# when the "30 yo ttc#1" ladies get their bfp's



## ladders

After a great suggestion from Lsd the starter of our last thread i thought I'd go ahead and start a thread we can move onto when we are lucky enough to get our much sought after bfps!

Our due dates! 

:pink: Josephine born safely on 24th September :wohoo: - MgreenM

:pink: Abigail born safely on 26th October 2015 :wohoo: - PDReggie 

:pink: Samantha born safely on 5th November 2015 :wohoo:

:pink: Olivia born safely on 30th January 2015 :wohoo:

:blue: Teddy born safely on 118th March 2015 :wohoo: - MrsK 

:pink: Miriam born safely on 20th May 2015 :wohoo: - curious owl

7th June 2015 - Treeroot


----------



## trumpetbeth

Yay!


----------



## mara16jade

Yay for 30 yr olds! I just turned 31, but got my bfp at 30! :yipee:


----------



## HopeLove GR

wonderful idea Ladders and i can't wait for all the other ladies to join us here :) 

where are you from ?? well i am from Australia and as soon as i found out that i am pregnant i had to see the family dr for a full blood test for testing many things and i saw the OB and midwife at week 9. for an early ultrasound ... isn't the same where you are ??


----------



## ladders

I'm from the UK and I just had to ring the midwife and they will contact me for an appointment, and then arrange a scan at 12 weeks so it's going to feel like a long time before anyone checks that everything is okay so I'm just going to have to try not to worry and hope that the first twelve weeks go quickly. How far gone are you now? Was your bfp the cycle before?


----------



## MgreenM

yay ladders! I had to stop following the other thread because I have been dealing with so much on my own with the anxiety that I just couldn't keep reading it. It's really not that I don't care! I just have been having a rough time and over the last week have realized that some of my good friends are not what I need right now. In fact, one in particular has just kinda continuously gotten to me over the last couple of weeks. So, time to move on. Unfortunately, with working full time, it is hard to meet new people. At least I am starting to have more energy!

How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Meljenn

So nice to see you ladies again! How is everyone feeling?


----------



## HopeLove GR

ladders said:


> I'm from the UK and I just had to ring the midwife and they will contact me for an appointment, and then arrange a scan at 12 weeks so it's going to feel like a long time before anyone checks that everything is okay so I'm just going to have to try not to worry and hope that the first twelve weeks go quickly. How far gone are you now? Was your bfp the cycle before?

the Dr said i am 9 weeks this week. which is few days more than i expected but thats normal .. i might have ovulate 2-3 days earlier than i thought. 

MgreenM.. try not to stress.. i totally understand when people around you are too annoying.. but we have enough to worry about .. i hope everything is ok .. 

well ladies.. what are you going through .. do you have many symptoms or not yet ??


----------



## MgreenM

I am working on putting other social supports in place. Also, as things progress and we start to go to childbirth classes etc, I know we will meet more people. Had a freak out moment at work today when a patient I saw in the morning suddenly had a chemo precautions sign on his door in the afternoon. Nursing reassured me that since I didn't handle the meds or bodily fluids, I was fine. But I totally lost it and started crying. Luckily they were really sweet and just gave me a hug and reassured me. 

Does anyone know if PDReggie knows about this thread yet? I know she was having a tough time with morning sickness and fatigue...so not sure how much she has been on here.


----------



## HopeLove GR

Oh what a day for you ... sorry to hear that .. i can completely imagine .. i was performing a breathing test for my patient the other day and then he got pneumonia.. i freaked out as well.. but i am immunized.. so i thought about it and now i am more at the office finishing my studies .. i don't need that stress for the first 3 months at least ..


----------



## ladders

Hi mgreen really nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear your having a stressful time with people but just remember the most important thing is bump so don't let anyone bring you down or upset you because soon you'll have all you ever need And it's better to find out about people Now because then the rubbish ones won't be in bumps life. Do totally understand how you feel at work I'm a vet nurse and so much is dangerous, masking with gasous anesthetic, holding for xrays, lifting big dogs etc. I have to tell work ASAP because they have to do risk assessment but my boss away over easter so I'm trying to dodge stuff. Actually hid when they wanted to administer chemo to a bouncy bermese mountain dog so totally get what your going through. 

No symptoms yet just a crappy cold and slightly sore abdominal muscles, thankfully the feeling like I was coming on has gone because that was freaking me out. 

Oh and I messaged pd to let her know


----------



## MgreenM

HopeLove GR said:


> Oh what a day for you ... sorry to hear that .. i can completely imagine .. i was performing a breathing test for my patient the other day and then he got pneumonia.. i freaked out as well.. but i am immunized.. so i thought about it and now i am more at the office finishing my studies .. i don't need that stress for the first 3 months at least ..

Hope, are you an RN? BTW, I wrote it wrong earlier, going for a fetal echo not EKG. I must have been tired when I wrote that...I do know the difference!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Just popping in to follow along. Hopefully I can join in soon, but until then, I want to keep up with everyone :D

I didn't realize just how many of you were in medicine!


----------



## MgreenM

Hey Ladies! You may not be at the point where you are thinking about what stuff to buy yet...but today, I saw an ADORABLE Dr. Seuss clock from "Oh the Places You'll Go" at the Hallmark store (was buying mother's day cards for mom and MIL). Anyways, tried to find it online to show mom a pic, couldn't find it so I googled it. They had it at Target...not only do they have that but they have all sorts of Dr. Seuss collections! The Lorax! ABC! One Fish Two Fish! OMG I love it! Haven't had a chance to show DH yet, but I think we are going to end up with a Dr Seuss themed nursery!

Ok, just had to share that! Oh, and if you are looking to buy things, Target has a promotion going on the website for baby stuff so you should check it out! Seriously, this is the first I have been really excited about getting baby stuff!


----------



## Meljenn

MgreenM said:


> Hey Ladies! You may not be at the point where you are thinking about what stuff to buy yet...but today, I saw an ADORABLE Dr. Seuss clock from "Oh the Places You'll Go" at the Hallmark store (was buying mother's day cards for mom and MIL). Anyways, tried to find it online to show mom a pic, couldn't find it so I googled it. They had it at Target...not only do they have that but they have all sorts of Dr. Seuss collections! The Lorax! ABC! One Fish Two Fish! OMG I love it! Haven't had a chance to show DH yet, but I think we are going to end up with a Dr Seuss themed nursery!
> 
> Ok, just had to share that! Oh, and if you are looking to buy things, Target has a promotion going on the website for baby stuff so you should check it out! Seriously, this is the first I have been really excited about getting baby stuff!

I have been looking at dr suess fabric to go ahead and make quilt for lo since we don't know if it is a girl or boy yet
I get so excited looking at things online but have not bought anything yet.


----------



## MgreenM

Meljenn said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! You may not be at the point where you are thinking about what stuff to buy yet...but today, I saw an ADORABLE Dr. Seuss clock from "Oh the Places You'll Go" at the Hallmark store (was buying mother's day cards for mom and MIL). Anyways, tried to find it online to show mom a pic, couldn't find it so I googled it. They had it at Target...not only do they have that but they have all sorts of Dr. Seuss collections! The Lorax! ABC! One Fish Two Fish! OMG I love it! Haven't had a chance to show DH yet, but I think we are going to end up with a Dr Seuss themed nursery!
> 
> Ok, just had to share that! Oh, and if you are looking to buy things, Target has a promotion going on the website for baby stuff so you should check it out! Seriously, this is the first I have been really excited about getting baby stuff!
> 
> I have been looking at dr suess fabric to go ahead and make quilt for lo since we don't know if it is a girl or boy yet
> I get so excited looking at things online but have not bought anything yet.Click to expand...

Seriously, I LOVE Dr. Seuss for so many reasons! And, if you google "Dr. Seuss baby room" there is quite a bit! I showed the stuff to DH and he seems to be okay with the theme! I think we might mix/match the sets...there are pieces that I like better in some sets than others.

My mom is making a quilt for the baby. It's mostly greens since she bought the fabric but we don't find out the sex until May 7th. I think there are monsters/dinosaurs, monkeys I don't know...fun stuff! Mom always picks out nice stuff!


----------



## PDReggie

MgreenM said:


> I am working on putting other social supports in place. Also, as things progress and we start to go to childbirth classes etc, I know we will meet more people. Had a freak out moment at work today when a patient I saw in the morning suddenly had a chemo precautions sign on his door in the afternoon. Nursing reassured me that since I didn't handle the meds or bodily fluids, I was fine. But I totally lost it and started crying. Luckily they were really sweet and just gave me a hug and reassured me.
> 
> Does anyone know if PDReggie knows about this thread yet? I know she was having a tough time with morning sickness and fatigue...so not sure how much she has been on here.


Hey girls! I'm here. Sorry I haven't been around. Still effing nauseous. I try to remind myself that I really wanted this and to not complain but holy moly, I'm almost to 15 weeks and I still don't have my energy back and still have nausea. Luckily, it's not as bad and appears to SLOWLY be getting better. I'm SOOOOO excited for this thread. I have missed you girls and the other threads I just couldn't get into. Plus, the beginning is always hard because so much out there is actually negative in the first trimester stuff. It has been crazy busy at work. Apparently, spring has sent my criminals into a spree. That and they have been doing a round up of all the sex offenders who moved without notifying police and that makes for a long morning of arraignments. Although, it leads to some fun times as we play the game, what was your sex offense? I have a really warped sense of humor. But as things seem to be slowing down, I hope to be here more.

How is everyone feeling and where exactly is everyone in pregnancy? 
I am in the middle of 14 weeks. I have had two Dr. Appts. First was not until about 9 weeks and was insanely hard to wait for. We got our first scan at that one. Then I had an appointment last week and got to hear the heart beat. I feel kind of like a horrible person because the doctor seemed to expect me to get crazy excited about the heartbeat and I'm just going "ok, there is a whooshing sound." I have an appointment May 30 to determine sex. MGreen, I'm pretty sure you are the only one further than me in here but are you going to find out boy/girl and if so when do you find out or have you?


----------



## ladders

Hi pd really glad to have you on here! I got my bfp nearlyear two weeks ago but because I have a short cycle it only puts me at five weeks. Definitely moving into the worry zone and is partly why I set this thread up because the first trimester board is scary, and I don't get a first scan till twelve weeks so long time to find out if pudding is okay. 
I'm not having any symptoms yet just a bit more tired than usual and I'm probably being optimistic but I have a feeling I won't get morning sickness, no idea why and probably wrong lol! 
Sorry to hear your suffering my dear


----------



## PDReggie

ladders said:


> Hi pd really glad to have you on here! I got my bfp nearlyear two weeks ago but because I have a short cycle it only puts me at five weeks. Definitely moving into the worry zone and is partly why I set this thread up because the first trimester board is scary, and I don't get a first scan till twelve weeks so long time to find out if pudding is okay.
> I'm not having any symptoms yet just a bit more tired than usual and I'm probably being optimistic but I have a feeling I won't get morning sickness, no idea why and probably wrong lol!
> Sorry to hear your suffering my dear

I'm so excited you finally got your bfp. I know you guys were trying for a while. I didn't really start getting sick until about 7 weeks. I will keep my fingers crossed you don't get it. The wait for that first appointment is stressful. I remember thinking holy carp and I thought the tww was difficult. Yeah I really couldn't get into the 1st trimester boards. They all seemed to be about miscarriages and other horrible things that I hadn't even known existed and made me more crazy. I'm so glad you started this.


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> I am working on putting other social supports in place. Also, as things progress and we start to go to childbirth classes etc, I know we will meet more people. Had a freak out moment at work today when a patient I saw in the morning suddenly had a chemo precautions sign on his door in the afternoon. Nursing reassured me that since I didn't handle the meds or bodily fluids, I was fine. But I totally lost it and started crying. Luckily they were really sweet and just gave me a hug and reassured me.
> 
> Does anyone know if PDReggie knows about this thread yet? I know she was having a tough time with morning sickness and fatigue...so not sure how much she has been on here.
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I'm here. Sorry I haven't been around. Still effing nauseous. I try to remind myself that I really wanted this and to not complain but holy moly, I'm almost to 15 weeks and I still don't have my energy back and still have nausea. Luckily, it's not as bad and appears to SLOWLY be getting better. I'm SOOOOO excited for this thread. I have missed you girls and the other threads I just couldn't get into. Plus, the beginning is always hard because so much out there is actually negative in the first trimester stuff. It has been crazy busy at work. Apparently, spring has sent my criminals into a spree. That and they have been doing a round up of all the sex offenders who moved without notifying police and that makes for a long morning of arraignments. Although, it leads to some fun times as we play the game, what was your sex offense? I have a really warped sense of humor. But as things seem to be slowing down, I hope to be here more.
> 
> How is everyone feeling and where exactly is everyone in pregnancy?
> I am in the middle of 14 weeks. I have had two Dr. Appts. First was not until about 9 weeks and was insanely hard to wait for. We got our first scan at that one. Then I had an appointment last week and got to hear the heart beat. I feel kind of like a horrible person because the doctor seemed to expect me to get crazy excited about the heartbeat and I'm just going "ok, there is a whooshing sound." I have an appointment May 30 to determine sex. MGreen, I'm pretty sure you are the only one further than me in here but are you going to find out boy/girl and if so when do you find out or have you?Click to expand...

Hey Reggie! Glad you are here! :happydance: I didn't start to get my energy back until about 1-2 weeks ago and I am 17 weeks and days. I didn't get super excited to hear the heartbeat via doppler either...and my husband had trouble identifying what the heartbeat was (of course he didn't tell me until it was way too late to say something, lol!). We will be finding out the sex on May 7th. I am excited because DH won't think about names until then (he says why struggle with 2 names when we will know in a few weeks...makes sense).

We have decided to hire a doula. We are getting ready to interview one soon. Just need to set a day/time to interview her. I am excited about this service! I think it will help me a lot. They even help you figure out which type of birthing class to go to. 

The other excitement in my life is that my cousin told me last night that she is pregnant and due in November! Crazy! So I asked her if she was going to name this baby after our grandma (I definitely am, even if it is a boy) and she said she was thinking of our grandma's middle name if it is a girl (the name is Cyrrll - no clue on the actual spelling). Well, that was perfectly fine for me because I hate that name! She can have it! lol! Love how that worked out!


----------



## PDReggie

MgreenM said:


> The other excitement in my life is that my cousin told me last night that she is pregnant and due in November! Crazy! So I asked her if she was going to name this baby after our grandma (I definitely am, even if it is a boy) and she said she was thinking of our grandma's middle name if it is a girl (the name is Cyrrll - no clue on the actual spelling). Well, that was perfectly fine for me because I hate that name! She can have it! lol! Love how that worked out!

Funny my cousin is having a kid with his girlfriend too. Except his oldest kids are like 4-5 years younger than me. He is, I believe in his late 50s and his girlfriend is my age (32) so it's a little awkward. As for the names, on my fathers side my granny was Raplhnell and my grandad was Claudine. We can use my dad's first name but his middle name is Lyman. Can we all tell my dad's family is from the south?

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I can't believe someone from our little group is almost halfway through, MgreenM! Time flies!


----------



## MgreenM

/


MrsKChicago said:


> I can't believe someone from our little group is almost halfway through, MgreenM! Time flies!

yeah, it's kinda crazy! My mood seems a lot better today and has been in general this week even though I had a couple of bad nights sleep wise...Some of the furniture we ordered has arrived! Crazy! 

How is everyone's week going? I think we should have a list of all our due dates...I know other groups have done that on the first post of the thread.
Mine is 9/28


----------



## ladders

Great idea mgreen I'll add them onto the front page of this thread! Post your due date ladies!


----------



## PDReggie

Mine is 10/17. Due the day after my 33 birthday. Is it wrong I'm hoping the owlet is early because I weirdly feel like 32 is way better than 33 to have our first?


----------



## ladders

Ahh owlet I like that! Mines called pudding lol because as I'm due 20th Dec I joked I was cooking a Xmas pudding and it stuck


----------



## MgreenM

we haven't come up with a nickname for the baby yet...it just hasn't come up and we are okay with that.

We are interviewing a doula next Saturday! I am trying to decide what to do about bras...I have several sleep bras because my boobs were sooo painful in the beginning! But now, all of my bras are stretched and worn out. I have one nursing sports bra that is comfy and then I went to get some other bras last weekend. They only have one style in my size (your rib cage expands during pregnancy so my band size has gone up a little). Well, I had to take the underwires out, but it still just doesn't quite feel right. So I think I am going to return the other ones I bought (there was a promotion, so I bought to the promotion with the possibility of returning them). But, my thought is, I will probably be mostly wearing the sleep bras during the first few months. So, maybe I will just go and buy a couple of regular bras for now...what do you ladies think? At this point the issue is that all my old ones are really worn out and not very comfy at this point...


----------



## trumpetbeth

I'm due November 14!! I also do not enjoy reading the first trimester boards...

I am sick pretty much all day. The only thing that helps is taking zofran. I cut the pills on half and take one half every four hours. I am also dealing with an upset stomach most of te day as well. I feel like I am going crazy. I am 11 weeks and I just would really like to feel normal again. If not just for me but my DH. He has been really sweet and understanding, he did kind of crack last night.... I asked him to do the dishes, because the smell was horrible. He did, but he just kept sighing the whole time. I started crying because I want to feel good enough to be able to do the things I feel like I am supposed to do!! 

Anyway... I am happy about this board as well. And even if I do not post a lot, I still read it everyday :)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hi girls,
It's been a while since I posted on the forum. I turned 13 weeks today and hopped on bnb to catch up and see what's going on, and was surprised to find this thread. Glad to see so many of you with on here. Time has flown.


----------



## PDReggie

ladders said:


> Ahh owlet I like that! Mines called pudding lol because as I'm due 20th Dec I joked I was cooking a Xmas pudding and it stuck

Thanks, It's after a lullaby my mother used to sing me. I like the Christmas pudding. That's cute.



MgreenM said:


> we haven't come up with a nickname for the baby yet...it just hasn't come up and we are okay with that.
> 
> We are interviewing a doula next Saturday! I am trying to decide what to do about bras...I have several sleep bras because my boobs were sooo painful in the beginning! But now, all of my bras are stretched and worn out. I have one nursing sports bra that is comfy and then I went to get some other bras last weekend. They only have one style in my size (your rib cage expands during pregnancy so my band size has gone up a little). Well, I had to take the underwires out, but it still just doesn't quite feel right. So I think I am going to return the other ones I bought (there was a promotion, so I bought to the promotion with the possibility of returning them). But, my thought is, I will probably be mostly wearing the sleep bras during the first few months. So, maybe I will just go and buy a couple of regular bras for now...what do you ladies think? At this point the issue is that all my old ones are really worn out and not very comfy at this point...

I would say just buy like one or two. No need to buy a lot but might as well be comfortable for the duration.



trumpetbeth said:


> I'm due November 14!! I also do not enjoy reading the first trimester boards...
> 
> I am sick pretty much all day. The only thing that helps is taking zofran. I cut the pills on half and take one half every four hours. I am also dealing with an upset stomach most of te day as well. I feel like I am going crazy. I am 11 weeks and I just would really like to feel normal again. If not just for me but my DH. He has been really sweet and understanding, he did kind of crack last night.... I asked him to do the dishes, because the smell was horrible. He did, but he just kept sighing the whole time. I started crying because I want to feel good enough to be able to do the things I feel like I am supposed to do!!
> 
> Anyway... I am happy about this board as well. And even if I do not post a lot, I still read it everyday :)

Being constantly sick sucks. I'm just starting to get over it and I still have good days and bad. I did the Zofran for 2 weeks but it made me really constipated which I was already dealing with and it stopped working and I started getting sick again so I gave up. I'm 15 weeks today and most days my husband still has to cook and clean if he wants it done. It makes you feel like a horrible wife and, at least for me, the constant feeling like you aren't doing enough just made me more tired, emotional and sick. It was a vicious cycle. Good luck with it. I swear it will get better. At least it better.



SoonToBePreg said:


> Hi girls,
> It's been a while since I posted on the forum. I turned 13 weeks today and hopped on bnb to catch up and see what's going on, and was surprised to find this thread. Glad to see so many of you with on here. Time has flown.

Good to see you. I went MIA on the forums for a while too. Just got back on this week. I am 15 weeks today.


----------



## MgreenM

trumpetbeth said:


> I'm due November 14!! I also do not enjoy reading the first trimester boards...
> 
> I am sick pretty much all day. The only thing that helps is taking zofran. I cut the pills on half and take one half every four hours. I am also dealing with an upset stomach most of te day as well. I feel like I am going crazy. I am 11 weeks and I just would really like to feel normal again. If not just for me but my DH. He has been really sweet and understanding, he did kind of crack last night.... I asked him to do the dishes, because the smell was horrible. He did, but he just kept sighing the whole time. I started crying because I want to feel good enough to be able to do the things I feel like I am supposed to do!!
> 
> Anyway... I am happy about this board as well. And even if I do not post a lot, I still read it everyday :)

Sorry you are feeling so awful! Everyone kept saying to me, "once you hit second trimester, it will be better." but it really took until the last week or so to get to that point. It felt like it would never come! I think everyone hits that point in their own time. I hope it comes soon for you! During the week, nothing really gets done...end of story! But on the weekends, I can usually do a fair amount. My doctors have encouraged me to do as much as I can and have energy for. I have had a few of what a good friend of mine calls "pregnancy meltdowns" and I have really screamed at DH for no reason at all...he has been great and so supportive! But I feel awful about it!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Thanks PD.

Sorry for those of you that have been really sick. I got lucky that I haven't had any ms thus far. At some point I was worried at the lack of symptoms, but once I had my 9 wk scan and my 12 wk NT scan and saw the little one jump about, I felt sooo much better. My older sis was sick throughout both her pregnancies and was on zofran. My younger sis (who's currently pregnant) also gets pretty sick, but not to the extent of needing medication.


----------



## ladders

Started spotting brown yesterday had a scan and bloods yesterday then continued to bleed, had tests today and have confirmed im misscarrying


----------



## MgreenM

ladders said:


> Started spotting brown yesterday had a scan and bloods yesterday then continued to bleed, had tests today and have confirmed im misscarrying

so sorry ladders!


----------



## HopeLove GR

ladders said:


> Started spotting brown yesterday had a scan and bloods yesterday then continued to bleed, had tests today and have confirmed im misscarrying

Oh Ladders, i just saw this .. i am so sorry


----------



## PDReggie

ladders said:


> Started spotting brown yesterday had a scan and bloods yesterday then continued to bleed, had tests today and have confirmed im misscarrying

Oh honey. I'm so sorry. If there is anything you need, please let me know


----------



## SoonToBePreg

ladders said:


> Started spotting brown yesterday had a scan and bloods yesterday then continued to bleed, had tests today and have confirmed im misscarrying

I'm so sorry Ladders.


----------



## Meljenn

ladders said:


> Started spotting brown yesterday had a scan and bloods yesterday then continued to bleed, had tests today and have confirmed im misscarrying

Oh ladders, I am so sorry you are going through this


----------



## MgreenM

Hey Everyone. I just wanted to check in and see how everyone is feeling!

Ladders- I hope you are doing well. Please let me know if you need anything, I am willing to provide any support I can.

As for me, it's going to be a busy (and expensive) month! We finally bought a new bed (KING SIZE!)! So today, we are moving things around in preparation for that. We are interviewing a doula today. Next weekend I am working and the weekend after that, the bed gets delivered. Then Memorial Day weekend, my in-laws are coming and we are putting together all of the baby furniture! I also have to renew my professional license and figure out what I am doing for continuing education so that I can get it done before the baby comes!

On Wednesday we go for the next ultrasounds and we will find out the sex. I am pretty excited. While I don't have a strong preference, I kinda want a girl...in part so I don't have to stress about planning a bris!

What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## PDReggie

We just went to babies r us and wondered around to get an idea of what all we need. Plus, I'm trying to ease dh into this whole thing as he kind of freaked out when he started looking at things online. He's headed out of town overnight for his friend's bachelor party. That's pretty much our weekend


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> We just went to babies r us and wondered around to get an idea of what all we need. Plus, I'm trying to ease dh into this whole thing as he kind of freaked out when he started looking at things online. He's headed out of town overnight for his friend's bachelor party. That's pretty much our weekend

Reggie- Target doesn't have much in the stores, but they have a whole lot online! Also, My hubby hasn't really "freaked out" but he also hasn't taken much initiative when it comes to learning what's going on with baby/my body. It's like pulling teeth. I actually asked my MIL to have my FIL call and talk to him...he didn't get very far...I think it's hard for them because they are not going through this the same way we are. Today, I finally got DH to read a couple of articles about doulas and then he had these questions like, "You expect me to understand medical stuff? I'm supposed to be your labor coach?" I was like yes..."but your medical knowledge is so much better than mine..." I told him I might not be in a rational state of mind and would need him to make decisions...he still thinks my knowledge/understanding would be better than his! I told him, that's why we will go to childbirth classes etc! 

I think we just have to be patient with them...


----------



## PDReggie

Yeah. It's actually funny, the way my dh and I work is that he looks at one expensive thing and then freaks out for like a month. Meanwhile, I will go look at all the stuff and not stress. Then when we go to buy, I will find things I love but that are really expensive and not buy them because I can't justify the cost in my head. He will have spent the month screaming about how we can't afford to have a child and will go out, like the same thing I did and buy it. I said this to one of the girls I work with on Friday. While showing her a picture of the crib set that I love. And that I wouldn't buy it because we can more things for the same amount if I get cheaper stuff that is just as durable. Then today we went to the store and without me even around him, he came up and was said I found a crib I really like. It was the exact one I was showing her. I said yes, I liked that one too, but it's too expensive. He said eh, it's fine. This from the guy who wanted to buy things used. As far as what is going on in my body, he's pretty ambivalent about it. I get it though, he can't really participate so it's hard to focus. How is everybody feeling?


----------



## MgreenM

hahaha, that's funny Reggie! I told DH today that he gets to figure out which baby monitor we register for/buy. He loves to analyze stuff, so I figure, let him do all of that work!

I was thinking...you ladies are awfully quiet...but I have a feeling it's because of how much first trimester takes out of you! I know I was on here A LOT less during my first trimester. I hope you ladies are all feeling well though!


----------



## trumpetbeth

We are only 12 weeks but I think we are going today to register. My husband teaches high school band and I am sure as soon as we tell those kids they are going to want to go buy stuff.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

PDReggie said:


> Yeah. It's actually funny, the way my dh and I work is that he looks at one expensive thing and then freaks out for like a month. Meanwhile, I will go look at all the stuff and not stress. Then when we go to buy, I will find things I love but that are really expensive and not buy them because I can't justify the cost in my head. He will have spent the month screaming about how we can't afford to have a child and will go out, like the same thing I did and buy it. I said this to one of the girls I work with on Friday. While showing her a picture of the crib set that I love. And that I wouldn't buy it because we can more things for the same amount if I get cheaper stuff that is just as durable. Then today we went to the store and without me even around him, he came up and was said I found a crib I really like. It was the exact one I was showing her. I said yes, I liked that one too, but it's too expensive. He said eh, it's fine. This from the guy who wanted to buy things used. As far as what is going on in my body, he's pretty ambivalent about it. I get it though, he can't really participate so it's hard to focus. How is everybody feeling?

Nice...so what kind of crib did you get if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## PDReggie

We are going to get the Baby Cache Montana in driftwood. We think it will go well with boy or girl. It will take a few weeks to get here though, so I'm waiting to order until I put a little more money away. We are still working on getting the rooms moved around so that we can start on the nursery. So I don't want to order the crib and dresser until the nursery is at least ready to be painted. Also, we don't find out what the sex is until May 30 so we are waiting on the registry until then. I figure we will order the crib and do the registry at the same time.


----------



## PDReggie

So I have to tell this funny story about DH since I said that he seems ambivalent about the body changes. I am a stomach sleeper and it has recently started to reach a point where that isn't going to work any more. I can still do it with pillows but I toss and turn a lot trying to get comfortable. So yesterday, I walked up to DH while he was on the couch and he put his hands on my belly. I thought, ah he is being sweet and starting to pay attention. Then he said, very seriously, "I am going to get you an innertube to sleep on so that you stop bouncing around the bed." ass. But I laughed. He went through a whole plan of how it was going to work. He's such a dork. But sweet in his own way.


----------



## Meljenn

Have any of you girls had to buy maternity clothes yet? I am due November 24th and I bought a long sleeved shirt that I found on the clearance rack at target today. I just wanted to look to see if they carried kacki shorts and I couldn't resist buying something.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

PDReggie said:


> We are going to get the Baby Cache Montana in driftwood. We think it will go well with boy or girl. It will take a few weeks to get here though, so I'm waiting to order until I put a little more money away. We are still working on getting the rooms moved around so that we can start on the nursery. So I don't want to order the crib and dresser until the nursery is at least ready to be painted. Also, we don't find out what the sex is until May 30 so we are waiting on the registry until then. I figure we will order the crib and do the registry at the same time.

Wow this is gorgeous. Nice and sturdy and it looks like it'd be easy to clean. I'll start looking at cribs and strollers soon so at least I have something to compare to.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Meljenn said:


> Have any of you girls had to buy maternity clothes yet? I am due November 24th and I bought a long sleeved shirt that I found on the clearance rack at target today. I just wanted to look to see if they carried kacki shorts and I couldn't resist buying something.

I haven't bought maternity clothes yet, but I am wearing most of my pants unbuttoned with a belly band. So far, it's still working. My bbs are also _still_ growing and my shirts are starting to get snug in that area. I'll probably need to go shopping soon. I'm 14 weeks...due Nov 1.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

PDReggie said:


> So I have to tell this funny story about DH since I said that he seems ambivalent about the body changes. I am a stomach sleeper and it has recently started to reach a point where that isn't going to work any more. I can still do it with pillows but I toss and turn a lot trying to get comfortable. So yesterday, I walked up to DH while he was on the couch and he put his hands on my belly. I thought, ah he is being sweet and starting to pay attention. Then he said, very seriously, "I am going to get you an innertube to sleep on so that you stop bouncing around the bed." ass. But I laughed. He went through a whole plan of how it was going to work. He's such a dork. But sweet in his own way.

Bouncing around bed...lol. It's always nice to have a sense a humor about things with your DH. Makes experiences a lot more fun.


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> So I have to tell this funny story about DH since I said that he seems ambivalent about the body changes. I am a stomach sleeper and it has recently started to reach a point where that isn't going to work any more. I can still do it with pillows but I toss and turn a lot trying to get comfortable. So yesterday, I walked up to DH while he was on the couch and he put his hands on my belly. I thought, ah he is being sweet and starting to pay attention. Then he said, very seriously, "I am going to get you an innertube to sleep on so that you stop bouncing around the bed." ass. But I laughed. He went through a whole plan of how it was going to work. He's such a dork. But sweet in his own way.

That is a great story! I keep moving towards the center of the bed...good thing we are getting a king size bed! I think that will help. My cousin swears by her body pillow...don't know if I want to spend money on one...although if it helps me sleep, it may not be a bad idea...


----------



## MgreenM

Oh, and someone asked about buying maternity clothes. Since January, I actually lost about 35lbs (between walking the dog and not eating as much). As a result, my pants that were big back in October, are JUST starting to fit almost normally again...I bought one dress at a consignment shop because it was only 5 dollars andI don't really have any good dresses (I usually wear a skirt and top if I need to dress up...). My MIL is coming at the end of the month and it is rumored that she wants to take me shopping for maternity clothes...I totally can't justify it!

Amusing bra shopping story: I went to Lane Bryant to buy a couple of regular bras since I am not happy with the ones from Motherhood Maternity (I returned all but the one I took the tags off and tried again after pulling out the underwire). Anyways, I ask the woman to measure me and tell her I am pregnant so that she can measure with anticipation of growth! She does the math, looks at me and says, "Would you believe that you are measuring a DDD????" I replied "Yes!" My boobs were sooo sore for such a long time and I can tell they are significantly bigger...but she was surprised that I went from a D(borderline DD) to a DDD! She was sweet though. Had to order them because they didn't have any in store with the next band size up in order to allow for growth.


----------



## HopeLove GR

you ladies are funny, and made my day.. 
i am working long hours these days trying my best to be far ahead so by the time i am almost due i can take it easy.. i am due on the 20th of Nov. 
as for my husband he is the other extreme.. everytime we drive by a baby shop he stopps and gets us to go and walk all around and ask questions.. i am enjoying every moment.. but i won't buy anything yet. i thing it will be too early.. and whoever in Sydney there is a baby expo at the end ot the month.. my DH booked us 2 tickets to go and start buying. 
i can't wait for the end of the month.. it will be my Birthday and i have a strong feeling there is a suprise .. we are going out the week before my birthday for a fancy dinner but on the day i think he is having something done.. but i will act as i don't know :) 
Before i fell preganant i wore alot of jeans and now they are so tight so i went to mamaway and bought some nea jeans.. However Big W got some good stuff too..


----------



## Meljenn

MgreenM said:


> Oh, and someone asked about buying maternity clothes. Since January, I actually lost about 35lbs (between walking the dog and not eating as much). As a result, my pants that were big back in October, are JUST starting to fit almost normally again...I bought one dress at a consignment shop because it was only 5 dollars andI don't really have any good dresses (I usually wear a skirt and top if I need to dress up...). My MIL is coming at the end of the month and it is rumored that she wants to take me shopping for maternity clothes...I totally can't justify it!
> 
> Amusing bra shopping story: I went to Lane Bryant to buy a couple of regular bras since I am not happy with the ones from Motherhood Maternity (I returned all but the one I took the tags off and tried again after pulling out the underwire). Anyways, I ask the woman to measure me and tell her I am pregnant so that she can measure with anticipation of growth! She does the math, looks at me and says, "Would you believe that you are measuring a DDD????" I replied "Yes!" My boobs were sooo sore for such a long time and I can tell they are significantly bigger...but she was surprised that I went from a D(borderline DD) to a DDD! She was sweet though. Had to order them because they didn't have any in store with the next band size up in order to allow for growth.

I have been in sports bras for the past month. I plan on going shopping Friday for new bras that fit and I am scared of what size they may be.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Do any of you ladies use dopplers? I have the sonoline B one and use it about once a day. I love hearing my baby's heartbeat. I plan to continue to use it until I can feel kicks. Or maybe a bit longer, until my DH can feel the kicks since he loves using it as well. Only question I have is whether there are any safety issues with using one. I asked my OB and she advised me not to get one, but she said that was because people don't know how to use it and may not hear a heart beat and then get unnecessarily worried, call their doctors, drive to the ER etc only to find that everything is fine. That wasn't enough of a reason for me so I got one.


----------



## PDReggie

As far as maternity clothes, I don't want to talk about it. I'm still bitter about that. I lost 40 pounds before I got pregnant through diet. But I knew we were going to TTC so I didn't get anything altered thinking I can just wear them for a little while so that I don't have to get maternity clothes. WRONG! I was down to a small 8 in jeans when I got pregnant. Within 4 weeks I couldn't wear my size 14 pants. My damn ass spread to twice it's normal proportions. It looks like the giant pillsbury dough boy in the Ghostbuster movie. I am 16 1/2 weeks and I've only gained 4 pounds but I have had to wear dresses since I was like 8 weeks. Now I'm at least starting to look pregnant rather than fat which is nice.

As for Doppler. I didn't get one. Mostly, because I knew I would be the crazy lady who couldn't work it and then freaked out. Plus, I was so sick that I was pretty sure everything was going ok in there. I haven't read or heard anything saying they are harmful though so I feel you are fine. Let's just say with the people I represent in court, I figure as long as I am not baking the little bun in meth or any other drugs owlet will be just fine. Although, now I wish I had a doppler because I'm starting to feel better so now I'm wondering if everything is ok in there. I really hope that I start to feel it soon.


----------



## MgreenM

Last night, and even a couple of times today, I have felt what I would probably call "kicks"! It's way more than a flutter but not painful, just definitely there and very isolated. I go for my anatomy scan tomorrow!


----------



## PDReggie

Every once in a while, I feel like my stomach drops like I'm on a rollercoaster. Dr. said it could be the baby doing somersault. But that's all I've felt so far. 

I'm so excited for our first gender!


----------



## MgreenM

Reggie - before last night, all I felt was flutters/vibration. In fact, the other day I was in a patient's room and felt a strong vibration that I am pretty sure was NOT my phone...and I said out loud...something just vibrated and I have no idea what it was! LOL. My patient was very confused! Of course, I was too, at least at first!


----------



## MgreenM

Well ladies, I have an active GIRL who apparently decided to keep her hands in a fist today! I am super excited! I wasn't going to admit it to anyone, but I did really want a girl. They said everything looks very good and they will look at the hands again when we go for the echocardiogram!


----------



## PDReggie

YEAH!!!! The first one is a girl!!!! I find out on the May 30th. It seems like so far away.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Exciting! Girls are great! So are boys, but since you're having a girl, girls are greater today ;)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

MgreenM said:


> Well ladies, I have an active GIRL who apparently decided to keep her hands in a fist today! I am super excited! I wasn't going to admit it to anyone, but I did really want a girl. They said everything looks very good and they will look at the hands again when we go for the echocardiogram!

Congratulations on being team pink! I'm glad everything looked great.


----------



## lsd2721

awww...the first 30yo ttc #1 baby is a girl! :) so excited for you! :) You'll have so much fun dressing her! I always go by the baby section to pick out my niece some clothes and I end up having to put a lot of stuff back because I just go crazy! :)


----------



## Meljenn

MgreenM said:


> Well ladies, I have an active GIRL who apparently decided to keep her hands in a fist today! I am super excited! I wasn't going to admit it to anyone, but I did really want a girl. They said everything looks very good and they will look at the hands again when we go for the echocardiogram!

How exciting! I can't wait to find out what our little turkey is


----------



## MgreenM

ladies, check with the hospitals where you live. I recently learned that the county I live in has a program called "healthy families" for first time parents. It gives discounts on childbirth/parenting classes as well as provides support groups and some postpartum support!

As a result, we have decided not to hire a doula, but to ask a close friend to be our "panic" person that we can call if we are at the end of our rope and need a little help. I think this will be a good plan for us. I do not regret learning about the role of a doula and interviewing a couple because I think we learned a lot from the experience. 

HOpe everyone is having a good week!


----------



## MgreenM

Hey Ladies! Hope you are having a great weekend and feeling well! Today, I got wished a happy mother's day by 2 complete strangers (with no knowledge that I am pregnant). It was nice. I came home from work, went on Facebook, and my mom posted pictures of my grandma with the great grandkids. It made me sad to think that my daughter will never know her, never know how incredible she was. Especially in recent years, my grandma was my rock! 

Now, I could never say this to my husband, because he would probably just roll his eyes...My nephew was born shortly after my grandma passed and subsequently was named after him. In all honesty, I am kinda convinced this baby is a girl in part because of my grandmother. I just have this feeling that grandma had a hand in this. Of course, she will be named after my grandmother. I just miss my grandma so much. 

Thanks for listening, just needed to express that somewhere...Have any of you started thinking about names?I think I started thinking about names ages ago...like before DH and I were even married. It might have been when I knew that grandma was going to die soon...that is probably what started it.


----------



## Meljenn

Happy Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## MgreenM

happy mother's day!


----------



## Meljenn

I had a ob appointment yesterday and babies heartbeat is still in the 160's and sounds good. I was bummed that they said we won't do an ultrasound at the 16 week checkup and will wait to 20 weeks. I can't wait that long so I am going to a 3d gender scan in a few weeks

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## PDReggie

Meljenn said:


> I had a ob appointment yesterday and babies heartbeat is still in the 160's and sounds good. I was bummed that they said we won't do an ultrasound at the 16 week checkup and will wait to 20 weeks. I can't wait that long so I am going to a 3d gender scan in a few weeks
> 
> How are you ladies doing?

Hey glad to hear from you. I'm doing much better. Still have problems with eating but now it's that I can't eat a lot at once or it gets backed up in my stomach. Yeah! My doctor's appointment on Tuesday got cancelled due to weather here so it's now next week. This made me sad as I was all excited to hear the heartbeat again. But now it is on the 23rd and then the gender scan is on the 30th a week later. So, I'm SOOOOOO ready. It feels like it is taking forever to get here. I try to sit back and enjoy every moment but I feel like I'm wishing away my pregnancy waiting on the next thing. I'm hoping once we find out the gender and can start to focus on registry and baby stuff a little more, that I will learn to relax a little. But I'm crazy so I doubt it. :thumbup:

how is everyone doing?


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Meljenn said:
> 
> 
> I had a ob appointment yesterday and babies heartbeat is still in the 160's and sounds good. I was bummed that they said we won't do an ultrasound at the 16 week checkup and will wait to 20 weeks. I can't wait that long so I am going to a 3d gender scan in a few weeks
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Hey glad to hear from you. I'm doing much better. Still have problems with eating but now it's that I can't eat a lot at once or it gets backed up in my stomach. Yeah! My doctor's appointment on Tuesday got cancelled due to weather here so it's now next week. This made me sad as I was all excited to hear the heartbeat again. But now it is on the 23rd and then the gender scan is on the 30th a week later. So, I'm SOOOOOO ready. It feels like it is taking forever to get here. I try to sit back and enjoy every moment but I feel like I'm wishing away my pregnancy waiting on the next thing. I'm hoping once we find out the gender and can start to focus on registry and baby stuff a little more, that I will learn to relax a little. But I'm crazy so I doubt it. :thumbup:
> 
> how is everyone doing?Click to expand...

mel- glad your appointment went well!

Reggie- glad you are starting to feel better! Trust, me it DOES get better! I also had a period of time where nothing was appetizing...That sucks about the weather causing your appointment to be cancelled! I hope you didn't have too much damage from the weather! Your gender scan is really coming up fast!

I had my 20 week appointment on Tuesday and all was good. Baby girl is moving quite a bit. It was with the Dr. I didn't like the last time I saw her...she was much nicer this time. So that was good! We get our new king size bed this Saturday and my in-laws are coming next week!

What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## PDReggie

We are actually going out of town this weekend. Our anniversary is on Monday so we are taking a long weekend and going to Mammoth Caves. Mostly I just want to go for a drive and the caves seem like a fun three day weekend kind of trip. So I posted to my facebook that our office has officially opened the betting about what I'm having. The white board in my office is the official keeper. However, the choices are: Boy, Girl, or Velociraptor. My favorite pregnancy quote is where they make fun of saying "we are expecting" because it sounds like we are expecting a baby, but it could be a velociraptor. Also, I have to say I FINALLY got back to yoga last night and I almost cried it was so good to get back to it. I am taking a prenatal class but it is really good. So calming and relaxing. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Meljenn

I found a prenatal yoga class here and can't wait to go. 

I got a little bit scared when the doc said to expect to gain 25 lbs in the next 5 months.


----------



## PDReggie

Meljenn said:


> I found a prenatal yoga class here and can't wait to go.
> 
> I got a little bit scared when the doc said to expect to gain 25 lbs in the next 5 months.

Yeah, I think the idea of gaining that much weight is intimidating. Especially since I just spent 6 months losing 40 pounds. Even though I'm excited for why it's hard to adjust the thinking. I did yoga 3 nights a week before I got pregnant but my studio was closing so I knew I was going to have to find a different one. But I got SO sick during the first trimester that I ended up not even looking for a new studio until recently. There are so few places around here that do prenatal yoga and quite a few of those classes are very geared towards birth. So they are mostly for people who have never taken yoga and are just trying to find good stretching and meditation techniques. I was worried I wouldn't find a class in prenatal that I liked. But, this place was very good. It is definitely a regular yoga class that simply adjusts for the belly. They do focus on a lot of the "problem" areas for pregnancy but since I have those problem areas, I'm good with that. I just was very excited to find a place.


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> We are actually going out of town this weekend. Our anniversary is on Monday so we are taking a long weekend and going to Mammoth Caves. Mostly I just want to go for a drive and the caves seem like a fun three day weekend kind of trip. So I posted to my facebook that our office has officially opened the betting about what I'm having. The white board in my office is the official keeper. However, the choices are: Boy, Girl, or Velociraptor. My favorite pregnancy quote is where they make fun of saying "we are expecting" because it sounds like we are expecting a baby, but it could be a velociraptor. Also, I have to say I FINALLY got back to yoga last night and I almost cried it was so good to get back to it. I am taking a prenatal class but it is really good. So calming and relaxing. Hope everyone has a great weekend!




Enjoy you weekend and Happy anniversary! We are taking a similar type of trip 4th of July weekend and are staying at a bed and breakfast! I am super excited about it! I like the fun your office is having guessing the gender!


----------



## MgreenM

Reggie- how was your trip?

How is everyone doing? We have all been pretty quiet lately! Guess we are all busy/exhausted! I know that's how I have been feeling! 

My in-laws were visiting and did A TON of stuff to help us around the house. DH was able to feel baby girl moving today for the first time! That was super exciting! Tomorrow, we go for the fetal echocardiogram/ultrasound so they can check out her pinkies if she cooperates and make sure all is good with her heart! I am going to have to get some new pants soon...jeans are starting to get a little tight at times and a co-work said that I am starting to show.

Also, sllight embarrassment this weekend. We were at a dinner show and I had to get up to use the bathroom. Well, I had to get past a few other people and there was a gentleman who was not the skinniest in the world (not ridiculously overweight though) and he scooted his chair in as much as possible and I just couldn't fit! I was so embarrassed! I said "sorry, but at 5 months pregnant, things don't squish/suck in very well!" I felt bad!

Time for me to go to bed. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## PDReggie

Things are good here. We had an awesome time on our mini vacation. We basically drove around for three days and saw the sights. It was a lot of fun. I'm envious that you are just now starting to show. Maybe it's because I'm chunky, but I started showing about a month ago. The two police officers who bring up our prisoners take great pleasure in noting that the jacket doesn't hide the baby anymore. Not in a mean way, they are having fun with the pregnancy. And even before I was showing I couldn't wear my normal pants. I just spread sideways. Even when I hadn't gained weight. I think I'm starting to feel the baby move now and then but most of the time, it's when I'm half asleep so it may just be in my head. I can't wait until DH can feel it. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## MgreenM

I am pretty chunky myself. Glad you had a good trip!

Baby girl was active and not very cooperative today for the echo. I have to go back in two weeks to finish getting stuff and apparently, they also want to do a growth scan...which the technician made it sound like they wanted to do that all along! Well, when I tried to make the appointment today, they were like, "my manager has to approve this" and the ONLY time they could make for me was 2pm on a Thursday the week I ALREADY am taking off for a routine OB appointment! Why couldn't they have told me last time? or when I first booked these appointments? It's a problem because I just started a new job...I think I will be past my 90 day mark, so at least I can use PTO, but I really need to save the time off! I am already making up time that week! It's way too much!I don't know what to do. It just pisses me off!


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck. I'm sure that everything is fine. If your hospital is anything like ours they are so big it is sometimes hard to get everyone to agree on what is routine and what isn't. I have my dr. office that I go to every month, the place where I do all the bloodwork when it was needed, the ultrasound office, the hospital where I will deliver and do classes and the office where they will eventually do the sugar test. Cleveland Clinic is massive and everything is done in a different place. We have the ultrasound tomorrow. I'm nervous, but I'm nervous before every appointment. I always think that they will tell me that something is wrong or that I'm crazy and fat, not pregnant. But hopefully, I will know what gender baby is tomorrow. Or if, as I think, it's actually a velociraptor. Hope everyone is feeling well


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Good luck. I'm sure that everything is fine. If your hospital is anything like ours they are so big it is sometimes hard to get everyone to agree on what is routine and what isn't. I have my dr. office that I go to every month, the place where I do all the bloodwork when it was needed, the ultrasound office, the hospital where I will deliver and do classes and the office where they will eventually do the sugar test. Cleveland Clinic is massive and everything is done in a different place. We have the ultrasound tomorrow. I'm nervous, but I'm nervous before every appointment. I always think that they will tell me that something is wrong or that I'm crazy and fat, not pregnant. But hopefully, I will know what gender baby is tomorrow. Or if, as I think, it's actually a velociraptor. Hope everyone is feeling well

Cleveland Clinic is a GREAT place to be! Yeah, I was just aggravated the other day! It's been a rough week for me emotionally. A lot of drama with family/recent purchases (stuff arrived broken). Everything will be fine, I just need some down time. Let us know how the ultrasound goes tomorrow!


----------



## PDReggie

I'm sorry you are having a hard time. I hope it gets better. Family stuff is the worst because you actually have to worry about people's feelings. 

So we are officially team PINK! Baby measured well. And perfect shot to show gender. I do have to go back in a month because the placenta was low and covering part of the cervix and so they want me to come back and see if it has moved up. This can cause bleeding and other problems I guess. But no physical activity for a month. So no sex or yoga. This makes me very sad. :cloud9:


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> I'm sorry you are having a hard time. I hope it gets better. Family stuff is the worst because you actually have to worry about people's feelings.
> 
> So we are officially team PINK! Baby measured well. And perfect shot to show gender. I do have to go back in a month because the placenta was low and covering part of the cervix and so they want me to come back and see if it has moved up. This can cause bleeding and other problems I guess. But no physical activity for a month. So no sex or yoga. This makes me very sad. :cloud9:

yay team pink!!!!!!! boo for low placenta! So, they expect it to move up? Everything else was good though?

Also, I don't remember if I told you ladies about this, but in the United States there is a program called "Healthy Families" to provide support for first time parents. Check with your hospital/county to see what they offer. It is actually quite comprehensive where I live and they are going to even do some prenatal visits in addition to postpartum! They will work with us on swaddling, bathing, understanding developmental milestones etc. It sounds like they customize it for each family.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

PDReggie said:


> I'm sorry you are having a hard time. I hope it gets better. Family stuff is the worst because you actually have to worry about people's feelings.
> 
> So we are officially team PINK! Baby measured well. And perfect shot to show gender. I do have to go back in a month because the placenta was low and covering part of the cervix and so they want me to come back and see if it has moved up. This can cause bleeding and other problems I guess. But no physical activity for a month. So no sex or yoga. This makes me very sad. :cloud9:

Congratulations PD on being team pink!! Sorry on no activity but I guess we do what we have to in order to keep the little bub growing. Did u guess that it was gonna be a girl based on old wives tales?

I've been traveling and just got back from a two week vacay last weekend. Lots of jet lag to get over. It's been hard getting back to real life. I'm just glad I had no issues with the pregnancy during that time.


----------



## PDReggie

Welcome back! My husband has been convinced since we found out that it was a girl. I have gone back and forth. Really the only old wives tales that I understood were Chinese chart (wrong) and heart beat (right). Working on starting decoration ideas now. Eh is driving me nuts because I will say how do you want to decorate, name, etc. He will say I don't know, what do you think? I say I was thinking (insert idea here). He says uh huh and 20 minutes later will be like, I like something different. But I need to think about before I decide. Arrrrrgh


----------



## MgreenM

Welcome back Soon!

Ladies, I want to get your opinion on something. 

I have been battling with anxiety throughout this entire pregnancy. It seems that I will be fine for 2-4 weeks and then I have a 2 week period that is absolutely awful. I am constantly anxious (often for no reason or over really stupid little things), I don't sleep well (which exacerbates the anxiety) and I have meltdowns left an right. This has been lasting on average of 2 weeks. And then, just as it comes on with no warning, it goes away without warning. DH has been wonderfully supportive and takes all sorts of crap from me (which I feel awful about). I am in the beginning of the second week of this awful anxious time. I hate it. I am constantly trying to figure out if it is severe enough to necessitate going back on meds. My ideal would be to stay off them, but it feels so awful and when it is occurring regularly and lasts for 2 weeks consistently, it worries me. I can't really take a day off from work to decompress because I need all my PTO for when the baby comes and doctors appointments. However, my other thought is, if this is really the hormones vs my regular anxiety issues, then will going on meds really make that much of a difference?

I try to do other things to cope and get through. I walk the dog at least 2x/day (although this morning she didn't want to get up with me. she is curled up on the floor by DH's side of the bed), I am reading before bed. I try to find times to do stuff with friends etc. I go to the OB next week and the psychiatrist in July. Of course, I know I can call the psychiatrist at any time. I just don't know what direction to go. As of right now, my plan is to talk to the OB when I go next week and see what he thinks and then get in touch with my psychiatrist as needed. But I hate feeling like this so much!


----------



## PDReggie

I would talk with your OB but if there is something you can take that is kind of middle of the road, I would probably take it. The anxiety doesn't help you or the baby I'm sure. But, if there isn't anything you are comfortable taking, I would recommend looking into some sort of meditation. Maybe a class or two to help out and see if you like it and then if it helps you can do it on your own. I know yoga was very good for me physically but also mentally. It's very good for kind of focusing your mind on the present and not letting it wonder to the things that stress you out. I know that clinical anxiety is not the same but it might be worth a shot. It may not help the anxiety but it might make it a little easier to deal with.


----------



## MgreenM

Yeah, I was really not in a good place this morning...I am doing better this afternoon. It is just so frustrating. I think my plan to talk to my OB when I go next week and then talk to my psychiatrist as needed is probably the best thing. I am very aware of my anxiety and I can differentiate the source (hormone, situation, vs random anxiety attack) which in some ways makes things a little worse because then I get frustrated when there is nothing I can do to resolve it and I know have to just ride it through.

I also need to try to do more with friends. Which I am working on. I signed up for a bunch of classes at the hospital and I know that will help a lot. Thank you for listening ladies! Thank you reggie for your input! I am thinking positive and hoping that since I am feeling better this afternoon, it is the start of an upswing. 

I hope everyone had a good day today!


----------



## Meljenn

Congrats on team pink PD!
Mgreen, I like your plan on talking to your OB. I have been having anxiety about knowing if baby was ok. There is 12 weeks in between ultrasounds and I have been having such bad anxiety because I don't know if the turkey is ok in there.
I have been trying to distract myself and started buying things for the baby. I should not have to buy wipes for half a year now lol.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Mgreen, sorry to hear you're having such a hard time with anxiety. I think you should talk to your OB, and maybe even your psychiatrist soon, especially if a large part of your anxiety is non-hormonal. Two opinions are better than one. 

At least you can differentiate the sources of your anxiety, and the hormonal thing can be terrible. I know since being pregnant, there has been times that I got really moody and anxious as well. I like the yoga/meditation suggestion from PD. Also, treat yourself to a pregnancy massage once in a while; if you like massages, they're so relaxing and work wonders to relax your body.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mgreen, definitely talk to your doctors.

One of my dear friends had a lot of trouble with anxiety during her pregnancy, and ended up having to medicate it. It helped her a lot, and at 4 months old, her daughter is happy, healthy, and absolutely adorable. Stress is bad for you and the baby, and there are drugs that are safe during pregnancy.


----------



## MgreenM

As of right now, my plan is to talk to DH (I think he should know what my thought process is) about it a little bit and email my psychiatrist. I don't think that an extra therapy session will make that much of a difference as most of this is unfounded and when I do the things that we have talked about in previous sessions, it does help. The problem is this has been daily for almost the past 2 weeks and sometimes like last night and this morning I just started crying for no reason. Last night, I forced myself to go out to game night (despite being exhausted) and it helped. But there isn't always that opportunity. I still maintain the question of, if this is mostly hormone related, will the medication really help? I don't know. And when I think about it, there isn't that much time left...I really am not sure what to do at this point. It's a very hard decision because my goal was reallly to be off the meds for good when I started weaning off of them a couple of years ago...I guess that's not a realistic goal.

Thank you for your support ladies, I appreciate it.


----------



## MgreenM

Unfortunately, I can't really get in to my psychiatrist before my current scheduled appointment. However, he has been great and emailed me a lot of information and answered all of our questions. He even invited my husband to come to my next appointment to ask questions. There is a reason I go to this guy! He is always so nice, helpful and uses evidence based practice. He has never tried to make me do something I am uncomfortable with. Rather, he provides me with the information/guidance to make an informed decision. 

It seems like going back on the medication really would be the best plan at this point. I know the amount of anxiety/depressive symptoms I have been having can't be good for our baby girl. Plus, I believe I read that women with higher levels of anxiety/stress are more likely to deliver early. Now that DH and I have this information and have talked about it, I think we have made our decision that I will go back on my meds. I think it will be a healthy decision for all 3 of us. 

Thank you again for all of your support. This is not an easy decision for me on many levels. But I know I have to take care of myself in order to take care of our baby.

On a lighter note, we went to a gender reveal party for a friend today. We tie-dyed stuff (there were 3 of us who are pregnant so I bought some onsies and snap shirts for us to do). We had fun doing it. FYI if you go to buy onsies, look carefully because apparently they make something called snap shirts that I had never seen before. It's kinda like a wrap up/swaddle tshirt...I thought I had grabbed 2 packs of onsies...I was wrong- oops! Anyways, one of the girls was satisfied with them so she took the bulk of them and I tie-dyed one for my cousin who is due in November. 

I felt bad for my friend though. Her mom called not realizing that we hadn't done the reveal yet and told her the gender! Luckily, not everyone knew that had happened and we all reassured her that we wouldn't tell anyone she found out. It was nice being social and seeing my friends, but I am glad I didn't do a gender reveal party. It's just not for me. 

Tomorrow we go to see Shrek the Musical! I am excited for that!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend! Sorry for the long post, but wanted to update you.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for the update, hon. I'm glad you have a plan - I hope you feel much better once you're taking the meds.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hi girls, I hope you are doing well.

I had my anatomy scan today and I'm team PINK :pink:!!

She had her arms up double fisted on her face, so we couldn't get a clear view of the face. We tried prodding, moving around and she just stuck in that position. I wasn't asked to come for a rescan, so hopefully they got everything they needed. I'm thinking about asking my OB about it in the next few days. Otherwise, everything else looked fantastic!


----------



## MrsKChicago

So apparently 30-somethings have a lot of girls! Congratulations!


----------



## PDReggie

Yeah pink! That's so exciting! Did everything else go well with the scan? I had my monthly Dr. Appt. today. My doctor is so great. She is the most mellow person on earth. Baby's heartbeat was 139. Other than that, we are just waiting on the ultrasound next Friday to see if the placenta has moved up. Hope you are feeling great.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Thanks!

I agree, it's funny how we are all getting girls so far. Maybe when more girls join, we'll start to see some team blues emerge. 

The rest of the scan went very well. They were able to get all the measurements that they needed and said that the baby was developing well and measured where she should (it's so nice to just be able to say "she" now :)). 

PD, fx on your placenta moving up. You've been trying to stay off your feet right? Let us know how your u/s goes. Also, have you started feeling movements yet? I found out today I have an anterior placenta, and that's why I haven't felt the kicks on a regular basis. I feel them here and there, and only when I'm laying down. They're supposed to get stronger over the next month. I know you're a little ahead of me, what was your experience?


----------



## MgreenM

alright! another girl! Any of you ladies been told you need to have a growth scan? Apparently if you are above your ideal body weight, they do some extra scans to check growth. So far, everything is on track. I have to go back in July for another growth scan and they want to do a nonstress test 2x/week starting at 36 weeks! ugh! I don't fully see the necessity as everything has been on track. The only reasoning behind it that I have been given is statistics...we'll see. I will continue to ask. 

I have been back on the medication x1 week now and so far, seem to be starting to do better. Last week I was so worked up and overtired that I made myself physically ill. I am doing what I can to take care of myself and relax. Of course, this awful heat isn't helping! I hope everyone is staying cool!


----------



## PDReggie

Soon, it appears that my placenta is anterior also. I had felt movement inside but no real kicks up until about two weeks ago. Then I started feeling kicks occasionally. In probably the last week or so is when they have started to get more frequent. Now, I get them enough that dh can feel them at least once a day. I have been mostly good. No yoga, sex or strenuous exercise. But I'm a criminal attorney and on my feet a lot in court. Luckily, I have no symptoms of the placenta previa. So just hope it goes away. I just realized that i am exactly two weeks ahead. How funny.

M, glad to hear that you have started to feel a little better. My Dr hasn't mentioned any growth scans. But she is very mellow and doesn't really seem concerned until "it's necessary" as she puts it. Who knows what next week will bring.

We still don't have even a short list for names and haven't touched what will be the nursery. Nor have I bought any clothes or anything. I think even with my getting big belly and hearing the heartbeat once a month, that I have this disconnect in my brain that we are actually having a baby? It makes me feel like a horrible person. Hoping that's the hormones and fear. What have you guys done or decided so far?


----------



## Meljenn

We get to find out if the baby is a he or she on July 11th at 21 weeks. So far the baby is doing great but I have consistent low blood pressure which causes me to get super dizzy and I have came close to passing out a few times. 
Mgreen I hate this heat with you. I live in the south and work outside in a nursery and now understand why pregnant women were always complaining about being hot


----------



## MgreenM

We have picked a theme for the nursery, asked a friend to paint a mural/quote. We picked out a base color paint but need to paint it. The dresser/changer is put together. The crib is not put together yet because it came damaged so we had to send it back and get another one. Other than that, we have only put stuff on the registry. We really haven't bought anything. My thought is to see what people give us and then buy whatever we need right before/after the baby is born.


----------



## ladders

Another team pink that's great, if you look at the Chinese gender chart if you conceive at 30 your pretty much guaranteed a girl. Since your all team pink so far maybe there's something in it!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Mgreen, good to hear you are feeling better after 1 week of taking the medication. I haven't heard of growth scans either. How intrusive are they? Are they additional ultrasounds?

PD, we haven't done anything yet. No names, crib, clothes etc. I was waiting to find out the gender so hopefully now, ill pick it up on the planning. I think the disconnect is natural, especially with the first child. It's hard with the first to actually imagine having a kid. In a few months our lives will change, and we can't start to fathom how much. 

Ladders, great seeing you. How have you been?


----------



## Meljenn

ladders said:


> Another team pink that's great, if you look at the Chinese gender chart if you conceive at 30 your pretty much guaranteed a girl. Since your all team pink so far maybe there's something in it!

So glad your back Ladders


----------



## ladders

Thanks guys, I'm doing okay fingers crossed, really tired and feeling sicky but its quite reassuring after my miscarriage because I didn't have that then, I'm also past the point I got to before so feeling a tiny bit more confident, just didn't want to come back on this thread too soon and jinx it


----------



## ladders

Meljenn when's your due date so I can add you to the front page?


----------



## PDReggie

Mel that's exciting. It's my best friend's birthday so I will totally remember that you owe us an update that day! I'm glad to see you back ladders. I understand why you wanted to wait though. I was nervous the first trimester so I can't imagine how you are doing. I'm so excited for you and glad that you are doing well. I'm even glad you are a little sick. :winkwink:
Sorry, just got back from 4 1/2 hours in court so my mind is completely frazzled. Glad to see more people on this thread. I can't wait for us all to start having some babies!


----------



## Meljenn

ladders said:


> Meljenn when's your due date so I can add you to the front page?

November 24th!
There are so many girls now I wonder if I am growing a boy. My family and friends say girl but everyone at work says boy


----------



## MgreenM

SoonToBePreg said:


> Mgreen, good to hear you are feeling better after 1 week of taking the medication. I haven't heard of growth scans either. How intrusive are they? Are they additional ultrasounds?
> 
> PD, we haven't done anything yet. No names, crib, clothes etc. I was waiting to find out the gender so hopefully now, ill pick it up on the planning. I think the disconnect is natural, especially with the first child. It's hard with the first to actually imagine having a kid. In a few months our lives will change, and we can't start to fathom how much.
> 
> Ladders, great seeing you. How have you been?

yup, a growth scan is just another ultrasound. Not quite as detailed as the anatomy scan.

ladders: glad you are feeling more confident! but it sucks feeling so tired and icky!


----------



## MgreenM

So, I guess I just made my Facebook announcement...lol! I never really felt the need to do a big announcement on Facebook. I just told the close family and friends. Well, we are going to paint the baby's room tomorrow so I posted to invite people to come help. Totally didn't think about how there are so many people (especially on Facebook) that didn't know! LOL!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I got 2 clear BFPs this morning, so I'm just dipping my toes in over here. It's early days, so here's hoping everything goes smoothly. It's so hard not to tell everybody!


----------



## ladders

Whoop whoop Mrsk, how many days post o are you?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ten. Maybe eleven, but probably ten. Got a stark negative at 8dpo, so I was shocked to see two clear positives today. I expected maybe a squinter if anything.


----------



## PDReggie

I'm very excited to see you over here! I think how stark the test is depends on just your own personal hormone level. I was pretty far past o when I tested so it was pretty definitive. But I've seen people's test who were 14-16 days past o and test was still light. So happy to have you tiptoe over here. Happy and healthy 9 months (10 months).


----------



## MgreenM

So that makes us 7? 8? Owl got a BFP too, right? MrsK, don't forget to let us know your due date so we can list it on the first post! super exciting ladies!


----------



## MrsKChicago

MgreenM said:


> So that makes us 7? 8? Owl got a BFP too, right? MrsK, don't forget to let us know your due date so we can list it on the first post! super exciting ladies!

According to the internet, March 5. I'll update if the midwives adjust it :) I want to wait til I miss my period to call for an appointment.


----------



## trumpetbeth

Yay!! The more the merrier!!


----------



## Meljenn

Congrats MrsK! So excited for you to come join


----------



## SoonToBePreg

WooHoo!! Congratulations MrsK. How exciting! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## MrsKChicago

A couple questions:

When did you all call the doctor? I don't have a GP at the moment (we only just got insurance this year, and I never got around to finding a doctor), so I'm thinking I'll just call the midwives I'm probably going to use, and I'm sure they know when I should come in first. But I'm not sure if I should call right away to make sure they can get me in, or if I should wait a few days. I'd hate for this to be a chemical and have to call back, but do you get noticeable symptoms so early for chemicals? Or maybe I'd want to go in either way. I don't have many mom friends to ask IRL, and I don't want to tell anyone yet anyway.

Do you ladies have any favorite pregnancy or birth books? I have What to Expect nd the Mayo Guide, but I wouldn't mind more reading. I'm hoping to go the (by US standards) less medicalized, midwife-in-a-hospital, maybe water birth? route, and WTE and Mayo are both full of good information but kind of assume you're doing the typical ob-gyn thing. DH says he has a list of reading material for dads, but if you guys have any recommendations of Must Read Dad Books, I might talk him into reading one, too.

Edit to add one more. I've been doing Weight Watchers. I'm still about 50lbs overweight, so there wouldn't be much risk if I accidentally lost some weight, but I don't intend to lose on purpose right now, of course. I don't want to quit yet, though, in case this kiddo doesn't stick and I have to go crawling back. There's a version of WW where instead of tracking points, you just eat certain types of foods - whole grains, lean meats, fruit, vegetables, and only fat free dairy, you eat as much as you feel like you need, plus you get a few points for treats. I'm thinking that if I use regular dairy instead of fat free, and I'm flexible if morning sickness kicks in, and obviously avoid the stuff you can't eat during pregnancy, there's no reason that would be unsafe, right? Frankly, it's really easy for me to lose control when I don't have some structure to my diet, so even though I haven't been tracking since my positive, I'm afraid to just let go...


----------



## PDReggie

MrsK, 
I use the wte app on my phone and occasionally the bump. Honestly, I wanted to read everything and was super on it when I first found out. Now, I'm like I'm bored. After you get through the first set of books they all seem to run together for me. Then it's really only new info once a week. At least that is how I feel. 

As to the weightwatchers, I was doing weight watchers when I got pregnant. I didn't cancel my subscription for a few weeks until I felt more comfortable but I stopped tracking. I did my best to still count points because it was a good way for me to kind of keep an eye on what I was eating but I didn't give myself a number of points. So far, I've gained about 16 pounds and I'm 23 and a half weeks. I feel a little like I have gained too much but my dr. thinks I'm fine so I'm trying to listen to her advice. Plus, I have promised myself that I will go back on weight watchers before I go off maternity leave. I know you are able to do it while breastfeeding so I want to go back right away. I also kept doing a weigh in once a week. It helps to remind me not to eat (a lot) of crap. I'm trying to work on being forgiving for in the weight gain since I know I actually HAVE to gain weight but to also try and keep the good habits going so that I don't completely ruin the diet and gain 100 pounds. I have no idea how this would work for you but I think anything you do as long as it's done in a healthy manner should be fine.


----------



## MgreenM

I called the doctor right away. At least in the US, it seems like they like to see you around 8 weeks for the first appointment. I had been planning to schedule my annual exam/find a new OBGYN anyways, so that is just what ended up happening. If you work full time, I would recommend calling sooner rather than later so that you can schedule it at a time that is more convenient for you. One of the challenges I have is limiting how much time off I take now...although that is also in part because I started a new job in February so there were other issues that I had to work around.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thankfully, my schedule is wide open right now, though I'd like to work around Mr. K's work schedule. I think I'll call on Wednesday, when I'm officially 4 weeks.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ok, I got brave and called and made my first appointment. July 29! So far away... I wanted to do the 22nd, but DH can't make that day, and I really want him there. It feels so real now...


----------



## PDReggie

Yeah! First appt. That's sounds about how mine was. I called Feb. 14 and my first appt wasn't until mid March. You thought the tww was bad. Waiting for the first appt and ultrasounds and all the things you wait for is insane!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I also called at about 5 weeks, but didn't get an appointment until 8 weeks or so. They said that's the earliest they could see me as well.

About books, I also got the what to expect book which I still look at but not as regularly as I did earlier on. Probably weekly like PD, not daily any more. 
I also got Jenny McCarthy's "Belly Laughs", it's an easy read and very entertaining and informative. I read that in one sitting. For my hubby, I got him "Dude, you're gonna be a dad" by John Pfeiffer. I haven't read it, but from what he tells me, it seems like it's a really good book. He's not much of a reader at all so for him to have continued to read the book says something...


----------



## trumpetbeth

We find out what we are having on June 30!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## PDReggie

Well we went for a follow up ultrasound on Friday and my placenta still hasn't moved up so no sex. BOOOOOO! Other than that baby was measuring very well and looked good. It was fun to see her again. We won't get another ultrasound until probably in the 30's weeks to see if the placenta moves. I am fingers crossed that it moves up so that I can have an opportunity for a vaginal birth. 

Can't wait to know what you are having trumpet! I feel like the odds are boy at this point but who knows?


----------



## MgreenM

Reggi- bummer on the placenta not moving! I have seriously not had any sex drive since about 6 weeks...I feel bad for DH. I have tried a few times, but it's just not there :(. 

A little drama here...my inlaws put together the dresser when they came to visit and I was moving it yesterday so we could paint today and it totally fell apart...I totally lost it! I was screaming at DH, crying, I just couldn't handle it...so now, we have to buy another....ugh! At least we got the painting done today! It was exhausting to do though...and I still have to put away laundry. 

Hope you ladies are feeling well.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Sorry to hear your placenta hasn't moved up PD. not having sex is one thing, but not having the choice sux even more. At least you got to see your baby again. 

My DH and I can't wait until towards the end of the pregnancy to see ours again, so we are planning to pay for a 3d/4d scan at around 30 weeks.


----------



## PDReggie

Yeah the no sex sucks. Especially since I was VERY specific with the poor dr. about what is and is not acceptable. As I told him, I can work around no penetration but what exactly is on the "no fly" list? Turns out everything is on the list. We can't even be teenagers again. But it was fun to see the little one again. She was being very stubborn. She was in a position the tech couldn't get pictures for. So the tech was shaking her (which by the way is both horrifying and hysterical to watch) and she just curled into a ball like go f yourself. Hope everyone is doing well here.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh man, Reggie, that sucks.

Does anyone have any tips on hiding pregnancy? Specifically, we're going on a family weekend trip in a couple weeks. My brother and SIL will already know by then, but I don't want mom to catch on. There will be alcohol, and while it's not unusual for me to abstain for a dinner, it would be odd for me to not have a single drink all weekend. Especially with my favorite Wisconsin beer available. And if I end up with morning sickness, that adds an extra challenge... I'm sure my brother and SIL will be willing to help me cover it up. Any advice? I wonder if just opening a beer and not drinking it would work. Maybe my brother or DH can get me a "fresh" one and just swap my full for his empty now and then?


----------



## ladders

I'm having the same thing, iv taken to becks blue which Is non alcoholic and if your not clued up on beer then you'd never know so if there's something like that I'm sure your mum won't cotton on. Iv found it's only recently pregnant friends who have noticed and given me a look everyone else thinks it's just beer! 
I can't wait to tell people because it will be sooooo much easier


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hmm... Mom probably doesn't pay too much attention to what beers we drink, since she's not a beer drinker. I've heard non-alcoholic beers do have a trace amount of alcohol, but I'm honestly not worried about less than 1%. I may just keep a glass of wine in front of me and pretend to drink it, too. I can instruct my brother not to top me up. I thought about doing the antibiotic thing, but I don't want mom to freak out about me being sick around my baby nephew.


----------



## PDReggie

I would say changing out beer would work. Or if you end up having morning sickness, you could always say you got a bad ear infection. No drinking with antibiotics and inner ear infections can cause vertigo with nausea. I get a LOT of ear infections.


----------



## PDReggie

Haha. Mrs. K we must have posted at the same time. FYI ear infections aren't contagious.


----------



## MrsKChicago

This might be a stupid question, but I haven't had an ear infection since I was a kid. Would an ear infection get in the way of swimming and gentle boating? I don't want to claim any issues that would prevent me enjoying the vacation, you know? I thought about claiming a UTI, but that's really TMI and not the kind of thing I'd share with her. Hopefully I just don't end up sick and only have to hide the alcohol!


----------



## PDReggie

HAHAHA. It would get in the way of swimming. Or, you shouldn't swim with an ear infection. I get them so often I tend to ignore the warnings. Boating would be fine. Hopefully, you just need to work on the alcohol thing. In which case, I'm not sure how you feel about fruity drinks but you could always make non alcoholic frozen drinks. If someone else wants one you could do yours then add alcohol to the next persons.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's definitely going to be a beer and wine vacation. We're doing a little cabin on a tiny lake, very casual. Hmm.... Maybe if I get mom drunk, she won't notice that I'm sober ;)


----------



## ladders

What about getting yourself some non alcoholic wine, I did that with a night at friends and I just sharpie the non alcoholic bit out and no one noticed 
Tastes nothing like wine but looks good!


----------



## ladders

And to be classed as not alcoholic has to be less than 0.5% but most are much less than that anyway x


----------



## MgreenM

wish I could help, but I am really not a drinker to begin with! So, I don't have any good advice! As for the swimming/ear infection thing, have ear plugs...you can swim with ear plugs!


----------



## ladders

Hi ladies how is everyone? I got my scan date through and will have my first scan on Monday 28th July and I'll be 12w 4 days. Im so excited and I have no idea how I will wait 23 days! 
Also trying to keep myself from reading anything about mmc because now I have my scan date that's the thing worrying me although thankfully I have nothing so far to make me worry


----------



## MrsKChicago

My first appointment is the day after yours. I have no idea what they'll do, but I'm hoping for a dating ultrasound. They won't do first appointments before 8 weeks, so they have to do something more interesting than just taking my medical history.

I'm doing well. No killer symptoms, though the boobs are getting more sore every day, and I'm real tired of peeing all the time...


----------



## PDReggie

Yeah for scans! The waiting sucks. I'm trying to try and remember to enjoy the journey, but I just want October to be here already!

MrsK- be prepared the peeing thing hasn't gone away at all for me. I still wake up twice a night on a good night. Can't wait to hear how everyone's appointments go. I have to go do the glucose thing next Sat. Blah.


----------



## MrsKChicago

PDReggie said:


> MrsK- be prepared the peeing thing hasn't gone away at all for me. I still wake up twice a night on a good night. Can't wait to hear how everyone's appointments go. I have to go do the glucose thing next Sat. Blah.

I can't wait  I'm hoping it'll ease up a bit in the second trimester, but I'm not counting on it. It's not too annoying in the day, but I hate waking up at night.

I ordered a comfy looking at home maternity/nursing bra. My breasts are getting more and more sore, and I'm hoping some at home support might help. It's worst when I take my bra off, and when I go from lying down to standing. It was cheap and returnable, but I'm hoping I don't grow out of it in a week...


----------



## PDReggie

MrsKChicago said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> MrsK- be prepared the peeing thing hasn't gone away at all for me. I still wake up twice a night on a good night. Can't wait to hear how everyone's appointments go. I have to go do the glucose thing next Sat. Blah.
> 
> I can't wait  I'm hoping it'll ease up a bit in the second trimester, but I'm not counting on it. It's not too annoying in the day, but I hate waking up at night.
> 
> I ordered a comfy looking at home maternity/nursing bra. My breasts are getting more and more sore, and I'm hoping some at home support might help. It's worst when I take my bra off, and when I go from lying down to standing. It was cheap and returnable, but I'm hoping I don't grow out of it in a week...Click to expand...

Let me know how it works for you. I sleep in a cheap sports bra or else the books kill when I get out of bed. And when I take the regular bra off they get a little sore. Many people say the spring gets better in the second trimester but for me it is the same. But she seems to be sitting rather low the entire time so that could be part of it.

Ladders and mrsk- how are you guys feeling? Hope the first trimester is treating you guys well.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm feeling pretty good so far. All my symptoms are just minor annoyances so far, thankfully. I'm a little worried about how it'll go once I hit 6 weeks, especially since I'm chaperoning middle schoolers at overnight camp next weekend.


----------



## ladders

I'm still happily feeling sick lol, seriously is getting to me now I very nearly vomited on myself driving home this morning as I'm working nights and they are killing me! Still I'm hoping it's a good sign that pickle is doing well! Am super tired all the time also!
Iv also got the start of my bump, iv always had a really flat belly (fat thighs and big bum but small on top lol) and now I can definitely see its rounding out, just enough to not look pregnant just like iv eaten too much! 
Can't blooming wait for my scan it's seems so far away!


----------



## MgreenM

Yeah, ladies, hate to break it to you, but the frequent urination hasn't gotten any better for me...As the hormones that really make you pee a lot start to subside, the baby starts getting bigger and puts more pressure on your bladder. Also, I think today I am officially considered to be in the 3rd trimester! 

Last week, the baby must have been pushing on my lungs or something, because all of the sudden, I started to feel what I thought was heartburn. I asked DH to go get me some tums from upstairs. Tried going to the bathroom and it got worse. I was literally gasping for air/having trouble breathing (not sure how to really explain it). I took 1 tums and laid down on the couch. DH was so worried, he went and got his shoes, he was ready to take me to urgent care. I made him wait. I didn't know what it was and wanted to see if it would pass...it did, after several minutes...but it was pretty scary. I called my mom to ask her if I should be worried and she told me it was probably the baby pressing on my lungs/breastbone and then she proceeded to tell me where I would feel contractions (much lower). I knew it wasn't a contraction...I just didn't know what it was!

Reggie- I have my glucose tolerance test on Tuesday! Good luck with yours!

Excited for the upcoming scans!

Anyone started working on nursery stuff? We painted last weekend and next weekend we will put the crib together. This weekend we went to central PA and stayed in a bed and breakfast. We had a great, relaxing weekend! So glad we did it!


----------



## MrsKChicago

My nose is going a little nuts. I don't have the super strong sense of smell that I hear so much about, but I swear I kept smelling cigarette smoke last night even though DH and I don't smoke, and I don't think the neighbors do either. And DH is brining some pork chops now and I swear it smells like citronella... Must be the lemons.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Good luck on all the scans. The scans were the best part of my early pregnancy, any chance to get to see the little bud was amazing. The pregnancy symptoms aren't all fun but they also helped me feel like I was still pregnant and everything was going ok. I didn't get morning sickness, but I did and do still pee alot, and I get really tired after doing anything, even minor stuff like cooking. 

DH and I recently moved and decided that we needed to change OBs coz the drive to my previous OB is now about 30-45 minutes depending on traffic. And traffic can get pretty crazy in this area. Anyways, we have been looking around here and finally decided to go with a birth center / midwives. Basically a natural birth. No epidural. I really liked everything about the center over going to a hospital, but the no epidural part is a little scary. Have you guys thought about whether you wanna do natural vs. hospital vs. home vs. etc births?


----------



## PDReggie

Ladders - I'm happy that you have enough going on to make you feel better. But I know how hard it can be to just be constantly sick. Good luck. My morning sickness didn't pass until like 14 or 15 weeks. I hope yours is more around the 12 week mark! 

M - Glad you had a nice weekend. Yeah third trimester! I went to the dentist this morning for my 6 month cleaning and when I made my next appointment it was for not only after I have the baby but by the time I will be back at work. That was quite a wake up call that this is perhaps going faster than I expect. We haven't started working on the nursery. "We" are putzing. And by "we" I mean my DH. Anytime he gets overwhelmed by things he tends to just start putzing and avoiding doing what needs to get done. Kind of like NAME THE BABY!!!!!! Sigh. He gave me his top 4 names last night. I said no to Natalie, and that I was fine with Emma, Ella and Abigail. But that I liked Abigail the best. He immediately said, "I'm not done thinking yet though" I may strangle him. I'm so excited for glucose. Bleh.

Mrs. Chicago - good luck with the smell thing. I never had the crazy sense of smell. Although that may have had to do with the fact that I can't take my allergy medication and can't smell a damn thing. 

Soon - I was really interested in learning about natural birth even though it terrifies me. But since I have the previa, my new concentration is hoping that goes away and if not learning about c-section. Which also terrifies me. Good luck with a natural birth! I do hear wonders about it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm going with a midwife group that delivers in a hospital. I like the idea of a more natural, low intervention birth, and if I don't gain too much I can try for a water birth (I'm already overweight and they have bmi limits for water birth), but if I decide I need the epidural, they can move me into a normal room down the hall and the midwives stay with me. Needles freak me out, and at this point, the epidural scares me more than the natural birth. I'm going to learn all I can about natural, epidurals, and c sections so I know what's going on if I change my mind or there are complications. A lot of the moms I know had to change their plans, so I'm trying not to get too attached to mine.


----------



## MgreenM

Reggie- I was due to go to the dentist in March...but with changing jobs and insurance changes, that didn't happen. I am also trying to find a new dentist. At this point, I am just going to wait until after the baby is born to go...missing too much work already! Not ideal, but it's what I have to do.

I will be delivering at the hospital. Maybe it's because I am in the medical profession, but just having the knowledge that if something happens there are resources is reassuring to me...beyond that...I really haven't thought too much about giving birth...I guess I will just go with the flow!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I told my brother and SIL today. They're very excited. I told them not to mention it to mom, and my brother's first question was what I'm going to do about alcohol on our lake house vacation with her. Ha! We decided on just having a beer in front of me and swapping it for his empties when he's done. Thankfully it's normal for me to have a beer and a water in front of me, so I won't go thirsty. SIL offered to not drink with me, but I think that would have just been extra suspicious. Question number 2 was how I liked the cloth diapering (I babysit their son now and then and they cloth diaper). I think that's his #1 parent issue. SIL asked all the normal "how far along are you?" kinds of questions. And she's already working on a list of all the things she NEEDS to buy me. I'm so glad they're in the loop now :D


----------



## trumpetbeth

I did prenatal yoga for the first the first time yesterday and my legs are killing me!! I think I might do it every other day as I bought a video. It was also really great because it helped to stretch some of the muscles in my belly. 
I am showing a little bit but I am still just feeling fat and not pregnant. My doctor told me
To slow down on the weight gain which made me feel like crap. I have even been walking a mile each day! But food is just soooo good right now lol! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## PDReggie

Well a few random updates. First, we picked a name finally! But now DH doesn't want to tell people what name we have picked. Arrrrrrrrgggggghhhhh! I am no good at keeping my mouth shut. But on a good note, had my glucose test. According to my results page the range they find normal is between 65-135 and I was at 95. YEAH totally normal blood sugar level. That made me happy. Not sure I would be able to take the no sugar along with no sex, no yoga, no alcohol, etc. Hope everyone is feeling good!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great news, Reggie :D

I survived chaperoning overnight camp without morning sickness sneaking up on me. Hopefully I feel good through the family trip this weekend, too. If I can get through that, I'm in the clear and I can get sick in private ;)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Good to hear you passed your glucose test PD. And by such a huge margin too. Also, congrats on picking a name, that's a huge milestone.

Good luck on your family trip MrsK.

We cleaned out our baby's room this weekend, so feeling like I achieved something. We got a bunch of baby stuff from my SIL so I need to go through it and sort it out. I'm also starting to look at day care centers here and arranging tours. Otherwise, mostly just relaxed this weekend...


----------



## MgreenM

yay Reggie! I passed my glucose screen too! They didn't tell me what the level was, just that it was normal (they called while I was at work and I couldn't answer so they left a message). But I am super happy!

The crib and dresser will be put together next weekend and I go on Wednesday for a growth scan. It is soooo hot and humid here today! I hope you ladies are keeping cool and feeling well!


----------



## MgreenM

Had my growth scan today. Baby was actually in a good position so they could get everything they needed to today! woohoo! No heart defects (I wasn't worried about that) and everything looks good. Baby is weighing in around 3lbs and is right where they expect her to be with all of her measurements! She apparently was in such a good position, the doctor got excited and got a few 3D pics! So cool! Love technology!


----------



## PDReggie

M that's fabulous. Our doctor always does the 3d scan with the ultrasound but I'm pretty sure they are the only ones who flip back and forth like that. Most ultrasound places don't. I go for the next ultrasound at 32 weeks on August 22. That's when we find out if the placenta has moved and if I have to have a c-section or not. So I am praying and visualizing and etc. that the placenta moves. The wait is killing me. But, I am also working on reminding myself that if I have to have a c-section that it's ok. We will see. hope everyone else is doing well. My DH is moving all the baby stuff up from the basement tonight since his brother is in town for the night to help. Then he wants to paint the nursery next week and start on that. Too bad he still hasn't decided what he wants to do with the nursery. sigh


----------



## SoonToBePreg

MgreenM said:


> Had my growth scan today. Baby was actually in a good position so they could get everything they needed to today! woohoo! No heart defects (I wasn't worried about that) and everything looks good. Baby is weighing in around 3lbs and is right where they expect her to be with all of her measurements! She apparently was in such a good position, the doctor got excited and got a few 3D pics! So cool! Love technology!

Congrats on your growth scan, I'm glad to hear it went very well. Do you have to go for any more, or are you pretty much done?


----------



## MrsKChicago

MgreenM said:


> Had my growth scan today. Baby was actually in a good position so they could get everything they needed to today! woohoo! No heart defects (I wasn't worried about that) and everything looks good. Baby is weighing in around 3lbs and is right where they expect her to be with all of her measurements! She apparently was in such a good position, the doctor got excited and got a few 3D pics! So cool! Love technology!

Did you get pictures you could share? I'm glad everything looks good!


----------



## ladders

Congrats on the good news from your scan Mgreen must be nice to see the little lady again. Can't wait till I have my first scan and even more to seeing if I'm adding to team pink or going solo and going team blue!


----------



## lsd2721

Hey ladies! I have a question for all you that are further along that 4 weeks. :) Since sunday I have had this awful metallic taste in my mouth and I have also felt a bit nauseous at some smells (pimento cheese especially which is my absolute FAVORITE thing to eat!). Strong sense of smells. Now the metallic taste is gone and the smells aren't bothering me as much but I am having massive headaches and starting to pee more often. I am just a bit nervous since I had a chemical/miscarriage last time. I am feeling better because I didn't have all these symptoms last time. Well, question is, did y'all have symptoms that come and go?


----------



## ladders

Definitely have stuff that's comes and goes, sometimes my Boobs don't hurt at all sometimes they feel like lead weights. I had two days last week where I didn't feel sick and I had a complete meltdown thinking I was having a mmc and that night I felt rougher than ever. It amused dh at least lol.
Just goes to show that symptoms are not a good indicator of if everything is alright (neither are multiple Hpts so put them down lol)
I have a good feeling for you hun x


----------



## MgreenM

SoonToBePreg said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Had my growth scan today. Baby was actually in a good position so they could get everything they needed to today! woohoo! No heart defects (I wasn't worried about that) and everything looks good. Baby is weighing in around 3lbs and is right where they expect her to be with all of her measurements! She apparently was in such a good position, the doctor got excited and got a few 3D pics! So cool! Love technology!
> 
> Congrats on your growth scan, I'm glad to hear it went very well. Do you have to go for any more, or are you pretty much done?Click to expand...

No more until 36 weeks when I start going 2x/week for NST with one of those to include growth scans each week until I deliver.



MrsKChicago said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Had my growth scan today. Baby was actually in a good position so they could get everything they needed to today! woohoo! No heart defects (I wasn't worried about that) and everything looks good. Baby is weighing in around 3lbs and is right where they expect her to be with all of her measurements! She apparently was in such a good position, the doctor got excited and got a few 3D pics! So cool! Love technology!
> 
> Did you get pictures you could share? I'm glad everything looks good!Click to expand...

Yes, I got pictures. However, we are having issues with our scanner/printer so I can't get them on the computer. Plus, I think to post them on here, I have to put them on some public site and I don't really want to do that...

I definitely have had symptoms come and go...but I never had the metallic taste in my mouth. I think my feet were swelling today...really haven't had any swelling so far! But, today was a ridiculous day and I ended up leaving work an hour late. We just got home from dinner after interviewing a pediatrician (I think we found our match!). Now, as much as I would like to go to bed early, I am staying up so I don't have heartburn/indigestion to keep me up! Plus I want to cuddle with the pup!

Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## PDReggie

I have boob soreness come and go. I really had no symptoms until about 6 weeks and then BAM! So sick I kind of want to crawl into a hole and die. That lasted until around 15 weeks. Beyond that I really didn't have any symptoms. I got an all over body rash the week before I got my BFP. It didn't itch or hurt and it went away but it was probably the only symptom I had and since I had never heard of such a thing, I never put it together. My doctor said it could have been hormones. I don't think symptoms coming and going is indicative of anything. Can't wait to hear more. 

Ladders - you are getting close to hitting second tri! I'm so excited!!!!! When's your appointment? Do you guys get a scan at the first appointment?


----------



## ladders

Pd I had a booking in appointment at 8 weeks but they just took blood and wee samples and medical history etc. I have my dating scan booked for the 28the so only ten days away and I'm so so excited. As we haven't had a scan iv been so worried if things are ok in there I'm looking forward to hopefully seeing they are and then finally being able to get excited about the pregnancy. Although my mc was early has really affected how iv been with this one and it's such a shame really. Hopefully will all change soon


----------



## SoonToBePreg

lsd2721 said:


> Hey ladies! I have a question for all you that are further along that 4 weeks. :) Since sunday I have had this awful metallic taste in my mouth and I have also felt a bit nauseous at some smells (pimento cheese especially which is my absolute FAVORITE thing to eat!). Strong sense of smells. Now the metallic taste is gone and the smells aren't bothering me as much but I am having massive headaches and starting to pee more often. I am just a bit nervous since I had a chemical/miscarriage last time. I am feeling better because I didn't have all these symptoms last time. Well, question is, did y'all have symptoms that come and go?

Hi lsd, congratulations on your BFP!
I didn't really have symptoms earlier on, except some fatigue and peeing alot. Nothing else really ever came, like nausea etc. I was a little worried about my lack of symptoms, but baby's doing very well, she was perfect and growing as expected at my 9 wk, 12 wk and 20 wk scans. Hopefully that helps; symptoms don't always mean much.


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks guys. I'm just really nervous. I'm going to test one more time to give myself a better feeling. I really do feel good about this one but it's hard to let myself get excited. 

So we have two girls already whose next to find out the gender?


----------



## Meljenn

Sorry for going MIA I have been so busy with work and finishing a kitchen remodel.

We got to see baby at my last appointment and HE is a definitely a boy!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## PDReggie

Yeah a boy!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## ladders

Ahh first team blue congratulations!


----------



## MgreenM

congrats Mel!


----------



## lsd2721

Aw, first team boy! :) Very exciting!

So, I called today and made my first appointment for Aug 13. Very excited. Hope that time flies by because I just want to make sure everything is going as it should!!


----------



## Meljenn

lsd2721 said:


> Aw, first team boy! :) Very exciting!
> 
> So, I called today and made my first appointment for Aug 13. Very excited. Hope that time flies by because I just want to make sure everything is going as it should!!

Thanks! 
The first appointment will be the longest wait ever so just hang in there. I may have made it worse on myself by counting down the days


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, Mel! Boys are great!

My first appointment is a week from tomorrow. It would have been tomorrow but DH couldn't go that day. Kind of a bummer


----------



## PDReggie

Waiting for appointments is very hard. I still have a tough time waiting for them. Although that may be partially because I have to wait until August 22 to find out if the placenta moved. If it hasn't then we start talking c-section. So I am having a hard time waiting for that scan. Of course it could just be that I'm incredibly impatient. :blush:

Good luck to those doing scans and first doctors appointments next week!


----------



## trumpetbeth

Did I not tell everyone that I was having a boy?!? We found out 3 weeks ago! Oh! And congrats lsd on your BFP!


----------



## MrsKChicago

trumpetbeth said:


> Did I not tell everyone that I was having a boy?!? We found out 3 weeks ago! Oh! And congrats lsd on your BFP!


Slacker! Where are your priorities? ;) Congrats on the sweet boy!


----------



## ladders

Congrats Trumpetbeth! 

Ok heres a question for you ladies who know what sex your having, was the Chinese gender chart correct? I'm looking at all of the gender predictions lol, I'm predicted a girl so would be interesting to see how accurate it's been so far with you ladies


----------



## MgreenM

ladders said:


> Congrats Trumpetbeth!
> 
> Ok heres a question for you ladies who know what sex your having, was the Chinese gender chart correct? I'm looking at all of the gender predictions lol, I'm predicted a girl so would be interesting to see how accurate it's been so far with you ladies

I didn't ever look at it. So, no clue!


----------



## PDReggie

If I remember correctly, there are actually two different calendars. For me the more common one was wrong. Don't remember if the random different one was correct or not. Heartbeat was correct for me. Don't remember if any of the others were right


----------



## SoonToBePreg

ladders said:


> Congrats Trumpetbeth!
> 
> Ok heres a question for you ladies who know what sex your having, was the Chinese gender chart correct? I'm looking at all of the gender predictions lol, I'm predicted a girl so would be interesting to see how accurate it's been so far with you ladies

Yup, mine was right. Said I was having a girl.


----------



## Meljenn

ladders said:


> Congrats Trumpetbeth!
> 
> Ok heres a question for you ladies who know what sex your having, was the Chinese gender chart correct? I'm looking at all of the gender predictions lol, I'm predicted a girl so would be interesting to see how accurate it's been so far with you ladies

Both were wrong for me. 75% of the wives tales said girl also. My 2 year old cousin was the only one that kept saying boy


----------



## lsd2721

Congrats Trumpetbeth! 

So today I started 5 weeks. I am a bit nervous because of my past chemical. This is about the time I started bleeding. I am just ready for next week to roll around so I can start feeling positive again. I am also trying to stop the urge of POAS!! I keep telling myself it will only add more worry! AHH! I want out of first trimester already! haha


----------



## ladders

Yep I know the feeling, I worried till past my mc at six and a half weeks, then felt better till ten weeks now I'm panicking about mmc, just want my scan and it will hopefully be okay and then I can start properly enjoying being pregnant


----------



## Phoenix82

Hey Ladies

Is it me or is the first bit scary as hell?

I thought my BFP would mean happiness and excitement, now I'm just waiting in fear incase something is wrong and m/s has arrived in a big way :(

Scary times


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm worried, but somehow not as worried as I expected to be. It must be a hormonal thing, because I'm normally the biggest worrier ever about everything.


----------



## Phoenix82

I guess the fear is that I've tried for so long so not to have a viable pregnancy would devastate me

The last 5-7 days my nausea has been so ban I cannot see how I can survive until 12 weeks!!! I haven't been able to work since tues which is totally not like me.

I just want the ms to be bare able otherwise I'll never be able to hide it from work and with all of this a lose would be too hard


----------



## MrsKChicago

Phoenix82 said:


> I guess the fear is that I've tried for so long so not to have a viable pregnancy would devastate me
> 
> The last 5-7 days my nausea has been so ban I cannot see how I can survive until 12 weeks!!! I haven't been able to work since tues which is totally not like me.
> 
> I just want the ms to be bare able otherwise I'll never be able to hide it from work and with all of this a lose would be too hard

I'm sorry you're feeling so crappy. I think the worry is totally normal, I'm honestly shocked that I don't have it worse. Terrible morning sickness is a sign of a good, strong pregnancy, though! When's your first appointment?


----------



## Phoenix82

You are v lucky!!

Umm I had a 6 week scan tues but it was too early to see if the baby was in the sac that was present so next Friday is my next epu scan.

Not long till yours!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hopefully they'll get a better look at your next scan! I'm looking forward to my appointment, but I have no idea if I'll get an ultrasound. There's no real consistent schedule here, it varies from doctor to doctor, and I'm going to a midwife group instead, which makes it even more unpredictable. They made me wait for 8-9 weeks, which kind of suggests that they'll be either scanning or dopplering, I think. I really want an ultrasound, but I'll lose it if I don't even get to hear a heartbeat!

The only explanation I have about not freaking out is hormones. It has to be hormones. I'm Miss Anxiety most of the time about everything...


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Yikes, I just hit double digits in number of days to go. It's moving a lot quicker now.

I did get sent for a dating ultrasound scan when I went for my first appointment at 8 weeks. I got the scan because I told the doctor my periods were irregular (which they were since I'd just come off birth control). It's a little annoying that they don't always give scans.


----------



## lsd2721

I just want out of the first trimester so that the miscarriage risk goes way down. After having one last year it just makes me wonder if everything is okay. I am starting to feel a bit nauseous so feeling better about it today. I just have to stay away from googling stuff. I read last night, as I was drinking chamomile tea, that chamomile tea is not the best to drink while pregnant! I also read about staying away from cheeses like Feta and Brie...and I had some Feta cheese for lunch! LOL So of course I just started worrying. DH helped me though by saying if you didn't eat everything that people say not to eat during pregnancy I'd just be eating crackers!

Your scan is tomorrow, right MrsK? 

Ladders, when is yours? I can't believe you have to wait this long! I would have called the Dr by now and BEGGED for a scan! I'm sure everything is fine though!

Went shopping today for my niece's birthday party tomorrow and couldn't help myself looking for the future March Mallow. ;-) SO MUCH CUTE STUFF!!! I've started looking at what cribs, play yards, jumpers, tummy time mats, and all sorts of stuff that I want!! :) LOL I'm so excited!


----------



## MrsKChicago

As long as it's pasteurized, feta is fine. And you'll have to look pretty hard to find unpasteurized feta in the US! I was naughty and bought a big salami. I know it's on the "OMG, listeria!" list, but it's one of maybe 2 meat products I can stomach right now (the other is bacon), and I really need at least a little meat in my diet.

My first appointment is on Tuesday. So far away!!! No idea if I'm getting a scan...


----------



## MrsKChicago

By the way, I found this site very reassuring. This is all just averages, so I don't know how prior miscarriages would impact it, unfortunately. https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=05&d=28&y=14


----------



## lsd2721

Ah, yours is Tuesday, maybe ladders is Friday?! LOL I'm getting it all mixed up! (watch nobody's be on Friday, that I just made it up in my head!)

Thanks for that website. It makes me feel so good looking at it! Puts everything a bit at ease. I'm so glad you found that! That is awesome.

My DH is forbidding me to google things anymore. I am going to have to agree with him. Otherwise I will just go crazy! :)

Thanks MrsK! You are AWESOME!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha, no problem! Happy to help put your mind at ease a little. I found that site here somewhere, long before I was pregnant, and I look at it at least once a week now ;) I'm pretty good at googling symptoms and only finding the good answers, so if you have any questions let me know! Or get yourself a good, reputable, not fear mongering pregnancy guide for looking up symptoms. A lot of moms I know don't like the What to Expect books, but the Mayo Clinic guide seems universally liked.


----------



## ladders

No my scan is Monday the 28th and is my first and I'm so excited and so bloody scared at the same time! In the UK you don't get a scan until 12 weeks unless having bleeding, I did debate getting an early private scan but then I read on here about so many ladies having an early scan seeing a heartbeat then still find had mmc at 12 week scan, I realised that as I'm the biggest worrier ever that even if I got good news at the early scan I'd still stress and not be completely reassured till the 12 week scan so decided for me it wasn't worth the money. 
Man I just am counting down the hours until Monday! at least it's at half eight in the morning so not waiting and worrying all day!


----------



## lsd2721

Ladders, I can't wait til you find out everything is going as it should be! :) I got my appointment at 8:30 am as well! I'd be so anxious all day otherwise! :) GL!

I have the What to Expect book. I bought it at a goodwill store for $1. I might see if I can't get another book from the library to read. Why don't the ladies like the What to expect books?


----------



## MrsKChicago

lsd2721 said:


> Ladders, I can't wait til you find out everything is going as it should be! :) I got my appointment at 8:30 am as well! I'd be so anxious all day otherwise! :) GL!
> 
> I have the What to Expect book. I bought it at a goodwill store for $1. I might see if I can't get another book from the library to read. Why don't the ladies like the What to expect books?

A lot of them thought they were scary, overreacting to every symptom, and so on. I honestly don't see it myself. I have the most recent version, and it seems ok. Maybe older editions are worse?


----------



## MgreenM

I have to say, I really haven't worried about anything pregnancy related...I had so much trouble with the anxiety/depression, that was my main focus. It may also be that working in healthcare and in a hospital, I know that there will always help if something happens. I think we all find something that we focus on though...for me, it was the anxiety/depression. I was glad to get out of first trimester and move past the food issues! Also, www.babycenter.com has a week by week "what's happening" and lots of good videos and articles that don't scare you. So that is something you ladies can look at if you are interested.

I am excited to hear about everyone's upcoming ultrasounds! I just had my 30 week appointment and now go every 2 weeks. All is still well. I found out I will have another growth scan at my 34 week appointment. Because of my body shape and the way I am carrying the baby, fundal height is not an accurate measure of baby growth for me (although I read that it is terribly inaccurate in general! So I have no idea why it's still used...). Also, I am going to get a belly band....starting to have some back aches at the end of the day.

Anyone have anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I do! My friend is coming in from Indiana and we're going to the renaissance faire on Saturday. Should be fun!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

It's my birthday weekend so I hope DH has something fun planned. Plus we have our private 3d/4d scan on Saturday that I'm very excited about.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy birthday!! Enjoy your scan :)


----------



## MgreenM

happy birthday! We have several things this weekend, a picnic, Christmas in July Party and a friend's birthday party. I don't know that I can do it all! I might have to pick and choose!


----------



## PDReggie

Happy birthday! 
Hope everyone has a great weekend. I have almost no plans. Trying to finish up decorating the nursery. DH had the week off so he cleaned the room out, painted and put in the crib and dresser this week. Now I just have to put up the decorations we already have and figure out what to do with the things that people have already bought or given us. But I'm happy it's starting to get there. According to my phone app, I am officially in the third trimester today. That is not all that exciting, but I don't have another appt or anything baby related until August 12 so I will take whatever funness I can get.


----------



## ladders

Have my scan in a couple of hours and I'm absolutely petrified, didn't sleep a wink. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Phoenix82

ladders said:


> Have my scan in a couple of hours and I'm absolutely petrified, didn't sleep a wink. Wish me luck ladies!

Good luck sweetie, it will be perfect xxxx


----------



## ladders

Had my scan and all looks good, pickle was wiggling around and heart was going nicely. Got stroppy at one point when the sonographer pushed down hard and curled up and kicked out with both legs lol, was just the best and most unbelievable sight ever to watch him/her on the screen


----------



## PDReggie

That is absolutely fabulous ladders!!!!! I'm so happy you got to see the little one and they were doing well. It really is a huge relief every time you see them and can watch them wriggle around.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Had my scan this weekend. Here's a pic of my adorable baby girl.
 



Attached Files:







IMAGE_11.JPG
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ladders

That's amazing! look at her lovely lips!


----------



## lsd2721

Wow, so glad everyone's scans went well! 

Glad your mind could be set at ease ladders! :) :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

ladders said:


> Had my scan and all looks good, pickle was wiggling around and heart was going nicely. Got stroppy at one point when the sonographer pushed down hard and curled up and kicked out with both legs lol, was just the best and most unbelievable sight ever to watch him/her on the screen

That's great! My first appointment is tomorrow. I'm so excited and nervous.


----------



## Phoenix82

ladders said:


> Had my scan and all looks good, pickle was wiggling around and heart was going nicely. Got stroppy at one point when the sonographer pushed down hard and curled up and kicked out with both legs lol, was just the best and most unbelievable sight ever to watch him/her on the screen

Yeay!!!!! Great news xxx


----------



## lsd2721

Good luck Mrsk! Hope it all goes well! :) I hope you get to see the little bean! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

lsd2721 said:


> Good luck Mrsk! Hope it all goes well! :) I hope you get to see the little bean! :)

Thanks! I might ask for a scan if it's not on their first appointment list. I guess I'll see how it goes.


----------



## MgreenM

glad the scans are going well!


----------



## ladders

Good luck today Mrsk!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks! Totally nervous!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Didn't find out much today. We tried the doppler but it was too early (I'm sure my weight is a factor). She gave me the paperwork to get an early ultrasound, so I'll try to schedule that for a week from today. I liked the midwife a lot, even though she's a vampire... I'll update when I get my ultrasound.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

MrsKChicago said:


> Didn't find out much today. We tried the doppler but it was too early (I'm sure my weight is a factor). She gave me the paperwork to get an early ultrasound, so I'll try to schedule that for a week from today. I liked the midwife a lot, even though she's a vampire... I'll update when I get my ultrasound.

Yay. awesome that you got a scan.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's all set up for a week from today. Can't wait!


----------



## lsd2721

Awesome MrsK. Glad everything looks good!#


----------



## lsd2721

Well, this thread sure got quiet! How is everyone doing? 

Ladders? How are you feeling? When will you be entering the second trimester?

How are y'all doing? Are y'all all set and ready for the baby to arrive?! Have y'all had a baby shower yet?!

MgreenM, you don't have far to go right? How are you feeling?!


----------



## MgreenM

lsd2721 said:


> Well, this thread sure got quiet! How is everyone doing?
> 
> Ladders? How are you feeling? When will you be entering the second trimester?
> 
> How are y'all doing? Are y'all all set and ready for the baby to arrive?! Have y'all had a baby shower yet?!
> 
> MgreenM, you don't have far to go right? How are you feeling?!

I was thinking the same thing, lsd! 8 more weeks! I am ready to be done! Overall, feeling pretty good. Lots of mild back aches but that is normal at this point. I have another growth scan in 2 weeks. We have just been really busy. Going to lots of classes etc this month. Hospital tour is on Thursday. Work is doing a shower for me next week. Other than that, I don't think I am having one. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## PDReggie

Hey, Yeah we are relatively quiet. Things are good here. Just a really long waiting game. I have my next monthly appointment next Tuesday, then the follow up ultrasound for the placenta previa the following Friday. I am keeping all things crossed that it has resolved but, if not, I have a doctor's appointment the following week where I assume we will discuss the c-section and when to schedule it. I'm pretty terrified of a c-section but I am trying to just stay positive and believe that everything will work itself out. Baby is doing well. She is quite the squirmy little thing and now that she has less room since she is getting bigger it's easier for my DH to feel her. She usually likes to stop moving when someone touches my stomach, including me. Although, the other morning, she was all kinds of ADD in there and my DH put his hand on my stomach and she was fighting with him. That's the only way to describe it. She would bounce and hit his hand then bounce to the other side of my stomach and back. And she was following his hand wherever it went. It was rather amusing if slightly painful and nausea inducing. :wacko:

I hope everyone is feeling well and doing well. How is everyone else? Everyone feeling ok?


----------



## ladders

I'm doing good, isd I get slightly confused when the second trimester starts as everything I read says something different so im going for the latest one which is start of the 14th week which Is Thursday and then I can't be early lol.
I'm getting a bump already which is cool because dh has started talking to it already which is extremely cute lol. 
How are you doing isd? Feeling better now your a few more weeks on? 
Mgreen how exciting soon your going to have a little girly in your arms!!
Mrsk your scan was today right? How did it go?


----------



## ladders

Oh and isd and Mrsk I need your edd to update the front page please


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's in a couple hours! I'll update after. Not excited about drinking 32oz!! of water and not being able to pee.... They better not leave me in the waiting room forever! 

I hope the placenta previa is resolved! C section sounds no fun, but I guess there's a big advantage in knowing when it's coming.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, and I'm due March 5 :)


----------



## lsd2721

My edd is March 25 but could possibly be later.

I am starting to feel a bit better about this! The farther I get along the more I keep pinching myself, I am pregnant! :) I won't be completely satisfied until my doctor appointment next Wednesday. My husband hasn't really gotten into it because I think he's trying to stay strong in case something goes wrong so he can be my rock. However, I caught him last night touching my tummy saying hello to the little bub! :) How cute!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Everything looks good! Wiggly little baby right on target for size :)


----------



## MgreenM

MrsKChicago said:


> Everything looks good! Wiggly little baby right on target for size :)

glad your scan went well!

I am definitely getting more excited and trying to figure out what all needs to get done and when I want it done. If you ladies haven't gotten one yet, I recommend a body pillow. It REALLY has made a difference in my quality of sleep the last few nights. I am still having lots of back aches and am constantly tired, but I think that's normal.


----------



## ladders

Yeah congrats Mrsk that's great news


----------



## lsd2721

OMG! I made it to blueberry! Wahooo! One week til my first scan. Dh is planning on coming along. Anyone else's so join them?


----------



## MrsKChicago

lsd2721 said:


> OMG! I made it to blueberry! Wahooo! One week til my first scan. Dh is planning on coming along. Anyone else's so join them?

Woohoo!

DH coming to the first ultrasound was non-negotiable. I needed him there if anything was wrong. It ended up being a pain because he always has Tuesdays off, and I scheduled the appointment on a Tuesday, and then the next day they said "Oh, we need you to work Tuesday and take Friday off instead." No way. They don't know about the pregnancy yet, so he just told them he had a doctor appointment and he'd be in at 3. But I was extremely stubborn, I would not reschedule for later, and I would not go alone. Now that I know everything is going well, I may be a little more flexible in the future.


----------



## Phoenix82

lsd2721 said:


> OMG! I made it to blueberry! Wahooo! One week til my first scan. Dh is planning on coming along. Anyone else's so join them?

Yep they have to - it's amazing - we are now 8 weeks so raspberry I think
Exciting!!!!


----------



## PDReggie

lsd2721 said:


> OMG! I made it to blueberry! Wahooo! One week til my first scan. Dh is planning on coming along. Anyone else's so join them?

YEAH!!!! DH came to our first appointment and they did end up doing a scan but we didn't know if they would or not. Since then he doesn't come to the normal appointments but he always comes to the ultrasounds. He asked if I wanted him to come to the regular appointments and I told him no. Not that he isn't welcome but no reason for both of us to take off work for a 10 minute appointment. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I am dead tired today because I skipped my coffee this morning since I had a jury trial and hate drinking coffee in front of a jury. We lost. Boo. This is the first jury trial I have had sinc eI grew out of all my old tights and let me tell you, maternity tights are just as uncomfortable as normal tights and difficult to get on. Turns out I am having a hard time reaching my feet to get tights on.


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I made it to blueberry! Wahooo! One week til my first scan. Dh is planning on coming along. Anyone else's so join them?
> 
> YEAH!!!! DH came to our first appointment and they did end up doing a scan but we didn't know if they would or not. Since then he doesn't come to the normal appointments but he always comes to the ultrasounds. He asked if I wanted him to come to the regular appointments and I told him no. Not that he isn't welcome but no reason for both of us to take off work for a 10 minute appointment.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I am dead tired today because I skipped my coffee this morning since I had a jury trial and hate drinking coffee in front of a jury. We lost. Boo. This is the first jury trial I have had sinc eI grew out of all my old tights and let me tell you, maternity tights are just as uncomfortable as normal tights and difficult to get on. Turns out I am having a hard time reaching my feet to get tights on.Click to expand...

If you wear longer skirts, why don't you use knee-highs? Then, you can get yourself a sockaid to help with reaching your feet! I am having a hard time bending over to do stuff as well. I get short of breath pretty easily when I do that (normal considering the amount of space that your lungs have to expand has decreased a good amount!). I might have to break down and buy new scrubs as they are starting to get less comfy...sigh...

BTW, DH has been to all but one of the ultrasounds we have had so far and that was only because there was something at work he couldn't miss. DH has come to 1-2 of the regular appointments, but I agree, it's pointless for him to leave work early for a 10 minute appointment.

Oh, and I find am exhausted at the end of work every day. I just accept it as my status quo at this point!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I'm doing ok, excited to finally be hitting third tri tomorrow. I have my glucose test today, and we have an icecream social at work today. Icecream is the one thing I've loved consistently through my pregnancy so I'm bummed about that.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, bummer :( You'll have to have a post-glucose test ice cream social at home!

I can't believe how far along all you ladies are! Time really flies.


----------



## PDReggie

Thanks for the info. I am incredibly picky when it comes to what to wear in front of a jury. Basically, I will wear a skirt to the knee, with tights, heels and a jacket. Actually makeup, hair up, and small tasteful earrings. Usually small silver knots or pearls. Nails in either dark red or french. It's the quirk of many trial attorneys that you must present before a jury as you would to President, basically. Mostly, because you don't want to accidentally piss off some 60 year old woman on your jury who thinks you are showing too much leg. I won't even wear a pantsuit in front of jury. It is always a skirt. And believe me, I am the queen of sweats and ponytails. But I'm glad for the info on the sockaid. I have another jury coming up in a few weeks so I may have to find that. 

Soon, good luck on the glucose test. Hope you get back to your ice cream soon>


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Wow PD, with such a strict dress code, I'm guessing you had to buy a whole new bunch of maternity clothes?


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Thanks for the info. I am incredibly picky when it comes to what to wear in front of a jury. Basically, I will wear a skirt to the knee, with tights, heels and a jacket. Actually makeup, hair up, and small tasteful earrings. Usually small silver knots or pearls. Nails in either dark red or french. It's the quirk of many trial attorneys that you must present before a jury as you would to President, basically. Mostly, because you don't want to accidentally piss off some 60 year old woman on your jury who thinks you are showing too much leg. I won't even wear a pantsuit in front of jury. It is always a skirt. And believe me, I am the queen of sweats and ponytails. But I'm glad for the info on the sockaid. I have another jury coming up in a few weeks so I may have to find that.
> 
> Soon, good luck on the glucose test. Hope you get back to your ice cream soon>

Not a problem! You could just switch to longer skirts and do the knee highs, that would work very well! Also, feel free to ask me about some of these tricks for getting dressed if you are getting stuck! This is what I do for a living! BTW for sneakers, try elastic shoelaces.


----------



## MgreenM

I forgot to mention, we went on the hospital tour tonight...I think it was super helpful for DH. For me, working in a hospital, it wasn't super exciting but I am glad we did it. We also made sure I was pre-registered.


----------



## PDReggie

My dress code isn't usually that strict. Just when I'm in a trial. I wear no makeup, flip flops and no tights most days. I actually only bought a few maternity clothes. My poor co-workers are probably very sick of the same 6 dresses. :blush: it is just hard with a jury because many people will convict your client if they don't like you. Not fair, but a fact of life. One of the women in my office had an older woman tell her after a trial that she voted guilty because the attorney was dressed in pants and looked Manish and she didn't like those "feminists." 

I'm glad the tour was helpful. We aren't going until the beginning of Sept. We were going to go this weekend but I wanted to wait until we knew whether I would be a c-section or not.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I just found out that I failed the 1 hr glucose test, so I have to do the three hour one. My levels were at 142, and they pass you at 135. How disappointing!!


----------



## PDReggie

Boo. That sucks soon. Hopefully you pass the 3 hour one. When do you have to go take that? Good luck


----------



## lsd2721

Oh no soon! What does this mean if you don't pass the second one?


----------



## MgreenM

bummer! fingers crossed that you pass the 3 hour!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I plan to take the 3-hr one Thursday next week. If I fail the 3-hr test, then they will diagnose me with gestational diabetes. Which of course sucks in itself, but it also would mean a lot more restrictions for the rest of my pregnancy. I'm hoping it doesn't come to that. I've been reading a lot on google and it seems lots of women fail the 1-hr test and go on to pass the 3-hr test. I'm hoping that's the same for me.


----------



## lsd2721

Oh. My sister had gestational diabetes. Not fun! Fx you pass the 3 hr test!


----------



## MgreenM

So, today was the day of talking to the extended family...Oh, my! These conversations!

First, my MIL insists on asking me if I feel the baby moving EVERY SINGLE TIME we speak! It's one thing to ask about when the next OB appointment is...but, DUH! Maybe it's just me...but what I feel (physically and emotionally) is private and if I want someone to know it, I will share it with them. I just always feel so awkward when she asks. My mom assures me it's a normal question for people to ask, but my MIL is the only person who has asked me and then continued to ask me. I barely talk about this stuff with my mom!

Then, we talked to my husband's grandmother (who also happens to have a brain injury) and she says, "So, are you getting big and fat?" I try to laugh it off and know that it's all said with good intentions...but again...how do you respond to that?

And just so you know it's not just DH's family, my aunt called tonight. She told me she bought me something "to do for the baby" while she was at this Mission/Catholic church/native american reservation this weekend (no clue, that is how she described it). Anyways, she has to find a box for it because it is fragile, it's up to me whether DH is included in it or not, and I have to read the card and then call her before I do anything with it...It's not something Catholic, apparently it is something Native American. I am a bit skeptical and really not sure what to expect from this...

Other than that, I went to a friend's baby shower last night and her parents were there. It was really sweet, she is also having a girl and they insisted on taking pictures with me and the cookie cake that said "It's a girl". They are going to send me the pictures. I had a really nice time even though DH stayed home because he wasn't feeling well. It was the most un-baby shower baby shower ever! No babyshower games, just board games, food and presents. It was really nice, relaxing and enjoyable. I will have a baby shower at work this week, other than that no showers. I finished putting away all the clothes that friends passed on to us :). I also put the mattress cover on the mattress and the mattress in the crib. Now we just need sheets for the crib. 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## PDReggie

Sorry you are having family drama. I live pretty far away from my family so I can just get off the phone when they start to drive me nuts. We had a good weekend. Signed papers to buy a new car. I go pick it up and finish the paperwork tonight. It is the same car I have already exactly but I drive approx 100 miles a day so my car already has 53,000 miles on it in 2 years. So my DH said rather than start doing all the maintenance on it, he would rather pay the negative equity on the current one and basically hit redo. I'm excited. How is everyone else feeling/doing?


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Sorry you are having family drama. I live pretty far away from my family so I can just get off the phone when they start to drive me nuts. We had a good weekend. Signed papers to buy a new car. I go pick it up and finish the paperwork tonight. It is the same car I have already exactly but I drive approx 100 miles a day so my car already has 53,000 miles on it in 2 years. So my DH said rather than start doing all the maintenance on it, he would rather pay the negative equity on the current one and basically hit redo. I'm excited. How is everyone else feeling/doing?

All of the conversations WERE over the phone! That's the sad part! New car is exciting! That's a lot of driving though! We just got home from our breastfeeding class...I am tired, it was a full day but did get some good info!


----------



## trumpetbeth

SoonToBePreg said:


> I plan to take the 3-hr one Thursday next week. If I fail the 3-hr test, then they will diagnose me with gestational diabetes. Which of course sucks in itself, but it also would mean a lot more restrictions for the rest of my pregnancy. I'm hoping it doesn't come to that. I've been reading a lot on google and it seems lots of women fail the 1-hr test and go on to pass the 3-hr test. I'm hoping that's the same for me.

Soontobe... I failed my 1 hr glucose test with a 143 but passed the 3 hour. 142 is really close!


----------



## PDReggie

MgreenM said:


> All of the conversations WERE over the phone! That's the sad part! New car is exciting! That's a lot of driving though! We just got home from our breastfeeding class...I am tired, it was a full day but did get some good info!

Ouch. My sister (giant hippie) told me yesterday that I'm not allowed to be frustrated or annoyed because it will send those vibes and energy to the baby. My response that I started my day off yesterday by spending an hour trying to explain to a paranoid schizophrenic what her case was about at the jail makes not getting frustrated impossible. What it really taught me is that my sister and I live VERY different lives. 

Love the new car. 

Glad to hear that you got some good info from the breastfeeding class. Our hospital does in room lactation consultants or some such thing. I may still sign up for a class but I'm waiting until the end of this month.


----------



## PDReggie

SO, I have a strange question. Over the weekend I had a bit of a panic attack. Not bad just kind of got a thought in my head and started getting really freaked out. I was thinking about the baby and I realized, maybe for the first time, that really this is going to change my life completely. I mean I will be responsible for this little person for the rest of their lives (hopefully not financially) but I mean this is huge. Not saying I regret it or don't want it, just had this slightly overwhelmed feeling. Now I'm worried that I'm going to be a bad mother because I'm just like holy crap all of a sudden. Am I the only person who has had this freak out?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've had little freakouts like that. I'm sure they'll only get stronger as the pregnancy feels more real. It's a momentous thing, I think it's natural for it to occasionally scare the crap out of you.


----------



## MgreenM

I think those kind of freakouts/panic attacks are perfectly normal. Some worrying is normal and helps us to be better people. You might find it helpful to pinpoint if there is a particular aspect of parenting you are concerned about and then maybe read up on it, take a class, or talk to other people who have children about it. That way, you are informed and prepared.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I agree that sometimes it gets very overwhelming. For me, it's especially every time I hit a milestone like when I got to 24 & 28 weeks, or like when I saw her at the 26 wk ultrasound, it was a huge mix of emotions and realization that it is happening whether I'm ready or not... So perfectly normal!!

There's a lot to prepare for and it can hit all at once. I recently started checking out day care centers and some of them are booked until May 2015. That's what's stressing me out now. But it's helpful to remind myself that lots of women have done it before me (e.g. my mom & sis) and I can always ask them for advice. Plus the support of your DH is a huge help and blessing too. At least you're not going through all the new stuff alone.


----------



## MgreenM

I had a mini-freakout at work today...At the end of the day, my boss came and told me that one of my co-workers just got diagnosed with Shingles and while she was told she wasn't contagious, I should still call my doctor. I had chicken pox when I was little. Now, the rational part of my brain knows: I didn't touch her and there were no open sores, so I should be fine. The pregnant irrational part of my brain won and I was all freaked out...so I called my OB office and left a message. They said not to worry and that I am fine. The doctor that called me back was really sweet and nurturing. I don't normally get worked up like that...but I haven't been sick this whole time...I would like to keep it that way! I feel better now after talking to the doctor, but still...a little scary.


----------



## lsd2721

Wow, MgreenM that would scare the crap out oh me!! I'm glad everything is ok though!

I had my doctor visit and had an early sonogram so I got to hear and see my little buba!!  Makes me feel so good!!


----------



## ladders

Ah that's brilliant news isd such a relief when you get to see them. 
I had a little play with the ultrasound machine at work last night and saw pickle wiggling away and heartbeat it was so so amazing and he's such a wiggle bum!


----------



## lsd2721

How's your bump coming along ladders?


----------



## PDReggie

Wow M that sucks. Glad everything seems to be ok. I know how terrifying it is to wonder if something outside your control could make you sick or hurt the baby. 

lsd glad that you got to see the little one. and hear the heart beat. It's always reassuring. Bet it makes you feel much better.

ladders Glad you had a chance to see the little one. Just wait until you can feel him move all the time. My little girl was quite the bouncy little thing too and she still is. It's getting slightly more uncomfortable for her to move as much though.


----------



## ladders

Isd bump is coming along very nicely and quite big for a first or maybe that's just me thinking it is because usually my stomach is the only skinny bit of me. Had to buy some maternity trousers and jeans and man are they comfy! also very excited that I have gone from a b cup to a c cup, first time iv had Boobs! No bras fit anymore but it's a price I'm happy to pay lol.

Pd oh man I just can't wait to feel baby move I'm so excited for that!!


----------



## PDReggie

ladders, I laughed outright at the boobs thing. Mine haven't gone up much but they seem to be getting bigger now. Not sure if that is odd or not. It could just be that I'm fat. And yes, I know it's baby but I have gained more weight than I should have so partly it's fat. But, I'm not overly worried about it. 

So when is everyone's next scan? My next ultrasound is Friday, then Saturday. We scheduled the next medical ultrasound for Friday to see where the placenta is at and I had already scheduled a private 3d ultrasound for Saturday because my mom will be in town for my baby shower. I live across the country from my parents so my mom is super excited to be a part of the scan. 

My co-worker had her baby via c-section this morning. It was planned as she has a long history of surgeries. She sent the text with pictures. He is so cute but just makes me all the more ready for the little girl to get here. Today is 60 days until due date. :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

My nuchal tube scan is a week from tomorrow. So excited to see the little duckling again :D


----------



## MgreenM

I have a growth scan tomorrow.


----------



## PDReggie

So many scans coming up. This is all very fun. I love the scans. I think it's hard to wait for the in between. Especially in the beginning. Then even after you are past the terrified stage then it's still hard to wait until you feel them kicking and moving. At least for me it was. But even now I still love the scans and getting to see her. It's just a little bit comforting to me. I can't imagine what it was like before scans and modern medicine. Just ok, hang out for 9 (10) months and we will see what happens.


----------



## ladders

I have my gender scan booked for Monday, am super excited and a tiny bit scared and have no idea why lol


----------



## PDReggie

YEAH ladders. I'm excited to find out what you are having! Girls do seem to be the majority but maybe you will start to help even out the numbers. :happydance: I'm always a little scared before a scan. I don't know why, I just am.


----------



## MrsKChicago

You're getting it nice and early, too! I hope I don't have to wait til 20 weeks. Have you done any of the silly tests to see?


----------



## ladders

It's early because I'm paying for a private scan because I just couldn't wait lol!
Iv tried the Chinese gender chart and the ring thing and both say girl. Posted my scan pic but no one could see a nub so that was unfruitful. 
What other ones are there?
Would quite like to join you Pd on team pink I have to admit but I definitely won't be disappointed with blue just so happy either way


----------



## MrsKChicago

There are a whole bunch of them. https://community.babycenter.com/post/a28444349/51_gender_prediction_wives_tales

I went through that list right at the start and leaned heavily girl (Chinese gender chart says girl, too), but I haven't tried in awhile and of course it's too early for stuff like checking how I'm carrying. I'd love a girl for superficial and more serious reasons, but I think I'd be pretty darn excited for a boy, too. If nothing else, he'll be close in age to his cousin and hopefully they'll grow up to be close friends.


----------



## PDReggie

Chinese gender on mine said boy and the others kind flipped. I will say the heart rate thing was accurate on mine. I was actually kind of hoping for a boy. But I'm obviously thrilled with a girl. I think I mostly worry about the teenage years. I fear my daughter being like me. I wasn't bad but I was pretty wild. I liked racing cars and partying more than I should have. However, I have quite a few years before I have to worry about that. And I can dress her up for a while. But I can't wait to know what the latest baby is going to be!!!! At least latest that is close enough to find out. :happydance:


----------



## MgreenM

all is good with baby. Interesting fact, apparently as you get farther in pregnancy, ultrasound estimates of weight become less accurate. Baby girl is measuring at 5.8lbs +/- 1lb. That's a pretty big variation!

I have been having right upper quadrant pain that they think may be my gallbladder so I have an ultrasound for that tomorrow morning. Not much they can do other than try to manage it through diet right now. I just need more sleep. I slept decently last night at least but I have a couple of nights to catch up from.


----------



## trumpetbeth

So I had to have another growth scan yesterday... I have too much amniotic fluid. I don't exactly know what that is going to mean. I also have a short cervix. I have an appointment tomorrow so I will have more information. I just hope it won't cause preterm labor.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope it's nothing serious, Beth.


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck Beth


----------



## MgreenM

definitely have gallstones...have to make an appointment with a surgeon now....


----------



## PDReggie

Sorry about the gallstones M. Good luck and let us know what the surgeon says. Ultrasound went great today. Baby turned head down and the placenta has moved!!!!!!!! :happydance: Everything else looked good and measured almost directly on target.


----------



## MrsKChicago

PDReggie said:


> Sorry about the gallstones M. Good luck and let us know what the surgeon says. Ultrasound went great today. Baby turned head down and the placenta has moved!!!!!!!! :happydance: Everything else looked good and measured almost directly on target.

Excellent!!!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

trumpetbeth said:


> So I had to have another growth scan yesterday... I have too much amniotic fluid. I don't exactly know what that is going to mean. I also have a short cervix. I have an appointment tomorrow so I will have more information. I just hope it won't cause preterm labor.

Hey, sorry to hear this. What did they tell you about the amniotic fluid?



MgreenM said:


> definitely have gallstones...have to make an appointment with a surgeon now....

That sucks, hope everything goes well.



PDReggie said:


> Sorry about the gallstones M. Good luck and let us know what the surgeon says. Ultrasound went great today. Baby turned head down and the placenta has moved!!!!!!!! :happydance: Everything else looked good and measured almost directly on target.

That's great PD. That's awesome. This means you might not need a C-section correct? Plus you can finally have some sexy time with your DH :)


----------



## PDReggie

Yep we are back to vaginal birth as long as nothing crazy happens. Dude my DH was lucky to make it back to the house before I jumped him. :blush:


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Yep we are back to vaginal birth as long as nothing crazy happens. Dude my DH was lucky to make it back to the house before I jumped him. :blush:

great news!

I go to the surgeon on September 5th. I figure, if they aren't going to do anything until after the baby, I don't need to rush to do the consult! The diet changes have helped the symptoms a good amount. so that is good.


----------



## lsd2721

Hey guys! I have been on vacation for the past week at the beaches in Florida! We had so much fun! :)

Ladders, so exciting to find out the sex of the baby! :) I hope everything is in place for you!! Can't wait to know! I have another 10 weeks before I find out but my sister has already planned a gender reveal party for me! She is planning on doing all the old wives tales to see what it all says and tick off boxes boy and girl and then let the pink or blue balloons out! So I'll be able to let y'all know how the tales work out! :) hehe

Oooh gallstones! Yuck! Sorry Mgreen! Hopefully it all works out!

Beth, did you find out what all that meant for you?!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds so fun, LSD! We're having an unrelated party in October, if the timing is right I may just slip a gender announcement in there :)

Hope everyone is doing well. I just got home from an overnight at a friend's house. I may not be doing that again, I was so sore after sleeping in a strange bed.


----------



## ladders

Well we had our scan and we are happily joining the majority on team pink!!! 
She was wiggling and jiggling and all looked good and well so we are extremely chuffed!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Another girl!!! How exciting! This is definitely a very pink group. I'm starting to wonder if there might be something to that Chinese gender chart. The early 30s skewed pretty pink when I looked at it.


----------



## lsd2721

Yay ladders! :) A girl! :) Now you can go buy TONS of girly baby clothes and things!

I have a feeling I will break that pattern of Team pink. Everyone is telling me they think boy! :) Plus we did that old wives tale with the gold ring and a string and it went around in a circle which indicates boy. However, Chinese gender says girl. 50/50 chance right?


----------



## MgreenM

ladders said:


> Well we had our and we are happily joining the majority on team pink!!!
> She was wiggling and jiggling and all looked so we are extremely chuffed!

exciting!


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats!!! We really are a pink group. But it's fun. Happy to hear everything went well!


----------



## trumpetbeth

Everything is ok with baby and with me! I do have excess amniotic fluid but my doctor said she is not that worried :)


----------



## PDReggie

That is VERY good news. Glad everything went well.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great, Beth!

My NT scan was good! Baby is measuring a couple days ahead. She was swimming all over the place, it was very cool.


----------



## lsd2721

I'm glad everything looks good beth! :)


----------



## MgreenM

lots of good news this week! So glad to hear it!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

ladders said:


> Well we had our scan and we are happily joining the majority on team pink!!!
> She was wiggling and jiggling and all looked good and well so we are extremely chuffed!

Congratulations ladders!



trumpetbeth said:


> Everything is ok with baby and with me! I do have excess amniotic fluid but my doctor said she is not that worried :)

That's great, glad to hear it.


----------



## MgreenM

Just found out today that I am getting a raise at work! I have only been there for 6 months! So excited! I totally didn't expect it! 

How are you ladies doing? Any good plans for the long weekend?


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great, MGreenM! Congratulations!

My brother and a friend just opened up a butcher shop, so I'm going to help them out on the registers for the big holiday weekend so they can focus on the meat. Hopefully they'll be nice and busy! DH will be helping out some after work Saturday and on Sunday, too. Not sure if they'll need us for a couple hours on Monday, but our plans are just to grill at home anyway, so it's no problem either way.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, I got antsy and booked a private gender scan. We'll find out Sunday afternoon if baby cooperates! I don't think I'd make it to mid-October without seeing the baby anyway. I'm usually great for a couple weeks after an ultrasound, then I start to get nervous again. Hopefully I'll start feeling movements in the next month or so and I can worry less.

How's everyone else doing? Some of you are getting so close!


----------



## lsd2721

I went for my second Drs visit today. No sonogram. :( But that is okay, we got to hear the baby's heartbeat and that was enough for me! Dr said it was a strong heartbeat too so, I'm happy with that. Next sonogram is when we find out the gender which he said will be early November. UGH! I can't wait that long! haha But I can I guess. I don't want to pay extra for the early scans. I want to save that money up since we're planning on getting a new car and have tons of new baby things to buy! ;-)

Also, one more week and I'm out of the 1rst trimester! WAHOO!!! :) I wonder when Owl will join us! ;-)

Some of you really don't have long to go at all! I agree with MrsK, how is everyone?!


----------



## MgreenM

Well, I am at 37w3d. This week has been hell already. Monday I had really low bloodpressure and was symptomatic so went to the ER while at work (good thing I work at a hospital). Spent 6 hrs in the ER and labor and delivery and everything was fine. Had a challenging day at work yesterday and left work late. Then, on my way to my regular OB appointment, I got into a minor car accident so my doctor sent me to labor and delivery for prolonged monitoring...baby is fine but I was apparently having contractions strong enough to warrant a cervical exam (sorry if it is TMI). Between being stressed from the events of the day and the trauma of the doctor's hand, it was quite painful! As of last night, I am not dilated at all. So they sent me home and said activity as tolerated. I stayed home from work today and slept most of the morning. Been noticing some different pains including at my cervix today (well, that's what it seems like anyways). I go for another NST on Friday. I am just kinda done...need to move on to the next phase and next type of stress....oh, and my computer and my phone have been acting up this afternoon!

I hope everyone else is having a MUCH better week than I am.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my god! What a week! Take it easy!


----------



## lsd2721

Wow, how crazy Mgreen! Get some rest and try to relax before little one gets here! Hope your weekend is MUCH better!


----------



## MgreenM

just noticed more damage to my car than I thought there was...I have just had it! So ready to move on! On top of that, with my computer problems, I lost the email address to submit pictures to insurance! ugh!


----------



## PDReggie

M sorry to hear about your week. Mine has been fine. Just busy. We ordered all the left over stuff from the registry and we get stuff daily at this point. It's a nice surprise everyday but it's all piling up and stressing me out. We are going out looking at daycares this week. Then have the birth classes this weekend. But I'm feeling good. Started back at yoga which has been amazing for my stress and my physical health.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Mgreen, hope things get better for you. 

I've been doing ok, just have some serious pelvic pain after jogging yesterday. It's time to retire that and just walk. What cardio exercises are you guys doing? I'm thinking of giving the elliptical a try even though I don't really enjoy it 

Otherwise, our baby shower is coming up soon and I'd love to just start shopping and buying stuff now but my DH keeps telling me to wait and see what we'll need. I've also started taking birth classes at my birth center for the next three weeks, and listening to labor and delivery stories on youtube. Plus my sister gave birth to her gorgeous daughter so it's been awesome visiting her and seeing the baby and knowing that will be me in a few weeks. Overwhelming but very exciting...


----------



## curiousowl

Hi guys! I'm here. Cautious, but here. I have my first ultrasound a week from today. I know there's a good chance we won't see a heartbeat but at least we can see something before our families visit the week after and we tell them.

Other than that I am currently a zombie and wondering how it is possible to both be super nauseous and desperately hungry, but only for Taco Bell.

M, I'm so sorry to hear about your shit week! That sucks. Take care of yourself. You and the baby are way more important than a car or anything else.

Can't wait to hear what you're having MrsK!

I can't believe there are going to be babies soon. It's amazing :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

So glad to see you here, Owl! Get that Taco Bell! All the symptoms sound really good (even though they suck).

SoonToBePreg, does your sister live close? How wonderful that the cousins will grow up together!


----------



## lsd2721

Yay Owl! :) Your symptoms sound very good! 5-8 weeks for me was massive fatigue and food aversions. I was always hungry and the only way I could eat was if I had fried chicken from popeyes and potatoes in any form, mashed, French fries, and baked potatoes. :) So go get that Taco Bell! So glad to see you here! :)

I have been going on a walk every day for about 3 miles! :) That is my exercise. I have actually decided to join a pool as well and start learning how to properly swim. I have always wanted to do it and just now getting the chance to do it! :) The gym I'm going to has free childcare for while I'm there, so that will help out once the little one comes! :)


----------



## curiousowl

omg, yes, the potatoes. I had a semi-orgasmic experience with McDonald's hashbrowns, which I don't think I've eaten in more than 15 years. I just kept telling DH, "This is sooooo good!!" And my normal sweet tooth is gone. Sugar sounds gross.

Good for you for getting exercise! I've always been such a gym person but right now I'm so damn tired. I can barely keep my eyes open at work, let alone exercise afterwards. That's okay, right you guys? Am I destined to gain way too much weight and have a terrible pregnancy just because I'm slacking right now?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mmmm, potatoes...

It's normal to be exhausted and starving during the first trimester. You'll feel better and have better control of your appetite in the second trimester, and then you'll be fine. I've gained a two or three pounds recently after staying steady since the first two weeks, and my current Facebook status is "Pregnancy has turned me into a hobbit. I now require, at a minimum, Breakfast, Elevenses, Luncheon, Afternoon Tea, Supper, Dessert, and as of last night, 3am Emergency Snack. I would add Second Breakfast, but I'd have to get out of bed earlier...", just to give you an idea of my constant hunger ;) 

From what I've observed, unless your diet is really extreme, the pregnant body gains what it wants to gain and there's not much you can do about it.


----------



## lsd2721

It's inevitable that we will be gaining weight! ;-) I didn't start my exercise routine until I started getting more energy in me (which was around 8 weeks). From weeks 4-8 I gained about 5 lbs since I wasn't eating as healthy but only gained 1 lb from 8-12. So you can always make up for it later on so don't feel too bad. During those first few weeks it's more important to eat food that doesn't make you feel like vomiting!! I mean don't get me wrong, I'm still eating a lot but now I'm feeling much better and able to make those healthier choices.

I haven't been craving many sweets either! I've been wanting lemonade, lemon pies, and more sour tastes. Which is so weird for me because I have always had the sweetest tooth! They say that means you're expecting a boy. Maybe we're both having boys!! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I usually have a salty tooth, but I've had a strong sweet tooth this pregnancy. It hasn't stopped me from impulse buying cheese popcorn, but I'm much more likely to go for the donuts. And now I need a donut...


----------



## lsd2721

Hey, I'd never say no to a donut! hehe


----------



## curiousowl

Okay, thanks guys. That makes me feel a bit better! The pregnancy books I'm reading are going on and on about exercise and I get it and normally I love to work out but right now sleep wins every time.


----------



## MgreenM

I was CONSTANTLY tired during first trimester! Sleep while you can! But also, make sure you go out with friends. One of my challenges was that I was so tired, I couldn't be social and that made my depression and anxiety worse. I have had a lot of dairy during pregnancy, more than I would normally. But I never really had any cravings. As for exercise, walking the dog is my exercise and I just do what I can tolerate at the time of each walk. When I can do more, I do more. I just listen to my body and I think we all need to do that no matter what type of exercise we do.

I went to work today and overall, it was a pretty good day. My coworkers were really sweet and concerned. It's so nice to work where people genuinely care! They have decreased my caseload slightly so that I am not as stressed, but I still try to get to that last patient if I can. Actually, I feel much better having gone into work today. I know it is the healthiest thing for me. The last couple of days, my emotions have been running high again and I have been crying over nothing and everything. I know part of it is the stress from the beginning of the week. While I haven't been anxious about labor and the baby coming, maybe I am starting to become a little anxious and this is how it is coming out. The dog woke me up at 5 am and wouldn't leave me alone...I ended up waking my husband because I was so worked up and so upset. He was so sweet and just listened and snuggled with me until it was time to get ready for work.The dog has been more clingy the last two days and I am not sure why...so that also makes me anxious that she senses something I am not noticing.

I have been very interested in timing of hormone surges related to when I have had the hardest time with depression/anxiety during pregnancy and I was looking up some stuff this morning. I found an article that talks about stress hormones and pregnancy. It is interesting. Inconclusive in some ways, but shedding some light in others. Here is the link: https://www.parentingscience.com/Stress-hormones-during-pregnancy.html

I know I will get through this, but I am at a point where I am ready for the next phase.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Your dog may be sensing your stress. Mine snuggle more when I'm in a crappy mood. Or maybe a hormonal change leading up to labor?


----------



## MgreenM

MrsKChicago said:


> Your dog may be sensing your stress. Mine snuggle more when I'm in a crappy mood. Or maybe a hormonal change leading up to labor?

yeah, i have no clue which one it is. I am sure it is one of those though! We had a thing tonight were we learned infant CPR and DH had a great idea to post the steps of infant CPR in the room. We are totally going to do that. That way, anyone who is caring for the baby will know what to do.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's a great idea! I think we need to do that, too.


----------



## PDReggie

I will say I hated anything sweet during the first trimester. I couldn't eat anything sweet until about 24 weeks. Now I LOVE sweets. Thus far I have gained about 34 pounds according to Dr. and about 40 pounds according to my scale. But the Dr. seemed unconcerned about either. She said as long as my glucose and blood pressure are fine, that the guidelines for weight gain are just that, guidelines. Just eat healthy and try and move around as best I can. Granted my first like 17 weeks I ate whatever I could keep down, screw healthy. I think I ate crackers, chips and sprite or coke pretty straight those first few months. 

That's a really good idea for the infant CPR. We are doing the weekend birth classes this weekend. I'm a little scared. Mostly, because I fear birth and feel it would be better if I just went into this blind. No need to let me know what is going to happen! :blush: 

So went to Dr. this morning. Everything is good so far. Nothing crazy. Baby is head down, they did the Step B test and nurse said all measurements were good. She also said that at 35 weeks that basically anything that happens from this point forward they consider acceptable. Braxton hicks to actual labor. Which is both terrifying and comforting all at once. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Mrs K, my sister is 2 hrs away. Not too close :( but we are both pumped that our kids will be close in age.

I have had a crazy sweet tooth this pregnancy. I wasn't a dessert person before, so that was a big change. Im having a girl so I guess that old wives tale was true for me.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

PD are you doing weekly dr. visits yet?


----------



## PDReggie

Soon, not yet. I had one today and then I will have one in two weeks. The weekly ones start at my next appointment. This appointment and the next are supposed to be the 34 and 36 week appointments but I had to schedule them on Friday which is the day my 'week" changes so it throws the count a little off. So, we have an appointment to go "interview" a Pediatrician Tuesday night. I'm really not sure what the hell one asks a pediatrician. I mean, the hospital I am associated with is pretty darn good so I'm not overly worried about him being bad, I don't want him to be an ass but I really haven't had any problems with any of the Cleveland Clinic Doctors not being nice. Any ideas? We are having the same kind of problem with day cares. I mean I want them to be licensed and clean and have closed circuit security (defense attorney issues there) but other than that, what is really important?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hmm... I'm not looking forward to interviewing pediatricians. I don't even know how to find a doctor for me! 

The things I'd ask about are vaccines (I feel very strongly about vaccinating, and I don't want a pediatrician who doesn't agree - I especially don't want to bring my too young to be vaccinated baby into a waiting room full of un-vaccinated kids), and antibiotics. My mom was very firm that we only got antibiotics when we actually needed them. None of this placebo, please do something for my baby stuff. I think she has the right idea, there are all sorts of downsides to overuse and unnecessary use of antibiotics, and I don't want a doctor who hands them out every time baby has a sniffle. 

Also, general bedside manner - does he seem like he'll be good with kids? And is he understanding about stupid questions from first time moms? Do you have a similar philosophy about when to bring baby in? Is there a nurseline or something you can call if you have concerns? Are the office hours good? Would you be able to get a last minute appointment if the baby is sick? Also, as your kid gets older, gender could be an issue - She may not want a male doctor examining her.

As for daycare, we're not doing it, so I only know what other friends have discussed. Some things I've heard about are baby to staff ratio, extras like foreign language lessons (obviously with older kids), their sign in/sign out policies (and do they really follow them?), and what would make them kick a kid out? What's the policy if your kid is a biter? Or someone else's kid is biting your kid? Potty training? Is there an age cutoff where you'll get booted if the kid isn't out of diapers? Late pickup charges? Sick kid policies? And also, do you like the staff? Do they seem nice? Like they actually like babies?


----------



## PDReggie

Thanks MrsK, those are very good suggestions. I may print them out. I fully agree with the vaccinations and antibiotics. Most of the daycares here have all of that information as part of licensing in Ohio. It's just hard. We found one we like so we are going to look at a few more but at least unless we find something crazy at the others we will have one we liked. It's been interesting to see them react when I verify that none of their video feeds are over wi-fi. Apparently, most parents would like to see their children during the day with no concern about hacking.


----------



## MgreenM

I googled "what to ask" when interviewing a pediatrician/daycare and used that as some loose guidelines. I think the bottom line is your gut feeling. We interviewed 2 pediatricians. The first, I thought "Ok, they are nice, I would be comfortable here." but wasn't super excited. The second, I was really excited and felt comfortable, felt like she cared about us as a family so that is who we went with. Also, I looked at hours and availability of lactation consultants. 

Went to my normally scheduled NST today and everything was good. My blood pressure was low again and they told me to add more salt to my diet...crazy! I don't particularly like a lot of salt...other than that, the week ended without any big events (thankfully!).


----------



## curiousowl

So I took my last pregnancy tests this morning. I couldn't resist! My cheapie line was as dark as the control. A week ago it was still pretty faint. Time to stop and give all my leftovers to my friend who's TTC soon.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're having a boy! I was really surprised, but I'm excited. We went around to a few baby stores after the ultrasound and DH seems to be getting excited about decorating the nursery now.


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats MrsK! Boys love their mamas so much :D


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## MgreenM

congrats!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks!


----------



## PDReggie

M, you are getting so close to due date! How are you feeling? Anything going on? 

We went to the birth class this weekend. It was nice to tour the hospital and get some information but I wish we had done it earlier because it was hard to sit for that long. I have reached the point where sitting too long hurts my butt. Boo.


----------



## lsd2721

Yay mrsK! A boy is fantastic! Everyone seems to think the baby I'm cooking is a boy. All except 3. But I've had 2 dreams where the baby was a girl! Just have to wait til early november. So oooo far away. Lol. 

Owl, I'm so glad the test looks good for you. When I was at that stage I wanted to test everyday just to make sure it was really happening. I thought I'd calm down once we heard the heartbeat at 8 weeks but I still worry a bit about it!! Not sure what my point is here. Haha. But I'm glad you're putting the tests down!


----------



## MrsKChicago

lsd2721 said:


> I thought I'd calm down once we heard the heartbeat at 8 weeks but I still worry a bit about it!! Not sure what my point is here. Haha. But I'm glad you're putting the tests down!

November is so faaaaaar!!!!! 

I thought I'd calm down after my 10 week ultrasound, but it was only temporary. As was the calm down after the 13 week. I'm going to make the most of the calm phase after yesterday's, because I don't get another one til about 20 weeks, and I'm going to try to schedule it for closer to our week 21 vacation so the trip falls in the calm phase. I can't wait til I can feel him (him!) moving, I think that's what it's gonna take to really calm me down!


----------



## MgreenM

Overall, feeling achy off and on...I wake up very frequently at night to pee. I feel tightening in my uterus but nothing that I would call a true contraction (not that I know what to look for!). I think I lost a bit of my mucous plug today while at work. I spent a little time trying to figure out if I needed to call...but since there was no bleeding, no contractions, I felt pretty normal, am past 36 weeks and have an appointment tomorrow I decided it probably wasn't necessary. 

I am ready...just tired of not sleeping well and it being because I have to pee. DH says he isn't ready. I think he just wants my mom to be here. I think it is reassuring to him.


----------



## ladders

Mrsk congrats on your blue bump that's so exciting! It's so nice to know early so you can start saying he or she instead of it etc and there are some super super cute little boys clothes around


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck M, 
I can't wait for us to have our first arrival!!!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Congratulations MrsK...team blue, yay!!

Mgreen, you're so close to the end. Hang in there.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I really can't believe we're so close to our first baby!!!

Ladders, I bought a few cute things right away. I'm trying not to go too nuts because a boy means lots of hand me downs, and I'm sure we'll get clothes at the shower, but there are some things I can't resist. I think I have about 10 onesies and shirts in the 0-6 month range, between a previous yard sale and recent purchases. And the sweetest little teddy bear booties. Every mom I know says booties and socks and shoes just fall off, but it'll be cold when he's born, and they'll make a nice keepsake. I'm starting to get very excited about a boy!


----------



## MgreenM

1cm dilated and 70% effaced! and group B strep was negative!


----------



## MrsKChicago

MgreenM said:


> 1cm dilated and 70% effaced! and group B strep was negative!

She'll be here before you know it! Are you guys all ready?


----------



## MgreenM

I am ready. DH says he wants her to come on her due date...tonight when I told him what the doctor said, he responded with "so does that put her on track for coming on the 28th?". I had to explain to him that there is still no way to really predict how fast/slow things will happen. He responded with, but yeah, now we have data, we should be able to predict as we get more data...sigh...the brain of a mathematician! The human body just doesn't work that way!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Poor DH... He's in for a few shocks with parenting, isn't he?


----------



## PDReggie

M, that is exciting and kind of terrifying. It's like that comment in the movie Armageddon where the guy says I'm 90% excited and 10% scared or maybe it's the other way around. Keeping you in my thoughts for a safe delivery regardless of when she makes her appearance.


----------



## MgreenM

I think he will be fine...he is just nervous...he takes a bit to warm up to things...


----------



## curiousowl

Yay M! That's exciting news. I can't wait for her to get here!


----------



## lsd2721

Mgreen, so close! :) I bet you're excited and ready to get this whole process over! :) YAY!


----------



## PDReggie

M, I forgot to ask, how long did it take to get results on the Group B test? 

Also, we interviewed a pediatrician last night and decided we really like him. Went through all the basic questions you are supposed to ask. Especially about the HPV vaccine since we are having a girl and as I explained to my husband, I understand that it doesn't prevent cancer. I care that it helps to protect against an STD. I thought he was going to have heart failure. I was like I understand you already have this daddy's little princess complex, but I'm a realist. Teenage girls make bad life choices. It happens. Then my husband asked him why he wanted to be a pediatrician and his response was that he doesn't really like adults. They don't go to the doctor when they should and then don't listen to the advice given. As a criminal attorney he and I bonded over that comment. Then he made a very sarcastic statement about growing up Filipino in the area we live in which is VERY Ukrainian and Polish. At that point we were like you're hired. So yes, at the end of the day we picked a pediatrician based on his level of sarcasm.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! Sounds like you really hit it off. I certainly wouldn't mind a little sarcasm in my pediatrician, and I'm sure he knows how to turn it off for the kids.


----------



## MgreenM

I got the group B strep results after 2 weeks, but likely I would have gotten the results last week if things hadn't been so crazy.


----------



## curiousowl

Holy crap, there's a baby in there!!

I thought this was going to be my first Ob appointment but it ended up just being a sonogram and a quick sit-down with my doc. I'll have a real appointment in 2 weeks at 8 weeks with blood work and everything.

Basically, it fabulous! Well, mostly. There was a little blob in the right spot, measuring right on track at 6w. There was even a heartbeat! 103. The ultrasound tech said that was perfect and then the doctor said "it's maybe a little on the slow side but I don't want you to worry." Oh thanks, I'll totally not worry now. But I checked with Dr. Google and I really think it's fine. I can't wait to see this parasite again at 8 weeks.

As for other stuff, when they first measured my BP it was super, super high and they freaked out but I kept telling them it was because I'd just had the sonogram and my heart was racing. Sure enough it was back to normal later. Also the doctor offered me meds for my all day nausea. I turned it down though because it's only been a couple days, I can still eat, and I've had no vomiting. It it gets worse I'll have her call it in but for now I'm trying to tough it out.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0873.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsKChicago

Looks great! My bp was high at my first appointment, too. I was a giant ball of nerves. Thankfully it was back to normal next time.


----------



## lsd2721

Yay owl! :) :) So very excited. Having a sonogram and knowing there was a heartbeat helped me feel much better and feel that there was definitely a baby growing in there! Once there is a heartbeat the risk of miscarriage goes way way way down! I know how relieved you must feel right now!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## lsd2721

Also, it's amazing how much the baby grows from six to eight weeks. When we had my sonogram, it looked like a lil peanut!


----------



## MgreenM

woohoo! so exciting Owl!


----------



## ladders

Ahh it's all getting exciting on this thread, m I can't believe your baby is going to be here soon how exciting! once you've had yours we are all going to be popping them out! :haha:
Owl brilliant news on the scan I bet you feel so much better now!
I have my 20 week scan on Monday so get to check out all is looking and measuring ok so keeping fingers crossed pickle is all healthy


----------



## MgreenM

It is getting exciting. I will tell you though, it is getting harder to be at work full time. I am sleeping less, having more general body aches, and I am starting to get a little nervous about the possibility of having a contraction while transferring a patient. Luckily, they are mostly giving me patients who need very little physical assist. I actually decided that next Friday will be my last day at work even if I haven't gone into labor yet. I just don't know that I can do more than that. Plus, my parents come in a week from tomorrow. 

How are you ladies all feeling? I hope you have an enjoyable weekend planned!


----------



## PDReggie

Owl that is fantastic!!! If it makes you feel better we had an ultrasound at 9 weeks and I was like hey look at the little peanut. Then at the 20 week one, I actually said out loud, "Holy crap! That's a baby!" They looked at me a little weird but it went from bean shaped to actual baby and it took me by surprise a little. 

M, glad you are feeling good. And I can understand why you want to stop working. I am luckily in a job where I can stand or sit pretty much as I choose. Even in court, my Judge would let me sit down if I wanted to. But I am starting to have a bit of a hard time with just general stuff. I am trying to keep going to yoga since I know it will help with all the aches and pains and with labor but it gets harder every week. Especially, because the little one seems to think that she is doing yoga when I do. It gets awkward. So, I have forgotten, pregnancy brain I guess, or blonde, take your pick. Do you guys have a name and are you sharing or surprising when she gets here?

ladders, good luck with the next appointment. I enjoyed the 20 week appointment because it was when she really started to take the baby shape and it all kind of felt more real.

Hope everyone is feeling good.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks guys! It was a pretty amazing feeling. I almost started crying. It's been a long road to get here.

Good luck next week ladders!

M, I think that's a good decision. I can't imagine you're going to want to work past that!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Owl, I'm almost more excited about your baby than mine, since you've worked so much harder for this ;)

M, I hope you get through the last week of work ok! 

I'm doing good over here. About to eat some lunch and then go baby shopping with SIL - we have a mutual friend whose second baby is due any day now, and I need to get him a present. I'm sure some things for our little dude will also end up in my bag. Then tomorrow is going to be fun but insane - we're meeting a group at 3am(!!!) to board a big fancy bus for Columbus to go to the zoo, getting a behind the scenes tour, listening to Jack Hanna do some kind of talk, then taking the bus home. I sure hope I can sleep on the bus. Columbus as a day trip is insane. When this group has done trips that far away in the past, we did it over a couple days, but we also had to drive ourselves, so the bus will be nice.


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, thanks MrsK, that's so sweet of you to say!

Have fun tomorrow! That sounds like a really fun trip. My brother lives in Columbus and says the zoo is great. I have to get out to visit him at some point before this baby comes.


----------



## MgreenM

We do have a name, but we are not sharing it yet. The zoo sounds fun! Tonight I need to clear off surfaces because the cleaning lady is coming. 

Reggie, how are you doing? You are getting close too!


----------



## PDReggie

M, we are the same. I am totally ok with telling people but my dh doesn't want to. So we aren't telling. I'm doing ok. Today was a pretty rough day. My lunch didn't agree with me so my stomach has been rumbly. Other than that I'm good. I really need to finish up getting ready but I seem to have a strange mental block. This weekend is dedicated to putting in car seat and getting it checked. Can't wait to meet the group's first baby!


----------



## JCM

Guess who gets to come over here now!!!!! Wooooohooooo! I totally tested my trigger out and peed on two sticks this morning! Is this real life!? I can't stop crying!


----------



## JCM

So, I will spend my day catching up with everyone over here... I'm so so so excited! Thanks so much for all of your thoughts during this crazy ivf! I'm so glad I found this group!


----------



## PDReggie

JCM so glad you are coming over!!! I saw your post on the TTC side. Here is some totally unsolicited advice. Milk of Mag to get constipation moving and Colace and tons of water to keep it moving after. Especially if you end up with morning sickness too. The constipation only makes it worse. 

BUT mostly I'm just excited you are over here!!!


----------



## JCM

Thanks so much! I'm seriously going to the store today for that stuff. After my egg retrieval it was diarrhea, now, I'm backed up! Lol whatever, I'm getting a BABY!!! So far I feel good minus constipation and pressure in my lower back. I'm just really excited. It feels good to know I'm in that 50% of ivf!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

JCM said:


> Guess who gets to come over here now!!!!! Wooooohooooo! I totally tested my trigger out and peed on two sticks this morning! Is this real life!? I can't stop crying!

Congratulations JCM.


----------



## MrsKChicago

So exciting, JCM. When do you go back in and find out how many are in there?

MGreenM, hope you're feeling ok! I know a lot of women get fed up in the final stretch.


----------



## curiousowl

Hugs JCM! So glad to see you here. So glad to not be the newest member also :D Get ready, this is only the beginning. I feel like death most days right now. Completely worth it of course. But still.


----------



## lsd2721

Yes, JCM, get ready for all sorts of things your body will be doing!! But yes, be ready to take lots Colace! So excited to see you here! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Are there any special Colace rules? I bought a bag of prunes and it seems to be helping, when I remember to eat them, but I'm sure I'll reach a point where I need something a little more serious, or I just get tired of prunes every day  I forgot my prunes for a couple days, then got back into my routine and added in spicy food, and my bump is about half the size it was a couple days ago ;)


----------



## MgreenM

yay JCM! so exciting!

I actually slept REALLY well last night and have felt good all day. I am tired, but I am tired because I have been working all day. I am definitely ready...been feeling a couple of contractions tonight but nothing major and certainly no pattern/consistency.


----------



## PDReggie

M I'm so excited for you!!!! Come on baby! Also glad you had a good day. 

My doctor basically said 1-2 colace a day. If it gets too loose then stop taking it. Basically, she said this won't make you go, if just helps keep everything moving through your system. I took it at the beginning then stopped for a few months and have had to start again last week.


----------



## JCM

I have a super sore throat all day and guess what? I pooped! Never thought I'd be so thrilled about that! Thanks everyone! Excited to be here! My beta moved to Wednesday and then another on Friday and thennnn I should be able to see at 6 weeks if there are two sacs with heartbeats or one! Please please not three! 

I'm so glad I got to jump over before the first baby arrives! You two are so close! Hope everything is going well over there, M!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I've never heard of colace before. Then again, my problem this pregnancy has been that I poop once a day (sometimes more). And when it hits that I have to go, I have to do it right there and then...have 1 min or 2 to make it to the bathroom. Not fun...oh the joys of pregnancy.

M, or PD...are you guys gonna start doing old wives tales stuff to bring about labor? Like bouncing on a ball, spicy food, DTD, castor oil, etc? Lots of ladies in the third trimester page seem to wanna have their babies somewhere between 37-39. I personally wouldn't mind making it to 40 and having the extra time to continue getting ready. How about you guys?


----------



## MgreenM

Whenever she comes, she comes! I just got home from my weekly appointment. 2-3cm and a very soft cervix that is very favorable. The doctor was pushing on the baby's head and told me it was the head, but it was painful to me! This week's check was easier than last week's...but still painful. While I was walking the dog just a bit ago, I felt a lot of tightening in my lower uterus. 3 more days of work!I am exhausted and the doctor was running late. DH is bringing home dinner. Probably some sort of fast food, I have no idea what he is going to bring otherwise though.


----------



## PDReggie

M Good luck! That all sounds very promising.

Soon, I have an exercise ball that I sit on but that is actually for comfort not to try and get the baby here. At this point standing too long or sitting too long is really uncomfortable. The ball is helpful because it takes pressure off. Other than that, I'm actually ok with her being closer to due date. My husband is hoping she is 2 days early because that would be the day before my birthday and his birthday was the day before his mom's. My bosses are just keeping fingers crossed that I wait until the 8th of October because that is when the other girl on maternity leave comes back. Just not this week is my goal as DH's grandfather passed away and the rest of this week is calling hours and funeral. Pretty sure going into labor at a funeral would be in bad taste. :shrug: But if I hit 40 weeks and still nothing, then it is on


----------



## lsd2721

So, question for you ladies. Over the weekend I got in a small fender bender. I was sitting in the backseat of a truck. We were following a car in front of us. The car in front was about to go, so the truck started to go, but the car stopped suddenly and the truck, going about 5 no more than 10 miles an hour, didn't realize and hit the car in front. It wasn't a hard hit. I, however, got side tracked when we got in the car and didn't put my seat belt. So, I am just a bit nervous. Everyone seems to think I am okay. No bleeding, I didn't feel different or weird. Everything was normal. I am just a bit of a worry wart. I am just so mad because I ALWAYS put my seat belt on!

The people I have chatted with said don't worry. No need to call the doctor. Even husband says this (who hates when I take Colace to get my constipation moving even though it's been approved by my doctor). What do y'all think?!

BTW, I'm officially in second trimester! I'm lemon today! wahooo! :) :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

PD, I'm sorry about your husband's grandfather. I think my family would love someone going into labor at a funeral - new life and all that - but it would depend on the funeral. I'm guessing you have plenty of time, though.

Welcome to the second trimester, lsd!! I'm sure everything is fine, sounds like a very light impact and baby is well padded. I'd probably call my midwife just for reassurance, but I'm a worrier. And wear your seatbelt! (I'm practicing my mom look over here)


----------



## lsd2721

I KNOW! How horrible of me, right?! I'm usually the one pointing my finger at others for not putting on seatbelt. I think that is what upsets me the most. What kind of mother will I be if I can't put my seatbelt on during the most crucial time!

PD, MgreenM, y'all are soooo close! :) I hope we get to see some pictures!! :) :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, we all make mistakes. I can't judge you too hard when I'm over here eating salami for dinner ;) And I bet you don't forget again! 

DH keeps driving out of the garage while I'm still working on getting settled in and putting my belt on, and I just know we're going to get rammed by some asshole speeding down the alley some day when I'm not belted yet


----------



## SoonToBePreg

PDReggie said:


> M Good luck! That all sounds very promising.
> 
> Soon, I have an exercise ball that I sit on but that is actually for comfort not to try and get the baby here. At this point standing too long or sitting too long is really uncomfortable. The ball is helpful because it takes pressure off. Other than that, I'm actually ok with her being closer to due date. My husband is hoping she is 2 days early because that would be the day before my birthday and his birthday was the day before his mom's. My bosses are just keeping fingers crossed that I wait until the 8th of October because that is when the other girl on maternity leave comes back. Just not this week is my goal as DH's grandfather passed away and the rest of this week is calling hours and funeral. Pretty sure going into labor at a funeral would be in bad taste. :shrug: But if I hit 40 weeks and still nothing, then it is on

Sorry about the funeral, hopefully your DH is doing ok. I agree about the ball, I finally sat on one during my birthing class last week and OMG it was so comfy. I couldn't believe that I hadn't owned one up until that point. My DH will be getting me one soon hopefully.

lsd, probably not a big deal, but I would check with your midwife anyways...at least for your piece of mind if not for anything else.


----------



## PDReggie

Thanks for the thoughts guys. I am sad because he was a pretty cool guy and I really enjoyed him. But he was also 92. I guess at that point one has to be prepared for such things. 

Isd, I would just call and ask my dr. or midwife. I doubt there is any problem but I would also freak out until they told me I was fine. Also, congrats on being a lemon!!! And wear your seatbelt. But I won't chastise you too much as I took mine off the other day while doing 70 on the freeway to take off my sweater because I was sweating like a pig and couldn't breathe. Sometimes, we do bad things. 

Currently, baby seems to think there is not enough room for her head and hand in my hip bones. She feels like she is pushing her head one way and her hands the other trying to stretch an area that does not stretch. :dohh:


----------



## JCM

So sorry to hear about your grandpa in law! I hope everything goes smoothly! 

I'm with everyone else, lsd. If it makes you relax give them a call and see if they are concerned enough to have you do anything special. 

My beta is 84! I'm 9 days post my 5 day transfer. Which is like 14dpo in "real life". Haha I'm so glad I'm done with ivf!!!! Of course happy to be pregnant but really really happy I don't have to do another round! So, I have an appt tomorrow to check things out in there with my RE. More blood tests on Friday and then I'll get to see the heartbeat/sac in 2 weeks! Hooray!


----------



## ladders

That's amazing Jcm you don't know how bloody pleased I am for you!!!!!!


----------



## curiousowl

That's great JCM! I was 69 at 14dpo so you're doing well.


----------



## lsd2721

JCM, I can't wait to see if you'll be cooking up some twins!!  Hope your appointment went great today!


----------



## MrsKChicago

M, I dreamed last night you had your baby. Someone asked you in a thread what you were planning for something birth related, and you just oh so casually responded with "Well, she's already here, but we did xyz."


----------



## MgreenM

MrsKChicago said:


> M, I dreamed last night you had your baby. Someone asked you in a thread what you were planning for something birth related, and you just oh so casually responded with "Well, she's already here, but we did xyz."

Well MrsK, I did have the baby. Josephine Shira was born at 8:21 on Wednesday morning. We just got home from the hospital today. It was pretty crazy because Tuesday night, I had decided not to take a shower (I was pretty tired) but then I couldn't fall asleep. I just wasn't ready. Next thing I knew, I started to have contractions. I didn't fully time them, but paid attention to relative frequency. After 6 contractions came over the course of 25-30 minutes, I told DH that he needed to start timing and keep track. We waited a little over an hour from that point before calling the doctor. At which point we were told to go to the hospital. I barely got in the door of the ER before I vomited (warning, you may vomit during labor, quite a bit! A friend had mentioned it to me but I thought it would occur more towards the end of the process). I was about 3cm and they told me to go walk for 2 hours. I walked for an hour and then they checked me again and I had made a little progress but not much. I was starting to have quite a bit of pain and couldn't keep water or gingerale done. At that point, they gave me zofran for nausea (TAKE IT if you need it!) and Nubain for pain (Nubain is given by IV and intramuscle injection). I really didn't want an epidural. The nubain allowed me to sleep. At some point, I stopped sleeping through contractions and was in quite a bit of pain. It got to the point where I did ask for the epidural. My husband suggested they check to see where I was at before I made a decision (awesome suggestion). I was at 5 cm and decided to go ahead with it. Meanwhile, I am in so much pain that it was difficult to breathe through the contractions no matter what I tried. DH was great and encouraged me. I don't know that there was much that he could have done anyways. By the time they got the order and got things ready for the epidural, things had progressed significantly. The next thing I knew, they checked me and told me I was fully dilated. They had to call the house doctor because my doctor hadn't gotten there yet. I told them she was "right there" and they looked and said, OMG she's crowning. Yeah, I never got that epidural. I pushed once at that point and she was born. Everyone thought it was going to be a long time because this was my first, but all in all it was about 9 hours from start of contractions to delivery. 

Alright, so this post got interrupted significantly due to baby care. I just put her down to sleep. So I am going to wrap it up for now and will post more at a later time so that I can try and sleep a little bit before she gets up in a couple of hours. There is plenty more to share with all of you, but it will have to wait. I will post a picture at some point.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Omg, congratulations! I must be psychic. What a beautiful name :)


----------



## JCM

Yayyyyy!!! Congrats!!! This is so exciting!


----------



## lsd2721

So exciting MgreenM!!!! :) AHHHH!!!!! We have our first baby! 

MrsK, I think you ARE psychic!! :)


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats M!!!!!!! And you rock for doing it without an epidural. I have no such intention. I wondered when you had been quiet for a few days. So excited for the first baby. And that is a beautiful name.


----------



## JCM

Oh, lsd I had my second beta and it's 181! It may only be one in there!


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats JCM!!!! At least I assume going up is a good thing! When do "we" find out how many are in there? I recognize you have told us before but I'm forgetful.


----------



## JCM

My doctor said he should be able to see at my 6 week ultrasound! It seems so far away! I finally took Tylenol today. I can't seem to get rid of this headache.


----------



## MgreenM

So I know I said I would continue my post at another time, but I have no clue what else I wanted to tell you ladies!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I bet new mom brain is even worse than pregnancy brain. How are you recovering?


----------



## ladders

Ahhhh congratulations m that's such great news I'm so pleased for you and what a beautiful name! 
Now on countdown to yours Pd!!
Jcm awesome news about your beta that's a definite jump up congratulations! 
Been a very happy day on this thread eh ladies


----------



## MgreenM

Yeah, I put bodywash in my hair yesterday instead of shampoo...oops! I am doing ok, last night was hard. No matter what we did, the baby wouldn't stop crying and then I noticed that the umbilical cord stump was oozing so I freaked out about that. Ended up calling the pediatrician and they gave us some really good tips and told me not to worry about the umbilical cord - that it is just falling off earlier than expected. Plus I was having a lot of pain with the breastfeeding last night so that made everything worse. I used some lanolin cream which has helped a bit and mom told me to put a heating pad on my breast that is engorged. Mom gave me some other tips. So, we have some lessons learned - things to do for the baby and things for me to do for myself. My milk has come in so now I have to be aware of spillage during feedings. 

Also, interestingly, Josephine doesn't really seem to need to be swaddled. In fact, she sleeps better if she can move her arms a bit. So, there is a specific style of sleep sack that I am going to pick up today that I really like for her and will allow her to have her arms out. 

I am posting a picture. Hopefully I did it correctly!

Pd- how are you doing? I know the last couple of weeks are rough.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Awww, so cute! I'm glad you have some good resources to lean on. Those first few days (ok, years) seem so intimidating.


----------



## PDReggie

Awww. She's adorable! If I have breastfeeding problems I will have to ask you. My mom wasn't able to breastfeed and I'm the first of my close friends to either have a baby or breastfeed. I'm doing well. I am uncomfortable all the time. But it that seems pretty normal at this point. We only have a few little things left to do in the nursery and a little over 2 weeks until she's due. I was having some cramps on Friday but the midwife said that it wasn't anything. So we shall just sit back and wait.


----------



## lsd2721

Aww. She is absolutely gorgeous! Love the name too! Congratulations!! Ahhh!! You're officially a mom now. 

They say the first week of breastfeeding is the hardest. Did you get a latch consultant to come and help?


----------



## ladders

Ahh she's absolutely beautiful m! And is that your doggie in the picture in the background because she's a bit gorgeous too!!


----------



## MgreenM

PD - feel free to ask, I will do my best to help! The dog in the picture is just a picture of a dog. My husband got it for me when we were dating since we weren't ready to get a dog at that time. 

As for the breastfeeding, I did work with a lactation specialist while in the hospital. It was really helpful because my right nipple was a bit flat and the baby wasn't latching on. By the last day, with the use of a pump a couple of times and a nipple shield, that changed and I don't need anything now. The right side was just a little slower to be fully ready.


----------



## JCM

I LOVE her sweet face!!! I am so thrilled for you!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Wow I have missed alot on this thread. I finally had my baby shower this weekend so I was focused on that and celebrating...

Congratulations M, your baby is absolutely gorgeous. Did you say how many pounds she was when she was born? I've heard that first week is the hardest, as you learn about each other and the new mom and dad gets used to stuff. I'm glad to hear your labor and delivery went pretty well, that's all we can pray for. Congrats again!!! how long are you planning to stay home on maternity leave?


----------



## MgreenM

She was 6lbs 12oz at birth. I will be home on maternity leave until the 1st of the year. We are figuring things out. My parents have been really helpful.


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats M!!! She's so beautiful. I'm so happy for you guys. Sorry to be late to the party- busy weekend.


----------



## PDReggie

So had weekly Dr. Appt today. She asked if I wanted to be checked but said it wasn't necessary if I didn't want to since I don't have any indication that anything is going on. So I declined. I figure in the coming weeks there will be enough people messing around down there no need to invite more. Everything is still good. Blood pressure is still good and my Strep B thingy was negative. So not a lot to report. Just in waiting mode. Now I'm just tired. So tired all the time. I had my hopefully, last jury trial yesterday and that is going to take all week to recover from. And let me tell you, little girl does NOT like jury trials or tights. Of course I don't really like tights either. The jury members all seemed release a collective breath of relief every time I sat down after questioning a witness. :blush:


----------



## MgreenM

PD - good choice on waiting to get checked! I wasn't given an option at my 38 week appointment.

Ladies- make sure you don't do like I did and do a lot in the first week because you feel good. I may have over done it and now have a cold. I went ahead and saw the doctor this morning because I was feeling worse. They told me I could take Claritin and Robitussin (plain) and to sleep and drink a lot; and handle the baby as little as possible until I am feeling better. It also may just be that after 9 months of "I can't get sick, I can't take off of work." My body just gave up.


----------



## PDReggie

M, I get the feeling this was the last time I was going to be "offered" the check. I hope you feel better!!!! I do the same thing though. I fight getting sick until I can rest and then get really sick. I'm hoping that doesn't happen. I had to get the flu shot and the TDAP shot today. Holy crap the flu shot hurt. I did not like that one. But really? We had to do it in different arms so they both hurt? Boo.


----------



## JCM

Haha "no need to invite more"
I had my monthly wax done yesterday and this progesterone likes to come right outta me at the worst times!!! I was so embarrassed and then I realized after spreading my legs every other day throughout this whole infertility battle, it was nice to see I'm still modest around some people! Haha! 
Oh M, I hope you feel better soon. That's gotta be rough. Trying not to handle your brand new baby so much! Hopefully you have some help so you can get some good rest. 
Hi to everyone else! 
Nothing new here. I just have these mild cramps that come and go constantly and last night some backnpain started to kick in. Not really AF bad but pressure. I got myself one of those body pillows. Those things are fantastic! So comfy!


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, M, sorry to hear that. Feel better!

You're so close PD! Just try to take it easy. That's too funny about the trial.

JCM, my cramps are just finally starting to fade. I was glad people warned me about them. You need a ticker! I feel your pain, progesterone is the worst.


----------



## JCM

I know! How do I do that? Do I make one on another site and copy and paste the link? Like a picture?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry you're sick, M. Take care of yourself as best you can. I hope you can kick it soon.

Reggie, I bet I would have been paying more attention to you than the trial if I was on that jury! And does anybody really like tights? Evil contraptions... I hope the next few weeks aren't too hard on you.

Haha, JCM, I feel mean laughing, but how can I not? Poor thing... Like I told Owl, those cramps are a really good sign! Terrifying, but very good! Baby (babies?) is making room! You're exactly right on the ticker. Head over to Lilypie or The Bump or whoever you like, and when you're done it'll give you a few different code choices to use. You want the BB Code - it'll look something like this: 
[ url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1ac063.aspx[/url]


----------



## PDReggie

JCM I think you just copy the link and post it in your signature. But you have to pick the right one. I can't remember which one though. I'm glad to hear things are going well. So happy for you that the IVF worked the first time. I hear you on the waxing. I got a Brazilian about a month ago because I couldn't see to shave or trim and freaked out. And even though I know that I have to get used to people being down there, it still freaked me out. 

I am trying to do my best to relax and start cutting back at work. I passed off one of my trials next week and am hoping that the other doesn't go forward. I still feel fine physically, it's just getting incredibly hard to move around. I never realized just how heavy the baby can get. That sounds strange I know, but I have been feeling so good throughout the pregnancy besides the first few months that these last 2 weeks or so and especially this week have kind of taken me by surprise. I just get exhausted trying to do anything. And am uncomfortable all the time. I mean I know its only a few more weeks at the most but I just wasn't expecting it. Sorry, trying not to whine. I guess this is one of those things that you hear about but until it happens you just don't understand. Or, it's not, and I'm just incredibly lazy. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Whine all you want. It's good to let it out, and it's good warning for us!


----------



## MgreenM

The last few weeks are definitely really hard. I felt like I was being super lazy as well... Thank you everyone for the well wishes.


----------



## JCM

I figured it out! Look at me with a ticker!


----------



## curiousowl

JCM said:


> I figured it out! Look at me with a ticker!

Love it. And we hit our weekly ticker change on the same day :)


----------



## treeroot

Put me down for June 10th.

2nd stage of this journey begins....


----------



## MgreenM

congrats Tree!


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats Tree!! So excited for you. 

So the person who would have been my last jury trial pled yesterday. Thank goodness. I was not looking forward to another one. Only two more weeks of work max. I talked to the Dr. and since I drive an hour to and from work she doesn't want me working past my due date. So I told the bosses yesterday that even if I don't go into labor, the 17th is my last day. I am both excited and terrified.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Congratulations Tree.

PD, glad things are working out for you at work. She's almost here :). Enjoy the last weeks, sleep as much as you can, do want you wanna do.

I'm starting to think about having those work conversations. I want to work up until I give birth. My commute is only about 15 mins and I sit at a desk all day. Plus I'm able to work from home so I need to talk to my boss about possibly doing so starting around a week before my due date. Who knows how I'll feel as I get closer though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Glad you're getting everything settled, PD! I wouldn't want to commute an hour so close to my due date.


----------



## PDReggie

I want to work as long as possible. The only reason the Dr. said not after due date is because of the commute. If I could work from home she would have been fine with it. Unfortunately, that is not an option at my job. I am just tired at this point. It is starting to get hard to move around. I was in the office bathroom and turned and looked in the mirror from the side and now I'm convinced that I am actually baking Godzilla. The belly is just HUGE. I will try and attach a pic. but we will see since I don't really know how.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0663.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## curiousowl

No, PD, you look gorgeous! You look like you're about to pop but I clicked on the picture before I read the message and thought, "Oh wow, she looks great for someone due so soon."

AFM, I had my 8 week appointment today. It was perfect! After all the uncertainty and all the drama it was so nice to just feel like everything was good. I measured right on track so my due date is definitely my birthday. HB was 177 and we got to hear it :) My doctor's office offers the early blood test to test for chromosomal issues so I'll be having that at my next (12 week) appointment. So we should know the sex in early Nov! This makes the constant nausea all worth it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0876 (1).jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## treeroot

curiousowl said:


> No, PD, you look gorgeous! You look like you're about to pop but I clicked on the picture before I read the message and thought, "Oh wow, she looks great for someone due so soon."
> 
> AFM, I had my 8 week appointment today. It was perfect! After all the uncertainty and all the drama it was so nice to just feel like everything was good. I measured right on track so my due date is definitely my birthday. HB was 177 and we got to hear it :) My doctor's office offers the early blood test to test for chromosomal issues so I'll be having that at my next (12 week) appointment. So we should know the sex in early Nov! This makes the constant nausea all worth it.

That's great to hear curious! Glad everything went so well


----------



## PDReggie

Curious, that's fantastic! That's first appt is awesome when you can hear the heart beat and see the little bean.


----------



## JCM

PD you look great! 
Ohhhh Curious, yay!!!! How exciting! When did your nausea start?


----------



## MgreenM

Curious - that's great!

PD - I totally hear you on the being tired and getting hard to move around! Hang in there! You are almost done!

I slept almost all day (between feedings). I am starting to feel better but still not great. Took Josie to the pediatrician for her 1 week check up. She is up to 7lbs 5oz! They are very pleased with her growth. Although today, she has been throwing up a fair amount...The doctor seemed to think she is just going through a gassy period and said we didn't need to be worried as she is growing really well. I am doing on demand feeding and she goes on average about 3 hours. I had my first real postpartum anxiety attack and it had nothing to do with the baby. It had to do with me and the postpartum discharge/bleeding. Once I spoke with my doctor and he told me not to worry, and explained a few things that weren't explained before I left the hospital, I was able to calm down. Which is good because I really can't take the xanax (or anything like it) while breastfeeding. DH has been great today and really been taking care of both me and the baby.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks guys! I'm so freaking excited!




JCM said:


> When did your nausea start?

I had mild morning nausea starting at 15dpo. It got bad around 5 weeks and worse at 6 weeks. These days it's 24/7 but I am pushing through. 32 days to 2nd tri!




MgreenM said:


> I slept almost all day (between feedings). I am starting to feel better but still not great. Took Josie to the pediatrician for her 1 week check up. She is up to 7lbs 5oz! They are very pleased with her growth. Although today, she has been throwing up a fair amount...The doctor seemed to think she is just going through a gassy period and said we didn't need to be worried as she is growing really well. I am doing on demand feeding and she goes on average about 3 hours. I had my first real postpartum anxiety attack and it had nothing to do with the baby. It had to do with me and the postpartum discharge/bleeding. Once I spoke with my doctor and he told me not to worry, and explained a few things that weren't explained before I left the hospital, I was able to calm down. Which is good because I really can't take the xanax (or anything like it) while breastfeeding. DH has been great today and really been taking care of both me and the baby.

Yay for good growth! That's great. You're doing amazing with her. Just take good care of yourself. You can totally do this. And feel free to vent whenever you need to.


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> Thanks guys! I'm so freaking excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> I slept almost all day (between feedings). I am starting to feel better but still not great. Took Josie to the pediatrician for her 1 week check up. She is up to 7lbs 5oz! They are very pleased with her growth. Although today, she has been throwing up a fair amount...The doctor seemed to think she is just going through a gassy period and said we didn't need to be worried as she is growing really well. I am doing on demand feeding and she goes on average about 3 hours. I had my first real postpartum anxiety attack and it had nothing to do with the baby. It had to do with me and the postpartum discharge/bleeding. Once I spoke with my doctor and he told me not to worry, and explained a few things that weren't explained before I left the hospital, I was able to calm down. Which is good because I really can't take the xanax (or anything like it) while breastfeeding. DH has been great today and really been taking care of both me and the baby.
> 
> Yay for good growth! That's great. You're doing amazing with her. Just take good care of yourself. You can totally do this. And feel free to vent whenever you need to.Click to expand...

Thanks Curious. I am trying. We actually cancelled dinner with my brother tonight because I felt so awful ad just needed to sleep. Looks like Josie may have caught my cold....it's been a long night already. I am doing okay though; probably because I slept so much during the day. I just want tofeel better so I can go back to sleeping in bed with DH. I have been sleeping in the baby's room with the baby because we have a futon that can act like a chaise and have the head up which helps with my congestion. I don't know about you ladies, but I sleep better when I am with DH. I guess I just feel more secure (not that I have anything to be afraid of or insecure about.


----------



## treeroot

MgreenM said:


> Thanks Curious. I am trying. We actually cancelled dinner with my brother tonight because I felt so awful ad just needed to sleep. Looks like Josie may have caught my cold....it's been a long night already. I am doing okay though; probably because I slept so much during the day. I just want tofeel better so I can go back to sleeping in bed with DH. I have been sleeping in the baby's room with the baby because we have a futon that can act like a chaise and have the head up which helps with my congestion. I don't know about you ladies, but I sleep better when I am with DH. I guess I just feel more secure (not that I have anything to be afraid of or insecure about.

I'm the same way, it's totally a comfort thing. 
I hope you're better soon.


----------



## PDReggie

Oh m, I hope you feel better soon. We are spending the day trying to get the house clean and the last of baby stuff finished. My dh was like don't try too hard and start nesting. No reason to go into labor on my day off. We should totally wait for a work day. I just laughed at him. I promised that I have as little desire to clean as usual. Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## treeroot

PDReggie said:


> Oh m, I hope you feel better soon. We are spending the day trying to get the house clean and the last of baby stuff finished. My dh was like don't try too hard and start nesting. No reason to go into labor on my day off. We should totally wait for a work day. I just laughed at him. I promised that I have as little desire to clean as usual. Hope everyone is having a good weekend

Our cleaning plans haven't worked out that well...but they're getting there. Though we're just trying to get the place presentable, I'm in no head space to try and figure out baby space yet.

And ya, cleaning after work is pretty much a no-go for me.


When did everyone start buying baby stuff? I'm not a huge consumer, but the day I found out we went and bought a pair of scratch mittens from a baby store in town. I just wanted that feeling that it was real. I'm not sure if it worked but I like having them all the same :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think my first purchase was around 8 weeks. I bought some clothes at a neighbor's garage sale. And I've been buying bits and pieces of art I like at craft fairs and such all summer. I didn't buy much after that until after our gender scan at fifteen weeks. I'm picking things out, but trying not to buy too much until after my shower.


----------



## treeroot

MrsKChicago said:


> I think my first purchase was around 8 weeks. I bought some clothes at a neighbor's garage sale. And I've been buying bits and pieces of art I like at craft fairs and such all summer. I didn't buy much after that until after our gender scan at fifteen weeks. I'm picking things out, but trying not to buy too much until after my shower.

I don't think I'll be buying anything after this, at least not until 2nd Tri. 
We're also hoping to move, but I'm not really sure what the best plan is. It wouldn't be until the spring but my due date is mid June so this might be tricky.

We only have one bedroom right now because we rent out the top floor of our place. Our bedroom is huge though, so it will definitely fit everything we need for baby. But it's not a long term solution.


I should probably hit up the experienced moms on here to see if anyone had to balance a house move while pregnant or within one year afterward.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'd move before the baby comes so I wouldn't have to do all the hard work ;)


----------



## ladders

I'm battling through a house move right now and to be honest it isn't the actual act of moving that's the problem it's all the paperwork and the stress, we have had two buyers pull out, one quite far in and now due to exchange with the new buyers but she has gone out of the country for health reasons so starting to worry that it will all fall through so iv spent the last week in tears. My advice would be do it as soon as you possibly can because it takes so so much longer than you expect. We started the process when I get was pregnant with the one I lost and I'm now 22 weeks into my new pregnancy so you get the idea of time scale!
Hoping it's all sorted out soon because all of the stress is really overshadowing my pregnancy and I would be enjoying and concentrating on it much more if wasn't trying to move too, but it's got to be easier than with a baby so I'm plugging on


----------



## treeroot

MrsKChicago said:


> I'd move before the baby comes so I wouldn't have to do all the hard work ;)

Lol, I like your thinking :winkwink:



ladders said:


> I'm battling through a house move right now and to be honest it isn't the actual act of moving that's the problem it's all the paperwork and the stress, we have had two buyers pull out, one quite far in and now due to exchange with the new buyers but she has gone out of the country for health reasons so starting to worry that it will all fall through so iv spent the last week in tears. My advice would be do it as soon as you possibly can because it takes so so much longer than you expect. We started the process when I get was pregnant with the one I lost and I'm now 22 weeks into my new pregnancy so you get the idea of time scale!
> Hoping it's all sorted out soon because all of the stress is really overshadowing my pregnancy and I would be enjoying and concentrating on it much more if wasn't trying to move too, but it's got to be easier than with a baby so I'm plugging on


Thanks for sharing ladders. Moving is such a huge stress, nothing ever seems to go smoothly from my experience. I hope things get sorted out for you soon too :hugs:

Our moving is going to completely depend on finding the right place. And we're fine looking for two years to find it. Ugh. I don't know, I guess now that we've got a baby coming everything's changed, we're not quite as flexible as we were before. Oh boy, this will not be easy. (My worry level just incrementally increased with each sentence I wrote lol)


----------



## MgreenM

moving is rough! That's why the last time we moved, I told DH we are going to buy something because I didn't want to move again in another year. Also, we were looking for something that would grow with us. So we got a 4br 2.5 bath house.

Overnight, I had to put Josie into warmer PJs because her hands and feet were cold. I woke up this morning and was really cold and her hands and feet were STILL cold. Then I took a look and it is 39F outside! No wonder! I put the heat on, so it's getting warmer in the house...but, gee whiz! It got cold!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I didn't really start buying baby stuff until after my gender scan at 20 weeks. Before that I bought one or two things here and there.

We moved from an apt to a town home (both are rented) when I was about 15-ish weeks. We had wanted to move once our apt lease expired coz we just needed more space, but with the pregnancy, it made the move a must. It was stressful...the usual packing and boxes sucks. Once we had all our stuff in boxes, we got two movers to do the actual moving so that helped a lot. DH was very protective and didn't want me lifting much.


----------



## treeroot

We've talked generally about our moving options now that I'm preggers, but it's still so early so no plans have been made. 

We have a lot of things to figure out and no matter what we decide it's going to be stressful. *sigh* 


Things have warmed up this week, but it was really cold last week. I know know there's more to come though.


----------



## curiousowl

Yeah, moving sucks no matter when you do it. We're finally in our own home after 3 moves in 3 years, including 2 out of state. It's been hard. Although obviously I wanted my first pregnancy so bad it was nice that for this last one a couple months ago I wasn't in the throes of morning sickness like I am now. I couldn't even imagine trying to move right now. Good luck tree, I hope it all works out for you guys.

I haven't bought anything yet. I won't for at least another month. I told the grandmothers if they bought anything they had to keep it for now. I'm cautious.

M, it was cold this morning! I turned on the heat too. Brrr.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had to turn the heat on yesterday. The temp really plummeted. I think it's supposed to warm up again. Oddly enough, I was plenty warm outside (with a coat, of course). Normally I'm the first to freeze and run for cover.


----------



## treeroot

Thanks curious, I'm sure if things start happening in the house department I'll be unloading plenty of stress on here ;)

I am not a fan of the cold either Chicago. I love fall where I am but when those last leaves fall to the ground I don't thaw out until April. I'm really hoping being pregnant all winter will help me stay warm!


----------



## PDReggie

Hey ladies. Hope everything is going well. I am personally LOVING the colder weather. Which may be the only time in life that statement ever comes out of my mouth. Even having been in Cleveland for 10 years and the east coast for almost 15, I still miss my insanely hot New Mexico weather. Although, based on how hot I have been, I'm glad to not be pregnant over the summer out there. 

Well, 10 days until she is due. And I have to say, I am ready. I am incredibly tired all the time and it appears that the morning sickness has returned. Not nearly as bad as I had it at the beginning, but just nauseous quite a bit. Cramps and some belly tightening but not always together. I have a dr. appt this afternoon so I am going to ask her about the nausea and that I think I may have real contractions. Unfortunately, even if what I think are contractions are, they only come like every 12 hours or so. But something is better than nothing right? I am convinced that the last few weeks of pregnancy are God's way of making you fear labor less. I am so miserable feeling I don't care how painful or scary labor is I just want her to be here. Which I'm a giant scaredy cat about labor and have been freaking out about it for a bout a month now. :blush: Sorry about the whining. Hope everyone is feeling great!!! Hope the newer peeps are feeling well and chugging right along!


----------



## MgreenM

PD - warning: You WILL throw up during labor! One of my friends mentioned it but I thought it would happen at the very end...nope, relatively early. Although everyone is different. Make sure to ask for Zofran (or whatever they give for nausea), it will make your labor more bearable (I hate throwing up, it really makes me feel icky!).

Keep us posted!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know just what you mean about the cold. I hate the cold (why do I live in Chicago??), and I've been waiting for the little internal heater to kick in. I'm enjoying the fall weather, I just hate the gloom. And having to wear real shoes instead of sandals ;) I'm almost afraid that I'm going to be miserable on our cruise. Normally escaping the cold and getting into 85 degrees is a dream for me. 

It definitely sounds like your body is gearing up! I hope you get just miserable enough to keep you looking forward to labor ;) Can't wait for our second baby to arrive!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

PD, Lol about the cold weather, I feel the same way. My DH and I are usually totally out of sync when it comes to internal temperature at home since he likes it cold and I like it warm, but throughout this pregnancy is the first time we have actually been in sync. 

Otherwise, its exciting that it's only 10 days for you. Sorry that its so uncomfy for you now, hopefully you have your baby soon and can move on to the next phase. Maybe its time to start taking long walks and bouncing on your exercise ball.

I'm still doing relatively ok, though I'm getting tired a lot more quickly. Plus I can't eat much at a time and I feel like my belly has streched out to its max. I just don't see how it can stretch any more. But of course, every time my fundal height is measured, it's grown again, so I'm not looking forward to it growing another 4 inches or so.


----------



## PDReggie

Thanks guys, I always feel bad whining but I just can't stop myself lately. Which is making me slightly crazy. But I also had a fabulous thought a little while ago. I realized that I will be able to dye my hair any fun color I want after the baby is born for like 2 months and no one can bitch!!!! Well except for DH and at this point he can bite me if he says anything! Purple streaks here I come!!!!! Unfortunately for me, my love of self-expression does not match my job. Courts tend to frown upon tattoos, piercings and colorful hair. And while I can hide my tattoos, it's harder to hide hair color. Now if only two months was worth getting my tongue re-pierced. Oh well. I will take the hair color.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, have fun! I love doing crazy colors, but it's such a pain to maintain...


----------



## treeroot

Fun colours yeah!

I've been doing a few all natural henna dyes over the last year. It's very subtle but it gives my hair a red glow in the sunlight and makes my hair nice and soft.

Sorry to hear things are getting rough PD, I totally think you're right though. Everyone I've known whose been at the end of pregnancy just wants the baby OUT. Right now I have a hard time believing that the uncomfortableness will outstrip the fear...but I absolutely accept that it will happen.

I'm....I dunno. Tired right now I guess, but who isn't? 
I don't have any pregnancy symptoms and I don't have my first appointment booked with the midwife yet. They were supposed to phone on Monday, so I guess I'll give them a ring tomorrow.

My family is going to be together this weekend, which doesn't happen very often (we live about 5-6 hrs away and my mom looks after my grandmother who has sever Alzheimers). Anyway, I'm tying to think of a good way to announce my pregnancy without being all awkward lol. Any suggestions? They'll be super excited, my sister just gave birth a few weeks ago too.


----------



## JCM

You dye your hair whatever you want to! You're growing a human and it's exhausting! Haha! Hope this is almost over for you! So exciting!!! 

It's beautiful here right now in arizona. The high is only about 90 and it's down to about 70 in the mornings. I love this time of year! 

I'm feeling good. Still not sick. Yay! But I'm having e worst time sleeping. I can't stay asleep for more than an hour at a time it seems! Then, DH snoring doesn't help...because then I just get cranky! I tried earplugs last night but so far, useless. I need to be knocked out. I was allowed to take Benadryl during my ivf cycle because I was super itchy from all the injections. I still give myself heparin injections twice a day and I get itchy. I'm thinking Benadryl could kill two birds with one stone right now!


----------



## JCM

Tree, i bought my mom a onesie with words on it that said "she's not my grandma, she's my glamma". That's what she wants to be called. Glamma. Like glamorous. Lol first grandchild so I guess she gets to do what she wants!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hmm... I'm uncreative, I just handed mom the ultrasound photo. I bet there are a lot of ideas on pinterest, and maybe in the first trimester forum. A lot of women give their parents a "present" of a onesie or something, but that might be confusing with a new baby in the family. Could you give your sister a "Big Cousin!" onesie for the new baby? Something like this? https://www.etsy.com/listing/198285655/girls-big-cousin-onesie-or-tee-shirt?ref=market


----------



## MrsKChicago

JCM, you're allowed to take Benadryl while you're pregnant. I don't know that I'd take it every single night, but you can certainly take it now and then when you're feeling extra crappy. It won't help with sleep, but for the itching, Claritin is also allowed. I take it at least a few times a week.


----------



## treeroot

Lol, "glamma", cute. Somehow I don't think my mom would go for it :)

Guess I don't really have much time to buy anything, and I won't have a ultrasound yet. Mmm...I think I just imagined myself having to stand up and announce...which made me feel awkward. 
There'll be my mom, dad, younger sister, older sister with brother-in-law, niece and nephew. 

No worries, I'll think of something....or just be super awkward!


----------



## PDReggie

I found out on Valentine's Day and my mom lives across the country so I sent her a text saying Happy Valentine's Day do you want a present? When she said sure I sent her a picture of the positive test. Of course, that's also how I told my DH because I was home and took the test in the morning because I didn't think I was actually pregnant and so I figured it didn't matter when I took it. Then when it was positive I couldn't wait for him to get home that night. Poor dude. :dohh:

So, Dr. appointment was fine. Stomach measured 39 weeks. Which was a few days ahead. Which is rarely important but I have measured almost to the day since the beginning with ultrasounds and that damn measuring tape. So I'm keeping the hope alive that measuring a few days ahead now means she is headed to this side of the uterus. :haha: They offered to check my dilation again. This time my need to know if anything interesting was going on overrode my distaste of the process. 2 cm dilated. Didn't say anything about effacement. Basically, she said my body is headed in the right direction but 2 cm is hard because it could mean I go into labor within days or it could just mean that when they induce they only have to start contractions and not soften the cervix. Yeah...so we are still on the waiting game. 

Hope everyone is feeling good. JCM I would try Benadryl. But also, be prepared, I haven't slept for shit since almost the beginning. There has been more than once that I contemplated smothering my DH when he was snoring and I couldn't sleep. Hang in there and good luck. 

Tree, I know it's hard to not have symptoms because you want that little reassurance that everything is well. But trust me, that worry about whether everything is okay in there doesn't go away even 9 days to due date. (Positive thinking that she won't be late!) Enjoy only feeling tired. I felt great until about 7 weeks. Then I wanted to die until about 15 -16. weeks.


----------



## ladders

Jcm I love seeing your ticker!!!!!

Pd your so close I'm so excited for you! I'm just starting to get more tired by normal stuff and at the end of a dog walk my back is killing which I didn't think would start happening so Early! My night shifts are taking it out of me now as on nights I work 6.30pm to 8.00am and now I can't do anything on the days inbetween it's sleep, dog walk and veg on settee! 
Still no clue whether house move is definitely still on or when it will be and living surrounded by boxes is getting me down, feel like I'm getting behind as I can't start sorting baby things


----------



## curiousowl

JCM, you can also take Unisom for sleep if you need it. I'm taking half of one right now for nausea and the added benefit is the sleepiness :) Enjoy feeling good! Hopefully it continues for you!


----------



## lsd2721

Tree, don't worry about not having many symptoms! The only symptoms I really had during first trimester was how TIRED I was...sooooo tired. A few smells of things kinda of made me feel ugh, but no nausea or anything! So don't worry! Easier said than done, I KNOW!

So I had my 16 week check up and everything is fine. Heard the heartbeat and everything so I'll be on my baby high for at least a couple of weeks! The heart rate was at 138, which according to the wives tale means boy (lower heart rates). I'll be able to find out on November 7th. I am just so excited I can't wait! I'll also be doing the coke/sugar test that day. :)

I took a picture of my bump today to show my friend who hasn't seen me yet since I announced so I thought I'd share with you guys as well! :) Please excuse my messy bathroom!
 



Attached Files:







Phone Pictures 904.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow, what a nice bump for 16 weeks!


----------



## lsd2721

Haha, thanks! Pretty big, but I had a bit of a food baby in there before this baby came along! ;-) So I'm sure it's mostly fat as well! I'm kind of scared what I'll look like at 30 weeks and up!

PD, I meant to mention early that I am so excited for you! :) I'm sure you can't wait! Not long to go! Good luck!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! Yeah, I look nice and pregnant, but a lot of it is just years of mashed potatoes that are taking on a nice baby shape ;)


----------



## PDReggie

Isd, that is an awesome bump! I'm so excited for everyone. So, I will give warning that the following is going to be gross and graphic........

So I'm pretty sure I just lost my mucous plug. I had a little old blood going today all day because of the dilation check yesterday. But every time I went to the bathroom and wiped it was like a strange tugging. Not on the inside but like the toilet paper didn't glide is the best description. But being in a semi public bathroom at work wasn't really going to deal with it. Got home and basically grabbed that area with toilet paper and when I pulled a giant booger looking thing came out. Got to say, it was pretty gross. But hopefully, this will lead somewhere. Also, even though I knew to be expecting it, it's a little disconcerting when it happens.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm almost more freaked out by the mucus plug than by the whole pushing a person out of my vagina thing. Whoever named it must have been a sadist. Gross. I was reading some stupid blog entry by some dude trying to rename pregnancy terms, and most of it made me want to smack him (no, I am NOT referring to lightning crotch as "pregnancy tingles," because it feels like lightning, not tingling!), but he renamed the mucus plug something like the baby cork, and I am all in favor of that.

But I hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## treeroot

Glad things seem more or less on track PDReggie! Mucus plug sounds.....interesting.

ladders - Night shifts are killer. I used to work a 3 shift 2-week rotation (when my schedule wasn't getting changed on a whim) and it took it right out of me. 
I was very lucky that I got a new job two years ago. Actually, because I had just started that job I didn't want to go on mat leave right away, so we waited a year in before trying. Little did I know it was going to take a year anyway.... 

Also, I hate the moving process, and I completely sympathize will you. Having the decision up in the air is awful too since you don't feel like you can get going on anything.


lsd2721 you look so good! 



Thanks ladies, I'm not worried about the no symptoms. I'm really hoping they stay away actually because I'm preforming in a play during the first two weeks of November. 
Not having an appointment was getting me down though. I don't have a doctor (I'm on a waiting list) so I haven't had any testing done is a long time. (I didn't take advantage of the clinic when I was in university). I guess I just feel a little helpless sometimes....even though I know I'm not.

Buuut...midwife clinic called me this afternoon, I have an appointment for November 6.


----------



## MgreenM

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is having a good week. My parents just left yesterday and it looks like Josie got my cold. She seems to be better tonight as compared to yesterday and this morning. Last night was pretty bad though. We stayed home all day. 

This afternoon/evening I have been having a rough time, crying/anxious for no reason. Plus, I emailed my therapist to schedule an appointment and haven't heard back. I just sent a second email tonight. If I don't hear back, I may have to find another therapist. Although, I am pretty tired of changing therapists...it's such a process to get used to someone new and share my history with them etc. Also, this woman has done a lot of work with postpartum depression. So, for that reason, I don't particularly want to go to someone else as well. I am over tired too. DH went to trivia and my friend is coming by to finish painting, so he will help me if I need it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry, M. I hope your therapist gets back to you. It must be hard to find someone you trust. Hang in there!


----------



## curiousowl

lsd, you look great!

PD, that sounds promising. Gross but promising :)

I'm thinking of you M. I hope you hear from her soon.


----------



## treeroot

MgreenM said:


> Hey ladies, I hope everyone is having a good week. My parents just left yesterday and it looks like Josie got my cold. She seems to be better tonight as compared to yesterday and this morning. Last night was pretty bad though. We stayed home all day.
> 
> This afternoon/evening I have been having a rough time, crying/anxious for no reason. Plus, I emailed my therapist to schedule an appointment and haven't heard back. I just sent a second email tonight. If I don't hear back, I may have to find another therapist. Although, I am pretty tired of changing therapists...it's such a process to get used to someone new and share my history with them etc. Also, this woman has done a lot of work with postpartum depression. So, for that reason, I don't particularly want to go to someone else as well. I am over tired too. DH went to trivia and my friend is coming by to finish painting, so he will help me if I need it.

That's a stressful situation to be in, and I know there's nothing I can say to make it better so :hug:
I'm glad you're proactive and seeking a good ear when you need it. 
And friend help is so invaluable!

I'm worried postpartum will be tough for me...but I'll probably be riding denial for the next 9 months.


----------



## MrsKChicago

treeroot said:


> I'm worried postpartum will be tough for me...but I'll probably be riding denial for the next 9 months.

DH had a client at work the other day who they're pretty sure had post partum depression. She was FREAKING OUT about the amount of time it was taking and being away from the babies (he works at a veterinarian's office, so it was maybe an hour, max), to the point where she finally just up and left and they had to run after her with her dog's medicine. It sounds like she was having a really rough time, the poor thing. He already said he's putting me on postpartum depression watch and dragging me in to a doctor at the slightest hint of it.


----------



## MgreenM

It's really important to watch for postpartum depression. So many people ignore it. I have actually been concerned about it long before I even ever got married. With my history of anxiety/depression, I am at a much higher risk for it. I have to be proactive, if I am not then I stop functioning and things get REALLY REALLY bad. When I am proactive, I can work through things much better. And DH is great and super supportive. So, we will see what happens with my therapist. It's just really annoying.

PD- exciting losing your mucus plug! Are you actually feeling contractions? I didn't feel anything that I would call a contraction until the night I went into labor. Before that, I just had mild tightening that I had been experiencing the entire pregnancy. But a friend of mine had noticeable contractions for quite some time before she was induced.

BTW- I love that we all feel comfortable being whiney on here...I think we all need someplace to whine from time to time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Everyone needs an outlet for whining! It's especially good that we have women to whine to who know what we're going through.


----------



## JCM

Oh my gosh! You are too cute lsd! Love the bump!!!
I think I may try unisom. Otherwise I will hurt my husband by plugging his nose every 5 seconds. Haha he's on call this week too so I feel like I might stay in one of the other bedrooms this week! 

PD, I love that you warn us about this stuff...if that would have just happened to me I would have flipped out! The other day I was in Costco with my dad and my progesterone started leaking outta me! I just stopped walking and I muttered oh come onnnnn. My dad asked what and I said nothing. Then he asked again and I said ok, you wanna know? There's cream leaking out of my vagina right now and it feels gross. He laughed so hard and ran away. Thank god for pantiliners. 

Oh M this must really suck. I'm worried about it too. I spoke with my RE doctor about it already actually. He says sometimes he will prescribe oxytocin to his patients. Supposed to help with breast feeding and also with the moods. Maybe ask your OB about it while you wait on the therapist? I love my counselor and I would hate starting all over again with someone new. I paid good money for him to listen to my life full of crap! I don't have the money to play catch up with someone new! 

So, one of my dogs pooped in the kids living room this morning. Poop never bothers me really but this morning I was gagging and couldn't control myself. I threw up on top of it. It was disgusting. My 4 year old stepdaughter just stared at me. She looked scared. Worst part, I had to then clean up a bigger mess. It's like my nose is my superhero power. A power that I don't want!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

The mucus plug does sound gross. But I know there's a lot of grossness to look forward to up all through labor and even beyond. 

M, its great that you're being proactive about preventing and dealing with postpartum depression. 

JCM, sounds horrible about your puking, it sucks how pregnancy changes your senses. I don't have any pets, but I can only imagine.

I finally packed my baby's bag last night. Now I just need to finish up mine. I'm giving birth at a birth center so it's a lot less to pack than a hospital bag. Does anybody know where I can get disposable underwear? I've checked Target, Walmart, can't find any there.


----------



## MgreenM

Soon- are you looking in the pharmacy/drug area? If you are going to buy something like that that's where it would be. At the hospital, they gave me disposable underwear and pads. I actually brought some home because it was pretty comfy.


----------



## PDReggie

Soon - I am a horrible patient. I still haven't packed my bag yet. The baby's is ready I think. I have a weird inability to force myself to pack my own bag. I think it's like I'm worried it will be real if I pack a bag for me.

Well, finished my last day in court. Thank the lord. 2 hours in heels just kicked my butt. Now my office has me on desk duty until I stop coming to work. :shrug: It's incredibly boring but at least if I have any last minute things to do I know I will be in my office so I will have time to get it done. I am still "leaking" mucous plug. I am not amused by this. But I texted my best friend all about it yesterday, which confused DH. She has never had a kid and doesn't want any. He says, "why would you text her all the details but don't want to tell me the details." I said, "1, because we're girls and that's what we do and 2, I would like to have sex with you again at some point and think describing grossness won't help that." He just shook his head. :haha:


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, JCM, that sucks. The smells are awful! I can barely open our fridge without gagging. And DH has taken over all cat-related duty, not because I'm worried about it, but because I just can't even handle being close to it. And the other day I went to put gas in my car, opened my door, and had to close it and drive off. I just couldn't handle the way it smelled.

I completely understand about the progesterone! So gross. I can't wait to be off it. Especially since I apparently got BV, I'm sure from using it.

Oh and, I also got a second call from my doctor this week and, despite being on supplements they recommended a year ago, my Vitamin D is still low so now I have to take prescription supplements. In addition to the antibiotics for the BV and the progesterone. I feel like I can't catch a break here.


----------



## MgreenM

ugh, sorry about the vitamin D curious. It's a pain to have to take medications...but, we do it to be healthy. 

Josie is having more and more alert periods, even if some of them are brief. We had a better night last night. Now, if I can only get myself to the point where I go to sleep after feeding her around 9pm (or whenever she eats) so that way I don't sleep so late in the morning (I hate losing time in the morning!). Eventually we will get on a good schedule! Or at least an acceptable one. Also, I heard from my therapist and have an appointment for next week. So that should help.


----------



## JCM

Curious, I just know I'm gonna get a bacterial infection from this. Are you doing them through the 1st trimester? I take vitamin D too! And fish oil and folic acid 3 times a day. I gag every time I have to take them all too!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad court is done! No more pantyhose! Woohoo! I'm resisting the urge to do the nursery and pack a hospital bag NOW. Watching my nephew come early has made me paranoid, but it's not like a nursery or hospital bag would do me any good at all at 19 weeks.

Amazon has disposable underwear, if you have time to wait for it to arrive.

If DH wasn't in medicine and used to hearing way worse things than mucus plugs, I would totally tell my girlfriends about it before him. I still try to spare him the details, but I'm glad he doesn't blink if I ask him to get prunes or something. I'm sure I'll have him pick up some even more embarrassing things later on.

Curious and JCM, I'm sorry you're having such a rough time :( I'm only now getting the stronger sense of smell, but thankfully it isn't making bad things worse. I'm just confusing DH by talking about how good dinner smells when it's only been in the oven for ten minutes and he can't smell a thing yet.

M, I hope you can find a routine soon.


----------



## curiousowl

JCM said:


> Curious, I just know I'm gonna get a bacterial infection from this. Are you doing them through the 1st trimester? I take vitamin D too! And fish oil and folic acid 3 times a day. I gag every time I have to take them all too!

Yup, until 2nd tri. I just got my last bottle so I just keep thinking all I have to do is finish it and I'm free :) Have to go pick up the Vitamin D prescription today. The insurance I never used is getting a workout! The positive is that the Vitamin D supplements I took for the last year got my levels from under 10 to 20-something. But still not 30 like I guess they want. Sigh.


----------



## curiousowl

Oh! Also, meant to tell you guys that I had a very weird dream last night. In it we found out that this baby was a boy and I was completely crushed. Like heartbroken. It was so strange because I honestly have zero preference. And even in my dream DH said, "I thought you didn't care?" My response was "I guess I did!" Weird.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Pregnancy dreams are so weird and random. I had one last night that I drank a glass of tap water and it tasted bad. That's it. What the hell kind of dream is that?


----------



## JCM

I have about 20 dreams a night lately! Oh, and full blown nausea all day long is here. I ordered some ginger chews. They should be here today. Getting excited for my scan this week to see how many are in there! Plus, walking dead starts tomorrow. It's gonna be a good week! 
Hope you're feeling better Pd!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Your scan is this week? Already? When? I can't wait! I have my 20 week scan Tuesday, but I already know how many are in there. Not as exciting ;)


----------



## MgreenM

exciting jcm!

A little venting here...so, my college roommate is in town and i get a text tonight from our other roommate asking if we are up for visitors tomorrow, While i appreciate them asking, it seems like i am always an afterthought when this roommate comes to town. Either I dont hear about it until after she has left or she is so busy she doesnt have time for me. When my brother was living in NY, I always made a point of seeing her when I would visit. It's just annoying and we aren't as close as we used to be (which i can accept, i just dont want to be treayed like this).

sorry about the bad typing, i am typing one handed, holding josephone with the other.


----------



## lsd2721

JCM, when is your scan?! I'm excited to know how many are in there! AHH!! :) I can't wait to hear TWINS! haha

Dreams, man, they are just crazy! :) I've had so many crazy ones and they just seem real. Most recent one I dreamed that I was bleeding watery blood and needed to go to hospital. I've been so scared about bleeding (every time I wipe I check! haha) so this is probably coming from that! haha

Mgreen, I'm sorry that you feel that way! It is upsetting when friends that were so close grow apart! Maybe this time your friend didn't want to intrude on you during this wonderful time in your life. My best friend had a baby this summer but instead of going once Morgan was born I waited about a week when everything calmed down to see her! 

So, I have had a bit of an upsetting week. I got an email from a very pissed of SIL. My in laws are of course are on the opposite side of the world in Australia while we're here in the states. Anyways, she pretty much said she was not happy with the way my husband and I were handling things. She was very rude in the email stating that pretty much it is our responsibility to keep them updated on everything going on. She was finding out all information from her parents instead of us (her parents call and skype us once a week which is why the know a lot of things) and that upset her (which I understand, but no need to be rude and send a nasty email). I had originally asked her what her plans were in March (when baby was due) before that email and she pretty much stated that why should she want to come if we weren't making her feel involved. She wasn't sure if she was coming or not because she was mad at us. She said at the end, if you think I am being unreasonable, so be it. We needed to remember that this isn't just an exciting time for us, but we need to factor in that everyone overseas wants to be involved too. This whole thing pisses me off. I wrote back saying I am sorry she felt that way, we weren't trying to make her feel uninvolved, that we were definitely thinking about everyone overseas, but not much was happening right now. That we would love for her to come but understand if she can't make it due to money and getting time off work, etc. I wasn't rude in the email, like she was. I just stated things as matter of factly. That was 3 days ago and she hasn't responded. So my question to y'all is, should I write one more email or just be done with it, pretend nothing happened, and just keep updating her like we do everyone else or write her back again one last time? (because we hadn't said anything differently to her than my own family and the reason some family members know a bit more is because they call/email to FIND out what is going on, this is a two way street, which I mentioned in the first email.)

It's really hard to show you how rude she really was in this email and she kept stating that it was our responsibility to keep her updated. How it was our responsibility to make her feel involved. How everything was our fault. When she hasn't called/skyped/facbooked or just in general try to contact me like everyone else is doing. We emailed her when we had the sonogram. Let her know then everything was good. The past two apointments weren't very exciting so didn't really update people. 

Sorry. Just venting a bit. This whole situation just really pisses me off. She's great at finding ways to make everything about her!


----------



## MrsKChicago

She sounds like a gem... I wouldn't email again, just keep her in the loop like you do everyone else. I figure that if people really want to know how things are going in any sort of detail, they'll ask.


----------



## lsd2721

Mrs K, she is a gem. I haven't gotten to personally deal with her yet, until now. ;-) I have your same mentality, if people want to know, they'll ask! Logically I know it's best to deal with it just as you said. Which is what I've told my mother and sister how I plan to deal with it, but part of me wants to just email back and ask her what the HELL her problem is. What was she THINKING pissing off a pregnant lady! haha. But yes, you're right. That is probably the best way to deal with it.


----------



## JCM

My scan is Thursday!!! I will update from the stirrups! Hahaha

Oh M that's no fun. Feeling like an afterthought sucks. Maybe lsd is right. Maybe she didn't want to overstep. Did she end up coming over? 

Oh boy gem is right! What a complete jerk! You're supposed to make sure she's involved? Excuse me...you're growing a human! I'm with MrsK don't email her again. She's throwing a tantrum with the pregnant woman? Is she nuts? Well, yes she is nuts obviously. After I told extended family I figured if they wanted to know more they would ask. They don't need me blowing up their phones with how much discharge I have or that I feel nauseated all day...that's you guys. Lol but some family members will check in, ask when I get an ultrasound. Stuff like that. The other ones don't want to know as much I guess. Or, sometimes I think about it like this: I tried to have a baby for two years. Then eventually had to have iuis and ivf. Maybe someone I know is going through the same thing and I don't know about it, so they don't need my constant reminder of what I do or don't like to eat this week. My inlaws don't even know yet. We haven't talked to them in a year. They chose to have a relationship with the ex wife over us. Pretty crappy. But, I'm sure I will be in your boat soon, lsd. When that time comes, I'll tell them exactly where they can stick it!


----------



## MgreenM

lsd- I am so sorry. It's hard with in-laws especially when they live far away! I agree though, I would just update her like you do everyone else. If she says something again, then I would tell her, "If you want more updates, you can ask. But I don't want to inundate you with information." Honestly, I barely updated my own mother. I would tell her when I went to appointments and that everything was fine (which it was). My mom didn't ask, she knows I am a private person and that I will share what I want to.

As for my friend - it just would have been nice if she had said something along the lines of "I am going to be in town on these dates. I would like to come visit, I will check in with you once I get into town to see if you are up for visitors." If this were the first time this happened, I agree, it would have been that she was trying to respect my space. But this has been going on for a few years now. 

So I have to laugh, Josie is screaming/crying while DH is changing her diaper and he holds up the clean diaper and says "Josie, look what I got!" So cute! Of course, I had a first time mom freakout tonight! We went out to dinner for our 1 yr anniversary at a hibachi place. Well, Josie had an episode of projectile vomiting right when they brought out the soup/salad. It was BRIGHT yellow and a large volume! I totally freaked out. Now, I can handle almost any bodily substance - blood, poop, urine...but vomit...yeah, so not my thing! Never has been! Plus I have been overtired today. So I called the pediatrician who reassured me I didn't have to rush her to the ER (yeah, it was that kind of a freak out) and suggested I try to do smaller feedings. The problem is, that is hard to control with breastfeeding! My mom suggested trying to space out feedings a bit more and just monitor. She just ate again, so we will see what happens. Hopefully this was a one time thing!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

lsd, I'm surprised your SIL vented to you and not to your hubby. Are you guys close? I think you should just keep updating her as things come up, but if you guys were close, maybe you should be honest and tell her if she reached out more, then you'd tell her more...basically that its a two way street like you said. 
She does sound pretty unreasonable though. Who yells at a pregnant woman?


----------



## curiousowl

M, a very similar thing happened to my friend when her son was pretty little. It freaked her out enough too to call their doctor but everything was fine. He's almost 1 now!


----------



## MgreenM

She threw up again this morning. So I called again to get more information. They are thinking it is reflux or mucus in the back of her throat...I hate vomit. My anxiety has been increasing over the past week...at least I see my therapist on Thursday.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Poor Josie. I'm sure she's fine, but I'm also sure I'd freak out in your shoes. I hope you get used to vomit soon, since I'm sure we're all in for plenty of it over the next decade or so...


----------



## PDReggie

Hey just a quick note. Still here and waiting. Sorry to hear about the problems everyone is having with old friends and in-laws. It is always more stressful to be dealing with such stuff while also trying to be pregnant or having a new born. I would love to offer advice but I tend to be pretty bitchy so my response tends to be more along the go f yourself variety. 

My parents are in town and we are all now just waiting on baby girl's arrival. I have had some strange feelings in the belly lately but nothing interesting. More like butterflies than anything. Have a dr. appointment tomorrow so we will see what she says.

Hope everyone is feeling well. Sorry dead tired. Will write more when I am more awake


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope the last few days (and labor) go smoothly for you!


----------



## MgreenM

wishing you well PD!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

PD I thought your silence meant something was up :)...good luck on these last days.


----------



## lsd2721

I thought we were getting along well and good friends. I think she only said something to me because I was the one asking her what her plans were. But, she ended up txting my husband to find out if certain dates were ok to come and see the birth of the baby. So she has now booked her tickets. Hopefully this is the end of it. I'm just going to do what was said, to just keep her updated and leave it at that. Im sure everything will be fine!

Mgreen, I'm sorry you're going through the vomit scene! LOL I'd be the same as you. I can't handle vomit. I'll probably have a good tolerance after my first child! I hope everything gets better soon!

PD, thinking about you and wishing you happy and easy labor! :)


----------



## MgreenM

I have gotten much better, but it makes me so anxious, at least in regards to the baby!

LSD - sounds like your SIL has come around. Glad it is all working out.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hope everyone's hanging in there.

I had my 20 week scan today, and as far as I could tell everything looks good. I have my follow-up with the midwife in a week, but it seemed like all the bits and pieces were there, and the tech thinks he's still a boy (stubborn little brat had his legs crossed so she wasn't super positive). I also found out I have an anterior placenta. I know it's not a big deal, but I'm a little bummed because it means I won't be feeling good, strong movements as soon, but if that's the worst I have to deal with, I'm not gonna stress about it.


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats on the 20 week scan! That was when we found out she was a girl so I have fond memories of that. Of course it's also when they put me on restrictions for the previa but hey we got over that. 

Thanks for all the wishes for labor. Still nothing. She's a lazy little thing with no desire to make an appearance I guess. Went to the Dr. yesterday. Over the past week I have only dilated about another cm. The Dr. asked if I wanted her to strip the membranes to try and "stir the pot." I'm not exactly sure what that is, but yes I want you to do whatever is possible to get this going. We set up another appointment for next week just in case and set the induction for Oct. 25 if need be. Fingers crossed she decides to make an appearance before then. Like today would be great. :coffee: I'm still at work but have passed off all my files and have no court so I sit at my desk and am bored all day. My birthday is tomorrow so I guess that will be nice. Except I will feel REALLY old. Don't ask why 33 is SO much older than 32 but it is. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Can't wait to hear more stories!


----------



## MgreenM

she will come when she is ready! sending more good thoughts your way!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

MrsK congrats on the 20 week scan. That was one of my favorite parts of pregnancy. I also have an anterior placenta and had your exact concerns at that time. It wasn't until I was about 23 weeks that I felt some good kicks. Past that point, I felt them every day and I even ended up forgetting about how desperate I had been to feel her. So you have just a few weeks to go before you feel your little peanut for weeks and weeks after.

PD, its all a waiting game now. Enjoy your birthday and good luck! Hope you have something fun planned to take your mind off the wait.

I've started taking an EPO tablet daily. I had a whole jar from my TTC days and my midwife told me its one of the things I can do after 36 wks to help soften the cervix and prepare for labor. So I thought why not.

Hope everyone's well!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy almost birthday, PD! I hope the little one decides to make an appearance soon.

It's kind of reassuring and disappointing at the same time, SoonToBePreg ;) I'm glad to know why I'm not feeling stronger movement, and it explains why sometimes the heartbeat takes a minute for the midwife to find on doppler. Maybe I'll stop panicking at appointments now ;) Not long for you, either! Do you have everything ready?

MGreenM, how are you feeling?


----------



## MgreenM

I am doing pretty well. We are going to try do do a couple of errands today. Just waiting for DH to come downstairs and be ready to go. 

PD - the euphoria you feel right after the baby is born makes you forget about EVERYTHING. Seriously, I felt AMAZING literally right when I pushed her out! CRAZY! but true! happy almost birthday!

is eveyone else having a good week?


----------



## PDReggie

Thanks guys. Sorry about the rant earlier. I'm just incredibly tired and moody today. Well tired every day but moody today. I have done really well the entire pregnancy with not being too hormonal or moody and today just kind of came out of no where. Maybe it's a good sign? Even if not, she will make her grand appearance at some point. I keep promising her I will get her a puppy or pony if she comes by her due date and isn't late. Unfortunately, she seems unconcerned with the prospect of a puppy. I can only guess it's because she doesn't know what a puppy is and therefore doesn't know how much she will eventually want one. :haha: 

Soon, are you getting antsy yet? Hey they have the induction planned for a week before your due date. Maybe we will have them on the same day!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think you're allowed to be a little cranky at this point!


----------



## JCM

Happy birthday eve, PD!! I would be getting really antsy if I were you. Ugh! Give me my baby!!!

So I figured out how to calm my nausea even if it's for 45 mins...a couple sips of coke! I don't know why but I feel a bit better. I haven't had caffeine in months! I wasn't even really missing it either. I figure if it gives me some feel good moments, I'm doing it. I'm down 6 pounds! Crazy. I have my scan tomorrow afternoon. DH and my mom are coming with. 
Happy 20 weeks MrsK! Wow! You're halfway there. I can't wait to get into my 2nd trimester. My girlfriend is one week ahead of me and she's having a blood test at 10 weeks to know the sex. Isn't that crazy?!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Glad you found a little relief! A can of Coke is still way under the daily caffeine limit, so enjoy! You might find that fizzy water or something also helps. Hope you have fun at your scan! It's amazing how fast they grow and change in first trimester, and I can't WAIT to find out if you're having one or two!

I can't believe I'm halfway through. I thought I had so much time! You'll be in the second trimester before you know it - it drags and sneaks up on you at the same time. Those ten week blood tests are amazing. I hope she's not getting it because she's high risk.


----------



## JCM

She's getting it for the tri testing and because she's impatient. It's only costing her 25 bucks. That can't be right!!! 

I'm using the coke to trick my stomach into letting me eat dry toast so I'm "full" I hope this works!


----------



## MrsKChicago

$25! That's less than half my co-pay for my genetic testing


----------



## curiousowl

Yeah, I'm having the blood test at my 12 week appointment and I think it's something like that. I'm excited!

PD, my brother was late and my mom swears it was the little kid train she rode with me the day before that shook him loose. Maybe a bumpy hayride?! :)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I'm doing well and I am mostly ready. My body is preparing itself, I'm getting lots of BH contractions, and I have some period type cramping once in a while. I ordered some stuff from Amazon like nursing pads, breastfeeding cream, etc that I'm waiting on that will go into my bag. But I still have time (hopefully).

I just found out I'm GBS+ at my dr. appointment. Which means I'll need to have antibiotics during labor. It's a bit of a pain but I'm reading up on it to learn more. Being GBS+ is very common and chances of it passing on to the baby are slim, but the chance is still there...and it's hard not to worry.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like it could be any day now! Hopefully she doesn't show up too late. I'm sure if they're on top of the GBS and treating you that she'll be just fine.


----------



## MgreenM

Soon- I really didn't take a lot with me to the hospital. I took clothes for all of us, a sweatshirt, I think a blanket, toiletries, CDs for labor and my laptop. I actually didn't wear a bra until the day I left the hospital. Now I wear a bra 24hrs a day! but the nursing pads and lanolin cream are helpful!

I went to a new mom support group through the hospital today. It was really nice. If you ladies have access to something like that, I would encourage you to go once the baby is born. I also went to my therapy appointment today. My therapist said my level of anxiety seems to be normal given I am a first time mom. We talked about ways I can work on giving up control and not be critical of DH. I have been working hard to not be critical, but I know there are times that I have been. So, it is something I will continue to work on.


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck soon. I'm sure everything will be great. So I took a walk over to my old court today since walking is supposed to be helpful to start labor. Ended up being put on lockdown for a bomb scare at the courthouse until we were evacuated. My dh May never let me go back to work. Also, this is why I don't go for walks.


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Good luck soon. I'm sure everything will be great. So I took a walk over to my old court today since walking is supposed to be helpful to start labor. Ended up being put on lockdown for a bomb scare at the courthouse until we were evacuated. My dh May never let me go back to work. Also, this is why I don't go for walks.


oh, no! PD - have you tried nipple stimulation?


----------



## PDReggie

MgreenM said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> Good luck soon. I'm sure everything will be great. So I took a walk over to my old court today since walking is supposed to be helpful to start labor. Ended up being put on lockdown for a bomb scare at the courthouse until we were evacuated. My dh May never let me go back to work. Also, this is why I don't go for walks.
> 
> 
> oh, no! PD - have you tried nipple stimulation?Click to expand...

Tried walking, bouncing on exercise ball, pineapple, sex, nipple stimulation, rubbing the acupressure points, and a few others that I can't remember off the top of my head. She's stubborn. Glad you seem to be feeling slightly better.


----------



## JCM

One strong little baby in there! Everything looks great! Whew! 

PD, no more courthouse walks! Scary!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Shame it's not twins, but I bet a singleton will be much easier for you! Very glad to hear healthy!


----------



## PDReggie

JCM glad to hear there is a healthy little one in there. 

So I'm at work for my last day. Woke up at 4 am to my stomach tightening and cramps. Got really excited for a bit but it went away by 6:30 when I had to get up for work. Now that I'm at work I have cramps again but no tightening. Figure I will give it an hour or two to see if I feel better and if not, go home. It's an hour drive so I don't want to stay if something is happening. But I think I'm just uncomfortable and hopeful.


----------



## MgreenM

it could be the start of something!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay, congrats JCM! So glad to hear it was good. And a non-high risk pregnancy will be nice :)


----------



## ladders

Congratulations Jcm great news about your little bubba! Very very happy for you!! 

Pd anything yet?


----------



## JCM

I secretly hope there's another one hiding in there. I am so sick!!! 

PD, I'm hoping everything is going ok!!


----------



## MgreenM

sorry you have been sick JCM!

PD- we are all eagerly waiting!

Today is my first day at home by myself. I think we have done pretty well. I got a couple of naps in while Josie napped, we went and bought some warmer clothes for Josie because 95% of the onsies we have for her are short sleeve or pretty thin material, made a run to the post office and we just got back from a walk with Hailey! Oh, and I pumped because I need to build up a supply/transition Josie to the bottle in prep for my surgery in a couple of weeks.


----------



## JCM

M, you are a superstar!!! Nice work!


----------



## MgreenM

Thanks JCM! I don't like not doing things. So, I try to get stuff done. Tomorrow I am going into work to get my flu shot and visit my coworkers. My boss called on Saturday to see how everything was going. I love this department, such a nice place to work!


----------



## PDReggie

Hey everyone. Still nothing. Not even the contractions/Braxton-hicks I was having. Dr. Appt tomorrow where they will monitor her for a while. Saturday is day we set for induction. I told her yesterday that she had until the count of 5 and then she was coming out whether she liked it or not. I promised the office I would take a picture tomorrow with a 3 day eviction notice and send it to them.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, I hope she gets her act together. What a slacker!


----------



## MgreenM

Aww! hopefully she will be here soon! I know how miserable you must feel! Sending positive thoughts your way, PD!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Fingers crossed for you PD!! Either way you meet her by this weekend...how exciting!!


----------



## PDReggie

Just wanted to give everyone an update.....nothing. No baby. We are set to be at the hospital tomorrow morning at 7 am for induction. I'm pretty terrified and excited. Can't wait to meet her! I will update when I can.


----------



## MgreenM

wishing you all the best!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Good luck tomorrow PD! Keep us updated.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, PD! I'll be away from the computer for a week, so congratulations in advance!


----------



## ladders

Good luck can't wait for your update! X


----------



## PDReggie

Hey everyone. Update on birth! Abigail Ellen Frank was born at 4:27 AM on October 26, 2014. I was induced at 8:30 AM Saturday morning but stalled out at 6 cm for 7 hours. At 3 AM Sunday morning, we decided to go c-section. During the section I had a huge drop in blood pressure and then afterwards a spike in my heart rate. So, while they still aren't positive what happened, I had to be monitored for hours afterwards. Needless to say, this was not the most comforting of c-sections. However, I'm a giant pansy and not only made it through, but also am doing 100 times better today than I was even yesterday. She ended up weighing in at 9 pounds 4 ounces and 19 1/2 inches long! She is my little chunky monkey! I will post a pic when I'm able!


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Hey everyone. Update on birth! Abigail Ellen Frank was born at 4:27 AM on October 26, 2014. I was induced at 8:30 AM Saturday morning but stalled out at 6 cm for 7 hours. At 3 AM Sunday morning, we decided to go c-section. During the section I had a huge drop in blood pressure and then afterwards a spike in my heart rate. So, while they still aren't positive what happened, I had to be monitored for hours afterwards. Needless to say, this was not the most comforting of c-sections. However, I'm a giant pansy and not only made it through, but also am doing 100 times better today than I was even yesterday. She ended up weighing in at 9 pounds 4 ounces and 19 1/2 inches long! She is my little chunky monkey! I will post a pic when I'm able!

Congrats PD! What a big girl! Josephine is still only 8 lbs 11oz and she is almost 5 weeks old! Sorry it was so rough, but gladvyou are doing better!


----------



## JCM

Yay!!!! That is wonderful news! I was waiting and waiting! I can't wait to see her! Glad you're feeling better today!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Congratulations PD!!! I'm glad to hear that baby is healthy and that you are doing much better today. Wow 9 lbs...she really was cozy in there, and if you weren't induced she might have gotten even bigger. Congrats again.


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats PD! That sounds scary but that's so exciting that she's here now! Abigail is a great name... speaking from experience ;)


----------



## ladders

Congrats pd I'm so glad to hear she's here safe and beautiful name too! 

You next soon2be! !!


----------



## MgreenM

PD - how are you feeling? Are you home yet? I hope all is going well!

How is everyone else doing? It's been quiet the last couple of days.


----------



## jumpingo

MgreenM said:


> PD - how are you feeling? Are you home yet? I hope all is going well!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? It's been quiet the last couple of days.

here to liven things up a bit!\\:D/:haha:

hpt was positive yesterday and still doesn't feel real:huh:


----------



## PDReggie

Hey everyone. We are home. It was quite the adventure. Turns out the one downfall for being at a hospital that is obsessed with breastfeeding is that they tend to push so hard for that that they can miss the fact that you are not producing ANYTHING. So baby didn't eat for about 2 days and lost an entire pound before I finally freaked out and said screw it I'm not breastfeeding how much bottle do we give her? Now we are all better. They pushed me really hard to keep pumping so that my milk would come in and we could switch back to breast. But day 4 there is still only drops of colostrum and no indication that breast milk is coming. So at this point, after being sore and miserable for the past few days, I have officially given up and decided that we are sticking with bottle feeding. Had a pretty large melt down about it, but once I was done crying in the shower, I had a nice glass of wine (!) and have decided to forgive myself and my body for this and focus on the positives, like wine. And help feeding. So, that is my birth story. And I just want to say this, I know that M's story and mine are about as far apart in how to have a baby and feed as it gets. And you know what I have learned from all of this? That both of them are okay. We both have beautiful baby girls that will bring us joy and frustrations and many more crazy stories. So in the end, it's all worth it and the most important thing is to stay focused on the baby and not on the things we feel are good or bad about how we get there. Sorry about the one being upside down but I can't get it to rotate
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0697.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0684.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PDReggie

jumpingo said:


> mgreenm said:
> 
> 
> pd - how are you feeling? Are you home yet? I hope all is going well!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? It's been quiet the last couple of days.
> 
> here to liven things up a bit!\\:d/:haha:
> 
> Hpt was positive yesterday and still doesn't feel real:huh:Click to expand...

yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay jump!!! That's so exciting! So glad to see you here.

Aw, PD, she's adorable. Congrats! Glad you guys are both home and happy. Don't feel bad about the breast-feeding. A very similar thing happened to a friend of mine and her son is perfectly healthy. You seem to have a good outlook and you're so right!


----------



## MgreenM

congrats jumpingo!

PD- there is nothing wrong with using formula! Just because something is right for one person, doesn't mean it is the right thing for someone else! I think it is okay to feel guilty, but like you did, you let yourself be upset and then you moved past it knowing what you needed to do in order for both you and your daughter to be healthy and that is what is important!

So, I have developed a yeast infection on my nipples (yup, it can happen!) and have had horrible pain the last few days! It got so bad, that I pumped and then put the milk in a bottle and fed Josie that way yesterday. And Tuesday she even got some formula because I was so tired and in pain and overwhelmed (Tuesday was a bad day and I didn't eat enough because of things that were somewhat out of my control). But, it's okay. I did what needed to be done for both of us to get through this. I got meds and a cream and Josie has meds too (she hates it). It has gotten significantly better.

One week from today, I have my surgery to get my gallbladder out. I am a bit anxious about it, but I think it is normal anxiety.


----------



## ladders

Yeah jump that's awesome news congratulations! 

Pd your daughter is beautiful and what a fantastic first family photo! That's definitely one to put on the wall!

I have some pretty exciting news too (well it is for me lol) my house sale and purchase has finally gone through after 5 months of stress and alot of tears as we exchanged contracts today and we move into our little village house two weeks today!


----------



## curiousowl

So I had my 12 week appointment today.This baby gave me it's first Halloween trick. My doctor couldn't find the hb on doppler so after a couple minutes she sent me for an ultrasound. Of course I was freaking out. My doctor was looking very low though, like around my pantyline, with the doppler. The ultrasound tech found it 2-3 inches above that! She said it's on the high side for 12 weeks (which fits with how I've been feeling like my clothes are fitting and my mom saying she popped early for a FTM with me). Also the baby was jumping around so the tech said she wasn't at all surprised the doctor couldn't find it. But it had a great hb of 154. Everything else is good, I got blood drawn for the Harmony test and a prescription for Pepcid. So yay. The scare was not nice but it was a treat to see this baby when I wasn't expecting to. Isn't it a cute baby-shaped blob? And I've gained 5 lbs, which is less than I was expecting so that's something.

Only other news is that we found out DH's cousin is getting married in CA on July 25. I think we'll be attempting a cross-country flight with an 8 week-ish old. Should be interesting!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0894.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> So I had my 12 week appointment today.This baby gave me it's first Halloween trick. My doctor couldn't find the hb on doppler so after a couple minutes she sent me for an ultrasound. Of course I was freaking out. My doctor was looking very low though, like around my pantyline, with the doppler. The ultrasound tech found it 2-3 inches above that! She said it's on the high side for 12 weeks (which fits with how I've been feeling like my clothes are fitting and my mom saying she popped early for a FTM with me). Also the baby was jumping around so the tech said she wasn't at all surprised the doctor couldn't find it. But it had a great hb of 154. Everything else is good, I got blood drawn for the Harmony test and a prescription for Pepcid. So yay. The scare was not nice but it was a treat to see this baby when I wasn't expecting to. Isn't it a cute baby-shaped blob? And I've gained 5 lbs, which is less than I was expecting so that's something.
> 
> Only other news is that we found out DH's cousin is getting married in CA on July 25. I think we'll be attempting a cross-country flight with an 8 week-ish old. Should be interesting!


yay for good news! can't wait to have hb and scan appointments...!!

my due date is july 9th and my younger brother is getting married sept 6th so we'll be taking a flight from tokyo to minnesota around 8 weeks too!:shock: i will be picking your brain in august next year!:winkwink:


----------



## curiousowl

jumpingo said:


> yay for good news! can't wait to have hb and scan appointments...!!
> 
> my due date is july 9th and my younger brother is getting married sept 6th so we'll be taking a flight from tokyo to minnesota around 8 weeks too!:shock: i will be picking your brain in august next year!:winkwink:

Have you scheduled your first appointment yet?! The wait is so frustrating, I know.

I'll keep you posted on how it goes :) My BFF did it with her baby this year so I'm sure it'll all work out.


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> yay for good news! can't wait to have hb and scan appointments...!!
> 
> my due date is july 9th and my younger brother is getting married sept 6th so we'll be taking a flight from tokyo to minnesota around 8 weeks too!:shock: i will be picking your brain in august next year!:winkwink:
> 
> Have you scheduled your first appointment yet?! The wait is so frustrating, I know.
> 
> I'll keep you posted on how it goes :) My BFF did it with her baby this year so I'm sure it'll all work out.Click to expand...

i haven't. my husband works at the hospital on base, and so do all his friends. his best guy friend is our PA's assistant and would be the person to order the test!:dohh: also, word spreads like wildfire there. so i am sort of dragging my feet about making the appointment. it's saturday here now anyway, so can't really do anything until monday anyway.:shrug:

i hear traveling with little babies is way easier than, say, a 2 year old. feed 'em, change 'em, keep 'em in a carrier. that's my plan anyway:thumbup:


----------



## MgreenM

love all the great news!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Wow, lots going on in this thread.

Congratulations jumpingo.

PD, you're baby's so adorable. Sorry about your troubles with breastfeeding but I really appreciate you sharing your story. I hope to breastfeed but it's good to be realistic and understand that things don't always work out like we want to and it's ok as long as baby is healthy.

Mgreen, a yeast infection on nipples sounds horrible. Glad to hear you got past it. 

Ladders, congrats on your your house sale. That's one less thing to stress about during your pregnancy. 

Curious, 12 week appointment with an ultrasound...awesome! 

So I had my due date dr. appointment today. I'm only 2 cm dilated and 20% effaced, -2 station which is basically no real progress. Everything else looked good, blood pressure was fine. My contractions have started getting more painful so at least there's hope that my body is doing something. I'm planning to start walking daily and bouncing on my ball. Guess it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## MgreenM

not quite past the infection yet, but it is MUCH better!

waiting to hear the news, soon!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a lot to catch up on! Congratulationson your beautiful girl, PD! And congrats on all the other great news, ladies. Nothing new here. We loved our cruise, sitting in the airport waiting for our flight home now. I could sleep for four days...


----------



## treeroot

Congrats PD! (finally!)

And I'm so glad to have you with us jump! So excited!

Glad your house sold ladders, that's a huge stress you're able to move forward with.


Sounds like most of you are progressing well; sorry to hear about infections.


----------



## MgreenM

Josie rolled from her tummy to her back this morning twice!!!!!!!!!!!! We were in total shock that it happened!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow! Big strong girl!! Better watch out, she'll be rolling all over the place before you know it!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay M! How exciting.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Crazy day today. I think I'm in labor. Earlier today I woke up and used the restroom and I when lay back in bed, there was a gush of some watery fluid. I thought for sure my water had broken or had started to leak. I called the birth center and they asked me to come in to test it and do a non stress test on the baby. Well, when they tested it, it was not amniotic fluid so they told me it was probably just really watery discharge and set me home. I was glad my waters hadn't broken coz that basically starts a clock where if within 24 hrs I wasn't in labor, I'd be induced. Plus I'm GBS+ so I don't want my baby without protection.

I'm now at home and busy working. I've had weird aches, pains and cramps over the last few days but about an hr ago, I noticed that the pain started getting consistent about every 10 minutes. They last about 20-30 seconds at a time. I'm nervous, scared, excited and afraid to get my hopes up again. But I really think this might be it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

How exciting! I hope this is it!!


----------



## ladders

Can't wait to hear the news. Good luck soontobe


----------



## MgreenM

good luck soon!

Today has been a rough, stressful day today. Josie has to have surgery for her stridor because it is so severe and is now on an apnea monitor and on top of that, we lost electricity and had to learn to use the monitor in the dark. I am so stressed out with this and my surgery.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry, M. Is it a serious surgery?


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck soon! I hope this is it for you. 

M that is exciting about the rolling over! And I'm sure Josie will be great. What is she having surgery for? Abigail keeps scaring me because she has a wheeze and has a tendency to stop paying attention when she eats and choking. She got to meet her cousin Josie this past weekend. I just thought the name thing was funny. 

Glad everyone seems to be doing well. 

Things are good here. It's incredibly crazy to think I have a baby. Sometimes I look at her and just think what do I do now? But she is so much fun. Even though she hates her crib and I'm incredibly strung out tired. But I really am doing well. I'm doing really well hormonally. Which, I guess when you think about it makes sense since my body never hit the give birth or produce milk hormones, it's only fair that I not get the crazy postpartum hormones. 

I can't wait to keep hearing more stories as we go. And then, of course, all the baby stories


----------



## MgreenM

it is an endoscopic procedure and they will trim the tissue that is causing the obstruction.


----------



## MrsKChicago

How are you feeling, Soon? Any updates? Hope you're not too miserable if she's still in there!


----------



## JCM

Thinking of you, soon!


----------



## AndiAmsterdam

Hi all! Mind if I join you ladies on this thread? I am 30 years old and just received my BFP about a week ago! I think I am only about 4 weeks along right now, but I am scheduling a doctor's appointment soon. This is baby #1 for us - I am very excited but also nervous! On top of that, I am an American living abroad in Amsterdam, so I am anxious about navigating the Dutch healthcare system and overcoming cultural norms (ie. the fact that a large percentage of Dutch women deliver without any pain medication while in their own homes...:huh:) Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself! Looking forward to this journey!


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, I'm struggling with my prenatals you guys. I was taking the gummies before and my Ob was fine with it but now the texture makes me gag and it's been getting worse. So I switched to pills for all my vitamins but swallowing these things still sucks. I dread it. On the plus side I am done with my progesterone suppositories! Yay! And my Ob said I could take Pepcid twice a day for my constant heartburn so things are looking up.

My jeans no longer button and I see maternity clothes in my very near future (luckily I went shopping last weekend) but I'm kind of in disbelief that I have a bump already. It feels so early! My mom said one of her teaching assistants is 26 weeks and just starting to move into maternity stuff. I hope I get my test results soon so I can tell work since I'm pretty sure I can't hide it much longer.

How is everyone doing? I hope everyone's good and kisses to our babies :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome, Andi! Amsterdam is a beautiful city, how did you come to be living there?

Owl, maybe your OB has some vitamin ideas? You're at the point where sickness should be easing up soon, so hopefully that will help, but I admit my aversions have stuck around. I know there are vitamin fortified juices and such for pregnant women, but I think they're limited in what vitamins are in them.

I was in maternity pants before we even announced, and we announced at 11 weeks  I would have been fine in too big pants, but it made more sense to just do maternity than to buy non-maternity jeans. I can still wear some non-maternity tops.


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> Owl, maybe your OB has some vitamin ideas? You're at the point where sickness should be easing up soon, so hopefully that will help, but I admit my aversions have stuck around. I know there are vitamin fortified juices and such for pregnant women, but I think they're limited in what vitamins are in them.
> 
> I was in maternity pants before we even announced, and we announced at 11 weeks  I would have been fine in too big pants, but it made more sense to just do maternity than to buy non-maternity jeans. I can still wear some non-maternity tops.

Yeah, that's a good thought. I'll ask my OB if it seems like I can't swallow these either.

That's so nice to hear about the pants! At least it's not just me! I did remind my mom that she said she was wearing maternity clothes in November with me and I'm due on my birthday so...


----------



## JCM

Welcome Andi! 
Oh owl, I already popped this week. Haha my belly is out there and there's no sucking in. When I try, I have to pee! I don't take a prenatal. My RE has me taking folic acid 3 times a day, 3 fish oil for dha (which I haven't been able to choke down), vitamin D and a B12. The folic acid pills are so tiny so I can get them down without puking them up. BUT, sometimes when I need to take a big pill I drink a little bit of carbonation. The bubbles seem to distract me from feeling the huge pill. My OB started me on diclegis for my nausea. So now I'm only sick half the day. Which is nice. Oh and I can't ride in the passenger seat in the car. I always have to drive or I'll get sick! Lol


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Quick update...Samantha Ava was born on November 5th at 10:19am. She weighed 7lbs 5oz. We are back home and are settling nicely to this new life. I'll tell u my labor story soon.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations!! Hope you're recovering well, looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## MgreenM

Congrats Soon! Welcome Andi!

Sorry I have been MIA. I had my surgery on Thursday and that went well. Coming out of anesthesia feels awful! My mom is coming in today to help and be here for Josie's surgery. I am so glad she is able to come. I have had a really rough week emotionally. Josie is starting to smile more and more each day and she is no longer swimming in her clothes! She is over 9lbs now! Josie is not sure if she wants to be awake or asleep right now! I don't know whether I should try and play with her or not lol! 

As for maternity clothes/showing - I didn't need maternity clothes until 6 or 7 months. However, it helps that I wear scrubs every day for work and those are pretty forgiving. I also lost weight just before and at the beginning of pregnancy and didn't gain more than 5lbs. In fact, I am WELL BELOW my prepregnancy weight at this point! I am down to 219 and I would love to get under 200 for health reasons. Before I go back to work, I need to buy new clothes! At least it is in a positive direction!

Owl - hopefully the morning sickness will start to ease up for you soon!

If I missed anything/anyone, I am sorry. There was a good amount to catch up on.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hope you're feeling ok after your surgery, M. I can't imagine dealing with double surgeries and a newborn!


----------



## treeroot

Soon, congrats! 

I'm glad the surgery went well MgreenM!


I don't think I've really posted anything about myself for a long time (I figure no one really cares! lol).

But I've been feeling a little down; the nauseousness makes me feel bummed out, I'm guessing many of you feel/felt the same. Though I've managed to keep back the puking except for two times :). I went off my prenatals for a while as well, and just started again today...so far so good. 

I'm also preforming in a play 5 times a week so I do feel pretty tired at work even without the whole pregnancy thing. Definitely not getting enough sleep, but the run ends next weekend.

I had my midwife appointment and was really disappointed. It was really just a "meet and greet", "here's what we do here" sort of thing. The appointment was long but we never really talked about _my_ pregnancy; how things were going, how I felt, what I should expect right now, etc. I guess I just feel like there's no support for the first trimester. I'll be 11 weeks by the time I have my first "real" appointment to check on me, my health, get tests, etc.

All that being said, all is well, and I shouldn't complain. 

It's nice to be in a group with everyone at different stages! It snowed a bit here this morning...anyone else starting to have the cold creep in?


----------



## MrsKChicago

A play and work? You must be exhausted!

My first appointment at 9 weeks was good, but I still think there's nowhere near enough first trimester support. It's the most fragile time in the pregnancy, and they don't see you for two months of it? Ridiculous! They at least need a Welcome to Pregnancy appointment with a nurse to make sure you know what's safe and unsafe. 

It's getting cold here, but still tolerable. I think the baby is keeping me warm. We got some snow on Halloween, but I was out of town, so I'm pretending it never happened ;) I know I'd be really struggling if it was the hottest part of summer right now, but I could do without the predicted polar vortex crap!


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats soon! I don't know about you and m but I will say that when they handed me Abigail for the first time, which granted was a little later since I had a c-section, I was so in love but also just kind of thought what the hell am I going to do with her? Not going to lie, I was rather terrified. Still am most days. But she is totally worth it.

I will say that I couldn't fit into regular clothes almost immediately. I wore dresses to work for a few months until I had to really wear maternity clothes. 

Welcome andi! Good luck navigating everything. I'm sure you will do amazing. 

Sorry to those of you still with the morning sickness. I don't miss that at all. I can say with confidence that was the very worst part of pregnancy. Once you get through it, everything gets 1000 times better.

Sorry if I missed any statements. I'm a little crazy lately. Hope everyone continues to do well.


----------



## MgreenM

Have we been editing the first page with birthdates as the babies are born? 

My first appointment was at 8 weeks and they were pretty thorough and it included an ultrasound (didn't see much at that point, but we saw her!). I really like my OB office. But, I will say this, my second appointment was with a different doctor and I was EXTREMELY disappointed, she was very short and didn't seem to want to take time with me. So I think your experience also varies with who you see. My office has 4 doctors and they tell you to see them all because you don't know who will be on call when you go into labor. The one I don't particularly like was on call when I went into labor, but one of the ones I really like was on call when Josie was actually born. Crazy how that worked out! But I do agree, there should be more support in the first trimester. So much is changing and hormones are crazy! I had an AWFUL time with the anxiety/depression throughout the pregnancy, but my doctors were very supportive.


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats Soon! I love the name. Can't wait to hear the story.

M, glad to hear you're recovering well. It all sounds stressful but glad to hear you're getting some support. I can't believe you only gained 5lbs! I have already gained that. Sigh!

JCM, tree - I really feel for you guys. 1st tri is rough. I am finally starting to feel like I'm on the upswing and mostly just nauseous when I'm hungry, instead of constantly. (And when I have to take my vitamins, of course! I'll have to try carbonation, JCM.) But I felt really distressed by it for a while there. Taking unisom/B6 helped some.

tree, sorry your appointment wasn't what you were hoping. I had my first Ob appointment at 8 weeks with an ultrasound, bloodwork, etc. And I'd actually had a 6 week ultrasound too, due to my loss. If I'd had to wait until 8 weeks I think I would have been going crazy. It's getting colder here too. I got my maternity jacket so that's good.

Glad to hear I'm not the only one who couldn't fit their regular clothes by this point. I Skyped with my parents today and they were like, "Oh yeah! You definitely have a bump going on there." Yup! I keep wearing the same few things to work that are baggy enough to hide it.


----------



## jumpingo

treeroot said:


> I don't think I've really posted anything about myself for a long time (I figure no one really cares! lol).
> 
> But I've been feeling a little down; the nauseousness makes me feel bummed out, I'm guessing many of you feel/felt the same. Though I've managed to keep back the puking except for two times :). I went off my prenatals for a while as well, and just started again today...so far so good.
> 
> I'm also preforming in a play 5 times a week so I do feel pretty tired at work even without the whole pregnancy thing. Definitely not getting enough sleep, but the run ends next weekend.
> 
> I had my midwife appointment and was really disappointed. It was really just a "meet and greet", "here's what we do here" sort of thing. The appointment was long but we never really talked about _my_ pregnancy; how things were going, how I felt, what I should expect right now, etc. I guess I just feel like there's no support for the first trimester. I'll be 11 weeks by the time I have my first "real" appointment to check on me, my health, get tests, etc.
> 
> All that being said, all is well, and I shouldn't complain.
> 
> It's nice to be in a group with everyone at different stages! It snowed a bit here this morning...anyone else starting to have the cold creep in?

i am probably bad about asking:dohh: but love hearing how everyone is!!

i agree. and by agree i mean, i had a very brief "here are meds that are okay, here are ones you can't take, mild exercise is good, OB will call you schedule your 12 week appointment, any questions?" follow-up the day i got my blood drawn and it came back positive, so...basically no support. no help with wondering what's normal or anything, and then doctors get "annoyed" when people come in saying they "read online" about this that or the other thing? well yeah, you didn't really give us any other choice!:growlmad: and i'm guessing OB won't call (because of base training that's going on last week and this week) so once again, i will have to call them. which is fine, but don't make it like they are going to call if they never do!!

sorry, guess i am more frustrated about it than i thought!:blush:

i am not necessarily depressed, but just anxious. just worried that i don't know if everything is okay. i am a total planner and not being able to know and organize and plan is enough to do me in!:wacko:

also, i take my prenatals at night to avoid them making me sick (or making any burp for the rest of the day taste like fish!:sick:) so maybe try that if they start making you sick again?


----------



## treeroot

Ah, sorry your first appointments weren't the greatest either jump.
I started by taking my prenatals at night since I already had problems with my regular multivitamin in the morning previously. But I think it was giving me cramps at night and I wasn't getting as good of a sleep. I think I'm going to try mid-day with a decent lunch. That way my body will be well awake and I'll already have breakfast in my tummy.


Sounds like most of you had much earlier appointments (with testing). I don't have a doctor right now so maybe if I did I would have had a short appointment with them at the beginning. 
I could have asked the midwife any questions I wanted, but maybe I was just feeling shy? (I was also sick with a cold). I guess maybe she just assumed I was well educated and didn't need any first-tri info. I know the care given at this clinic is thorough and each appointment is 45min long, so I think things will be much better going forward.
I have a least mild depression, so I feel anxious and sad fairly often, though I try to fight it as best I can! I'm sure that's part of why I felt so awful and lonely afterwards, but it's good to know you ladies agree with full first-tri support as well.

I don't seem to have gained any weight at all, but it's hard to tell since my office job was resulting in me slowly putting on weight anyway.
I'm sure that will change sooner then later.
Anyone have some sweet winter maternity styles their going to be rocking?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I asked when I called for my first appointment if there was anything I needed to know and the receptionist almost sounded confused. Like, what would I possibly need to know to get me safely through the first two months? She might have asked about vitamins, but that's it. It's nuts.

I'm mostly in jeans or cords and big comfy sweaters now. Not very fancy, but nice and comfy.


----------



## JCM

The only reason I had early appts and lots of them is because I went through ivf. Most offices here don't see you until 8-10 weeks. I had a bunch of appts to constantly check everything...but I think that's what you pay for when you hand over a ton of money to the dr that has to get you pregnant and keep you pregnant! I finally got to see the OB doctor this last week and I'm just over 10 weeks now. I will miss my reporductive team of people but I'm happy to be graduating to the normal OB care. Diclegis is totally saving me right now. I had an actual appetite this weekend so I'll be staying on that for awhile. I'm too scared to stop taking it. Maybe ask your OB office to call something in for you?


----------



## curiousowl

Some exciting news here! The Harmony results are in and it's a healthy...


GIRL!!!​


----------



## PDReggie

curiousowl said:


> Some exciting news here! The Harmony results are in and it's a healthy...
> 
> 
> GIRL!!!​

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats, Owl! I think my little dude is going to be very lonely in this thread!


----------



## MgreenM

That's wonderful Owl! 

MrsK - I am sure there will be another boy in the mix!

Ladies, if you have a good relationship with your mom or even mother-in-law, I strongly recommend you have them come to help you! Having mom here these last couple of days has REALLY eased my stress. It was also super helpful in the very beginning. Anyone can help; But it does need to be someone you trust and have a strong relationship. The other thing I did, I had a close friend that was available to me should I need something when mom wasn't available.


----------



## treeroot

curiousowl said:


> Some exciting news here! The Harmony results are in and it's a healthy...
> 
> 
> GIRL!!!​

Congrats! Always exciting :)


----------



## JCM

Congrats, owl!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

No way would I be able to spend that much time with my mom without murdering her or myself  But I do have one of my best friends who knows a lot about babies on call :D


----------



## jumpingo

MrsKChicago said:


> No way would I be able to spend that much time with my mom without murdering her or myself  But I do have one of my best friends who knows a lot about babies on call :D

me neither!!:roll:

a week on vacation with no baby was MORE than enough to need a couple weeks to recover! i already told my husband that if my parents come to japan when i have the baby, that they ARE staying in the hotel on base.:shy:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh gosh, I can barely manage weekend trips now without finding frequent excuses to get a break from her. She drives us all nuts.


----------



## MgreenM

I totally understand! My mother in law drives me crazy!


----------



## curiousowl

I'm already thinking about the summer and how we can schedule it so that either my mom or my MIL are around at all times. I'd be perfectly happy if either of them wanted to come for a couple of months straight! :)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Congratulations Owl on being Team pink!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I finally had time to sit down and write my labor and delivery story. I had a natural birth at a birth center, and while the labor was extremely long, the progression was relatively fast towards the end and Im very grateful that I had the birth that I wanted. Sorry if this is a little lengthy

I started getting contractions on Monday (11/3) afternoon. They were about 10 minutes apart at that time, and lasting only 30 seconds or sopretty manageable. I basically continued to have contractions throughout Monday, and at night time, I was taking cat naps in between contractions. At some point, I did manage to get 80 minutes of continuous sleep which I was very grateful for.

On Tuesday, I continued to have contractions all day. My DH decided to stay home from work that day because I couldn't do much by myself. He was really helpful, getting me food, helping me move around, etc. I also used the ball, lay down, sat on my bedroom floor, went on all fours basically used every technique I knew to ease the pain. By around 4pm, they started coming like 7 minutes apart on average and they were getting pretty intense. Thats when I decided to jump into my bathtub and soak. The hot water was amazing but I think I might have slowed my contractions a little because they spaced out again to like 10-12 minutesI was not a happy camper. 

Anyways, the contractions kept on coming and by around 11pm, they were like approximately 5 minutes apart and 45-50 seconds each. The birth center had told us had told us to use the 4-1-1 rule, i.e. call when they are 4 minutes apart, 1 minute each for at least an hour. I waited until like 1am and they were still 5 minutes apart but Id had enough. DH called the birth center and they told us to come in, but that if I hadn't progressed significantly theyd send us home.

We got to the birth center about 1:30am. I was checked and was 4cm (phew!!) so they checked me in. They checked the baby who was doing great, and hooked up the IV for antibiotics coz I was GBS+. I asked if I could get into the jetted tub but they said not yet because they didnt want to slow my contractions down. They continued to check the babys heartbeat every half hour during contractions to make sure she was doing fine. They also kept giving me antibiotics every 4 hours. In between, they unhooked the IV so that I could move around.

At around 8:15am, I was checked and was about 5-6 cm dilated. The contractions were about 3-5 min apart, but they were very intense and lasting about a minute each. They told me to walk around or bounce on the ball to try and get them a little closer (what??) which DH & I did for maybe 30 minutes and I was done. The contractions were being followed by mini-contractions and it was all very painful without much of a break. I was allowed to go into the jetted tub at that point and it was amazing!! The contractions still hurt like hell, but the period in between I did get some more pain relief. DH sat there with me, giving me massages, trying to help where he could. Just having his presence there was very reassuring for me. 

At some point, the contractions started to come much closer together, almost one on top of each other with no break in between. At around 10:00am, they checked me and said I was pretty much 9-10cm. My bag of waters was bulging and they offered to break it to get things going which I agreed. Once they broke it, I felt a big whoosh and when the next contraction came, I had the strongest urge to push. I will say that the contractions at that point weren't painful, they just gave a really strong urge to push and when I pushed, I felt so much better. My midwife allowed me to ride about 5 contractions in the tub and start pushing there and then DH and the nurse got me on the bed where I pushed until Samantha was born at 10:19am. DH cut the cord :) even though he didn't think he would want to. After she was born, they put her on me and wiped her off there, and we did skin to skin for like 2 hours after that. It was the most amazing feeling ever to just hold her and see her astonished face looking at us and around. 

I had two 1st degree tears so not too bad. The placenta came out like an hour after. All in all, it was an amazing experience and one I would do again and again for the prize at the end. 

And just in case youre curious, I gained 22 lbs my whole pregnancy and after I gave birth, I lost about 12 lbs. However, I still looked like I was 6 months pregnant :wacko:. So Im now 10lbs over my pre-pregnancy weight.


----------



## treeroot

Thanks for sharing Soon.

So glad everything went well. :)

I'm not sure how I feel about the birthing process yet...mostly terrified I'm pretty sure. But it's far enough away that it doesn't seem real yet.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for the birth story! I'm planning on a natural birth, so I'm glad to hear it was manageable.

Treeroot, I plan to stay in deep denial til the kid is at least halfway out ;)


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks Soon! Congrats again. I'm hoping to have a med-free birth too. We shall see.


----------



## treeroot

MrsKChicago said:


> I plan to stay in deep denial til the kid is at least halfway out ;)

Lol, yes exactly!


And I'm also "planning" med-free (I think all births are natural! :)), at home. I know how quickly things can change though, so I'm not too concerned about things taking a different route.

(My sister went from home birth to C-section, but everything turned out well in the end and that's all you can really hope for I think.)


----------



## MrsKChicago

You're brave to do a home birth! I know technically they're totally safe and we've been doing it for millennia, but the idea creeps me out. I'm pretty sure it would traumatize my high strung dog, too ;) I'm trying to get as close as I can to the home birth experience, but in a hospital. Knowing my luck, we'll get a March blizzard and I'll be birthing on the couch whether I like it or not!


----------



## MgreenM

What a great story Soon! Glad it went the way you wanted it to!

Josephine is out of surgery and doing fine. The found she also has tracheal malacia and subglottal stenosis, so she will be on the monitor for at least another two months and there is the possibility of additional surgeries in the future for her as a result of this. 

This has been challenging for me because intellectually, I fully understand what is going on and the necessity of all of the treatments/monitoring. Emotionally, it is very hard for me to take in and accept all of this information. My biggest fear at this point is that the daycare won't take her because of the monitor. I have talked to them and the person I spoke with does not have the final say. So she will talk with the person who has the final say but she thinks they will still be able to take Josie. It just stresses me out because financially, I really do need to return to work. In fact, psychologically, I need to return to work and I like where I work and what I do. So, we will see what the day care says and how she is doing and go from there. Luckily I have great family and friends.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Poor Josie! Keep us updated, M. I hope the daycare can take her.


----------



## treeroot

Oh MgreenM that is very stressful! I hope it all works out; or at least you can start to make plans once you know what your options are.


You know MrsK, I don't feel very brave :p (again, probably that whole denial thing ;)). The hospital is also 15 min away tops, so that's a pretty good safety net in my mind. The midwifes also come with tons of gear; most of what you'd find in the hospital.
So we shall see, as I learn more about it...but that's the plan for now.


----------



## lsd2721

So, I have had so much going on that I haven't been on in a very long time and feel that I have a lot to catch up on, but I am definitely going to catch up!!! :) Hope everyone is doing good.

Just a quick update on me, we found out we are having a baby girl!!! :) Emma Rose! Haha. We had a gender reveal this weekend and everyone was pleasantly surprised (they were all pretty positive I was having a boy!). 

We did find out that she has a swollen kidney (left side) but the doctor doesn't seem to concerned at all. Says it's more than likely because her first urine hasn't passed through yet. So I hope everything is ok with that. We'll have another ultrasound in January. 

Hope everyone is doing good! Can't wait to catch up on everyone! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on the girl, LSD! Tell Emma to get peeing already!

Tree, I'm sure it'll be great. Homebirth midwives really know what they're doing and when to transfer. My intellectual mind says they're great, it's just my paranoid mind that thinks the idea is terrifying ;)


----------



## curiousowl

M, so glad to hear Josie is doing well post-surgery. That sounds totally overwhelming but I know you guys will get through it. I'm keeping you guys in my thoughts.

Congrats lsd! Yay, girls! (Sorry MrsK :) )


----------



## MrsKChicago

curiousowl said:


> Congrats lsd! Yay, girls! (Sorry MrsK :) )

Haha! No problem, I've always been a rebel at heart ;)


----------



## treeroot

Comgrats on the girl lsd!


*(possible trigger warning below)*
There's another actor in my play that is pregnant (I guess we'e a fruitful bunch), but she just had her appointment yesterday and there was no heartbeat. She's four months and will have to go in, in a few days.
I had such a cry before getting ready, I couldn't help it. I made sure she didn't see because she doesn't need to feel bad about making anyone else upset (she even said she wasn't sure if she wanted to tell me in case it made me anxious, but wanted to give me some stuff she had). I think she was still in shock. And she preformed well to boot. I'm not sure I could have.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, how heartbreaking! I can't even imagine, especially so far in.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Today is V Day! It seemed so far away at the beginning!


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats on the smooth birth soon. I'm glad everything went well. 

M glad Josie is doing well but what is the other stuff she has? I will keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers.

So excited for more girls but I feel like mrsk is kind of holding down the boy fort over there by herself.

I can't wait for more stories!!! Pregnancy, birth, and baby stories.

Not a lot here. We switched Abigail to the gentle formula because she was getting very fussy and straining and crying from gas. So I'm hoping the next few days gets less angry from her end. 

So I have a bit of a strange question, we had some friends visiting and of course one of them inevitably asked if Dan and I were wanting more kids. Now, obviously with the incision site still healing a little I'm not even contemplating that. But my dh was like after what happened during surgery, I'm not sure we're ever having sex again just in case. I understand he got freaked out when everything went a little sideways but I'm not ruling out having another one in a few years. It's not important right now and I don't want to talk about this while it's still fresh in his memory, but I also don't want him to think he can just say this is it without talking about it. Should I say something or just let it go for now?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Let it go for now, I think. It was probably terrifying for him to watch, and that's all very fresh right now. He'll probably be more open to it with some distance.


----------



## MgreenM

Josie is having a good night and they are weaning her off of the oxygen pretty quickly. The nurses here are great! I finally got more than 1-2 hours of sleep in one shot! If I hadn't woken up feeling totally engorged and needing to pump, I probably would have slept more. I will go back and sleep in a bit. But it's hard to leave her bedside!

Reggie- you asked about her diagnoses, here are some links: https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001084.htm
https://www.chop.edu/conditions-diseases/subglottic-stenosis/about#.VGW0-fnF_w8

As for your question, I agree, let it go right now. It's something to discuss in the future. If you want to, you could talk to him and say "We don't have to make a decision now, but let's talk about how to respond when people ask us this question." This way, you won't feel awkward if/when other people ask. DH and I have agreed to just see where life takes us. Even if we choose to have another child, we both agree we want to wait a while before doing so. We need to adjust to life with 1 child. Besides, I don't think a few years age difference is a bad thing. My brother and I are 6 years apart and while we have our issues, we generally get along well.


----------



## treeroot

Good to hear things are progressing well with Josie, MgreenM.


(Just realized this is too long, guess I just needed to vent)
I took a "personal day" from work today and will make up the time probably spread over today and the weekend. I'm trying not to feel guilty about it. I just needed a break, it feels like I've been non stop for two weeks now, with the play running over the weekend I may be a bit burnt out. And there's no where to relax at work if I need to. We have open-style work spaces so there's no privacy even if I just need to put my head on the desk.
My work honors flex time, so they're quite good in you need to work around a schedule. I don't tend to have as much flexibility because people tend to need me in the office for various last minute requests, but really, I'm out doing field work occasionally and staff have to work around that.
I'm usually in early and staying late, and I'll always work until I get their project done by the deadline. But these days, even on the days without the play, I'm ready to clock-out to the minute. I just don't have the energy or ability not to feel sick by 4:30 to stay and power through.
Ah guilt.

Lol, yup, waaay too long.


I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats on V day MrsK!

PD, I agree. I'd ask for him to not say things like that but that you can save the discussion for later on when things aren't so fresh.

M, thanks for sharing those links. Poor Josie. But it sounds like she's in good hands.

tree, don't feel bad. Time off is a job benefit, just like health insurance, etc. You are entitled to take that time! And 1st tri is intense and exhausting.


----------



## lsd2721

So, might be a stupid question. What is v-day?


----------



## MgreenM

Great news! We are going home today! Thank you everyone for all of your support!

Tree- I am sure it was fine that you took a day off. Sometimes you need to do that. Remember, if you don't take care of yourself, you can't do your job and/or take care of others!

I wrote up an article that I want to try to get published about my experience being pregnant and working in a hospital and the way my coworkers treated me. If you ladies are interested, I will post it here and I certainly welcome feedback!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hooray for going home! I think the article sounds interesting!

Tree, it sounds like you really needed the break. I don't think I could even have managed a normal 9-5 job in the first trimester, I was so exhausted. We ate a lot of pizza those months... It gets better, but your stamina may never return to where it was pre-pregnancy, so try to find some workarounds if you can.

LSD, V Day is Viability Day. 24 weeks is the earliest they can potentially save a preemie, though I think that's not so accurate anymore - I'm pretty sure I've heard stories about really good hospitals saving them even earlier, but 24 weeks is the standard "Yeah, we're really going to try!" date. Exciting! 

Ladies, my mother is going to drive me insane. We went shopping yesterday, and all I could think when I got home was how much I wish I could have a couple beers  She's a constant nag, she's still harping on about rust stains in my toilet from a holiday I hosted TWO YEARS AGO, she doesn't get why we aren't enthusiastic about resuming contact with my mentally ill and delusional MIL (she can feed herself and pay the bills, so whats the problem?), SIL finally told her to stop with the damn advice so now she's giving ME advice on how they should raise their child? I don't even know what I'm supposed to do with that. And she thinks it's financially irresponsible to spend money on maternity clothes and that I should get stuff I can wear post pregnancy, because the stuff that looks good at 9 months is totally going to be flattering when I'm not pregnant. Also, I should be careful because when she had us, she only lost one pound more than we weighed when she gave birth, and had to lose all the rest later. Nevermind the amniotic fluid and the placenta and the increased blood and water volume that you lose over the next couple weeks... 

And then she finishes up by saying that she doesn't see my nephew enough and she hopes she'll see my baby more. Yeah, sure, you make that prospect sound SO appealing... It never occurs to her that nobody wants to see her because she's a big stinky jerkface and nobody likes her.


----------



## lsd2721

Tree (and anyone else this applies too), all you ladies that work a normal job, especially during the first trimester, I'm so impressed by y'all! I have a little part time job that I make my own hours. I was able to take naps and rest and work less since I am my own boss and it was so needed! I can't imagine having to go in to work like y'all do and stay concentrated! My first trimester was so tiring for me! If you need a day off I say take it and don't feel guilty! You and your lovely baby cooking in your tummy definitely need rest!

V-day! That makes sense! :) Happy V-day to you Mrsk! :)

Pd, I'd say I agree with everyone. Leave it alone for now. Let all this stuff that has gone on kind of settle down but I would say let's leave the topic open for discussion later! :) Congrats by the way! :)

MgreenM, So glad you get to go home! I would definitely love to read your article! :)


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, MrsK. That sounds awful, you poor thing! How frustrating. She sounds a lot like my best friend's MIL. My friend finally got to a point where she started cutting off conversations or leaving outings (if possible) as soon as her MIL started in on things. So like, "Thanks for your opinion but this isn't something I want to discuss." And then if her MIL kept in on it, "I appreciate you have an opinion but as I said, I don't care to discuss this any further." And if she still didn't stop, "Alright, well as I've said twice now I don't want to discuss this I'm going to have to get off the phone now." She said it took some time but did make things way better! I don't know if this is something that would work for you but might be something to consider. I can only imagine how infuriating that is.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think I'm going to have to find a way to do that. It's not easy because usually if we do something, we go out in her car, and it can be a pain to just take off halfway across the city. There was a brief period of time when "I'm not having this conversation with you" was effective, I may have to start pulling that one out again, too.

If she brings up the rust stain one more time, she's just not invited anymore. If she asks about why she didn't get an invite to some event, I'll tell her it's obvious she's not comfortable in my home, so I wasn't go to subject her to it anymore.


----------



## MgreenM

MrsK, it looks like you got some great advice! Family can be challenging. I am going to post my article below. Keep in mind, I wrote this with fellow OTs as the target audience.


When I first found out I was pregnant, I was both elated and terrified. I have wanted to have children for a long time but was waiting until I was married to do so. With a stable job and newly married, my husband and I decided to let nature take its course. However, I had been casually looking for a new job in order to work towards my long term career goals. I had just turned in my resignation and accepted a new position when I found out that we were going to have a baby. I didn&#8217;t know what to do. Should I stay where I was at and not be able to progress towards my career goals and continue to be unhappy or do I embark on the next journey? I decided to take the new position and just hope for the best. As luck would have it, I fell into a department which is very family centered and supportive of all of its employees. I decided to tell them about the pregnancy before I started in order to have an open and honest relationship with my supervisors. During orientation, they even talked to me about working pumping into my workday when I would return to work.

Working as an OT in acute care, there are physical, psychological, and emotional demands. Balancing my health and my work responsibilities was a learning process. There were times during the first trimester where I began to have hot flashes and feel diaphoretic in the middle of a treatment session. I would make sure my patient was in a safe position and then go do whatever I needed to in order to feel better. I would just explain to my patients that I was pregnant and needed to use the bathroom. Once I got past the first trimester, I didn&#8217;t have this issue very often and was able to fulfill my work responsibilities fully. 

However, as I progressed through the pregnancy, people began to be concerned about how much I was doing at work. My obstetrician knew my occupation and the setting in which I work from the very first visit. I was never told I couldn&#8217;t perform my job duties. In fact, I was told to listen to my body know my limits, and ask for help. So, I did exactly that! As I approached my due date, the nurses were increasingly concerned about me performing transfers and my supervisor did her best to give me high level patients, not requiring a lot of lifting. My in-laws came for a visit and wouldn&#8217;t let me do anything. I felt like everyone was treating me like an invalid &#8211; as if I was a fragile being that couldn&#8217;t do things for myself. But the reality is, I could do these things. If I felt it was too much, I asked for help. It upset me that so many people made these assumptions.

As I sit in my daughter&#8217;s hospital room writing this, I am reminded of what we think about as OTs when we develop treatment plans for our patients. Participation in my role as an occupational therapist is really important to me. I wanted to do my job to my fullest ability. In my role as a home owner and wife, I wanted to take care of everything that I would normally do. I didn't want anyone telling me what I could and couldn't do when my doctors had not placed any formal restrictions on me. No one would want that. I wanted to participate in these roles and in an environment in which I felt comfortable and supported. My employer provided that environment for me. My husband supported me in just the right way. I adapted and compensated for the changes my body went through during pregnancy in order to fulfill my roles as an occupational therapist, wife, friend, and future mother. With my daughter having just had surgery and being in the hospital, I also have to make sure that I fulfill my role as Mommy and not worry about the clinical piece of this experience. Of course, I use my clinical knowledge to advocate for my daughter. As a fellow OT and great friend has said to me, &#8220;It&#8217;s time to just wear my mommy hat and not worry about the clinical end of things. That&#8217;s what the doctors and nurses are for.&#8221;

As therapists, we are often more concerned about others than we are ourselves. We always think about roles, occupations, and participation with our patients. We shouldn't forget about ourselves. If we do, that puts us at risk for illness, social isolation, and potentially depression. It is important to remember that taking care of ourselves is not being selfish. It is just like what I tell family members of my patients: If we don&#8217;t take care of ourselves, we can&#8217;t provide care for our families and our patients.


----------



## JCM

Love the article M! 

Ohhhhhh MrsK I wish I would have read this the other day. So my belly popped out this week. It's high and super hard so there's no hiding it at all. My dad had seen me for lunch on Wednesday and he noticed. Didn't say much just oh wow you're kind of showing! So then my parents came over for dinner Thursday night and I had just gotten a facial (my skin is crazy right now) so my face was shiny and really smooth but no make up on at all. I don't generally wear makeup really. Most days just some powder and bronzer. So anyway my parents walk in and my dad said look, she's showing a little bit so the baby must be growing! My mother looked at me, my face not my belly, and said ohhh wow look at how huge your face is. WHHHHAAAATTT??? Who says that? My parents live 15 mins from me. Not like she hadn't seen me. I see her once a week probably. And my face is not big. If anything, I've lost weight. What a rude thing to say right? So I saw her today and someone had asked about any baby names I had in mind so I said yeah I like Henry for a boy. My mom said ugh I just hate that name it's so awful. So I looked at her and said well, at the way things are going you might not really get to be around much so I wouldn't worry about it. Evvvvverybody has an opinion I know, it would just be nice if my own mother would shut her trap.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mothers, right?? Henry is a good, solid name! I'm keeping our name a secret from all but a few friends just so I don't hear anything from mom. I don't get it! If your kid is abusing or neglecting your grandchild, or wants to name him Smalldick Asswipe, then by all means, step in. Otherwise, shut your trap unless you're asked for advice!

How did she respond to you threatening to limit contact? My mom still hasn't made to connection between her being a meddling jerk and her not being invited to see my nephew all the time.


----------



## PDReggie

Thanks for the input everyone. It was what I was thinking but I kind of wanted to make sure I wasn't either going off the chain or just ignoring a problem. I'm mostly over it, and I KNOW that the c-section was incredibly hard on DH. Just being in the hospital for the birth was difficult for him since neither of us has had to be in the hospital in the 10 years we've been together and the last time any one we know has been in the hospital was watching his mother lose her battle to breast cancer. I can only imagine watching my blood pressure drop to 60/30 and the doctors calling for more blood probably did not do wonders for his psyche. But I mean how often does that happen? 

M, I'm so gglad Josie's surgery went well and that you are back home. Your article was great and even though it was written with a specific target I can say I knew exactly how you felt.

For the mom problems, I offer no advice. My mom and I normally get along very well. And we do again now that Abigail is finally here. But we had some serious battles while I was pregnant about my boundaries and the fact that this was MY baby not hers. I tried to be as nice as possible, but it definitely required a go f yourself once or twice. Good luck girls.


----------



## JCM

She was so quiet. Later she said well, you're right. It's your baby so you should name it what you want. DUH!!!!!


----------



## MgreenM

JCM - good for you for standing up to your mother!

I kept the name a secret too. the only one who knew was my cousin because she was pregnant at the same time and we didn't want to pick the same name.

Family is tough. My MIL was trying to be supportive when she told me i shouldnt feel guilty about josie's issues because it's not my fault...my brain hadn't even gone there! sO FOR A BRIEF MOMENT, I GAVE MYSELF A LITTLE GUILT. BUT, SHE WAS SPEAKING FROM EXPERIENCE AND WAS TRYING TO OFFER SUPPORT.

oh, geez! sorry for the all caps. I am pumping and typing one handed.

reggie and soon - how are you and the babies doing?


----------



## MrsKChicago

JCM said:


> She was so quiet. Later she said well, you're right. It's your baby so you should name it what you want. DUH!!!!!

Haha! No sh*t, mom!

M, how are you holding up? How's Josie's recovery going?


----------



## curiousowl

Great article M!

Sorry for you guys dealing with family nonsense. My biggest annoyance thus far has been my MIL posting it on Facebook without asking but we had given her the go ahead to tell people. And she didn't tag either of us so it was fine. What really bugged me was one of her Facebook friends saying "Oh, yay! You finally get your girl!" (My MIL had 3 boys and everyone knows she always wanted a girl.) Um, wtf. No, pretty sure it's not HER girl!

In better news we met up with a doula yesterday and I LOVED her. Like DH asked if I thought she'd be our friend after this, lol. That's how much we clicked with her. So excited to have her help with this birth.

And we made a list of all the baby stuff we need to research and register for. It feels early but with Xmas/Hanukkah coming up I have a feeling we're getting baby stuff regardless so better to steer them towards things we actually want.


----------



## MgreenM

I am doing okay, overtired...She has been much fussier than usual because the antibiotics are giving her diarrhea and horrible gas. At least it has only been during the day! She is sleeping well at night! Mom left today. I had a recurrence of the yeast infection, so dealing with that again...ugh!


----------



## PDReggie

Abigail is doing well. She is rather fussy today. and isn't eating the normal amount so she is waking up more often. not really sure how to fix that except to let her cry for an hour after she wakes up to get her back on a 4 hour schedule but not sure I could take that. Other than that we are doing well. She has her 1 month appointment the day after Thanksgiving so we will see how everything is then. I keep trying to weigh her by weighing myself then weighing both of us. Unfortunately, my scale sucks and every time I do this is it different. Even when it is done right in a row. So she weighs somewhere in the 10 pound range is the best I can average. I hope everyone is feeling well and all the babies are doing well, both in and out of the womb!


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Abigail is doing well. She is rather fussy today. and isn't eating the normal amount so she is waking up more often. not really sure how to fix that except to let her cry for an hour after she wakes up to get her back on a 4 hour schedule but not sure I could take that. Other than that we are doing well. She has her 1 month appointment the day after Thanksgiving so we will see how everything is then. I keep trying to weigh her by weighing myself then weighing both of us. Unfortunately, my scale sucks and every time I do this is it different. Even when it is done right in a row. So she weighs somewhere in the 10 pound range is the best I can average. I hope everyone is feeling well and all the babies are doing well, both in and out of the womb!

Are you calling her Abigail or Abby? or both? As for the frequency of feedings, they can fluctuate. In my opinion, at her age, the frequency should be determined by the baby. Sometimes Josie will eat more often during the day and then do her usual 6ish hours at night. If you think it is not the hunger issue, you can always try checking her diaper first. 

In our county, we have a program called Healthy Families. I showed my article to our family worker today and she had me send it to her boss to see if they would put it in the newsletter! So exciting! Once I get feedback from a couple of OT friends and come up with a good title, I will see where I can get it published. Mom thinks I could write a book. Not sure if I want to do that or not...might just blog about it. We'll see.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Very cool, M! And when you're a famous author, we can all say we knew you way back when ;)

Glad Abigail is doing well. Hopefully she's just having a rough day and will be back to normal soon. I would probably feed her on demand unless I was really about to lose my mind (and then I'd probably shove a bottle at DH and let him feed her on demand while I went and sat in a quiet room for half an hour). 

I had a good appointment today. Got my glucose test done, so I'm eager to hear the results of that. T is big enough now that it was super easy for the midwife to find his heartbeat, too :) Tonight is the first session of our birth class. If I was smart I'd be taking a nap right now!


----------



## lsd2721

Great article M! :) I hope it gets published for you! 

Great to hear how Abigail is doing! I'm sure Mrsk is right and she's just having a rough day! :) Hopefully things get a bit easier for you! 

MrsK, Hope you pass your glucose test! :) I was so excited when I passed mine! :) I had to drink a 16 ounce coke an hour before they took the blood. Did you have to do this or was it just the small little drink thingy?

Owl, that makes sense to register for things so people at least get you the stuff you want and not just guess! 

My sister has started planning my baby shower already! AHHH!! LOL It's going to be early February, so not long now!

I have started to feel the flutters of Emma moving more often now. I love that I can feel her now and can't wait til DH will be able to feel her move as well! He'll kiss my belly and sometimes I feel her move right after. I think it's cute because in my mind it's her reacting to her daddy's kisses! :) They're bonding already!

I find it amazing how family members find ways to piss you off. Aren't they thinking about your pregnancy hormones?! haha More family issues over here with my step mother making a fuss about how we're spending Thanksgiving with my mom instead of my father (divorced family). I'm not sure why she's doing this because Thanksgiving has always been alternating years between them. Last year was with them...so why?! Seems unnecessary. She's also putting her input for Christmas that we should start spending Christmas with one or the other and not do what we've always done since I can remember which is Christmas eve with my mom and Christmas day with dad. Why break what's been a great run?! Anyway, I am feeling that at this point I am going to have a chat with dad and mom about how I'm doing holidays from now on and not wanting to hear any complaints because once Emma comes along I am sure things will flare up even more!

Sorry for the rant but I've already ranted to husband and I'm sure he'll appreciate me not talking about it anymore!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, LSD, I hope I pass too! 

Isn't it exciting feeling them move? I've only really hit a turning point where I'm feeling him regularly over the past week or two, since my placenta has been blocking so much. It's so cool. I guess it'll be less cool when he's bruising my ribs in 2 months...

Sounds like your mom is trying to stake a claim on you before Emma arrives! Parents! We stopped by my brother's shop today, and I'd been complaining to my SIL about mom, so I guess she passed it on. He's wondering what we should do about her - there's serious talk of doing some kind of "Stop being an asshole" intervention.


----------



## PDReggie

M, for now she is Abigail. I said we may call her Abby when she gets older but I kind of feel like her personality will determine if she is Abigail or Abby. If she's sweet and girly it's Abigail. If she's a hellion (far more likely) she will be Abby. Right now her nickname is actually monkey. When she gets hungry she makes kind of hooting noises before she cries that sound like a chimpanzee. So I think my next tattoo will be a monkey down my ribs with a tail hanging down so that if we ever have another I can add to the tat. 

She slept well last night but then started getting up every hour or two this morning again so I think she may just be starting to be awake more during the day. 

If you get published give us the link or let us know where so we can all claim we now a famous author!

Good luck with the glucose test!


----------



## JCM

Hey all!!! 

Hope everyone has a great thanksgiving week! My appetite is back so I'm thankful for that! 

Soooooo the reason I stayed away is because I found out my results and I had to wait for my gender reveal cupcakes to tell my family....we are having a GIRL! I'm so shocked! I for sure thought it would be a boy! Chromosome tests came back good. Turns out though, my genetic tests show I'm a carrier for cystic fibrosis. I didn't even think my mom was a carrier! My uncle died from CF when I was little and my due date is his birthday...weird right? Anyway, they tested DH last week and he doesn't know of family history with anything like that so hopefully we will not have to worry about it. Worst case, he's a carrier and we have a 1 in 4 chance of having a CF baby. In that case we just have extra ultrasounds and measurements. Best case, he's not a carrier and I can relax. Lol whatever happens will happen I suppose! 

MrsK I was totally prepared to join you on the blue train! I still can't believe I'm going to have a daughter. I'm such a grown up!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats JCM! That's so exciting and so funny. Another girl!

Best of luck to you about the genetic testing. Fingers crossed he's not a carrier and you don't have to worry at all.

I had my 16w appointment today and everything was good. She found the hb immediately and agreed my uterus was high, like I thought. And my weight gain slowed down a bit, which is good. AND she told me to schedule my anatomy scan for before we fly home for Hanukkah/Christmas so I should have pictures to show the family. 3 weeks from today!

Also, we started registering last weekend and went out and tried out strollers and picked the one we want, at which point my parents said they wanted to get it for us. Awww!

Happy Thanksgiving all :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy Thanksgiving, ladies! 

Another girl? I'm starting to wonder if my little guy is going to come out a girl after all. It'll be fun explaining to her why the customized souvenir we brought back from our cruise lists her as Theodore ;) Congratulations! 

Glad all the scans and appointments are going well, and I hope the CF test comes back clear!

What stroller did you choose, Owl? I've become that crazy lady who has to resist the urge to stop people using "our" stroller (Baby Jogger City Select) in the wild and asking if they like it. I'm sure that would be really appreciated when it's 20 degrees out and you can't even tell I'm pregnant through my coat. I saw someone using it as a double the other day and I really was close to yelling out the car window ;)

I'm just waiting for my mid-December scan to make sure my placenta has moved up. Based on movement, I have a feeling it's shifted up into left anterior, because all the kicks I'm feeling are on my right side. We have our hospital orientation on the 3rd, and then our birth class starts in January! We were signed up for one that started last week, but she canceled it because we were the only couple. Not impressed! Especially this far into the pregnancy, when all the natural birth classes are several weeks long. We were lucky to find one that we liked and that didn't involve DH changing his work schedule.

I'm in double digits tomorrow! Crazy! Where did the time go?


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> What stroller did you choose, Owl? I've become that crazy lady who has to resist the urge to stop people using "our" stroller (Baby Jogger City Select) in the wild and asking if they like it. I'm sure that would be really appreciated when it's 20 degrees out and you can't even tell I'm pregnant through my coat. I saw someone using it as a double the other day and I really was close to yelling out the car window ;)

We picked the Baby Jogger City Mini GT. A lot of the strollers out there these days have these very curved handles and maybe it's my height but they killed my wrists even after just pushing them in the store for a couple minutes! In any case, DH stopped a couple leaving the store who had the exact same stroller/carseat we picked and asked them all kinds of stuff about it, lol. So don't feel bad :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, is that the one with the super easy pull handle to fold it up? I wanted more versatility out of mine, but that easy fold sure was tempting (ours is a pain to fold, but I'm hoping I get the hang of it). When we first looked at strollers, a random dad in the store actually interrupted us to show us that stroller and talk about how much he liked it.


----------



## curiousowl

Yes, I love the pull the handle to fold thing! Amazingly easy. I think it will work well for us since we'll be traveling a lot with it (and I'll be doing plenty of traveling just me and her). It's fairly light too. I'm sure you'll get the hang of your fold. I was really torn about giving up the option to reverse face (we looked hard at the City Vera) but the weight and easy fold won out. I have no idea what our plans are for a second (besides eventually) so we weren't too worried about adding a second seat.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think City Joggers in general have a lot of innovative features. One of my favorite features on ours is the hand brake. The foot brakes I tried were all such a pain! And it's so so easy to take the seat off and swap it for the bassinet and so on. Maybe one day they'll combine all their great ideas into the One Perfect Stroller.


----------



## curiousowl

Yeah, the holy grail of strollers :) Light, easy fold, versatile. Am I missing anything? I think I'm definitely a Baby Jogger fan too. Everyone swears they love theirs. The GT has the hand break too, I liked that as well.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Maybe they can design it to change diapers? ;)


----------



## curiousowl

I'd buy that in a heartbeat, lol.


----------



## JCM

I have the city select, MrsK! I love how easy it is to push! Plus we needed the option of the second seat because we transferred two embryos...just in case! Our car seat is by uppababy. It's super cute and easy to snap in and out of the car and stroller. I needed easy. I can't struggle with buttons too long without going crazy. My stomach is so high up now. It's crazy. I went core my caffeine limit today...I needed it though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I can't wait to get ours! I'm hoping I can get it assembled and get it kind of broken in and figure out the trick to folding it before the baby is here. DH says it's sooo easy, and I can't get it to work at all! I'll be that crazy lady pushing an empty stroller around the neighborhood ;)

I don't think going over the caffeine limit is a big deal as long as you're not doing it all the time. You need every mg you can get in the first trimester!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm really tempted to just buy the stroller. Everyone is doing the free second seat right now, and it would increase our resale value even if we didn't use it. DH is in favor of just leaving it on the registry because there are a couple people who might buy it. I guess saving $500 because someone else bought it beats better resale value, huh? I wish there was an easy way to make it clear to shower guests that if they get the free second seat deal offered, they should take it.


----------



## JCM

I couldn't wait, we just bought it. Plus, someone had put together a floor model on accident and they had too many so I got like 30 percent off. Do you have BuyBuy Baby? They will give you a 20% off coupon every month. Sign up with them! I just get them emailed to me every month. Sometimes twice if I use my coupon right away. We also got the floor model for the car seat. So basically I got both for about 400 bucks. It was awesome.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're registered at Buy Buy Baby, but all the coupons I've gotten have excluded Baby Jogger. And a few other brands of things we picked. Typical, huh? I thought it would be nice for people to be able to use the coupons on other things, though. We're registered at Amazon, too, so I based which registry some things went onto on the price minus 20% to see which was cheaper.


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats on the girl! Maybe one day in another 30 years all the girls will be on a similar thread together. Hope everything comes back well with your red tests.

Abigail and I took our first solo outing yesterday. Unfortunately it was to the grocery store. Boo. Although, I did hit up the Starbucks drive thru on the way there.:coffee: We did really well until the ride home when she woke up ready to eat. So the groceries had to sit in the car for a bit while I gave her a bottle. But there is one of the few benefits of living in the cold!


----------



## MgreenM

We ended up going with a graco stroller. Wow! another girl! 

I survived taking the dog to the vet with the baby, by myself! my in laws are in town and of course, the ONE thing I WANTED them to help with, they didn't! She has been so fussy with them. It is hard to see her getting so upset with them! Ugh! They are here through the weekend! It drives me crazy and I am trying to give them time with her and let them hold her. It's hard when she gets this upset. And they want us to leave her with them...don't htink it's going to happen.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on the successful outings, ladies!

Is she just going through a stranger danger phase, do you think? I guess some babies just hate being passed around. Hopefully she grows out of it so you can get some relief! My nephew doesn't seem to like my mom much, but we all think it's because she comes on too strong and gets in his face, since he's fine with most people. Of course, if we tried telling _her_ that...


----------



## treeroot

Love the stroller talk :). No purchases here yet, I think I'll be waiting for hand me downs first and then see what's needed.

And I have been keeping up, I just haven't posted in awhile.

I thought your article was great MgreenM.

I feel bad for those with family drama, no one needs that extra stress in their lives. I'm not close with my in-laws, but it's a small family so it's quite manageable. My own immediate family are quite kind and generous people, so we tend to all get along quite well. Any friction is dealt with maturely for the most part.

I can't believe there are so many girls; I'm not sure yet when I want to find out.


Oh yes, I got to have me first ultrasound on Friday. I thought it was pretty amazing, my partner thought it was awesome as well. I loved seeing baby swimming in there (though she did have to wake it up! lol).

Thank you as well for all the support ladies, I feel silly even needing it. I really do feel like I'm not meeting life expectations (whose expectations? Mine.). I know it's in my head but it's its hard to separate that from how I feel, and to be fair I felt that way before getting pregnant so now it's just worse!

On the work front I've told our HR lady whom I really trust, as well as my sort-of supervisor. I'm glad I did since they were very adamant that I take the flexibility I need. I think it will be better once I tell the rest of work as well, as I think they will be more understanding of my time commitments. Not that anyone's complained; but I'm used to going that extra mile and being ahead of the game, while lately it feels like all I do is play catch up. And I'm not a workaholic by any means...I just hate letting people down!


Anyone participating in a regular active activity? I run sometimes but I probably average a total of 10 days a year.:blush:
There's a prenatal yoga class at a boutique/studio downtown I'm thinking of trying. Anyone give that a whirl?


----------



## jumpingo

treeroot said:


> Love the stroller talk :). No purchases here yet, I think I'll be waiting for hand me downs first and then see what's needed.

yes, i love hearing what people bought and why - strollers, cribs, pack n plays, car seats, the whole nine yards!:thumbup:

when i was living in the middle of tokyo, i didn't own a car and foresaw (in my single unmarried not even dating daydreams!:haha:) myself baby wearing for everything. trains with a stroller just never looked like something i wanted to do. but now i live on base and a car is a necessary evil, along with a car seat. i'm thinking i will get a jogging stroller (the 3 wheeler type) for walks/jogs but i'd like to baby wear as much as possible. bought an ergo several months back:blush: but still researching strollers and car seats.:coffee: 



treeroot said:


> Anyone participating in a regular active activity? I run sometimes but I probably average a total of 10 days a year.:blush:
> There's a prenatal yoga class at a boutique/studio downtown I'm thinking of trying. Anyone give that a whirl?

i was running a mile a day for the first half of november, but then i started not feeling so well and fell off the wagon. i need to get moving again but am not motivated at ALL.:nope: maybe i will try to convince my husband to go for a walk around the neighborhood with me today.


----------



## MrsKChicago

How do you like the Ergo? Have you tried it on? I'm still puzzling through which carrier(s) I want.

I'm hoping to do a lot of babywearing, but I know there will be times when it's just not the best choice. If we're spending a long day at the museum, or if I want to walk to the grocery store with him and carry groceries home in the stroller basket, or if it's 100 degrees, then I'll probably just want to push him. 

I keep meaning to do something more active, even if it's just going to the gym and walking in the pool, but I always forget or don't have the energy. I really need to get it together.


----------



## jumpingo

MrsKChicago said:


> How do you like the Ergo? Have you tried it on? I'm still puzzling through which carrier(s) I want.
> 
> I'm hoping to do a lot of babywearing, but I know there will be times when it's just not the best choice. If we're spending a long day at the museum, or if I want to walk to the grocery store with him and carry groceries home in the stroller basket, or if it's 100 degrees, then I'll probably just want to push him.
> 
> I keep meaning to do something more active, even if it's just going to the gym and walking in the pool, but I always forget or don't have the energy. I really need to get it together.

it's still in the box, ha! i tried it on when it arrived, but we were still trying to get pregnant at that point, so i felt like a crazy woman and put it right back in the box into storage.:wacko: i used to work at a bilingual "mommy and me" school for kids 0-5 in tokyo and SOOOO many of the moms there had Ergos. 

and yeah, i imagine there will be days when i just want to throw the kid into the stroller and not have all the weight to carry around, so guess i should make sure the jogger folds up at least enough to fit in the trunk!:winkwink:


----------



## treeroot

Mmmm, I haven't thought about baby wearing vs. strollers. Guess I just assumed I'd be doing both.

Yes, the energy and general nauseousness has kept me from exercising as well. I definitely feel that lack of motivation! I do walk home from work, so at least I'm getting a daily 15 min, but I would really like more.
Looking forward to some cross country skiing this winter.


----------



## MrsKChicago

There's a store here that has a bunch of carriers to try on, and I could borrow my nephew if I wanted to, but I don't think I'd get a very accurate idea of how they fit at 6 months pregnant! 

I used to get in 4-5 miles/day of walking in the course of my commute to work, but since I started working from home, I have very little reason to go any farther than the backyard. It's really sad. I'm feeling more motivated now, but the weather sucks.


----------



## MgreenM

I like the pikkolo and just bought one. definitely go to the store and try them on, see what you like best.

I think Josie doesn't do well with my inlaws because they are more high strung than we are.

As for exercise, I do my best to walk the dog daily. It's hard though.


----------



## PDReggie

We went with the baby trend jogger. I liked how mobile it was. Haven't really used it so far. Only place I have taken her so far is stores where I used the shopping cart. I assume I will use the stroller and carrier more once I am going out with her more. So far between the weather and the fact that I don't like taking her to crowded places during flu season, we have not had much use for either.

I did prenatal yoga when I was allowed during pregnancy and loved it. I also spend quite a bit of time on my feet for work. Should have done more since I gained a bunch of weight but whatever. I will go back to yoga and weight watchers in Jan when I go back to work.


----------



## MgreenM

We just got and installed a baby monitor and Josie will be sleeping in her own room for the first time tonight! Eeep! We got the VTECH Safe and Sound video monitor. Setup was really easy.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope she likes it! Sweet dreams!


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck m. Abigail has been in her crib since birth but that's only because our house is tiny and her room is close enough that when I move in our room, I hear it on the monitor from her room! We have the summer infant video monitor and love it. It was crazy expensive but my DH works 14-16 hour days and this allows him to watch her from the office and talk to her or me through the monitor from his office. 

Abigail had her 1 month appointment today. She is doing great. She is 70th percentile in height which is her lowest percentage. Her weight is 10 pounds 13 ounces! My little monkey is quite the chunk a lunk. But after losing a pound after birth because they didn't figure out I produced no milk, she has gained a pound and a half in a month so the Dr. Was happy. He advised that we move to size 2 diapers already since she is getting so big. She had to get her second hep b shot. Let me tell you how hard it is to hold her still when the stick that needle in and she starts screaming. Next month she gets 5 shots. I may need to drink first! 

Quick fyi, if you guys sign up with similac strong moms website you get a coupon for a free 8x8 photo book from a shutterfly. I know most everyone is planning on breastfeeding but I thought I would throw it out there. Also, for those who aren't registered for shutterfly, I will tell you my two favorite features are you can do one hour photo to target or major drugstores and you can get the app on your phone and upload all your photos straight from your phone so you don't have to put them on computer first. Lastly, we decided we liked pampers the best on diapers and they have a rewards program. Not amazing but supposedly they will send coupons too. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MgreenM

Wow, PD! Big girl! Josie had her 2 month last week and was 10lbs 1 oz! We are still in size 1 diapers and only got there recently! Josie had a good night and we are satisfied with our monitor.

Also, we really like the soothie pacifiers and they have ones with animals attached called wubbanubs and they are great as they get bigger. Ok, I am running out on an errand with my MIL. Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Go Abigail! I'm dreading the shots, I can barely handle getting my own. I think papa may be in charge of those appointments...

Glad you had a good night, M. My nephew loved his Wubbanub.


----------



## ladders

Hi ladies sorry iv been away so long but we moved into our new house two weeks ago and with moving and working nights iv been shattered! We have finally unpacked and It feels like home. We have moved into a little country village so surrounded by fields and and a short walk away from a massive deer park which is beautiful. The dog is loving it and Iv had some brilliant walks although dh not impressed with me being walking for two hours at a time but we just ignore him lol.

Have been catching up with all that's going on but it looks like iv missed so much! 
M glad your little is doing well and great article! 
Jcm go team pink! Can't believe we have another girly! 

Started decorating the nursery which is sooo much fun and have two full day antenatal classes booked next Saturday and the saturday which I'm excited for. So nice to have the house stress out of the way and can finally concentrate on pickle, can't believe I'm 30 weeks


----------



## treeroot

Congrats on the move ladders! It's so much work, I don't think I could even handle that stress right now. Sounds like you've settled into a really nice area!


----------



## MgreenM

Yay for moving! So glad you like your new place! We just finished a visit with my inlaws. So glad that is done! They are great people, but I have had more than my fill with them! I am exhausted!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Third trimester today! Baby T and I are both feeling lazy.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1527.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JCM

So cute, MrsK!!! I can't believe it's the 3rd trimester already! Woooo! Remember our old thread? So long ago!


----------



## JCM

Oh wow and ladders is 30 weeks!!! I'm losing my mind! Lol glad you got the move done and you're getting settled. I find myself buying random stuff for the nursery. I had to but this pink and grey chevron teepee! It was too cute! I think I'm going with a lamb theme. I love them. So cute.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have no idea where the time went!


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, you look great Mrs.K! 

I picked up an owl lamp that I fell in love with since I think I'm decorating with owl accessories/decor.

Also, I have to show you guys the outfit my MIL bought us. Beautiful but um, where the heck is she going to wear this thing?! I guess we have this wedding to go to in July so hopefully it fits her for that. Though DH said if she wears it to that it's going to look like we want her to be the bride. Oh good!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0929.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> Aw, you look great Mrs.K!
> 
> I picked up an owl lamp that I fell in love with since I think I'm decorating with owl accessories/decor.
> 
> Also, I have to show you guys the outfit my MIL bought us. Beautiful but um, where the heck is she going to wear this thing?! I guess we have this wedding to go to in July so hopefully it fits her for that. Though DH said if she wears it to that it's going to look like we want her to be the bride. Oh good!

At least put her in it once and take a picture to send to your MIL. If you go to church, you could have her wear it there.

This week has been crazy with lots of doctors visits for Josie. I learned that reflux in babies usually has a peak...Here's hoping all the vomiting she had on Sunday and subsequently this week is her peak!The good news is she is gaining weight better now and they increased her reflux med which seems to be helping. Josie has also started to settle into a schedule and sleeps 10 hrs at night! :happydance: I am hoping it lasts!


----------



## curiousowl

MgreenM said:


> At least put her in it once and take a picture to send to your MIL. If you go to church, you could have her wear it there.
> 
> This week has been crazy with lots of doctors visits for Josie. I learned that reflux in babies usually has a peak...Here's hoping all the vomiting she had on Sunday and subsequently this week is her peak!The good news is she is gaining weight better now and they increased her reflux med which seems to be helping. Josie has also started to settle into a schedule and sleeps 10 hrs at night! :happydance: I am hoping it lasts!

Yeah, we're not church goers so I'm thinking it's this wedding or nothing. Assuming it fits I'll have her wear it there and she can just rock the mini-bride look.

Woo, 10 hours! That's awesome. I hope the reflux gets better. It sounds really frustrating from all the people I've heard talk about their reflux babies.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's quite an outfit to buy with no events! Super cute, but it's not like you can take her grocery shopping in it! A little photo shoot would be cute, though. One of my friends keeps eying little fancy vest outfits for T, I told her she's gonna have to wait til we have an occasion. She can help me pick his Easter outfit, maybe. Not that we get that fancy for Easter...

I hope Josie's reflux clears up soon!


----------



## treeroot

Looking amazing MrsKChicago!

I like the lamb theme JCM. I still haven't bought anything yet, not sure when I'll finally want to!

And I agree that's a fancy dress curiousowl, but I think a wedding would be a great place to show it off (unless the bride is crazy). It reminds me of a baptism dress (but that's because it's white. I'm not religious so my knowledge on the matter is pretty limited!).


I'm still feeling sick these days. I's different everyday; today was a nauseous day.
I've also told work, but I'm not really a hot topic so news will spread slowly I think.

Oh, I don't think I mentioned that I had my first scan a couple weeks ago! My husband and I thought it was really amazing. I guess I'll find out how it went when I have my next midwife appointment, but everything looked good; saw the heartbeat and the ultrasound tech got the little one to swim around for a bit (so cool!).
It was really nice to see since the only evidence that something's in there is the sickness. There's also been quite a few losses in the June Bug thread, the most recent ones discovered when they went for their ultrasound. 

Also, I know it may not be a good thing...but I'm glad I like chocolate again. Guess it just makes me feel more like myself :) (as I sit here eating this delicious buttercream brownie...mmmm.)


----------



## MrsKChicago

How far along are you now, treeroot? The monthly groups can be so sad for the first few months, so much loss :( Thankfully things go smoothly for most moms once the first trimester is over. 

Hopefully the sickness eases up for you soon and the second trimester goes better. The first scan is really something, isn't it? I wasn't sure I believed there was really anyone in there until mine, either. If you heard a heartbeat, I'm sure everything's going just fine.


----------



## treeroot

I'm 13 wks now. So second trimester I guess?

Lol, my husband couldn't believe how fast the heartbeat was!

I'm still hopeful I'll feel better any day now. And I know I feel better then the worst weeks...but you just get tired of it!


When did everyone start feeling the baby? I think I'm looking forward to that, though I know it'll still be a few weeks from now.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've only really been feeling him for a few weeks now, but I have an anterior placenta, so that blocks a lot of the movement. I felt some little flutters and such earlier, on and off, but nothing really definite. I can finally feel him every day, but he has lazy days and active days. I think he's doing his weekly workout today. And I can only feel him on my right side - probably that placenta again.


----------



## curiousowl

Oh, I like the idea of a little photo shoot MrsK! That will be the plan as well :)

Sorry to hear you're still sick, tree. It is rough for sure. I still have icky moments but for the most part I am finally past it but it wasn't until this week really. So hang in there! I'm sure it will get better. I did find it improved for me at 15 weeks too.

Yeah, I think every month thread is that way at first. It's a very sad fact that 25% of pregnancies end in loss, but the good news is that once you hear the hb your odds are great. And as for movement I haven't felt the slightest twinge, so we'll see!


----------



## PDReggie

Hey all.

Ladders- glad to hear you move finally went through. Although busy, I'm sure that is nice to have completed. You are getting so close. I'm so excited.

M- hopefully Josie's reflux gets better soon. I can't believe how much she sleeps! Abigail isn't even close. I can still barely get 4 hours at a stretch. 

Tree- I hope you feel better soon. It took me to like 15-16 weeks to finally get over the morning sickness. I actually had to get off of the group threads fir my month because I got so freaked out.

Mrsk- you look awesome! 

Curious- that is quite the outfit! It's adorable but I have no idea what I would do with it. Although, you could just have her wear it to the grocery store. Just like "yeah, I wear a ball gown to the grocery store."

Any one heard from soon lately? I may have missed a post but if not, I hope she's feeling ok.

We are doing well. Other than the fact Abigail hates to sleep and putting her out is a fight. I'm trying to cherish what little time I have left with just us. I'm both excited and terrified of going back to work.


----------



## MgreenM

Reggie - Josie is certainly the exception to the rule! I think one thing that works for us is that we let her tell us what she needs rather than putting her on a schedule of what we think she needs. 

I did learn something today though! It seems that multiple events back to back is too much for Josie. So, from now on, we will only do one event/day or make sure there is a break in between; especially if both events are going to be noisy. Which is fine with me. Usually one event/day is all I can handle as well! We just had 2 things both DH and I really wanted to go to! Actually, there is a third, but I am chose earlier not to go to it as I knew 3 would be way too much!


----------



## PDReggie

Finally got a picture of her smiling!
 



Attached Files:







Image 124.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsKChicago

Cute!!


----------



## treeroot

Indeed! What a cutie!


----------



## curiousowl

Awwwww, she's adorable!


----------



## JCM

So so cute!


----------



## curiousowl

So, today was my anatomy scan. All looked great except my fluid levels are "borderline low" :( Normal is above 8 and mine is 8.9 I have to go have a level 2 ultrasound tomorrow with the high risk doctor. I'm just really worried and we're flying across country on Thursday morning so things are crazy.

And I now have instructions to up my water intake to 100oz a day. I think I'm going to explode.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mine was on the low side of normal at my anatomy scan, too. I didn't get the exact figures, but there were no complaints at my 28 week scan. Hope the extra water does the trick for you.


----------



## MgreenM

Good luck Curious! Let us know!

How is everyone else doing?

It's been a little crazy here. We have been back and forth to doctors with Josie for acute issues as well as follow ups. The latest is that she is doing well but will need the monitor for "as long as possible." So, we are disappointed and frustrated. I have started teaching the daycare about the monitor and tomorrow will leave her there for an hour or so. After several issues and a lot of thinking, I broke up with my therapist as it just is not a good fit. So, once I get through transitioning back to work, I will find another therapist. I haven't been sleeping well and have been over tired. I scheduled a massage for Friday but if DH can't be home, I will have to reschedule it. Okay, bedtime..I can't focus on what I am writing anymore.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ugh, I'm sorry, M! I hope you find a good therapist soon and that Josie does well at daycare.

My ultrasound to confirm that my placenta is on the way also showed short femurs, so I'll have yet another follow up ultrasound in 5 weeks. Ugh. We did all the Down Syndrome testing and got great results, and DH does have a short inseam relative to the rest of him, so the odds of it being anything other than a miscalculation or a short baby are low, but I'm still not loving all the stress and not knowing. I wish this kid would give me a break! It's one thing after another! Things are good otherwise. Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## MgreenM

OH, that is stressful! Also remember that babies grow at different rates and sometimes they catch up. We had lots of ultrasounds and while annoying due to the time off from work, it was nice. Of course, I also geeked out on those...you know, working in the medical world and all


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks MrsK, I appreciate hearing that. It's worrisome but I'm hoping everything will be okay. I'm staying far away from Google. It's always something, right? Thinking good thoughts for you about the follow-up.

Ugh, sorry to hear about your issues M. I'm hoping things calm down a little!


----------



## treeroot

I hope the follow ups are good news for all.

Sorry your therapist didn't work out M. I also quit mine around this time last year

I have an appointment tomorrow, but I don't know what it involves. Current weight and blood pressure? Not sure when I get another ultrasound; at 20 weeks maybe?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Most of mine are just weight and blood pressure and doppler. If there's some kind of testing to be done, they usually mention it and give me the information at the previous appointment. If you've already done (or decided against) the NT scan and tests, your next ultrasound is likely the 20 week. at some point in the month or so before it they may suggest another blood test that they combine with the first trimester screening, to confirm low risk of Down Syndrome and check for neural tube defects like spina bifida. After that, it's gestational diabetes around 24-28 weeks. And at some point they'll talk to you about flu and pertussis shots - pertussis should be third trimester.


----------



## curiousowl

So my level II ultrasound went really well. They seem to think I'm on the lower end of the normal fluid spectrum but that it's not causing any problems right now and that the baby has plenty of fluid around her in key areas. I'll go back in a month to make sure things are still good but I'm super relieved. 

It was a really long ultrasound so even though I peed right before, by the end the doctor was showing off my giant bladder to DH. Thanks 100oz of water! Also, my little girl refused to show her profile so I have a bunch of pictures of a scary skeleton face. It cracks me up.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Great news Owl!

My tech keeps giving me the weird skeleton face shots. Like, can you just do a profile shot, lady?? Some of them are hilarious. He looks like some kind of creepy animatronic bear in two of them, and if you put them next to each other and switch quickly between the two, it looks like he's changing "mama" while coming to eat your soul.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Gosh, I'm so maternal....


----------



## MgreenM

great news!

Josie did well on her trial at daycare today! I did well too! Better than I expected! AND she just self-soothed to go to sleep! So excited!


----------



## PDReggie

Glad the follow up went well. And that Josie is doing well and daycare went well. I go back to work Jan. 5 and I'm both dreading it and excited. I miss work but I am not ready at all to leave Abigail. But she has started sleeping more at night which is nice and hopefully will continue.

Hope everyone is doing well. And that all the pregnancies are going well. I am cleaning out all of Abigail's little outfits that are rather small already for our friends who are having a little girl. So excited for them.


----------



## ladders

Ah that sucks you have to go back work so soon pd that's one good thing with the UK we get maternity of nine months, isn't much money compared to work but massively better than nothing because we like most people couldn't afford to have much unpaid time so it's a godsend. I'm on the countdown to finishing and finish on Jan 9th which is both exciting and scary! 
House is going well and I have done the nursery which im so so pleased with, the furniture I reconditioned looks great and saved sooo much money. 

How's everyone else feeling? Curious hope your feeling better about the fluid level I would be anxious too so Im pleased your second ultrasound went well.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, I hear the first week back to work is hard, but that once you're re-settled it'll be nice to get a break from baby stuff. I hope it's not too bad.

I can't believe how close you're getting, Owl! Didn't you just get pregnant yesterday? Got any nursery pictures? We can't even start ours til January, and it's making me so antsy.

I'm not feeling too bad, considering. A couple aches and pains, and not a ton of energy, but it's not as bad as the first trimester. The round ligament pain is getting worse, though. I woke DH up swearing after sneezing last night ;)


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> Aww, I hear the first week back to work is hard, but that once you're re-settled it'll be nice to get a break from baby stuff. I hope it's not too bad.
> 
> I can't believe how close you're getting, Owl! Didn't you just get pregnant yesterday? Got any nursery pictures? We can't even start ours til January, and it's making me so antsy.
> 
> I'm not feeling too bad, considering. A couple aches and pains, and not a ton of energy, but it's not as bad as the first trimester. The round ligament pain is getting worse, though. I woke DH up swearing after sneezing last night ;)

Haha, I know! I feel both like I just took that pee test and that I've been pregnant for ages. So weird. 

No, we haven't started in on the baby's room yet. After the holidays! I want to paint the walls light gray with white furniture, bright colored linens, and owl accessories. 

I can't even imagine the RLP pain getting worse. You poor thing. I often feel like I've been stabbed after I move too quickly.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ugh, I don't even want to talk about it. It used to be just if I sneezed or coughed hard or somehow jerked it, which was manageable, but it's been bad this week. I made a terrible mistake and tried to run for a bus today. I only made it a few feet before I realized that no bus was worth it ;) The back pain has started too - I was miserable after a short and simple trip to the mall. Pitiful... I've had it easy so far, so I guess it's time to even things out!

After Christmas, I can relax again, at least. I think I'll feel much better after a recovery day.


----------



## PDReggie

Oh you guys, I'm sorry you are having such a hard time with the rlp. That sucks. I hope it gets better soon. 

Ladders, that is amazing maternity leave. I couldn't imagine that much time off. 

I am taking Abigail down to my office tomorrow for our Christmas party. The county yells and tells us we have to call it a holiday party but as our only non Christmas celebrating attorney said last year, "at the point where secret Santa gifts bring blow up dolls and alcohol, calling it christmas doesn't really offend me." Hopefully she will be good so we can make our rounds in court and then eat. Which is really the point of the party, massive potluck and I work with some really good cooks. Currently I have purple streaks in my hair and on the bottom layer. Debating whether to tell my boss and my judge that it's wash out or just seeing what their reaction is if they think it's permanent. :happydance:

I hope everyone is having a nice holiday season.


----------



## JCM

Hi! Hope you all had a nice holiday! 

I have yet to experience round ligament pain...I'm not looking forward to it though! I did however, get my first hemrroid Christmas morning and I was furious. Haha they hurt! I'm not constipated or anything. It just showed up for Christmas. Nice right? I hope it goes away soon. Ouch! Oh, and a UTI to go with it. Whew! I have my big ultrasound next week for measurements. I feel like it's a milestone. I swear I woke up last week and I had grown so much in my belly! Very noticeable bump! I even put it on Facebook! It's cute! 
I just can't wait to hold my baby already! I think we are set on the name Charli. I love it. I did some registry stuff over the weekend and I think the shower will be mid march. I'm so excited!


----------



## MrsKChicago

What a Christmas gift, JCM 

This trimester is kind of kicking my butt, but I think I'm adapting. DH got me a Snoogle pregnancy pillow for Christmas, and it's helping a lot with the terrible sleep and back and hip pain. My midwife put me on some pro-biotics that I stopped today after they laid me up with some pretty unpleasant side effects, so between that and Christmas prep, I'm feeling better than I have in a week or so. I see her in a week, so if she wants me back on the pro-biotics and promises the symptoms won't last, I'll go back on them, but for now, I'm done! January's looking to be a very busy month between childbirth classes, appointments almost every week, my shower, and getting the nursery ready, so hopefully I get a little energy back.


----------



## curiousowl

Yay for anatomy scan JCM :) I had a huge growth spurt between 17 and 18 weeks. No one could believe how much bigger I was.

Follow-up with my Ob tomorrow to talk about the MFM ultrasound. Not sure if they're going to do another one. I've been drinking my water so hoping everything is okay in there.

But, I just found out today that a good friend of mine who has been trying for a few months (and struggling with crappy post-pill cycles) got a BFP! She's only 11dpo but it was so exciting to see those lines. Crossing my fingers for her. I can't wait to be pregnant at the same time and have babies the same age.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great news, Owl! I hope all goes well for her! I'd love to have a local close friend with a close in age baby.


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> That's great news, Owl! I hope all goes well for her! I'd love to have a local close friend with a close in age baby.

I wish she was more local! (she's about 4+ hours away) But we still see each other fairly frequently and text/email constantly so it will be fun. I was tearing up looking at a picture of her tests, lol. Pregnancy is silly.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, she'll just have to move closer, then, won't she? ;) Still very exciting! One of DH's coworkers has a wee baby boy (I think he's maybe a couple months now), but I'm not too close to her. My SIL and I are pretty close, but there will be a year and a half between my nephew and our little dude. Close enough for them to be close when they're older, I hope, but I'm not sure how much they'll have in common when they're six and eight, you know?


----------



## MgreenM

MrsKChicago said:


> What a Christmas gift, JCM
> 
> This trimester is kind of kicking my butt, but I think I'm adapting. DH got me a Snoogle pregnancy pillow for Christmas, and it's helping a lot with the terrible sleep and back and hip pain. My midwife put me on some pro-biotics that I stopped today after they laid me up with some pretty unpleasant side effects, so between that and Christmas prep, I'm feeling better than I have in a week or so. I see her in a week, so if she wants me back on the pro-biotics and promises the symptoms won't last, I'll go back on them, but for now, I'm done! January's looking to be a very busy month between childbirth classes, appointments almost every week, my shower, and getting the nursery ready, so hopefully I get a little energy back.

Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time! A body pillow helped me a lot. Also, I did prenatal massages and I would highly recommend them! The last couple of months got VERY busy for us as well for the exact same reasons. It's exhausting, but the end result is totally worth it!

Things have been a little crazy here. I have been working on getting ready to go back to work on Thursday. DH's grandfather died so he has been in AZ since Wednesday and Josie and I have been on our own. The good news is that there were no unscheduled doctors visits over the last couple of weeks! And she qualifies for a medication to prevent RSV (it's not a vaccine) so that will be starting soon. Hopefully we can keep her healthy. She is doing great developmentally and I love to see her smiles!

How is everyone else? Did you have a good holiday? Are you doing anythign for New Years?


----------



## PDReggie

Well I hope everyone had a nice holiday. How is everyone feeling? Any fun news to report?

ladders - you are getting close!!! I can't wait!

M - how did going back to work go?

I started back to work today. Abigail seemed to love the daycare. She seemed quite intrigued by all the noise and the other babies. I cried hysterically. Then I went and drowned my sorrows in Starbucks. But I was very ready to be back at work. I realized how lucky I am to truly enjoy my work. I couldn't imagine leaving her if I didn't love it here. Now having said that, I started work, my diet and my period all this morning so it was a pretty rough start to the week/year. I remind myself that it has to get better from here. :cry: Hope all of you had a better start to the year!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh man, that sounds like a rough day! I hope it improves, and I'm glad Abigail had fun!

I'm starting to get nervous about not having anything ready. My shower is the 18th, so hopefully we'll be in better shape then. Just need a little bit of painting in the baby's room, and we need to buy a crib, and everything else is easy. Once his dresser is moved from our bedroom to his bedroom, it'll clear space for his bassinet, and we're getting my nephew's changing table at some point in the next month or so because he's outgrown it. I can't believe I have less than two months to go!


----------



## PDReggie

MrsK - I started losing my mind that I was never going to be ready about 2 months prior to Abigail being born. But you get there. The last month really flew by as far as getting things done.


----------



## curiousowl

Glad going back went okay PD. It sounds rough but I'm sure she'll do great.

And good luck MrsK. With it being the new year I feel like I have to address all the stuff I put off until "after the holidays". Damn.

Also you guys, question. I have an anterior placenta so up until now I haven't felt any movement. Did anyone's early movement feel like a muscle contraction/twinge? I've been noticing them the last few days but I'm half convinced it's all in my head.


----------



## MgreenM

PD - glad daycare went well for Abigail! The first day back, I cried, but otherwise it has gone well. Daycare closed early today due to staffing/bad roads. So I had to leave work early (DH couldn't leave today). I got extra time with Josie and a nap in! Hailey didn't eat this morning and woke us up at 4am. I think she is having the hardest time with this transition!


----------



## PDReggie

curious - mine didn't feel like that. Mostly mine felt like a rollercoaster feeling. Like my stomach was "swooping." But I think we have all learned that every single pregnancy is different. Hope this is the start of movement for you. While it was a little weird, I did enjoy being able to feel the baby. Plus, it was a fun thing to share with DH. 

M - glad that everything is going well for you. Yesterday and today at daycare were better. Of course this morning it was good mostly because I was running late for court so I didn't have time to dwell on anything. Glad you got some extra time with Josie. Even if it is not the best reason. 

Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Those twinges could be little kicks, but it's hard to say. I think it's a little different for everyone, and my experience is a little odd because of the placenta in the way. 

T is head down as of yesterday, which is good news! It's too early to worry if he's breech, but still reassuring. I think he's kind of diagonal head down, though, not properly head down. Our femur followup ultrasound is a week from yesterday, then a week after that is the midwives to talk it over. I love my midwives, but I wish I could get the ultrasounds at their office. I have the wrong insurance and I'm usually there on the wrong day, too :(


----------



## PDReggie

MrsK - hoping everything goes well with the ultrasound. Keep us posted. I'm sure everything will be great. Sucks that you have to wait though. I will keep you in my thoughts. Well, I will try to keep you in my thoughts but this week I can't remember what I had for lunch while I'm eating it. Lucky for my clients I write everything down! :dohh:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! Yeah, my memory is shot. I have to make an appointment with the physician who consults with our midwives, just so she knows me. The midwife reminded me yesterday, then at the end of the appointment, maybe twenty minutes later tops, asked us if we remembered what our homework was. Nope! I did write it down, and actually did it, at least.

I'm feeling pretty positive about the femur thing now. Odds are in our favor, so I'm not letting myself dwell now that I'm past that initial panic. The midwives are good about calling when they get my results rather than making me wait, at least.


----------



## JCM

I missed the femur thing...I will have to go back and read! There's my brain for you! I can't believe how close you are MrsK! Wow! 

Curious, I feel little bubbles. At first I thought it was gas but it kind of feels like popcorn popping. And it I push down on my belly, it happens more. Like we are in a fight! Or maybe it's gas...haha! 

Anatomy scan was good. All parts are there! Still a girl! I know I had a blood test but I was a little nervous I'd be that 1% and a penis would show itself! Lol I already bought purple bedding! And here she is! I can't believe it's not a tiny little heartbeat anymore! Yay!!! 

https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/imagejpg1_zpse40ba71d.jpg


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, how cute! I'm still convinced my little man is going to end up a girl, especially since I think I'm the only boy in this group!

There's not a lot to the femur thing. At my 28 week scan, his femurs were measuring short, which is a soft marker for Down Syndrome and some skeletal issues, so they wanted to keep an eye on it just in case. Since I had great results on my NT testing and first trimester screening and there are no other soft markers, statistics point overwhelmingly towards a measurement error or him just being a short baby. DH and I are both on the short side, so it sounds like he just takes after his papa. But of course I'd like to have some confirmation of that! There's also an increased risk of IUGR, not sure how likely that is and how we'd address it, but the midwife didn't seem worried, so I guess we'll cross that bridge if we come to it. And that's a complication I can handle, even though it's not ideal, you know? My fundal height is actually a week ahead, so I'm thinking plain old fashioned short is more likely than IUGR.


----------



## JCM

Oh I see! I agree. I had the blood test at 10 weeks that tested for downs and a bunch of other chromosomal abnormalities. Maybe they could give you that for peace of kind? It sounds like you are all set though! Short baby, possibly a girl coming right up! Haha would you just die if you popped out a girl!? I don't know anyone having a boy right now. You're the only one! Did you decide on a name yet?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, it would be just my luck to get everything ready for a boy, get stuff monogrammed and personalized, and bam! Surprise girl! It doesn't help that our regular tech doesn't seem to like gender checks because there's a small chance they can be wrong. I'm glad we had the private scan when she did, the most she would give us at the 20 week scan was "yeah, it looks like it's probably still a boy." He did have his legs crossed, though... 

I'll update once I hear the midwife's opinion of the next scan. DH has short legs even for his short height, so I think the short genes theory is the most sensible one.

We decided on a name ages ago. DH really wanted Vincent, after his grandfather, but I didn't. I don't love the name, and he barely knew his grandfather, and if we're going to honor a relative, there are relatives that make a lot more sense. But we'd talked about other names we liked, and I was kind of pushing for Theodore, and one day I randomly threw out Constantine as a middle name, and he came home a day or two later and was so excited about Theodore Constantine that I just ran with it. I offered him Vincent as a middle name and he didn't want to do that, it was Theodore Constantine or nothing. I don't know if it's the name I'd go with if I was naming him all on my own, but I like it a lot, and it's not Vincent, so I'm happy! I really thought he was going to be a girl, so having a name ready when we got the scan a couple days later really helped with that mental adjustment.

What about you? Any name ideas?


----------



## JCM

Oh I love Theodore!!!! That is so cute! We decided on Charli and I think (pretty sure) the middle name will be Michalann. My husbands name is Michael and my grandma (who I really miss and wish was still alive) is Ann. I thought about extending the first name so Charli would be the shortened nickname but I liked Charli best. DH and I actually picked Charli 2 years ago when we started trying. I was set on Henry though because I was sure I was having a boy and then...GIRL! My parents love her name and so do we but I feel like I should start calling her that now. Instead of saying "baby". It's so weird to get used to! I don't even know her or what she really looks like!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Charli is cute! We've been calling him Teddy (and occasionally Theo - we like all the nicknames) since we decided, but I haven't told everybody yet because I don't want to hear (mom's) opinions, you know? I'm still a little torn on formally revealing it before he's born.


----------



## JCM

I am the exact same way!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm just not convinced that I won't hear some complaint from her, you know? I know she'll keep quiet once he's here and officially named. I've told a handful of people, though, and DH has told his coworkers, so I may be in bigger trouble if it leaks at the shower that she's the only one who doesn't know...


----------



## curiousowl

I'll be thinking of you MrsK! I'm sure it will all turn out okay. I've never heard of one soft marker being an issue in the end, especially with other good test results.

Adorable picture JCM :) So glad to hear the scan went well. My little one refused to show her profile at my anatomy scan! I have tons of face-on scary skull pictures though, lol. We have a MFM follow-up next week about the fluid issue so hopefully we'll get to see it then.

Cute names! We've only talked it about it once, for all of 20 minutes, then tabled the discussion and haven't gotten back around to it. Hopefully this kid will have a name before she pops out ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

All I ever get anymore is face on scary pictures. We always get the same tech, and she never even seems to bother with profile shots.


----------



## JCM

The tech had to keep pushing down on my belly to make her move! About 1000 times! I almost peed on myself. I can't believe I'm about halfway. I'm ready to be done. I'm not a good pregnant person at all. Maybe because it took so much to actually get pregnant...I'm just so tired!


----------



## PDReggie

I am loving those names!!! 

JCM - Abigail is here and I still say "the baby" when I talk about her a lot. I have to seriously push myself to call her by her name when I refer to her. BAD MOMMY!! Also, I will be real honest, I really did not like being pregnant. I know a lot of people who love it. I didn't mind the weight gain and belly. I did not like not being able to eat and drink what I wanted and I hated being tired and bloated. We all know that it is totally worth every little twinge in the end but that's not 9 months of my life I would really want back.

I'm so ready for more babies!!!! Come on spring and summer!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've been pretty lucky with the pregnancy misery, but I've definitely had my moments. And I'd be singing a different tune if I had to work outside the house. I'd probably have been fired four times over just in the first trimester  Hopefully it improves, JCM, but there's no shame in hating it - it's not a fun time for a lot of women!

We still call one of our dogs The Puppy all the time, despite her already being an adult when we adopted her. She gets her name or some variation of it when we talk to her, but she's probably The Puppy about half the time when we're talking about her. I'm sure Teddy will get the same treatment.


----------



## ladders

Ah love those names guys they are super cute and will still work nicely when baby grows up. 
Iv officially finished work now and is so nice it was getting much too hard and 8 think I'd had been in constant tears if id had to do another week! 
Hospital bags are packed and Iv bought the last few baby bits I need before a year of poverty starts! Now just getting more and more excited about meeting her.

Mrsk have you had your follow up scan yet?

Pd how is being back at work treating you? 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's in about an hour, but I may not hear back for a couple days. 

Enjoy the time off from work!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, I don't really know anything, but it isn't stopping me from speculating. All I know is what I could stealthily read off of the tech's screen, at a bad angle. I'll know more in a day or two when the midwife calls. From what I could gather, his femurs are still in the 6th percentile. The rest of him looked like it was mostly in the 30th, but there were a couple measurements in between, no idea what they were. Overall, he's measuring about two weeks behind. I didn't get all his percentiles last time, only the femurs, but I guess if they've stayed the same, he's growing at the rate he should?


----------



## treeroot

Oh curious, my belly feels just like that! Very low on me, and fairly often in active bursts (currently happening right now...ah! wow, that had to be a kick). I can't be 100% sure it's baby, but I have no idea what else it would be. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so I'm going to ask her about it.

Also have my 20 week scan next week.

And JCM, I keep waiting to feel happier about being pregnant. I wish I didn't have to work, and I'm still feeling nauseous, and can't seem to find the motivation/energy to get things done. But I keep thinking it will get better! Hopefully it does for both of us :) (Our due must be so close!) 

As for aches and pain, I'm getting sore hips at night. I'm experimenting with a pillow, and it has helped a bit, but I think I'll need something better soon.


I haven't given much thought to names yet, but I love the ones you've all chosen!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Take a look at the Snoogle, Treeroot. I had no luck with regular pillows between my legs, but the Snoogle DH got me makes a big difference. The upgraded jersey cover is softer and nicer, but the original cover gives the pillow more structure and was more helpful, I think.


----------



## ladders

Mrsk I'm sure it's nothing to worry about although I know it's pointless saying that because that's all we do! It's hard to not try to figure out what's going on and doing endless researching on Google but your much better waiting for the results and having a proper explanation. Just make sure you write down any questions you want to ask so you can get everything in without forgetting. 

Treeroot the first trimester is hard but after that it's great. You get to feel buba and get your bump and it's brilliant. I'm only three weeks to go and apart from restless legs at night I'm loving every minute so it definitely gets easier


----------



## MgreenM

MrsK - Also remember, there is some margin of error with ultrasound. They are not always the most accurate but they are a good tool to keep an eye on things.

Tree-sorry you are feeling so miserable! I was exhausted my entire pregnancy. Actually, I really didn't enjoy being pregnant. I love the end result though!

ladders- I can't believe you are only 3 weeks away! So exciting! Keep us posted!

As for me, life has been CRAZY! I have been back to work for almost 2 weeks now. It's hard, I am tired when I get home and I have a lot of stuff to do, but I get it done and still go to bed at a reasonable hour. DH usually ends up doing bedtime. Josie is trying so hard to roll (in both directions!) but doesn't quite get it. Although she has gone tummy to back a few times. She is beginning to be interested in toys, especially if they have lights and make sound. In this area, we have something called TotSwap which is a large consignment sale a few times/year. I went last weekend and got a bunch of stuff for only $35! I highly recommend a crawl and play ball and a kick and play mat. I have just been buying stuff as I see we need it. We also recently got a highchair so that Josie can see us when we are eating dinner at the table. She is much happier that way. This morning, she woke up at 5:30 crying, ready to eat. Which is great because I forgot to set my alarm! She even went back to sleep for me after we finished our morning routine! Alright, need to go finish getting ready for work!


----------



## curiousowl

Hey ladies! Yup, it was definitely movement! It still feels like muscle twinges to me, just stronger now and DH has felt it too. So awesome :)

I had my follow-up with MFM today and they said everything looks good. She's on track and while my fluid still appears on the low end, when they measure it it's great for where I am. So I am bumped back to my normal OB, though he said it's likely when they do another ultrasound later they'll send me back to MFM. So just drinking my water and fingers crossed. I'm not too worried.

We finally managed a halfway decent profile shot! She kept chewing on her hand, lol.

There's been much drama about my baby shower between my mom, MIL, and BFF. (Who would think 3 women with graduate degrees and careers wouldn't be able to communicate???) I've been trying to stay out of it but I think I sent enough 1 on 1 emails to assure that things are going to be okay. I don't care what the shower's like, as long as people are fed, but I don't want any hurt feelings!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0970.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, ladies. His femurs have measured the same percentile on two ultrasounds now, so I'm guessing it's at least sort of accurate. But when it's a matter of millimeters, I guess there's plenty room for error. I hope I hear back today. I just keep reminding myself that DH is 5'7" on a good day...

The first trimester was hardest for me, too. I didn't get it too bad overall, but I was so exhausted. I have to be careful I don't wear myself out and get sore now, but it's better than the first for sure!

Really exciting about rolling babies! She'll be rolling all over the place before you know it. 

Owl, another couple weeks and she'll be using you as a punching bag. It's so cool to feel. I'm still waiting for the point where it supposedly gets uncomfortable, though sometime it does feel really weird. I hope the shower drama is sorted out! I don't know why grown women can't behave!

My shower is on Sunday, I'm very excited. I'm naughty and keep peeking at the registry... I'm hoping we get at least one of the big important things, like the crib or stroller.


----------



## treeroot

Thanks, MrsKChicago. I keep hearing about the Snoogle on here so I will have to check it out!

Things have definitely improved ladders, it may be that I continue to feel nauseous from time to time throughout. I'm hoping for a stretch of days without though.
I'm glad things are going well for you so close to the end!
(Oh! Could you add me to the first page? I think you were away when I first joined the group. They've put my due date as June 7th)

I asked my midwife about the movements today as well Owl, she didn't see why it would be anything else. Still not strong enough to feel from the outside, but I'm still only 19 weeks.


----------



## PDReggie

Yeah there is SO much going on. 

ladders - I'm sooooo excited it's almost time!!! I can't believe how fast this is all going. It feels like just yesterday that we were all trying and yet the other day I realized that the date was the LMP for Abigail's due date. So I am coming up on a year of finding out I was pregnant. That is so crazy. I can't wait to hear another birth story. I'm hoping everyone's goes smoothly. While I'm not usually a drama queen, let's hope mine was as dramatic as it gets around here. :thumbup:

I hope everyone starts to feel better soon. My husband told me the other day that he was never so happy as when I got through the first trimester and started to feel better. He had a really tough time with the fact that I was so miserable and sick. Mostly because he is one of those "fixers." 

Daycare is going well. Abigail got sick last week but she didn't have a fever. Then she gave it to DH and I. I have never been so sick as I was Tuesday and Wednesday. I'm convinced that I contracted the plague from that place. Anyone who wants to study biological warfare should work at a daycare. Luckily, it was quick and apparently only goes around once. I am taking her to the Doctor tonight because the cold left her with a phlemy cough and it has been a week so I want to make sure it's not anything worse than a cough. I have been having her sleep in her rocker since it's elevates her a little. The doctor said just put something under the crib mattress on one side until I explained that she turns in circles so would eventually be upside down. God love her, she is a squirmy little thing. She still thinks rocking herself from her back to her side is the best thing ever and is getting close to total head control so she now wants to be upright and hates lying down. She has also discovered her feet but is still working on the hand/eye coordination to get to them. It's pretty funny to watch. 

Ok I will stop now. Can't wait to hear more baby/pregnancy/birth stories.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, poor sick baby :( I hope the cough is gone soon. Daycares and schools really are plague centers, someone ought to tell those babies to stop sticking everything in their mouths ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm just copying and pasting from the March thread, rather than retyping everything.

I heard back from the midwife finally. It was kind of reassuring but kind of not. I suck at reading ultrasounds (I guess that shouldn't come as a surprise), and it turns out all of him is in the 6th percentile. His femurs are proportionate now, but all of him is still tiny. Apparently he was 6th percentile at the last scan, too, but slightly lower on the 6th percentile. The midwife thinks that it's nothing to worry about - that he's just small. His fluid levels are good, my weight gain is good, and he looks healthy. We're doing another ultrasound in 2 or 3 weeks to make sure he's still growing at a consistent rate, and I'm guessing they'll be frequent til the end. She said if he drops below 3rd percentile, then they'll get even more frequent. I have an appointment on Tuesday so I can ask more in depth questions, once I've had some time to process.

All of their patients have to meet their consulting physician, and we have an appointment to do that on Tuesday after my midwife appointment. Sounds like we'll be discussing his size with her, as well, and seeing if she thinks we need to get in for an ultrasound at 2 weeks instead of 3. I'm a little freaked out that it's at a point where we need to get an OB involved.

I hope he keeps growing and we don't have to look at getting him out early. He was measuring right on track at 9 and 20 weeks, within a couple days. I looked it up and 6th percentile if he makes it to 40 weeks is a little under 6lbs. That seems so incredibly small.


----------



## MgreenM

MrsK- some babies are just small! Josie was 6lbs 12 oz and my friend's baby was 6lbs 4 oz. They are both growing and thriving! Remember that everything they are going by are averages and there will always be outliers. It sounds like you are getting great care and this baby will be fine no matter what happens!

PD- That bites that you guys got sick! I am hoping that the fact that I work in a hospital helps give Josie a little extra protection. Plus, she is in a small daycare which decreases what she is exposed to.

It's hard to believe our group started out roughly 1 year ago! We have had Hailey for about a year and I have been at my current job for almost a year! And this time next year, we will have toddlers in the group! Crazy!


----------



## treeroot

MrsKChicago said:


> Aww, poor sick baby :( I hope the cough is gone soon. Daycares and schools really are plague centers, someone ought to tell those babies to stop sticking everything in their mouths ;)

^^^^^^
Agreed! I hope everyone in your household has a full recovery PDReggie.



I'm glad to hear that things are looking ok MrsK, though I'm sure this latest development isn't particularly comforting. Under 6lbs may seem small, but I think we just hear the big baby stories more often. It's pretty easy to find someone who was a smaller baby. 
I hope you continue to hear good news, or at least manageable/reassuring.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, ladies. I'm trying to focus on the healthy part, not the tiny part, but it's going to be a long couple weeks til the next ultrasound... I'm just working on figuring out what questions to ask at the next ultrasound.


----------



## PDReggie

MrsK - I'm sure everything will be fine. But I will keep you in my thoughts anyway. I know how terrifying it all is. Especially when you can't control everything. On the upside, at least we live in an age where if there is a problem the doctors will know about it and can help. It sucks to have anything that requires more watching with your pregnancy though. But if he was staying in the same percentile between last scan and this one but still growing at a consistent rate I will bet that is the most important thing. So it sounds like he's just going to be on the small size. Hopefully, it means he will be a perfect sized baby to birth! Sorry, I know my humor is a little off, but I'm trying to make you laugh a little. You will get through this and everything will be perfect. And then you will start the next set of things that worry you. :kiss:

Thanks for the thoughts guys. Abigail is doing fine. I took her to the Dr. yesterday just to check on the cough. They looked at me like I was one of those crazy new moms. I told them I didn't bring her in when she had the cold because she didn't have a fever and got over it in a day, I didn't bring her in when she had the cough because I know that it's her body getting rid of the phlegm. But I have always heard that if the cough lasts a week or more you need to bring her in to get checked out. They basically said well she's a baby so the cough will last longer. She's fine. Whatever, this particular Dr. was very nice but she was hard to look at because she had SO MUCH plastic surgery. And she sounded like Sofia Vegara. I giggled because I could hear the family in the next room and they couldn't understand a thing the lady was saying with her heavy accent. Luckily, I was born and raised in New Mexico so a Spanish accent is second nature to me. I like her regular Dr better, but I'm certainly not going to complain about the pediatricians office getting me in same day at 6:30 so I don't have to miss work.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh gosh, sounds like a fun visit 

I'm hoping that he keep growing steadily. As long as he's healthy and we don't have to induce early, a 6lb baby does sound easier to push out!


----------



## curiousowl

Glad to hear he's healthy MrsK. Definitely keep us posted! What I've been trying to remind myself about this fluid thing is that for there to be a scale, there have to be babies on both ends of the range. You said neither of you are super tall too. I'm thinking good thoughts for you.

And for Miss Abigail's cough. Poor baby!


----------



## MrsKChicago

How's Abigail's cough?

I'm copying my update from my due date thread rather than typing everything again. 


We had a busy day with appointments. Midwives first. I was a ball of nerves at first, so my BP was a little high, but since I was anxious about the tiny baby stuff, we agreed to check again at the end, and it was much lower, back in my normal range. Phew! High BP combined with small baby points pretty heavily towards pre-eclampsia. 

So, we talked over the ultrasound results, and did a non-stress test. It wasn't as conclusive as the midwife hoped, because my brat child slept through it. His heart rate was in the normal range, but she wasn't able to check out what it did as he moved around because he didn't move around much. We ended up cutting that a little short (if a 90 minute appointment can be considered short) because I had the OB visit, and my midwife thought we'd probably get better information there anyway.

So, off to the OB. My blood pressure was even lower there, even though the NST made me a little nervous. We talked a bit, discussed the ultrasounds, and she did an ultrasound of her own. I really appreciated that she was very transparent about what we were looking at, as opposed to the tech I have at the imaging center who really leaves me out of the loop. I'm 33+5, and she said he was measuring 34 weeks. But she also said that according to her measurements, I'd be due March 10, and I'm due March 5, so I'm a little confused... But a 5 day difference doesn't bug me, I know there's a lot of "normal" range with ultrasounds, and she said (very tactfully) that my weight makes it a little harder to get fully accurate.

So, he looked good on the ultrasound. Still good fluid, his size looked better (maybe that growth spurt I suspected last week amounted to something), good movement, etc. She said that if I'd had certain other symptoms (high BP is the one I remember) and a 6th percentile baby, she'd have been looking at delivering him. As it is, since he looks good, I go back to the midwives in a week for another NST, then to the OB afterwards for a biophysical profile. If that all looks good, she's releasing me back to just the midwives unless there's some delivery complication (which would apply to any of the midwives' patients). If it doesn't look good, course of action would depend on the results, I guess. Either way, the midwives will keep a close eye on us and it looks like I'm being bumped up to every week appointments early. And I'm supposed to call the midwives immediately if I notice any decrease in movement.

All in all, it's a little overwhelming but mostly reassuring. I'm off to research biophysical profiles so I know what to expect. And I have no idea now what size this kid will be when he's born...


----------



## MgreenM

Great to hear mrsK!

Is Abigail feeling better?

We have had a rough start to the week! Over the weekend, Both Josie and I got sick. We started her albuterol treatments to curb her cough/wheeze. Called on MOnday and they said to bring her in just to make sure it wasn't anything serious due to her history. They said Monday she looked okay and to keep doing what we were doing. Today, I picked her up from daycare and they tell me there was an RSV exposure. They knew on THURSDAY! I was livid! So I called the pediatrician AGAIN and they said to bring her in. Luckily Josie got a good report, they are testing her for RSV but they are not hospitalizing her and told us to keep doing what we have been doing. The daycare thought that since she gets monthly injections to protect her from RSV that she had immunity and that's why they didn't tell us sooner. But this would have saved a trip to the doctor!

I went to urgent care on Sunday and they said it was just a virus. I woke up this morning and was feeling worse and lightheaded, almost fell while carrying josie because of this. My primary couldn't getme in so I went back to urgent care. Had DH drive me and ended up taking a cab home because the wait was so long and he needed to get to work. The conclusion is probably dehydration and a sinus infection and they put me on antibiotics. 

Needless to say, it's been a very stressful day! My one piece of advice from all of this is to askyour daycare provider what their sick policy is and when/how they will notify you of exposure to things like RSV and other highly contagious diseases. I am not questioning what I want to do about childcare. I think what happened in our situation was truly a misunderstanding of a treatment that my daughter is currently getting and it was an honest mistake. But it is still very scary for me.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, how terrifying! They really should let all parents know if there's been exposure to anything dangerous. My friend's baby had RSV and it wasn't fun :( 

I hope you're both feeling better soon.


----------



## curiousowl

Ack M, sorry! I hope you and Josie both feel better.

MrsK, glad to hear you still have an inside baby! It sounds confusing but mostly good news, right? Sorry things are still up in the air though.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It is a little confusing, but looking positive.

Our bassinet and car seat are both arriving this week, so I'm slightly less nervous about being so unprepared, too. Though I guess if he came this early, he'd be in the NICU anyway.


----------



## PDReggie

MrsK - I'm glad things are looking positive. Hoping that everything keeps plugging along for you. 

M - I'm sorry to hear about that happening. Glad Josie seems to be ok though. I would have been pretty darn angry. Our daycare posts a notice on the door to get inside if any of the kids in the daycare have anything contagious and what room they are in. For example, there was a note last week that the school age room had a child who went home sick and ended up with strep. I like that they just post it so that they don't have to make sure that every person got notice. It just seems easier.

Abigail is still coughing but it seems to be better. Mostly just after she gets up now. She hasn't been coughing overnight so I moved her back to her crib. I had a small oops at the daycare yesterday morning when I loudly announced to the room that I was going to be at the jail that day. The workers know that that means if there is an emergency to text me. I turned around and another parent was standing there giving me a horrified look. This is the second time this has happened. I need to be more aware of the general public and stop scaring the people at the daycare. :blush:

How are all you mommas feeling? ladders you are do sooooo soon? anything going on?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hahaha! It's always fun watching yourself in public like that. Glad Josie is improving.

I'm feeling pretty good, overall. Less stressed about the small baby stuff, at least. Teddy's getting a little heavy to haul around so I've had a some ligament pain, but after the last couple weeks, any sign of him getting heavier is fine by me. 

My SIL texted me about a good deal at Kohls today, and even though it wasn't really in the budget this week, I got our crib for $250 instead of $350. Couldn't pass up those savings. So once we agree on a paint color, we can get the last little bit of painting done (we're only doing below the chair rail), then start getting furniture up. It's really starting to feel like time is running short. Maybe I can talk T into just staying put for another month or two...


----------



## JCM

I wasn't the only sick one last week! Poor little babies! And mommies! I had a nasty virus and ended up passing out in my kitchen, emergency room, ivs...what a mess but feeling a little better now. Baby is great. The moving is happening constantly and hiccups all the time! Sometimes it makes me queasy but it's cool. I hate being pregnant though. I want my baby!!! 
MrsK, sounds so confusing. I'm glad you seem to have a handle on it. 
Curious, I'm fearing drama at my baby shower. Lol like we need to stress over that!?


----------



## curiousowl

Oh no JCM! Glad to hear you're feeling better and that baby is okay.

Do not stress over your shower! I did for all of a day and that was more than enough. I've now washed my hands of the entire process and I'm much happier. 

Did I tell you guys we painted the nursery? I'm so excited to start putting stuff in it now, not that we have much of anything yet. Mostly waiting for now. And I finally did my cloth diaper research so I'm feeling good! Also had a first meeting with my doula. Things are moving right along :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, JCM! I'm glad you and baby are ok. That must have been scary. I hope you're able to take it easy and ignore the shower drama.

How did you paint it, Owl? Got any pictures? I feel like we're so behind on the nursery.

Do you like your doula? My midwife really pushed us to consider one, but I have such mixed feelings about it. It all makes logical sense, but it seems odd to invite a random near stranger into the room with us. And then we'd have to add interviewing doulas to everything else we have to do.


----------



## treeroot

MrsK, getting those check ups seems reassuring. I hope it continues to be positive news. 

Sorry to hear about all the sickness M, and you too JCM!

Yeah for painting curious:)


ladders, ladders, I feel like you're so close!


----------



## MgreenM

Oy! stay healthy ladies!

We considered getting a doula. But when we interviewed them, it just didn't feel right. Instead, I had a good friend on call if I needed her. That worked well and she took care of the dog and everything at home for us.

Also, PSA: When sick while breastfeeding your supply may decrease! Mine has and it is likely due to decreased nutritional intake on my part as well as potentially less consumption on the baby's part. My mom recommended to just pump more and it will come back. 

Okay, I am exhausted, I am going to head to bed. One more day home sick from work and then I go to work on Friday. I miss it. But it has been nice being home with my baby girl again. Both of us seem to be on the mend today! I hope it stays that way!


----------



## PDReggie

Jcm, sorry you were sick. Glad to hear the baby is doing well though. So nothing new to add really except this picture that cracks me up. Abigail is starting to be able to hold her head up so we are slowly working her into a seated play area. The other day I put her in and she made what I can only describe as an "this is awkward turtle" face. She really looks like she wants to sit me down and have a "talk" about something uncomfortable.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsKChicago

Awww, what a cutie!


----------



## JCM

Hahaha she totally looks like she wants to have a talk with you! 
I didn't have to do midwives or a doula. I just have my OB doctor and I love her. She's laid back and super sweet. 
What color did you paint curious? Pink? Tree, do you know the sex yet?


----------



## ladders

Sounds like it's been a pretty rough week for our little group! Mrsk I'm glad things seem positive from your ultrasound anf it's good they are keeping a nice close eye on your little lad, I think your doing really well to stay calm when its so confusing so I'm very impressed. 
Sorry to hear all the poorlyness I'm going to be such a worry wart if pickle gets ill when she's so little so I feel for you ladies. MgreenM what's rsv?
So what's the drama with the showers ladies, I have to say I'm quite glad it isn't a UK tradition although it is getting more popular over here because as nice and lovely as it is it does sound like a good cause of stress for many people. 

Well I'm 38 weeks today, nursery all done, playroom all done (dh laughs at me for this but I was so excited new house had room for a playroom I couldn't help myself) bags all packed and now I'm just waiting for her to arrive. 
I am getting to the stage where I just want her out now because I can't get comfortable in any position and my restless legs have stepped up a notch so it's like they decide to do river dance as soon as I get into bed. You'd think that nature would let you sleep really well before baby comes but I feel shattered all the time because I just can't sleep!
Pd and MgreenM did either of you guys loose your mucus plug before labour I'm on serious labour signs 
and symptoms spotting now lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

Any day now ladders! I can't wait for another baby :)


----------



## PDReggie

ladders - I lost my mucous plug over about a week. It started right around 38 weeks. So I was convinced that labor was imminent. For me, it was not. I went a week and a day past my due date before they induced. I never actually went into labor. The closest I came was having really big Braxton-Hicks where my entire stomach would tighten up and I thought that labor was starting. It wasn't. That went on for a week and nothing. M is probably the only one who can give you any advice in this here. I can tell you a whole lot of what it's like when labor DOESN'T go the way you planned.


----------



## ladders

Did you definitely know it was your mucus plug? Don't want to sound gross but it is really obvious from other discharge? I just seem to be having alot of sticky discharge so didn't know if that was my plug. Iv not had any braxton hicks at all at any time so I really don't know what to expect


----------



## PDReggie

HA! Gross is kind of what we do here. I had a pretty large increase in discharge before the mucous plug. But I could definitely tell the difference.

TMI!!!!! 
For me when I started losing the mucous plug I went to the bathroom and when I wiped it felt like there was something kind of pulling. Not painful at all. Very similar to when you blow your nose and the mucous in your nose is kind of stringy. So I kind of grabbed on to it a little with the tissue and pulled and a large glob came out. This went on for about a week. It was incredibly disgusting, not going to lie.

As far as Braxton Hicks, I had where my entire stomach and back would tighten up for about 45 seconds then relax. It didn't hurt just felt weird. I called the nurse and she told me that real contractions hurt. But for me, I had the same feeling when I was induced as the Braxton-Hicks. At least until they broke my water, then my contractions hurt. But I had an epidural about an hour later and then they ended up using the epidural for my c-section and just increasing the dosage to c-section levels. So I never felt too much pain.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for sharing, Reggie. I'm not looking forward to this mucus plug business. It's seriously the grossest part of pregnancy in my mind. Whoever named it is a grade A jerk ;) I was reading a blog entry by some idiot dad who wanted to change all these pregnancy terms to more pleasant ones. I was getting increasingly annoyed at things like changing Lightning Crotch to Baby Tingles (it's lightning, dammit! I wish it was tingles! Don't you dare minimize my crotch lightning!), but I was totally with him on mucus plug. I think he wanted to change it to Baby Stopper or something, and I'm 100% behind that.


----------



## JCM

Wow ladders you are so close!!! Yay! 

Oh my gosh, lightening crotch is a thing??? I've been wonder what the hell my problem is!? Hahaha oh that makes me feel better.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It definitely is! I don't think they know what causes it, but my guess is baby whacking a nerve.


----------



## curiousowl

Aw PD, she is so freaking cute! Love.

ladders, my god, I can barely believe you're so close! So exciting. I'll be thinking good thoughts for you.

We painted the nursery gray. I know, for a girl! Everyone's been laughing about it. But I have plans to do lots of jewel tone linens/accessories/etc and wanted a neutral base. And I think we'll be selling in the next few years. I was so proud of us for doing the whole process (patching holes, taping, rolling) and while it's not perfect I think it came out really well. I have before pictures so I'll show you guys once it's all finished.

MrsK, I absolutely love my doula. (DH even asked if I thought she'd be our friend after this.) I had a variety of reasons for wanting one. First off my BFF couldn't recommend it highly enough and she ended up with the med-free birth she wanted. (As I also do.) Secondly, the studies about improved labor outcomes with doulas really impressed me. Also, DH is a type I diabetic and if he needs to test his blood sugar or something I want someone completely focused on me. Plus, I know myself and I can already picture myself being super annoyed at DH during the whole birth thing so I think it will be good to have an innocent (ie, didn't get me pregnant, lol) person there. I actually met her initially at 14 weeks. My deposit for her services was my first baby purchase!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think grey with jewel tones sounds great. Grey is big in nurseries! I wanted something a little more neutral, too, in case he ends up sharing his room down the road.

Thanks for the doula input. I'm still mulling it over, but I'm cutting it close on hiring one.


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> I think grey with jewel tones sounds great. Grey is big in nurseries! I wanted something a little more neutral, too, in case he ends up sharing his room down the road.
> 
> Thanks for the doula input. I'm still mulling it over, but I'm cutting it close on hiring one.

Thanks :) I love the gray. It was a very light blue gray before and this is much richer/warmer.

Well, don't worry about it too much. You definitely might still be able to find someone but if you decide against it I don't think it's a huge deal either. You know what's right/important for you.


----------



## JCM

I have gray furniture and I love it! I added purple and white bedding to girl it up! I love gray. If I ever decide to do this again and end up with a boy, I can use it for him.


----------



## MgreenM

Ok, So this is going to be a super short post, I am exhausted and only JUST finished taking care of stuff around the house. The nurseries sound great!

ladders- I think I saw part of my mucous plug on some toilet paper that I had already wiped with in the toilet (I know, TMI and not a clear picture, but I am tired). I wasn't sure if that's really what it was. I do know someone who very clearly felt it when she lost hers. Some people lose it all at once, others lose it gradually. Keep us posted!

Okay, off to do a couple of other updates online and then bed! DH is starting to not feel well now....


----------



## ladders

Tmi for you ladies but I lost my mucus plug this morning and now I'm getting excited! 

Come on pickle I want to meet you now 
:happydance:


----------



## MgreenM

yay ladders!


----------



## treeroot

Exciting ladders!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Exciting! Come on baby!!


----------



## JCM

Haha I'm so excited for news on a mucus plug! Hope you're feeling good ladders!


----------



## PDReggie

hey ladders, hope this is it! Keep us updated as long as you can. Come on little one!

So this is completely off subject but I need to rant for a moment. My judge is very sweet but I swear she is missing a common sense gene. This morning she sentenced a man on his 4th panhandling charge to be released from jail (in the middle of a giant snow storm) and pay court costs. He's homeless and begging for money on the streets. He's had 4 prior cases that he hasn't paid for. In who's world does she think he's going to pay this time? Sorry. Normally my job doesn't bother me, but days like today make me wonder.


----------



## ladders

Pickle is still in the jar! I was convinced that I would start in the night but nothing. Had some weird pains today so still hoping it's building up to being soon. Silly how inpatient iv gotten, probably as everything is now ready and all I have to do now is obsess over when she's going to come


----------



## MrsKChicago

Some of the ladies in my March group have compared the last few weeks of pregnancy to the two week wait. So much symptom spotting! I hope it doesn't get too rough for you.


----------



## PDReggie

HAHAHA I would totally agree with that comparison! I was excited for every little twinge the last few weeks.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have plans to go to Mommy Con at 38+2 that I'd really like to keep, so I'll probably be stressing about symptoms up til then, and then start getting excited at 38+3 :D


----------



## ladders

I was hoping she wouldn't be too early because I felt like once I'd finished work I still had loads to do


----------



## ladders

I was hoping she wouldn't be too early because I felt like once I'd finished work I still had loads to do but iv done it all now so I'm just waiting. I even washed all the carpets yesterday because I was convinced she was on her way lol. suprised that didn't send me into labour it took me hours lol
and Mrsk that's exactly what it's like!


----------



## MgreenM

ladders - I didn't have the urge to clean or anything like that, but right before I went into labor I had a REALLY good night's sleep and a lot of energy the following day. A day after that is when I went into labor.


----------



## treeroot

Lol, well at least you're ready Ladders, better then a last minute scramble.


I don't know if I could work in any part of criminal law or corrections PD, I don't blame you for feeling frustrated some days.


----------



## JCM

PDReggie said:


> hey ladders, hope this is it! Keep us updated as long as you can. Come on little one!
> 
> So this is completely off subject but I need to rant for a moment. My judge is very sweet but I swear she is missing a common sense gene. This morning she sentenced a man on his 4th panhandling charge to be released from jail (in the middle of a giant snow storm) and pay court costs. He's homeless and begging for money on the streets. He's had 4 prior cases that he hasn't paid for. In who's world does she think he's going to pay this time? Sorry. Normally my job doesn't bother me, but days like today make me wonder.


I really really hate panhandlers! They are everywhere on my streets now. The worst is when they have their dogs with them. Makes me so mad. Nobody arrests them here. They just keep multiplying. Ugh so annoying. It kills me when I see them with iPhones! Crazy world we have!!!

Question, did anyone or is anyone having a really tight abdominal feeling at 22 weeks? I'm comparing it to wearing a shirt 5 sizes to small except it's my skin. Haha it's super uncomfortable and every couple of hours I'll get a tight cramp and then That's gone but the tightness stays. I'm breathing like I'm really over weight too. I've only gained about 10 pounds so far so I know I'm not gaining too much. Help! : / hopefully this is normal?


----------



## MgreenM

JCM- That all sounds pretty normal to me. As the baby grows, the amount of room for your lungs to expand decreases. As a result, you get short of breath much more easily. I had tightening frequently and I always assumed it was just the uterus/my body expanding/growing with baby.


----------



## ladders

Jcm iv never had tightening just loads of pressure when she pushes out but definitely had the lung thing from about 24 weeks. I'd always be out of breath and felt like I couldn't ever fill my lungs up. Made me feel really unfit lol. It's only just got better because she's dropped.


----------



## PDReggie

JCM - I never had the tightening as you describe it, but I used to feel like my stomach was pushing out like a balloon was feeling it. It sounds like maybe we were feeling the same thing just in a different way? Also, I actually hate panhandling. This particular one bothered me because the charge was a year old. He turned himself in when the weather got cold. Not a lot of shelters around here so when my clients get bad off they usually try and go to the jail. Plus, the judge sentencing court costs was rather idiotic. All that's going to happen is it will eventually be turned over to collections and some company will spend the court's money trying to collect court costs from the homeless population. 

ladders - Baby dropping sounds promising! Abigail never dropped so I am hoping this is a great sign!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay ladders, hope it's soon! But don't get discouraged if it's not!

JCM, I know when we were on vacation for the holidays a few weeks ago I felt really "squished". That's how I kept describing it to DH. Just like there was absolutely no room for anything to get bigger and breathing was harder. It wasn't comfortable but it did pass. I don't feel that way anymore. So hopefully LO is just having a growth spurt! Drink tons of water and if the cramps get worse, call your doctor. Otherwise it sounds like normal growing pains to me.


----------



## JCM

Thanks all! I've been constipated too so I just feel like I have no room! Some miralax fixed that last night though! I've never been so relieved to poop! Lol! Everything does feel really high up so I can't catch my breath. It almost feels like I can't relax. Just very uptight. I guess I'll live on miralax and Epsom salt baths for now. I read there's a lot of growing between 18 and 24 weeks and I'm right in the middle. I can't imagine getting much bigger but everyone that sees me says "oh are you about 14-16 weeks?" And I say no, 22! Then they make a face and say "you're tiny, not even big yet!" I'm so scared. I don't feel like there's enough skin to stretch much more. Yikes


----------



## treeroot

Ah JCM, I hear ya, I feel soo stretched today. It seems crazy how fast the body changes during pregnancy.
Though I don't have a pressure yet, just ballooning outward. 
You can really see my belly in the sweater I wore today, and I kind of wonder if it's the first time my co-workers have noticed I'm really growing a bump - made me feel a bit weird to be honest.


----------



## PDReggie

So one of my friends posted on facebook that she was still 80 some days away from due date and she is already up to 123 pounds. Now she is like 5 ft even and maybe 100 pounds normally, but while dieting and trying to adjust to the way all my fat spread in different places after the baby, I kind of want to punch her in the face.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! Yeah, I'm not in trouble with the midwives, but I've definitely gone past the recommended gain for my starting weight. I think next week's weigh in will probably put me at the heaviest I've ever been, and I lost quite a bit of weight before I started TTC. I just keep reminding myself I'll lose a big chunk of it when he's born. It'll be a nice head start.


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, yeah I've given up caring about weight gain. I think I will definitely be above what they recommend. But my doctor hasn't said anything so oh well. I'm eating mostly healthy and working out 4 days a week. Not sure what else I can do!

I had my glucose test yesterday. I didn't think the drink was too bad, fingers crossed I passed.


----------



## ladders

Well it's 7.30pm in the UK and iv been having contractions since 2pm. Weirdly all in my back but I can see my stomach tense as they come and they are bloody painful. Waters not burst but I'm hoping this is it. Rang the labour ward and they are not coming quick enough or lasting long enough for me to go in. Fingers crossed this is it and if it is I'm blaming dtd last night and the four mile walk i did with the dog this morning!!! Come on pickle


----------



## MrsKChicago

Woohoo! I hope this is it too! It's totally normal for water to not break at home.


----------



## PDReggie

YEAH ladders!!!! Fingers crossed!!!! Can't wait. Safe labor wishes for you.

Mrs.K and curious - I gained around 50 pounds in my pregnancy. Dr. wasn't concerned at all and I lost 30 pounds between her birth and going back to work so it hasn't been too bad. And since I started my diet again at the beginning of the month I've lost another 10 pounds almost. I messaged her that she sucked. :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! What did she respond?

I suspect I'll max out around 40lbs, but I started out right on the edge of obese. I haven't gotten any flack from the midwives, but it's not ideal. Oh well. Hopefully breastfeeding will help me get it off without too much hassle. I'd have ended up back in Weight Watchers after the baby no matter how much I gained, so this just means I start out with more points ;)


----------



## PDReggie

She just laughed at me. She is annoyingly adorable. I wasn't able to breastfeed and I still lost 30 pounds pretty quickly so I'm sure breastfeeding you will lose even more. I just went back on the weightwatchers when I went back to work. It sucks to not have the ability to "blame" the pregnancy for eating sugary/fattening stuff but oh well. :blush:


----------



## JCM

Oh you guys I am a freak about gaining weight! I was so made during ivf because meds made me gain weight so I was 10 pounds heavier after my egg retrieval. My bloat went down a little before my transfer and then 12 days later I had my blood test. So I didn't have much time to get back to normal. I've gained 11 pounds so far from the start of everything (that's including the 10 pounds lost due to barfing for weeks every single day and then gained again) so I think I'm evening myself out. I'm supposed to gain a pound a week from here right? That would put me at about a 30 pound weight gain...perfect. Except I know I'll gain more towards the end. I really am hoping I can breast feed. Gaining weight really stresses me out. I have been feeling so gross lately. Super unattractive! Can I have my baby already?! Lol it doesn't help that I'm super constipated all of the time and when I do actually go, it's painful and I get a hemroid. Soooo attractive right? 

Oh ladders I hope this is it! How exciting!!!

I hope your test went well Curious! I just got all of my bedding stuff today. Being 22 weeks just got more exciting!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Are you taking anything for the constipation? My midwife said Colace is safe, but also recommended a probiotic (Florajen 3, specifically). The probiotic helps me when I remember to take it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

And don't forget, a lot of pregnancy weight isn't really weight. On top of the obvious 7lbs or so of baby, you have amniotic fluid, placenta, general water weight (I hear you get lovely night sweats to take care of a lot of that just after having the baby), and a huge increase in blood volume. It may not all go the day of birth, but it's not like it's all just fat piling on.


----------



## MgreenM

exciting ladders! keep us posted!


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck with the weight JCM. Your weight gain so far is pretty good. By 22 weeks I had gained way more than 11 pounds. But I had also been on a diet for 6 months before I got pregnant and totally used the excuse of pregnancy to eat like a pig. The worst part is, I ate healthy, then I ate AGAIN and it was bad for me. Now I'm back on the diet and I'm paying for it. 

hope everyone is doing well out there. 

ladders - I can't wait for you to come back with a birth story and an adorable baby.

So yesterday when I went to get Abigail from daycare another little girl crawled over while I was getting Abigail in her carrier and tried to climb up my legs and was doing the pick me up arms. I was like sorry little one, I can barely handle the one I've got. The daycare ladies laughed and said she adores Abigail and follows after whoever has her. Apparently, when Abigail is on the floor this little girl comes and sits next to her and they babble at each other. It just cracked me up that Abigail has made her first "friend"


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, that's so cute, Reggie!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladies :) Yeah, my guess at this point would be that I'll end up somewhere right around 40lbs. It was a little disconcerting to see a 7lb weight gain in a month, which was also what I gained the month of December and just figured it was all the holiday food. Apparently not. Ah well. I was complaining to my mom about it and her response was to tell me about her teaching assistant who has only gained 9 lbs her whole pregnancy and is due any day now. Thanks mom.

ladders, I hope you're in labor or holding your beautiful baby at this point! 

I passed my diabetes test so yay :) And other blood work is good except for my damn Vitamin D level, which is still low, despite having been on prescription supplements for months.

Reggie, that's totally adorable.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Moms, right? Mine tried a few times to ask how much I've gained yet, and I refused to answer, so she just went on to tell me about when she was pregnant, and how she lost NO weight beyond the weight of the babies when my brother and I were born (obviously BS, you'd at least lose the weight of fluid and placenta!), so to be careful, and also about her condescending jackass of a doctor's reaction to her weight gain. It was clear from her story that she's completely oblivious to the fact that he was being a condescending jackass.

Good job on the GD test! I was nervous about that one! Really didn't want to have to stab myself all the time. Leading up to it, a diabetic friend kept offering to test my blood sugar so I'd know what to expect. Uh, that's not gonna change my result, and the idea here is to _avoid_ being stabbed. Letting you stab me extra times is not going to help!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, I don't think I updated after the latest growth issue appointment, did I? Not much update, we're still in the dark. The OB had a long chat with the radiologist who interpreted our earlier scans, and she said it is proportions we're looking at, not his overall size, which is what we were originally told. He still looked healthy on a quickie ultrasound at her office, and the midwives were satisfied with his NST, but we have another proper growth scan on Monday. This time we're being sent to the hospital instead of the usual imaging center, so it sounds like she maybe wants a second opinion as much as she wants a follow-up. I'm on weekly NSTs for now, too. I'll update again if we actually learn anything. I spotted a photo of us with DH's mom on the fridge that I forgot was there, and she's got short legs, too (I knew she was short but never paid attention to proportions), so I'm guessing it's just a K Family thing. Hopefully the poor guy doesn't grow up to be 5 feet tall...


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hi ladies, I've been MIA for a while, just really overwhelmed with all the new baby stuff. I'm finally getting back into the swing of things. I tried to catch up on the thread, there's lots going on.

Ladders, how exciting....Hope this is it for you.

Mrs K - good luck on the growth scan on Monday.


----------



## curiousowl

Yeah, so, that's really funny that you mentioned about your diabetic friend MrsK because my DH is a Type I diabetic and I may or may not have tested my blood sugar on his machine after eating sweets a couple of times before this test.... The thing is it does kind of hurt and it didn't make me any less nervous, lol. I do know that an hour after iced lemon pound cake and a coffee with 3 sugars my blood sugar is 104 though. DH saw that and just said, "I hate you."

Keep us posted on your growth scans. Everything you say sounds positive to me. I've kind of had that feeling too, with my fluid issue, that it just felt like all the doctors were being noncommittal. Not sure what's up with that but it sounds like you have the right attitude.

:wave: Soon


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck with the growth scan! I'm sure everything will be fine. :thumbup:

Soon - glad to see you are still around. How is the baby doing? How are you doing?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hey, Soon, how's it going? 

Ha, your poor DH, Owl! I don't blame you for testing beforehand. For me, I really do NOT like sharp things - it's a psychological thing, not the actual pain - so the idea of adding extra punctures was just insane. 

I'll keep you guys updated on the growth stuff. The midwives and the OB are both great about answering questions and giving me what information they can, but there's just not much they can tell me right now. I hope we'll get some good information from Monday's scan. I waver between absolutely losing my mind with stress, and being totally sure that he just inherited the shorty legs from his dad's side. Only 5 more weeks, hopefully he shows up kind of on time so I don't have to stress about this too much longer. Though I'm sure I'll find plenty of new things to stress about once he's born...


----------



## treeroot

I can't wait to hear from Ladders!

I don't own a scale, so I don't really know what my starting weight was. I think I'm doing fine for weight gain but I haven't calculated anything yet (and I don't remember what my last weigh-in was!). I'm not eating or exercising as well as I wish I was though. I just find it sooo hard in the winter. This is my hibernating season!

That's adorable about Abigails little friend Reggie :)

I hope your next check-up gives you more reassurances MrsK.

Good job on the diabetes test Curious! Glad that went well.

Hey Soon, I hope all is well! (Other then being exhausted all the time I'm sure)


----------



## MgreenM

Hey Ladies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend! I can't believe we have so many babies coming up! I too, am excited to hear from ladders! Life has been absolutely crazy here! Mom is in town this weekend because she has an interview tomorrow! I hope she gets the job! We are doing baby sign languages classes and they are wonderful! We only have 3 more sessions though!

Josie had her 4 month checkup and she is up to 12lbs 1 oz. They would like to see her a bit heavier, but she and I were both sick the other week and so they are not concerned at all. She looks healthy, eats well and is growing. Her developmental milestones are right on track too. We were told we could start solids anytim we want. However, I really don't think Josie is ready. I think she is awake, gtg.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope we hear from Ladders soon. I guess if she had the baby, she has a good excuse for not being around.

Sounds like Josie is doing well! I wouldn't start solids at 4 months, either. Seems early, and they certainly don't need variety in their diet that young. I've considered baby sign language, I'm glad to hear you like it. Good luck to your mom!

We're getting some serious snow here. Suddenly I'm glad we didn't try ttc in May, I'd hate to face possible labor in this weather. Our birth class tonight has been replaced by a remote class - we're cheating and recording it so DH can watch the Super Bowl. It's supposed to stop snowing tonight, so hopefully road conditions will be ok for our morning ultrasound tomorrow. He's out in it now - he was watching a coworker's cat and prairie dog for the weekend, and she's stranded out at some remote ski resort til they reopen the roads. Thankfully he's used to driving in snow and our car handles it well.


----------



## treeroot

Glad Josie's doing well :)


Looks like we're going to miss out on that snow...it's not quite going to reach this far north, or at least there won't be too much accumulation. I'm glad though, I really didn't feel like shoveling a lot before work tomorrow (I guess to be honest I never feel like shoveling :haha:).


----------



## MrsKChicago

I lucked out this year, DH is absolutely horrified by the idea of me doing even light shoveling while pregnant. I don't think shoveling us out of the current snow would be a good idea, but I'm pretty sure an inch or so would be safe!


----------



## treeroot

MrsKChicago said:


> I lucked out this year, DH is absolutely horrified by the idea of me doing even light shoveling while pregnant. I don't think shoveling us out of the current snow would be a good idea, but I'm pretty sure an inch or so would be safe!

Ha, ya, he gets mad at me for doing it. But we rent out part of our house and have a responsibility to get the snow cleared. He never sees it as an urgent thing unless there's a foot or more :dohh:. What happens is he works late then doesn't get to it right away (says he'll do it in the morning...never happens!). Haha, as you can tell it's a pet peeve. He's really not _too_ bad about it, but it frustrates me to no end!

-last month we had a little wet snow/ice fall which he didn't go out and take of, and now have a layer of ice we can't get rid of- 

I'm careful of course. We've only had a couple small snowfalls, and I usually use a small shovel. I'm also only 21 weeks.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh yeah, you can't just leave the snow. I've had to call in a few favors on bad days when he hasn't been home. I hate when people ignore the snow all winter in heavy pedestrian areas, and then we have to navigate that old ice - it's so dangerous.


----------



## treeroot

Oh for sure! Luckily we have city sidewalk clear-ers here so we don't have to worry too much about that. It also helps that the bus stops in front of our house, so they're usually very good at getting to our area fairly quickly. :)

I think if it wasn't for that bit of ice (the day we got back from Christmas holiday), our driveway would be fine. So for now we've got a sand/salt mix to place if any area is slippery.

I agree with you in having less worries about labour during the warmer/non-snow storm months. 

I hope all goes ok tonight, and everyone is safe and sound.


----------



## PDReggie

Glad to hear Josie is doing well. Abigail threw up twice this weekend. I took her to the dr today and they basically told me that she either had a virus and nothing to do or it's from all the drainage from her sinuses and to keep trying to clean out the congestion. Sigh. She is doing much better than I am with it. I knew they probably wouldn't be able to help and she is perfectly giggly and happy, but it bothers me that I can't make it better. 

The snow here is ridiculous. Dh will have to deal with it when he gets home though because he uses his 4 wheeler to plow the drive way and I'm not doing that.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hey I've been doing ok. Samantha is now 12.5 weeks so I'm really looking forward to her hitting that 3 month milestone. I'm finally sleeping 3 hours at a time so I'm getting a lot more rest. I've been so stressed about making sure she doesn't catch a cold in this weather... making sure that everybody that comes in contact with her has washed their hands, use sanitizers, etc. I can totally see why summer babies are probably a lot more easier. 

PD, sorry to hear about Abigail. I can imagine how heartbreaking it is to see her throw up. It's good that she's still her usual happy self.

Not much snow here, just lots of rain and slush! Made for a lousy Monday morning.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Had my growth scan today. I don't know anything yet, but he looked good on screen, and the tech confirmed that he is definitely still a boy. We haven't gotten a junk shot since 16 weeks, so I was relieved to have some reassurance there :) I really liked the tech at the hospital, he walked us through everything. I hope if I have future growth scans, I can do them at the hospital instead of the imaging center.

I'm trying not to make assumptions because last time I tried to do some interpretation of my own, I was way off, but it looked like his femurs still measured a little short. I'm really leaning towards it being a matter of genetics, after stumbling on a picture of DH and his mother - her legs are even stumpier than his ;) Hopefully I hear back soon.
 



Attached Files:







35 week growth scan.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## curiousowl

Anyone have a washing machine they really like? Ours decided to die this weekend, right on top of finding out we owe money on our taxes and having lots of baby stuff to buy. Great timing!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no! Isn't that always how it goes? A huge chunk of our gutter fell off the day of our shower, I feel your pain... Our washer is fine, but nothing amazing, so no advice there.


----------



## MgreenM

whirlpool is a good brand.


----------



## ladders

Hi ladies sorry it's taken me so long to update it's been a bit of a whirlwind weekend! 
Am very very pleased and relived to let you know that Olivia was born safely on Friday at 5.07pm weighing 6 pounds 9 ounces. 
She's absolutely beautiful and I'm so so overwhelmed with how much I love her already.
I'll update you with my labour story (if your interested!) Once I get the chance.

Thank you all for being through all of it with me through the scariness of thinking I'd never get pregnant, through the mc and through the pregnancy. Been over a year since our little group started and you've all helped me so much. 
Will update you fully soon xx


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats ladders!!!! SO excited for you and what a beautiful name. Please share your birth story when you get a chance.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, Ladders! I'm so happy for you :) Can't wait to hear your birth story when you have time to post.


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats ladders!!! That is an adorable name. I can't wait to hear your birth story!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Congratulations Ladders. I'm very happy for you!


----------



## JCM

Yay ladders! Congrats! Glad to hear you both are doing well! 

Curious, I have a set (Samsung) in my bedroom and a set (whirlpool) in the laundry room. I like the whirlpool better to be honest. 

Wow MrsK! He looks so big! How exciting! You have 5 weeks left! Don't stress about the femur much. It's probably just those short legs on DHs side!


----------



## MgreenM

congrats ladders!


----------



## treeroot

Yea, Ladders congrats!


----------



## ladders

I'm absolutely in love with the little girl and ill post a picture as soon as I figure out how! !!


----------



## ladders

Wow sorry just seen how long that post is!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my goodness, I'm glad you ignored their advice and went in when you did! Can't wait to see a picture :)


----------



## PDReggie

Ladders that's incredible! Apparently, your Dhaka knew better than those silly doctors! I'm really glad you got to the hospital in time! Can't wait to see a picture! Congrats!


----------



## MgreenM

what a great story ladders! Glad things went so well for you!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Wow Ladders, talk about cutting it close!! Those 3-1-1 rules don't always work and I'm really glad you made it in time. its awesome that the experience went great for you.


----------



## JCM

Wow!!! Superwoman! That's amazing. I'm so so SO happy for you!


----------



## treeroot

Love it ladders, congrats again :). I actually found your story incredibly reassuring.


----------



## ladders

How's everyone getting along?


----------



## JCM

Love her! Awwwwwww she is so perfect! I can't wait!!!

I'm a viable pregnancy this week so that's a milestone. Still sick but what can ya do... She is constantly moving which makes me feel like I'm on a roller coaster. Haha! 

Are you breast feeding Ladders? How's it going? I'm a little stressed about that part. My chest has been so sore and I don't know how I'm supposed to feed a baby on something that makes me want to scream when my dog just brushes against them!


----------



## PDReggie

ladders - she is adorable!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, she's so cute!

JCM, your breasts may calm down some later in pregnancy, or after the baby shows up. Mine were worst in the first trimester, and only hurt periodically after that. I was so scared they'd keep on feeling the way they started out...

No news here! Never did hear back on the growth scan, but we have appointments tomorrow, so hopefully we'll hear something. I'm still feeling kind of zen about it - I'm sure if there was any big issue, someone would have called. T and I seem to be in agreement about him staying put right where he is for a few more weeks, so that's good. We still don't have the nursery together, but we're getting closer! I'll be happy to have that done.


----------



## curiousowl

ladders, she's beautiful!


----------



## MgreenM

ladders she's gorgeous!

JCM the breast tenderness does get better. It can be painful breastfeeding at first, but hang in there. Someone told me to at least give it a couple of weeks before giving up.

Josie is doing great! She has started giggling and really reaching for toys. Daycare commented on how much more grown up she seems today! She has also started the teething process!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Teething already? OMG...


----------



## PDReggie

Mrsk- glad you are feeling zen! I'm sure everything is great.

M- glad to hear Josie is doing well! I'm looking forward to giggling at some point.


----------



## MgreenM

Yup! I am told it may be weeks before she actually cuts a tooth. It's a very different cry when it''s bothering her though. She went to bed a little aft 7 tonight! That's early for her!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Just finished up with the midwives and OB. The growth scan measurements were all within a week or so of gestational age. We're still getting weekly NST tests just in case, but we are officially released from OB care! I told her I'm looking forward to never seeing her again ;)


----------



## MgreenM

great news MrsK! The weekly NSTs are not bad, just annoying

Josie rolled from her back to her tummy tonight!


----------



## ladders

That's great news Mrsk I'm really pleased things are looking good you must be really relieved. 

M How cute! well done Josie! 

Jcm iv been really really lucky that my little lady has been really good at latching and so breastfeeding so far has been really easy. Iv heard so many people struggling and no one im close to has successfully breastfed so I expected the worst but has been going really well and apart from when my milk came in and boobs went hard and lumpy for a couple of days it's been really comfortable so try not to worry because I'm sure relaxing with it helps


----------



## PDReggie

MrsK - Glad things went well! You are getting close over there! Can't wait.

M- that's adorable that Josie rolled over! Glad she is doing well. 

ladders - glad breastfeeding is going so well for you. I think we always hear the bad stories and not the good ones so I'm glad your experience is a good one. How is your little lady doing?

Abigail is doing well. Her cold seems to be finally going away. And her cough is getting better. No throwing up lately. She learned to chew a few weeks ago and it is driving me crazy because she chews on literally everything. Including my arm when she is taking a bath. :haha: The problem is that she tries to chew her bottle too and not suck. Then she gets angry when she isn't getting enough out. I have to start her on the bottle sitting her upright and then once she has finally started sucking instead of chewing I can lower her down. I called the pediatrician to ask if he had any recommendations on an easier way to get her to take the bottle since this is a rather annoying process. He actually is the one who told me to start her with sitting up because when I was having her lying down she was choking on the milk. :dohh: A child who tries to chew her milk. Sigh


----------



## MgreenM

ah, yes! the chewing! Josie chews on EVERYTHING!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I shouldn't laugh because I'm sure I'm due for tons of chewing misery (especially if I'm breastfeeding), but the mental image of this chompy baby is cracking me up.


----------



## PDReggie

Oh laugh away! It is rather funny looking because she just gum chews everything in sight. However, I'm ready to go to her 4 month appointment next Saturday. She is also eating a TON! I know you guys breastfeed so you don't do ounces but basically babies are supposed to eat around 24 ounces a day. Over the past few days she has eaten around 30 a day. I've tried to cut back thinking that it can't be good for her and maybe she is just eating because the bottle is there. Nope. If she doesn't get what she wants she turns into head spinning exorcist baby. She cried for an hour straight Monday after having 4 ounces. Finally I gave in and gave her another 2 and she was fine and started playing. But I don't know if I'm overfeeding her and, if I am, how to stop it. The nurse said it's fine to let her eat if she is indicating she is hungry and that if she is eating a lot the Dr. will probably tell me to start her on cereal so that it fills her up more than the liquid. But in the meantime, I feel like I'm drowning her in formula. Sorry guys. Random rant.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It sounds to me like she's just going through a growth spurt. Is she sleeping a lot? I wouldn't stress about her eating too much at 4 months, every baby is different and clearly she's hungry if she gets less.


----------



## PDReggie

Well she is sleeping pretty well. She only takes pretty short naps at daycare except when she was sick. And she has slept through the night since around 2 months. I got extremely lucky in that regard. She goes to bed between 9 and 10 and usually sleeps until I wake her up at 6 AM. Every once in a while she wakes up during the night. She does it more on the weekends when we get off schedule. I'm hoping it's just a growth spurt but she's already so big. She was a little over 14 pounds when we went in when she was throwing up. I fully expect her to be close to 15 when we go back next Sat. I just worry that I am going to screw her up already. I figured I at least had until she started talking to screw her up! :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Is she tall, too? Some babies are just bigger, your doctor will tell you if you actually need to worry. I doubt you're going to set her up for a lifetime of obesity by giving her a little more formula, you know? As long as you feed her healthy food once she starts on food, she'll be on the way to developing good habits. At four months, I firmly believe you just need to give babies what they want.


----------



## MgreenM

I agree, she will take what she needs. Enjoy the sleep! When she starts teething, she may get up more at night...that's what Josie is doing now. I am checking a few things online and then going to bed. I am exhausted!


----------



## PDReggie

Well, I am wondering if she is getting sick again because she was up over and over last night. Either that or I just jinxed myself. She woke up at midnight and had to be cuddled back to sleep. She woke up at 4:30 and wanted to cuddle. She woke up at 5 and had to be fed. She woke up at 6:15 and fell back asleep on her own and when I got her up at 6:30 to get in her car seat she threw a fit until she had another ounce. Who knows. Her 4 month appointment is next sat so we will see how this next week goes. I was in a pretty bad mood last night so it may be that I just wasn't overly comforting putting her to sleep. She may have just been reacting to my mood.


----------



## PDReggie

How is everyone feeling/doing? Sorry you are exhausted M. Hope it gets better and you get some rest soon.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, sorry you had a rough night. Hopefully she was just in a mood and she's back to normal tonight.

I'm still doing good. I really overdid it Tuesday and was sooo sore on Wednesday, and a little sore yesterday, but I'm back to the normal mild ache now. There's still so much to do to get ready for this baby, though, and I can't do much of anything until the walls are painted and the furniture in place, and I am seriously close to just calling in friends to do it because it seems like DH is not taking seriously the fact that I am over 37 weeks and this baby can come any time.


----------



## treeroot

ladders - perfect!

So glad to hear the good news MrsK :)

Crazy how fast Abigail and Josie are growing up!

Sorry you're still feeling sick JCM. I'm hoping I had my last actual throw-up two weeks ago. And this week my nausea has _finally_ calmed down to the point that I just need to be cautious certain times of the day and with certain foods. But at least now it doesn't feel like an emergency if I have a meal at a later time or something. I hope you're on your way there too.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad you're feeling better, Treeroot. Hopefully JCM is, too!

We finally got the nursery painted, it looks great! Now we just need to get the furniture in there. This is the last week that I have plans I really want to keep - I don't mind this guy staying put til he's due or going over a few days, but after this Saturday, he has my permission to think about coming ;)


----------



## MgreenM

Glad you are happy with the nursery! I hope everyone is staying safe and warm in this weather! Snow started an hour earlier than they called for out here! Roads are pretty bad already. What's worse is that I am essential and have to report to work tomorrow. I want a snow day!


----------



## PDReggie

M that sucks. It was very cold here in Cleveland but we got most of our snow Sunday. I facetimed with my mom who is babysitting my niece and nephew in Phoenix and told them they weren't allowed to show the windows because it was sunny and pretty.

Mrs.K - Glad the nursery is coming together


----------



## treeroot

I'm very jealous MrsK :), it must be a nice weight off your shoulders. We finally got to some cleaning of our bedroom (we only have one room, but it's very big so half will be for baby), but there's so much more to do, not to mention the rest of the house. We have a serious organizational issue, which is compounded by a serious lack of storage space issue. But we will get there!

To be honest MgreenM, I don't think I'll thaw out till April. And now my winter coat is seriously getting difficult to close. Not sure what I'm going to do about that one...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I got a maternity coat at walmart.com for $20. It's served me pretty well. Worth a look to see if it's still available.


----------



## curiousowl

I got my maternity coat at H&M since I knew I was going to need it all winter but I don't know that I would pay that much at this point since it should hopefully be spring soon.

M, I was crazy and decided to go to the gym after work yesterday at 5:30 instead of driving straight home. Dumbest decision ever! Luckily I made it but it was scary by 7pm. The nice thing was I got a snow day today. Thankfully since they didn't even get around to plow our street until after 5pm.


----------



## MgreenM

That was crazy owl! My brother drove 40 minutes to have dinner with us last night and had a scary drive home. It was nice to see him though! The drive in today wasn't too bad...but work was a little crazy. Josie hasn't been eating well the last couple of days and I don't know if it is because she wasn't at daycare but home with dad, teething or sick. I called the pediatrician and they thought it might be a GI virus even though breastfed babies typically don't get GI viruses...No fever or other sick symptoms and plenty of wet/dirty diapers. So they said not to worry, just to keep an eye on her. Oh, and I put a call into the ENT because someone has started to play with her monitor wires and is moving in her sleep which makes me nervous!

The good news? Tomorrow is Wednesday! The week is about half over!


----------



## ladders

M how is Josie doing now? Hope she's ok and eating better.
Mrsk it's nice to get nursery done isn't it, even though you know you won't use it immediately it's a big weight off your shoulders.

Etta is doing well been really unsettled at night which we thought was just what babies are like but then wondered whether it was trapped wind (after googling lol) started on infacol and she's bringing lots of wind up and much more settled at night so I'm feeling pretty guilty I didn't do it earlier, hate to think of her being uncomfortable. Think its because I have a fast milk let down which means she's gulping air too because they are not supposed to get wind when breastfed but obviously etta not read that info! 

How's everyone doing? Has anyone heard from isd been ages since she's posted hope everything's ok


----------



## MgreenM

Josie is doing better. When she went to daycare the following day she ate 5 bottles! (she usually only takes 4). Not sure what it was but glad she is doing better! I called her ENT and pulmonary doc because she is playing with her wires, putting them in her mouth, and moving so much in her sleep. I am very concerned about her safety. It took ENT 2 days to call me back just to say call pulmonary! So I called pulmonary and that started a cascade of things that resulted in us going down to DC on Monday for follow ups and hopefully they will discontinue the monitor! I am so lucky work is very flexible with me! I felt bad asking, but we would have had to wait until March 9th! I will update you ladies next week!

ladders- Josie had TERRIBLE gas when she was really little! In fact, it was one of the main reasons she would cry. A few things that we found helped (a little) lay her on her tummy over your leg and rub her back. This puts pressure on her bowels and encourages things to move along. Rub her belly. Move her legs back and forth. Movement really helps with gas, but babies don't move themselves and can't understand that it would help them, sowe have to do it for them. I hope this helps!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you can get past the monitors soon, M! 

It's all a learning experience, ladders, us first timers can't know everything immediately. I'm glad you've found a solution, though :)

I haven't seen lsd on the forum, but she's in our March facebook group. She isn't super active, but she seems to be ok from what I've seen.


----------



## PDReggie

ladders - glad you figured out what was causing her to be fussy. It sucks when you find out something is wrong and it makes you feel guilty for not realizing it sooner. 

M - glad to hear you should be done with monitors soon and that Josie seems to be feeling better. Keep us updated.

Mrs K - You are so close! Anything going on? Can't wait to hear about a new little one in the group.

Not much new to report here. They switched Abigail's 4 month appointment from last sat to this coming sat. I expect that they will tell me she can start on food at that point. I base my totally inexpert opinion on the fact that she eats a TON and the grilled cheese incident. We are averaging 30 ounces a day. Which is pretty high. They aren't supposed to have more than 32 ounces in a 24 hour period. I tried cutting her back for a while but it was rather frustrating for both of us. She would just cry until I finally gave in. Glad to see she is training me straight away! :dohh: The grilled cheese incident was I put together her high chair this weekend to try and get her used to it since many sites say it may take them a few times before they can sit in one. (FYI she LOVES her high chair) I was sitting next to her filling out paperwork at the table while she was in the high chair and I had a grilled cheese sandwich in my hand. I didn't realize how close I was to her with the sandwich and before I knew what was happening, she made a grab for it and shoved a fist full of crumbs and grease into her mouth. Sigh. She then kept trying to get to it and now my husband and I are not allowed to eat in her sight or she starts crying.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hahaha! Smart baby! She knows what she wants! I've heard formula fed babies can start on solids a little earlier, so maybe you'll get the go ahead. 

No news here. No signs of anything getting started, and my midwives don't do internal checks without a reason, so I'm in the dark. That's fine with me, I really want to get through this week to wrap up a few things. I'd rather not go more than a few days overdue, though, so I think I'll ask the midwife about evening primrose oil tomorrow and start later in the week. They have instructions in the labor handout, but it says to talk to them before starting. 

It just hit me as I was checking the weather that my due date will be on the 10 day forecast tomorrow! Crazy! It's been a relatively easy pregnancy, and I'm still feeling pretty good for 38 1/2 weeks, so I'm a little scared that I'll get hit with the worst labor ever to make up for it. Of course, I'm hoping the easy pregnancy will carry through to an easy birth.


----------



## MgreenM

Reggie- that's a great story! They told us at Josie's 4 month appointment we could start solids when we wanted to. I felt she wasn't ready then, but I think she is ready now.

MrsK I hope you have an easy labor! (wait, that's an oxymoron...isn't it? :fool: )


And, the update you have been waiting for......

* JOSIE IS UNPLUGGED! *

It was so weird putting her to bed tonight!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Woohoo! Yay!!! Hooray!!!! Go Josie!!


----------



## JCM

So anxious for you MrsK!!! 

Great news about Josie! I hope I am able to follow in your footsteps M!


----------



## PDReggie

M - that is fantastic! I'm so glad to hear everything is going well. 

Mrs K - good luck for an easy labor! Can't wait (especially as I'm not the one having to do it)


----------



## JCM

One more week left MrsK!!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I could do without the heartburn today!

I'm not too bad off, honestly. I think I've been pretty lucky on symptoms and discomfort. My biggest complaint at the moment is lack of stamina, and nobody expects much from me, so it's manageable. I'm definitely stunned that I'm so close to the end! It'd unbelievable!

You're creeping up on the third trimester! Crazy!


----------



## JCM

I know! I can't wait for my 4D ultrasound this Tuesday! My nursery is close to being done so I just sit in here and fold clothes in my nursing chair. Haha I'm very content. Your heartburn and symptoms will be gone soon! Yay!


----------



## PDReggie

Jcm, glad everything seems to be coming together for you. 

Mrsk, how are you feeling?

Well Abigail had her 4 month appt today. She is officially a giant baby. 15.5 pounds (72%) and 26.3 inches (98%). Dr gave us the go ahead to start food even though she hasn't doubled her birth weight since she is growing very well and her birth weight was so high to begin with. We did a feeding of rice cereal and that girl LOVES it! She ate the entire serving. She is slightly frustrated that it doesn't go in her mouth as fast as the bottle. But now between the shots and food she is one tired little thing. Hopefully this nap lasts a while. Hope everyone continues to feel well!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, enjoy the nap! It sounds like she's doing great, chunky babies are so cute :)

I'm doing fine. I feel like I should be miserable, but it's not too bad. Sleep is difficult, and I can't say every physical sensation is wonderful, but on the whole, I can't complain too much. One of the ladies at tutoring the other night said that of all the women she's seen at the end of their pregnancies, I'm the most like her normal self. I guess it's all down to pure luck and good support from DH when I need a rest. I'm curious about when this guy will show his face and excited to meet him, but for now I'm just making the most of the last bit of non-mommy time.


----------



## MgreenM

go Abigail! we were going to try oatmeal this weekend, but Josie has a cold. So we are holding off for now. No sense in rushing things. She is sleeping in my arms right now.

wishing you all the best mrsk!


----------



## PDReggie

Hoping you continue to feel good. 

Hope Josie gets better.


----------



## curiousowl

So excited for you MrsK. Can't wait to meet the only little boy!

As for me, nothing much new here. We still don't have any furniture in our nursery or a name, etc. And they cancelled our baby care class today because of 1-2 inches of snow. So that's good. Not pleased since we have something every other weekend between now and May. Also, my shower is next weekend and very little has been bought off the registries so I'm assuming we're getting all clothes instead of stuff we actually need. At least I get to go to CA though! And I'll see my BFF and her baby. That's definitely something :) I did buy a few more maternity clothes yesterday since my body has decided to grown sideways now and nothing fits right/is all too short. I hated to spend the money but I have to wear something to work. I got to help my friend who's 11weeks pregnant start her maternity wardrobe too and she was thrilled so that was fun. She was in love with maternity pants. I remember those days. Now I long for regular pants, lol! It's crazy to be in 3rd tri here. I can't believe it's now March and then there's the month of April and then May!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think it was around 30 weeks that our weekends exploded with stuff to do, too. Hopefully you can find time to do the class later. I'd have expected DC to have the infrastructure to handle a couple inches of snow!

We got a lot of clothes and off-registry stuff, too. I get that it's fun to buy cute things, and I'm thankful that I've saved a fortune on baby clothes, but I certainly wouldn't have minded a few more useful things! I usually try to buy a cute thing I picked out, and then something practical off the registry. Hopefully it's a fun time, anyway! 

I have this new feeling in my pelvis, and I'm wondering if he's starting to engage, but who knows? If nothing happens in the next couple days, I guess we'll find out Tuesday at my appointment.


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> I think it was around 30 weeks that our weekends exploded with stuff to do, too. Hopefully you can find time to do the class later. I'd have expected DC to have the infrastructure to handle a couple inches of snow!
> 
> We got a lot of clothes and off-registry stuff, too. I get that it's fun to buy cute things, and I'm thankful that I've saved a fortune on baby clothes, but I certainly wouldn't have minded a few more useful things! I usually try to buy a cute thing I picked out, and then something practical off the registry. Hopefully it's a fun time, anyway!
> 
> I have this new feeling in my pelvis, and I'm wondering if he's starting to engage, but who knows? If nothing happens in the next couple days, I guess we'll find out Tuesday at my appointment.

It's so frustrating! This is pretty standard for DC. They would cancel school for this too. Snow is the most horrifying thing ever, apparently? I don't get it and I'm a CA transplant. I just keep moaning that if I have to live somewhere with gross weather it'd be nice if people didn't completely freak out about it. But oh well. I am prepared to throw a fit if they only offer one reschedule date and it doesn't work for us. 

That's how I shop for baby showers too :) One cute outfit and something practical. I have a feeling we'll be getting lots of hot pink and leopard print baby clothes from DH's family! I love them but... Oh well. At the very least it'll be great to see everyone and I'll be doing lots of returns.

That sounds promising! I hope it's the start of something for you.

Also, I don't think I told you guys that as of my ultrasound a week and a half ago baby is transverse :( I think she's been that way for a while too, based on what I feel. I so hope she decides to flip at some point. The good news was that any fluid level concerns seem to have cleared up so that's a relief.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I understand snow and ice shutting things down if it's not common, but doesn't DC get snow regularly? We had one birth class that got moved online due to snow, but it was an actual blizzard, so understandable!

I'm glad the fluid looks good - that's definitely the most important thing! She's got plenty of time to flip, still. Mine was still doing somersaults up to 30 weeks, and my midwives weren't at all concerned. Check out Spinning Babies if you want to encourage her to shift.


----------



## MgreenM

they are wimps out here when it comes to snow and ice! but they aslo don't care for the roads very well. So they cancel for everything.


----------



## curiousowl

Yes, M knows! It's so dumb around here. DC does get fairly regular snow/ice and yet everyone loses it. I took a screenshot of what happened on the traffic map when we got some unexpected snow a couple weeks ago. Every single road was dark red and there were almost more accident markers than space for them. 

I've been doing the spinning babies inversions :) My doula recommended them too! I know, everyone keeps telling me she has plenty of time and I do agree. I guess it just freaks me out because she seems so comfortable in this position. Maybe I'm just a worrier!


----------



## JCM

How'd your appt go MrsK??


----------



## MrsKChicago

I knew I was forgetting to update someone! Cervix checks are no fun, by the way  I'm a "solid 1cm" dilated, about 50% effaced, and baby's starting to engage - he's at -2 station. I got the impression she didn't expect me to go into active labor overnight, though it's really impossible to say. I start on twice weekly appointments next week, if he hasn't show up by then. 

It also occurred to me as I was adding my new appointments to my book that this baby was almost for sure conceived on Friday the 13th, and has a very very real chance of being born on Friday the 13th, since first babies are usually born around 41 weeks and I'll be 41+1 that day. How crazy would that be??


----------



## PDReggie

MrsK - Exciting!! And the Friday the 13th thing is hysterical! I feel like this would make him an incredibly lucky person.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Mrs K, how awesome that things are going great and that it's almost time for you to meet your little one.


----------



## MgreenM

glad things are going well MrsK!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I made dinner last night in hopes of getting gravity on my side, and it definitely made an impact. I spent half the night having irregular contractions, and finally lost some plug. Contractions suck. I got terrible sleep, but they haven't started up again. But I am feeling more confident that I'll have a baby sometime in the next few days, instead of having to evict him. Works for me, I'd like to have this last day off with DH.


----------



## MgreenM

exciting MrsK! Keep us posted!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Will do! Still no baby, but I've had a few mild contractions today. I'm still betting the little slacker shows in the next couple days.


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck!


----------



## ladders

So excited Mrsk! Keep us informed! 

We are doing ok but little lady having some bad trapped wind still and think it's because I have realised that I have oversupply and a forceful letdown. I had no idea squirting boobs wasn't normal I read that it's like trying to drink from a hose on full on your back. making her take in air and choke as she drinks :sad1:
Trying to pull her off when I think it's letdown (unfortunately I can't feel it) and let it spray onto a muslin or in a tub. Started yesterday as only just found it out from Dr Google so keeping fingers crossed it helps. 

Mrsk on the weds night me and dh dtd and Thurs morning I took the dog for a 4 mile walk and I went into labour 2pm that afternoon so it's worth a try :winkwink:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Four miles, wow! I can barely manage moseying through Target these days... I do think I need to get off my butt and get active and it'll make a big difference, but then the contractions start up and freak me out and I'm back on the couch! I need to stop scaring myself and holding myself back, I think. DH is really worried about me overdoing it, too, which is nice but probably not very conducive to labor. We'll be out for an appointment tomorrow and it's supposed to be really nice out, so maybe I'll just really push myself.


----------



## curiousowl

I realized I hadn't been on in a few days (I was in sunny CA for my shower) and came hoping for a baby. You must be so ready MrsK! I bet it will be any day. Thinking of you!


----------



## MrsKChicago

curiousowl said:


> I realized I hadn't been on in a few days (I was in sunny CA for my shower) and came hoping for a baby. You must be so ready MrsK! I bet it will be any day. Thinking of you!

I am so ready. I was feeling so patient, but these contractions on and off since Saturday night are driving me insane. They woke me up and forced me out of bed this morning. Be born or don't be born, baby, but make up your damn mind! I have an appointment at 1, I'm definitely asking if a sweep would help.


----------



## MgreenM

how did your appointment go?


----------



## MrsKChicago

33cm, 75% effaced, and she did a sweep. Woke up with contractions, sweep seems to have done the job. Probably going to the hospital in about an hour. Whose stupid shitty idea was labor anyway?


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck mrsk. I will raise a nice glass of wine to a safe and quick delivery! Can't wait for the new baby!


----------



## curiousowl

Good luck MrsK!


----------



## MrsKChicago

So sorry for lack of updates! Phone has been dead and out of reach.

We still have no baby! After about 26 hours of no sleep, no baby, lots of pain, and a total panic at the very aggressive contractions when we tried the breast pump, and finding out I was only at six centimeters, I decided sleep and not being miserable won out over hippie ideals. I've been half asleep on an epidural and a slow pitocin drip most of today, making slow but steady progress. Finally got up to 8cm, so hopefully he shows tonight. I started leaking waters around midnight, and the midwives aren't crazy strict about a 24 hour timeline, but I know there's still a limit. I'm guessing if I'm not closer next check, we may up the pitocin.


----------



## MgreenM

sorry you are having such a long labor! Keep us posted and just do what is right for you!


----------



## PDReggie

Go Mrsk! I am keeping you in my, slightly inebriated, thoughts! Horrible day at work. Client went on crazy train rant in court then spit in my face. FYI, Purel to the face is painful. Thanks for the efforts bailiffs. I am ready for good news!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Details to come
 



Attached Files:







teddy.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ladders

Ahh congratulations Mrsk he's beautiful. Can't wait to hear your full labour story


----------



## MgreenM

congrats!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Congratulations MrsK, he is gorgeous. Sorry you had a slow and long birth.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good morning ladies. It was so late, I didn't feel like typing out details last night. Teddy is here and just the absolute cutest baby ever. We're all snuggled up now. After all the dragging of labor, the actual pushing was pretty fast, maybe a little over an hour. I let the epidural fade so I could tell what was going on and push effectively, and he came out pretty easily. He's definitely a little cone head!

He finally arrived 3/11, at 11:49pm. 6lbs, 15oz, and 20" long. He's a little guy for being a week late. He has a tongue tie, so we're trying to nurse, but I think we'll do better once that's snipped.

I just had a tiny tear, two stitches, and I'm doing pretty well. No pain so far, but we'll see if that lasts! Apparently I'm made for pushing! Laboring just isn't for me ;)

I'm ready to sleep for a week! Like that's gonna happen any time soon...


----------



## PDReggie

YEAH! He is adorable. So glad to hear everything worked out in the end. Congrats!


----------



## curiousowl

MrsK he's amazing! Congrats! Sorry your labor was so arduous but you have a healthy happy baby and that's all that matters. And that's nice that pushing wasn't bad!


----------



## JCM

Yay!!!! Love his little face!


----------



## MgreenM

glad you got the tongue tie figured out right away!


----------



## curiousowl

Oh, yes, meant to mention, my BFF's baby had a lip tie and she said nursing was a million times better once they got that fixed. She's still doing it at 15 months now.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We've been home a couple days now, and we're settling into a routine. We're getting the hang of nursing, and we're learning his schedule enough to time showers and naps around him. DH goes back to work Wednesday or Friday, so that's a bit scary, but hopefully I'll be in good shape by then, and I have friends and family I can call on for help.


----------



## MgreenM

You will be fine! Besides, you have all of us if you have questions! Glad nursing is going better!

Josie hasn't slept well the last couple of nights...I think it is a combination of daddy being away and teething. Josie has now had oatmeal and banana...going to try something new this week I think...maybe apple, maybe avocado or sweet potato...don't know. Mom is here to help this week so that is nice. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck MrsK. I hated when DH went back to work but Abigail and I did well. 

Sorry Josie isn't feeling well, teething sucks.

Abigail's first tooth popped through her gum overnight. I am thanking all that is holy that it came through and am hoping this means she will be feeling better in the next day or so. She has refused her bottle for three days now and runs a fever even with tylenol. It got so bad I took her to the Dr. mon because I thought this cannot be all teething. Turns out it can be all teething. For three days and two nights she cried non stop, refused to eat more than about 2 ounces at a time (usually she eats 6), wouldn't sleep unless she was being held, wouldn't play, and had a fever. She wouldn't take a teether for more than a few minutes at a time. It was a rough few days. I actually stayed home from work Monday because I hadn't slept the night before. She is in a much better mood today. She slept all through the night last night and had 4 ounces this morning. Still not a full bottle but at least she seems happy again. I then felt in her mouth and sure enough I can feel the very edge of one tooth in there. It's not fully in yet, so I anticipate she still won't be completely back to normal for a few days until this and the second one we can see coming are both fully through the gums. But at least she seems to be through the worst of the pain.

Hope everyone is doing well. How are our preggo ladies feeling?


----------



## JCM

Hi guys! I'm exhausted! Heartburn is back times 10! Yuck! We snuck a peek at DHs office last night and she has flipped herself upside down so she's cooperating and doing what she's supposed to I guess!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you and Abigail get a break now that the tooth broke through! Poor baby!

JCM, I'm glad she's getting into the right position. Teddy did somersaults at that stage, so don't be concerned if she flips again.

LSD is getting close, based on her posts in the March Facebook group. I'll tell her you guys would love an update when her little one arrives.



We're doing ok here! Teddy gets his best sleep starting around 4am, so we just went ahead and stayed in bed til 2pm. I feel like I finally got an ok amount of sleep, even if it took 13 hours in bed to do it. I really want some lunch, but he's asleep on my chest and I really don't want to put him down.


----------



## MgreenM

Wow! Abigail is ahead of Josie on teeth! She hasn't cut any yet!

Glad you got some sleep MrsK!

JCM - sorry about the heartburn! I lived off of tums while pregnant! 

Josie turns 6 months on the 24th! She is sitting unsupported for extended periods of time and we got our first belly laugh tonight! She has now tried oatmeal, banana, and sweet potato. She likes sweet potato the best! She is very observant of her surroundings and when she sees something she wants, watch out! She will launch herself towards it! We get big smiiles all the time.

Funny pumping story: I was doing my usual morning pumping session at work and writing notes as I always do. All of the sudden, I felt wetness on my leg...the bottle was overflowing!

Also, this winter has been challenging with the daycare closings and having back up child care. As I have thought about things more, I would like to be able to attend special school events/field trips without having to worry about work. So I have been considering changing from working in the hospital to home health or maybe even going to pediatrics and working in the school system. I am slowly exploring what my options are. However, I have realized that my current work environment is ideal for pumping so I won't make any changes until after Josie turns 1. I am taking my time before making a decision as I want to do what will be best for myself and my family. 

Reggie - how are you doing back at work? Has anyone else gone back to work?


----------



## PDReggie

JCM - I'm sorry you aren't feeling good. I hope it gets better but even if it doesn't you are getting closer!

MrsK - I'm glad you got some decent sleep. It's hard in the beginning. I was so happy when Abigail stated sleeping more. I love the picture you have of him as your profile. Tell lsd we are excited for her to have her little one. 

M - Abigail seems to be kind of random in her timing of things. She got her first tooth pretty early at 4 1/2 months. She rolled from one side to the other at 2 months which is crazy early but oddly rolled from her back to front when according to the Dr. they start by rolling from front to back. And after 2 months she still doesn't roll from her front to back. She does however, get her little legs up underneath her and then inch forward on her belly. I'm convinced she's never going to roll from her front to her back. :dohh: I am doing okay being back at work. I think it helps that even though I'm always busy, working for the county gives me a lot of leeway in taking time off if I need it. I get a ton of sick time and since I set my schedule with the court I can make sure that I don't have anything if I want to take off for school events. Basically, these are the things that make up for low pay. I will say that the other day when my crazy dude spit on me, had I not been able to go to a co-workers house over lunch and shower and change so I didn't have to pick up Abigail in those clothes and unclean, I may have seriously looked for a new job. But as heinous as that was, I love my job and they are incredibly mellow about so much that it makes it easy. Plus my boss is female and had 5 kids so she's pretty understanding of anything.


----------



## curiousowl

Hey guys, glad to hear it sounds like the babies are doing well :) Hope Abigail's teeth come in more smoothly.

JCM, the heartburn is unreal. I've been on Pepcid since 12 weeks and have been supplementing more and more with TUMS.

This baby is still doing flips! Just Tuesday I think she flipped again from transverse to head down. She'd already done that once and gone back. I think it's because I'm tall and she's only 40-50th percentile so she has lots of room. My doctor of course freaked me out by saying if she hadn't flipped by 36-37 weeks that she wouldn't and I'd have to schedule a c-section for 39 weeks. She's also very into this 41weeks induction thing. I feel like ever since I expressed a desire to go med-free she's trying to tell me everything that will go wrong. I get that flexibility is good but I think it's too early to talk about some of this stuff.

Physically, feeling good though. Achy and tired but really can't complain much. Our crib finally arrived but some of the pieces were damaged so now I'm waiting on replacements. We got a chair but still have no dresser or shelves and no closet organizer. Most of my stuff from my shower is still in CA so none of the clothes have been washed or diapers prepped. She also still doesn't have a name. Basically this baby better not come early! DH says it's not a big deal. Men.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mine pulled the same thing, Owl. The mattress only just went into his crib Tuesday night! We managed, and you will too, though I think he would have enjoyed his paternity leave a lot more if he hadn't spent it doing all the things he should have done a month ago! If you're prepping prefolds, look up boiling them. So much faster than washing a gabillion times.

Grandma's coming for a visit, so I guess I ought to go give the bathroom a quick swish...


----------



## PDReggie

Hey curious - I'm sure everything will be ready when baby gets here. And if not, well half the time Abigail's room looks like a tornado hit it because I am in a hurry and randomly throw clothes around. I'm pretty sure the nursery only looks complete and pretty prior to baby moving in. (But I'm also horrible at being tidy). Don't let your doctor freak you out. I know how terrifying it is to have them tell you that if something doesn't clear up you will have to have a c-section. At the end of the day, my labor was pretty much everything that can go wrong other than baby in distress. We made it through and quite honestly, when you are in the middle of it, you aren't nearly as stressed as you anticipate being. By the time they called for a c-section, I had been induced, awake for over 24 hours because you totally cannot force yourself to sleep the night before, was running a fever from getting an infection, and was quite honestly, bored out of my mind because my labor had stalled hours earlier. I'm sure everything will go perfectly for you. And no matter what happens, at the end of the day, you will have an adorable baby to cuddle and that will make whatever else happened okay.


----------



## curiousowl

PDReggie said:


> Hey curious - I'm sure everything will be ready when baby gets here. And if not, well half the time Abigail's room looks like a tornado hit it because I am in a hurry and randomly throw clothes around. I'm pretty sure the nursery only looks complete and pretty prior to baby moving in. (But I'm also horrible at being tidy). Don't let your doctor freak you out. I know how terrifying it is to have them tell you that if something doesn't clear up you will have to have a c-section. At the end of the day, my labor was pretty much everything that can go wrong other than baby in distress. We made it through and quite honestly, when you are in the middle of it, you aren't nearly as stressed as you anticipate being. By the time they called for a c-section, I had been induced, awake for over 24 hours because you totally cannot force yourself to sleep the night before, was running a fever from getting an infection, and was quite honestly, bored out of my mind because my labor had stalled hours earlier. I'm sure everything will go perfectly for you. And no matter what happens, at the end of the day, you will have an adorable baby to cuddle and that will make whatever else happened okay.

Aw, thanks, I really appreciate the pep talk! I know it's going to be fine no matter what happens :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hey ladies. Lsd posted in our facebook group that little Emma Rose is here. Born yesterday at 11:51, 8lbs 1oz. She hasn't been on B&B in awhile but said I could update you. Sounds like they're both doing well!


----------



## ladders

Ah that's great news, pass on my congratulations


----------



## PDReggie

Beautiful! Glad they are doing well!


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, yay! Send her congrats.


----------



## JCM

How are you feeling curious? Are you having contractions at all? 
AFM I spent the day at the hospital with contractions. My water hasn't broken yet and cervix is still closed. They gave me some meds to help contractions stop but...ow! This little baby is trying to escape! So I'm home now and I'm monitoring these crazy pre term contractions so I'll know when or if I need to go back., any good netflix recommendations?? Back to the couch I go! Boring!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no! Tell that baby to stay put!

Have you watched The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt yet? It's really fun.


----------



## JCM

I will put that on my list! I'm seriously so bored. How's Teddy doing? Breast feeding going ok?


----------



## MrsKChicago

He's good, thanks. I don't know if I mentioned that we're using a nipple shield, but he managed a whole feeding today without it. It was pretty exciting. I can't believe he's almost a month old!


----------



## MgreenM

JCM - sorry about the contractions! My friend had her baby 9 weeks premature and the baby is doing great!

Yay for a whole feed without the nipple shield!

Sorry I have been pretty quiet. It's getting harder to do anything on the computer when Josie is awake and when she is asleep, I want to go to bed! It's hard working full time with a baby! But I do enjoy my work and I can't really afford not to work full time. Josie is doing great! She has 2 teeth, only wants to stand and LOVES her solids! She is up, so thats the end of this post.

how is everyone else?


----------



## JCM

I can't believe it's been a month! Wow! I bet he's so much fun. For now I'm just counting contractions and if I get two hours of 6 in each hour I go back to the hospital. I'm taking it easy but I wasn't even doing much to begin with! Ugh. 

2 teeth! Oh my!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I can't believe Josie is standing and toothy! How old is she now? These babies grow so fast!

JCM, he's definitely more alert now, but he's still on the eat, sleep on mama, eat more, sleep on mama more, eat again cycle. He's a pretty good baby, but he'll probably be more fun when he's a little more independent and interested in toys and such and I can put him down for half an hour. I'm not saying I dislike it, but I don't think newborn is going to be my absolute favorite phase. There are definite advantages to spending the day under a sleeping baby, though. It's way more rewarding than doing laundry ;)

I can't believe he's a whole month old, too. He's outgrowing all his newborn clothes :( It's very bittersweet. He's such a stringbean, I can't wait to get his measurements on Tuesday. DH and I are both short and fat, if Teddy didn't look so much like him, I'd swear they switched our baby with someone else's!


----------



## MgreenM

Josie will be 7 months old on the 24th of this month. We went for a long walk today since it is so nice out!


----------



## MrsKChicago

7 months! Holy crap!


----------



## curiousowl

JCM said:


> How are you feeling curious? Are you having contractions at all?
> AFM I spent the day at the hospital with contractions. My water hasn't broken yet and cervix is still closed. They gave me some meds to help contractions stop but...ow! This little baby is trying to escape! So I'm home now and I'm monitoring these crazy pre term contractions so I'll know when or if I need to go back., any good netflix recommendations?? Back to the couch I go! Boring!

Sorry to hear JCM! I hope she keeps on cooking for a while longer!

Nothing much going on here. I have an appointment Wednesday (36w) and I think they'll check me then but I expect to be not at all dilated. No contractions, I'm not sure I've even had any Braxton Hicks ones. I'm pretty positive this is going to be a May baby! Which is good, considering her nursery is not at all done and we have house guests the next 3 weekends in a row. Ugh! At least we finally have most all of the baby stuff, just need a swing now.

I'm achy and tired and huge but not too bad considering where I'm at. I'm even still going to the gym, though I think this will likely be my last week. Zumba actually makes my hips feels better lol, but the pelvic pain sucks!

Can't believe how big these babies are getting!


----------



## PDReggie

JCM - hope that little one stays put. My co-worker had contractions for a month before her c-section. She was a high risk pregnancy so she constantly had to go to the hospital to be checked. She hated it, but her little one stayed put. Hope the same holds true for you!

I can't believe how big all the babies are getting! 

Mrs. K - I have to admit I like that Abigail is getting more interested in toys and playing. They are adorable when they are newborn but she was kind of boring. Although, I wouldn't currently mind going back to the sweet non mouthy phase.

M - I can't believe Josie is getting so old. How did her teething go for her two teeth? What are her favorite toys?

Abigail is (I hope) teething again. The past three days have been pretty rough. She is a serious cranky pants. I did at least get a fantastic picture out of her tantrum the other day to use against her when she's a teenager. When she gets angry she throws herself backwards over your arm or leg and throws a full on baby tantrum. It gets old fast. She isn't sleeping well during the day and her naps are almost nonexistent. I'm hoping this is teething for her top teeth and not a general phase. Other than the past few days she is a lot of fun. She is usually really happy and giggly. The daycare ladies say she is happy to play on her own, with other kids or to go to whoever is around. She "talks" all the time. And has started "singing" with the radio when we are in the car in the mornings and afternoons. It's pretty funny. She will be 6 months on the 26th and we go for her 6 month appt on the 28th. She still refuses to roll from her front to her back but can turn in circles on her belly and then scootch along using her legs to get to her toys. DH and I have pretty much given up on her ever rolling over. Ever since she figured out how to move and aim for toys she doesn't even try to roll over. :dohh: We seem to be headed into more births coming up. Can't wait.


----------



## JCM

I love it when babies are a little older an active so you can really see their personalities. Abigail sounds like so much fun. Good call on getting that picture to show her when she's older. Ha! 

I'm to the point where I'm over being pregnant. I mean really over it. I get every crappy symptom and I'm done! These silly contractions are driving me insane. And the nausea and the hemroids. Get me off this ride! 
My appt yesterday was good. The baby is BIG! The app says she should be 4 pounds this week...ugh try 5 pounds 4 ounces as of yesterday. No wonder she wants out. Lol it looked tight in there! My amniotic fluid is good and the baby has tons of hair. So yay!!! I'm on rest mode for 2 weeks. Then my dr gives me permission to get up whenever I want and do what I want. If the baby wants to come out then, she won't try and stop her. She warned me that sometimes after being put on bed rest she has to induce at 39 weeks. I'm like really? After all the contractions this kid better want to come out when she's allowed! So I just have to be bored 2 more weeks. Then I'm walking, bending, taking hot showers and baths and having sex. I don't care how big I am, he WILL have sex with me and like it! Lol! I am determined to end this pregnancy soon. It's been quite a ride.


----------



## MrsKChicago

You've really had it rough! Hopefully the next two weeks go by quickly. I wonder why he'd induce at 39 weeks so often, if there isn't a growth problem or something.


----------



## JCM

I think because the baby is measuring a bit bigger? I'm just excited to not be on bed rest anymore! It's seriously so boring.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I spent half my pregnancy on the couch by choice, and I still wouldn't want to be on bedrest! I'm glad there's an end in sight.

I'd think an induced labor would be worse than a big baby labor. On the other hand, Teddy is over 9lbs now, and the idea of birthing a baby his size is kind of terrifying ;)


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck JCM! Can't wait for the little one to come! They started my labor by induction. While I don't know any better, it didn't feel any worse than what other people describe regular labor to be like. :shrug:. I'm sure the little one will come on her own though. She seems like she is giving you fair warning that she is on her way! And we all know that the babies are totally worth the pregnancy. Although, I will say anyone who tells me that pregnancy was wonderful and they love being pregnant may get looked at funny from now on. Mine wasn't even that bad and I still was not a happy camper and was so done with being pregnant like a month before I had Abigail. Keep up your spirits!


----------



## MgreenM

Sorry I haven't been on much. Life is just so busy and Josie is requiring more and more attention! When Josie got her first 2 teeth, she had a fever and was super fussy for a couple of days...then she started to do better and a few days later she cut the first 2 teeth. She had a fever this week, has been super fussy and not sleeping well at all! I am hoping this is all related to more teeth! Ugh! We need a good night's sleep!

PD - you asked about Josie's favorite toys. She has a Noah's Ark shape sorter that she absolutely loves and the VTECH crawl and play ball is a big it. Just got her a stacking toy and she seems to like that a lot. Anything that makes noise/crinkles! All she wants to do is stand! Crazy!

JCM - sorry you are on bedrest! I was told the weight estimates are less accurate as pregnancy progresses.


----------



## JCM

Hi girls! 
Yesterday was awful...I felt like I was getting the worst period of my life. Cramps everywhere and so intense! Pressure all in my back and legs. I really thought "ok this is it" nope! It let up and then came back all night. Today I feel better. Just nausea and dizziness. I really hope this isn't what the next few weeks will be like. I'm ready to be done. I'm exhausted and huge and hanging up baby clothes literally has me breathing hard. The dr on call said if it escalates into labor they won't stop it which is fine with me. I just don't know what I'm waiting for. I'm so crampy and achy all over my stomach. Especially way down low. I swear I little hand is going to slip out of my vagina while I'm walking to the bathroom. End of my rant. 

How are you feeling owl? I think my dr is checking my cervix on Tuesday along with group b strep test. You are being checked every week now right?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like things are getting close! Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting long.


----------



## PDReggie

JCM I hope this means you are close! Can't wait! Good luck and let us know what happens!


----------



## treeroot

So this is a little late but... congratulations Mrsk!

I've been mia from b&b for a couple months, but all is well.

Looking forward to hearing good news from owl soon.

Sorry to hear of the painful and uncomfortable situation you're in JCM.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Tree! How are you doing?


----------



## treeroot

Things seem to be progressing well, no alarms or major concerns.

I have muscle pain in my inner thighs which prevented me from doing the fun active things I would have liked to do - or even just being more active at all since I think I've gained a bit more weight then "recommended". 
Other then that I've just been having sleep issues, ranging from restless to insomniac. 

We're finally getting baby stuff together. This weekend is go-time for getting the house ready. Midwife is doing the home visit next week, so that's good motivation.

I'm looking forward to finishing work soon. Next week my leave replacement starts so I'll be training him until my last day - the 15th!

Today I went home for the afternoon because I'm not feeling too well, my throat hurts like crazy and my head feels stuffed (apparently I was snoring loudly last night so I'm guessing my sinuses are all congested).


How are you? Transition to life with a newborn going ok?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you're not getting sick!

We're good here. Teddy is a pretty easy baby, thankfully. The biggest obstacle we've had is breastfeeding, and that's been going really well lately. I wouldn't mind a full night's sleep, but I'm doing better than a lot of parents on that front.


----------



## curiousowl

Awww, sorry to hear things have been so rough JCM! I wish I could say the feeling huge thing gets better but not so much! Hoping things calm down for you so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

AFM, things are chugging along. I got sick which had included: terrible sore throat, nausea, vomiting, chills, body aches, awful cough, and earaches, all in the last 3 days. Ugh! Feeling a bit better today but was up all night coughing and then being kicked by the LO who hated the coughing. 

I'm still working until the end, hopefully, but things have been crazy. Very glad I'm not planning to come back after maternity leave. With all the layoffs going on not sure I'd have a job to come back to.

Also last week I had one of my weekly appointments and the nurse told me my blood pressure was too high (which has been my fear with all the swelling in my feet) and then the dr said it's fine but that my heart rate was too high and wouldn't let me leave until it came down but that was in response to the blood pressure comment. So annoying! Only good thing about being sick and sleeping for most of 3 days has been that my feet look like feet again.

I found out also I am Group B strep +, boo. Not thrilled about that. No sign that anything is moving along here, no contractions or anything. I have an ultrasound on Wed to check size and position so hopefully things look good. I can feel the outline of a foot kicking me on occasion. So weird.

We're mostly ready here. Still need to install the carseat and set up a few things but we just had our last round of houseguests (what was I thinking agreeing to that?!) so it's finally go time. 

That was an info dump so sorry! I just can't believe it's getting so close!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like an awful time, Owl :( I hope you recover soon.


----------



## PDReggie

Wow owl, good luck! That is a lot to get ready for. Sorry you aren't feeling great. 

Tree - glad things are going well. I hope they continue to progress well. 

We were supposed to go visit our friends who had their baby 2 weeks ago this weekend but now I'm all stopped up. While I'm 99% sure it's just seasonal allergies, I certainly am not going to go sniffle over a new baby. So it may just be DH who goes. Abigail is going for her 6 month appointment today. Poor thing is going to get so many shots and I HATE having to help hold her still for them. :cry:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ugh, the shots are the worst.


----------



## treeroot

So I guess I wasn't the only one getting sick lately! I hope yours is allergies that clear up PD.

I'm glad things are going well MrsK, I'm sure you'll only continue to be more successful with breastfeeding.

That sucks about the B strep owl, I'm worried about getting a positive too. I know it's not the end of the world, but it's one more thing right?


I've been sleeping well this week, but had to get up out of bed tonight. Oh well, at least it's Friday tomorrow.


----------



## MgreenM

wow! lots going on! I have been so busy I barely have time to check my email! For those not feeling well - feel better! Allergies have been rough lately! Sleep is something we will always need more of! Josie has always been a good sleeper but with teething, the last few weeks have been up and down a lot. She did great last night! She doesn't seem too interested in crawling at the moment. She just wants to stand! She is rocking her solids and LOVES to pet the dog! We are already working on gentle hands!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## treeroot

You too Mgreen! It's crazy how fast Josie is growing

I had to come home early from work today, I guess my sickness earlier in the week was just a precursor to a cold :(. Now I'm hugging a box of tissues on the couch. And we have so much to do this weekend! This cold is very ill timed, I really need to get this house in order.


----------



## curiousowl

treeroot said:


> So I guess I wasn't the only one getting sick lately! I hope yours is allergies that clear up PD.
> 
> I'm glad things are going well MrsK, I'm sure you'll only continue to be more successful with breastfeeding.
> 
> That sucks about the B strep owl, I'm worried about getting a positive too. I know it's not the end of the world, but it's one more thing right?
> 
> 
> I've been sleeping well this week, but had to get up out of bed tonight. Oh well, at least it's Friday tomorrow.

It is one more thing but I've made my peace with it! And you would too :) You do what you gotta do so try not to worry about it.

BTW- Yay, it's MAY!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Feel better soon, Tree. Sick and pregnant is the worst. 

Yay May! I can't wait for more babies!


----------



## treeroot

May indeed! It's finally decent weather! 
We actually got a light dusting of snow two weeks ago - not impressed.
Husband was just saying how he thinks this is great weather for having babies - he knows I'll feel much better if I'm able to easily spend time outside.
Oh wow, it just hit me how different this summer is going be!


----------



## JCM

MrsK, guess what I have now...lightening crotch. I remember you talking about it. Ow!!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no! You're almost there, it won't last forever!


----------



## JCM

How long did you have it before he came?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had it on and off almost the whole pregnancy. He rode really low.


----------



## JCM

Then I'm lucky this only just started! I noticed she was really low last weekend and her head is definitely down there according to the ultrasound. I swear her hand in gonna fall out of me at any minute. What a weird feeling!


----------



## treeroot

Ouch! I'm glad I haven't had any pain like that yet.


Though with all this sneezing and coughing I now realize I have a bit of urinary incontinence. Guess I should have been doing those kegels....


----------



## JCM

Haha tree! I constantly feel like I'm gonna pee myself. That sharp pain makes me clench up even more so I don't let any pee out!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think a lifetime of allergies is the only thing that kept me continent in pregnancy. I've got 30 years experience clenching when I sneeze ;) The midwife seemed impressed when she checked my kegels at my 6 week postpartum visit. Even with kegels of steel, I had a few leaks when I really had to pee.


----------



## curiousowl

Hey ladies :) No baby here yet and I think I've had maybe one contraction. Good news is I'm feeling better though! But very, very ready to not be pregnant anymore. Sadly I have a strong feeling this baby is going to be late. I'm trying it all though- red raspberry leaf tea, evening primrose oil, dates, sex, walking. We'll see!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That last week before you're due is difficult. Everyone expects a baby, and so many of them show up late. It can't be too long now!


----------



## PDReggie

good luck curious! Keep us updated. Can't wait for a new little one. How is everyone feeling? How are all the babies doing?

Abigail is good. She's quite the chatty kathy. My husband says she may get nicknamed Gabby instead of Abbie. My parents are coming to town this friday for a little over a week. They are really excited to see the baby. And they will have her all next week instead of day care. Hope my mom is eating her wheaties!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, Grandma! I hope you enjoy their visit.

Teddy is good. He was 8 weeks yesterday, which I find hard to believe! He's getting so strong, he still sleeps a lot, but when he's awake he really likes being supported sitting up. He's holding his head really well, when he's not tired. He still hates being put down, but he's a little more tolerant of it now that we realized he likes the cheap rocker better than the expensive swing. I can get a few minutes out of him, at least. He's growing like a weed, I can't wait to get his weight at his next appointment.


----------



## JCM

Contractions every single day and no dilation. Annoying...so on Tuesday I had some bleeding and a lot of leaking so my dr office sent me to labor and delivery to see if my waters were leaking. All they do is swab you real quick and see if the test is positive for amniotic fluid right? Well, the stupid nurse swabbed my urethra. My urethra! I screamed when she did it. Then she said wow there's a lot of liquid on this swab, I bet your water is broken. Ummm wrong! That was urine you idiot! I currently scream every single time I pee. I hate hate hate that nurse. So now I have a UTI and blood with urination because my urethra is traumatized! It looked a little better this morning (bleeding wise) but I'm pretty sure the bleeding before that dumb woman hurt me was me losing my plug. It's just hard to know now because all night Tuesday and all day yesterday I was having lots of different stuff leaking. Ouch!!!!

Owl you are so close and I'm so jealous of you being ahead 3 weeks. Haha I was just reading about raspberry tea leaf. I should try it. There's no way I'm having sex this week. Too much trauma down there this week! 

Awwwwwww Reggie I'll bet your parents are so excited! 

Teddy is 8 weeks??? How!? 

I'm going to float in my pool and ask the baby nicely to either cool it with all of the fake contractions or just come out early. I need a margarita.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my god, how does a L&D nurse not know where your vagina is?????

Start drinking the tea right away! It's cumulative and tones the uterus, it won't do you any good if you wait too long.

My midwives suggested a glass of wine for false labor, it's on the paperwork and everything. So maybe a really weak margarita? ;) Doctor's orders! Virgin daiquiris are pretty refreshing, too. I'd love to hop in a pool right now, we're in the low 80s, which is really weird for early May.


----------



## treeroot

I've been having a cup of raspberry leaf everyday for a couple weeks, I'm pretty sure I should be upping the amount now - I think by the last week it's something like 6 cups a day!

I'm finally starting to feel better, just a lingering cough.

Tired tonight though, had the midwife home visit a few hours ago.


----------



## MgreenM

Josie is doing well, busy as can be! She is taking steps while supported! Crazy! We started a bed time routine this week and it seems to be working well for her overall.


----------



## JCM

My tea will be here tomorrow! How much should I be drinking? Really 6 cups??


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think my instructions were 1-4 cups/day. I usually managed 2 or 3. I can't say whether it helped. Labor went on foreeeeever, but pushing wasn't bad and my recovery was easy.


----------



## curiousowl

Ouch JCM!! That's awful. You poor thing.

I can't believe how big these babies are getting. So crazy! 

I'm actually taking the red raspberry leaf capsules since tea is not my thing, unless it's super sweet. And having already gained soooo much weight I'm thinking 3 cups a day full of sugar is not a good plan. So we'll see if they help! Fingers crossed. My dr mentioned an induction at 40w5d but I'm not doing it without a strong medical reason so things are probably going to get interesting soon.


----------



## treeroot

curiousowl said:


> Ouch JCM!! That's awful. You poor thing.
> 
> I can't believe how big these babies are getting. So crazy!
> 
> I'm actually taking the red raspberry leaf capsules since tea is not my thing, unless it's super sweet. And having already gained soooo much weight I'm thinking 3 cups a day full of sugar is not a good plan. So we'll see if they help! Fingers crossed. My dr mentioned an induction at 40w5d but I'm not doing it without a strong medical reason so things are probably going to get interesting soon.

I was asking questions about inductions over the due date with my midwife, because I was curious how much control I had; I feel the same as you - with no medical reason I want to hold off as long as possible.
It's my hospitals policy to induce at 10 days past, but my feeling is that without a medical reason I want to wait until 14 days past due.



As for the raspberry leaf, I forgot the instructions when I left that appointment:blush:. But it was something like starting at 32 weeks 1 cup a day, and then slowly increase, until at 40 wks you're up to 5 or 6.
I have organic raspberry leaf (no sugar) in individual packets that I steep for 20 min.


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck girls! Bring on the babies!

I can't believe how big all the babies are getting, my parents got in today. I had such a horrendous week that I took off early so they could see Abigail today. She was a little apprehensive about them at first since she has only seen them on FaceTime but she got better.

M- wow. Just wow. I can't believe how big Josie is getting.

Mrsk- 8 weeks? That's insane. It feels like just yesterday you were having him.

Jcm- I would have punched that woman in the face. I may come down there and do it just thinking about it. Good luck and feel better.


----------



## MgreenM

Keep in mind Josie has been hitting her physical milestones early. She was really fussy today...I am thinking it's teething but it made this morning really difficult.


----------



## curiousowl

Happy (tiny bit early) mother's day mamas! You gals are all doing such amazing jobs. You have some very lucky babies.


----------



## MrsKChicago

You too, Owl! Hopefully everyone has a great day :)


----------



## treeroot

I hope everyone had a lovely mothers day yesterday.

I had to go to the hospital early this morning, so that wasn't fun. But all seems well according to some monitoring tests. May have had a dramatic bloody show, not sure what else it may have been. I'm not ready though, but I'm trying not to feel stressed about it.


----------



## PDReggie

Hey ladies. Happy Mother's Day to all of you. We had a good day. Went to the cemetery to leave flowers for DH's mom. Then we went to lunch with my parents. Abigail did very well. At least until we got home and she had had more than enough by that point. 

I hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## JCM

Well, dialation has begun! I'm 1cm and 75% effaced. I did some walking this last weekend (almost bought a puppy at the mall because I'm nuts) and thought my water broke on Sunday. Turns out I peed myself because I was so hydrated. The hospital staff must love me. Lol I go back every Tuesday now for internal checks (those are real fun) and if I'm 2cm by two weeks from today she will induce on the 27th. I have a feeling I'll be past 2cm by next week though and she'll come on her own. I plan to do lots of walking. I'd love for my body to do this whole thing on it's own instead of forcing. I guess inducing before week 39 increases chances of c section which I do not want. Soooooo now I wait some more. It's nice to know something is happening in there and also nice to have a set date so DH can plan his surgeries around it and my actual dr will be there...that is until little baby girl decides to screw up the plan and come at the worst time possible! We will see!


----------



## MgreenM

excitement going on! Hope everyone had a nice mother's day! Not too much going on, just busy with work and caring for Josie.


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck JCM!


----------



## treeroot

Ah JCM we're so close! I'm 37 weeks on Sunday. I'm hoping for a couple more weeks. I'm not sure when/if cervical exams happen. Two of my midwife's will be on vacation until the end of May, so it would be really nice if I could hang on until they come back!

I"m glad you had a good Mother's Day PD. I hope everyone else did too!


----------



## JCM

I'm currently bouncing on a yoga ball. Haha and I've been walking all day. I have so much energy today...where has this been for 9 months? I've missed myself!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## PDReggie

Abigail got up to her hands and knees yesterday. Then she got the biggest grin on her face. I contemplated pushing her over so she never learns to crawl. Darn babies growing and stuff


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ha! Just keep her swaddled all day, should do the trick!


----------



## treeroot

Lol, aw, they do grow so fast!


I'm feeling more energetic too JCM! Although it may be because my last day of work is tomorrow!


----------



## JCM

Walked all morning at the mall and Costco. Just walked another 2 miles with DH. Got some back pain and contractions...then it went away. Booooo


----------



## treeroot

JCM said:


> Walked all morning at the mall and Costco. Just walked another 2 miles with DH. Got some back pain and contractions...then it went away. Booooo

Boo indeed! I hope you have better luck over this weekend.


----------



## curiousowl

So sorry for not updating sooner! It's been a crazy whirlwind. I had Miriam Caroline on her due date, my birthday too!, after nearly 48 hours of labor, 11 hours of I medicated Pictocin contractions, and an epidural. She's was 7lb11oz, 20.5in. I'll be back wih more details and pics later.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations and happy birthday! I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## treeroot

Owl congrats! Yeah!!! And on your birthday too? Crazy!


----------



## JCM

Yay congrats Owl! I'm so jealous! I want full details on how you did it! My contractions are mostly 5 mins apart but still only dilated at 1. I worked so hard this weekend too! 
Oh and happy birthday!!! What a great present!


----------



## MgreenM

congrats owl! JCM- the early stages of labor seem to take the longest! But once you get past 5 or 6 cm dilated I think they go pretty quickly! Hopefully you will have an uneventful labor and delivery!

A quick update on us: It's been a rough weekend with Josie's breathing being awful despite being back on the nebulizer! After multiple phone calls and to doctor's visits, Josie was diagnosed with her first ear infection and is on antibiotics! It pays to be persistent! They were actually very nice about it and answered all my questions, I love our pediatrician and the whole office! She is now asleep. If your baby all of the sudden isn't nursing or taking the bottle, you might ask about an ear infection. That was the only thing that really changed since Friday and Josie was eating her solids well! Trust your mommy instinct!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, poor Josie. I'm glad you figured it out, and I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## ladders

Ah wow congratulations owl I'm so pleased your little lady is her safe and what a fantastic birthday present! 
Jcm I'm on lookout for you now! Exciting stuff!
Sorry Josie not feeling well MgreenM hope she feels better soon. 
Sorry iv been awol been extremely busy with the little miss! I'll endeavour to do better!


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures! And I love the name. 

Sorry Josie isn't feeling well. I hope the antibiotics help.

To the ladies still waiting, good luck! you guys are inching closer!


----------



## JCM

Good instincts, M! 
Still dilated at 1cm. Dr tried to stretch me out but I guess my cervix is still kind of high. But ow! That hurt! Hi ladders!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Hey ladies! Sorry to keep you waiting. We've had some weight gain concerns and concerns with my milk coming in but we had a weight check today and she gained 5oz in 2 days so everyone is happy with the progress. We're also sleeping slightly better so I finally have the energy to pop back on.

Here's a birth story I wrote up and I'll do pictures in another post from my phone.


On Monday 5/11 I woke up at 3:30am with sporadic but intense contractions, the first I'd felt. I couldn't fall back asleep so I got up, bounced on my ball, and finished packing. At 5:30 I woke up DH and called my doula at 6ish. We all agreed that since I'd started having some bloody show it could be go time but that we'd wait for the contractions to get more regular and my doula would wait for further instructions. 

The contractions slowed as the day went, especially after I took a quick nap. I tried a bunch of things but it was clear that we were not getting a 5/11 baby so I sadly unpacked a few things from my bag and went to bed. I was terrified of having prodromal labor for weeks. 

The next morning (5/12) contractions began again at 3:30am-ish, much more regular and longer. At 7:30 I was lying in bed timing them when I felt a weird pop. I knew immediately that my water had broken but I frantically hoped that LO has just punched me. A few seconds later though I started gushing, even still lying down. DH jumped up and got me a bunch of towels and I waddled to the bathroom. The fluid on the towels was greenish and I knew with that and my GBS+ that I wasn't going to be laboring at home for long, like I'd hoped. Unfortunately, with my water breaking my contractions also basically stopped. 

We got our stuff together and I called my doctor. They told me to come to the office since I wouldn't have to wait there like I would at triage and they are in a building connected to the hospital. 

At 10:30 we got to my doctor's office and they saw me immediately. I was 3cm dilated, about 50% effaced, and there was meconiun in the fluid. They admitted me from there to L&D and sent us over. I even got to bump some ladies in line to check-in since I was already ruptured. We got in our room, my doula and a student doula showed up, they monitored the baby for a while and everything looked good, except I wasn't having contractions. My doctor gave us some time and for the next 3 hours we all tried everything we could think of to restart my contractions. I did lunges up and down the halls, bounced on a ball, even tried nipple stimulation. But nothing worked and I didn't want to wait any longer with the meconiun and GBS+ so we started Pitocin. 

For the next 11 hours I labored through Pitocin contractions without pain meds. Most of those hours were great, minus the fact that I had lots of IV lines and constant fetal monitoring. My doula and DH were amazing and I was so glad to have the student doula there as an extra pair of hands. I worked my butt off to stay on top of the contractions but after about 10.5 hours and having been awake for almost 24 hours (plus hardly sleeping the day before), I was done. I was about 8cm dilated and completely losing it. My doula pulled DH aside and told him it was cruel to let me continue like that and that if I labored like that for the next probably hourish it would take to get to 10 she didn't think I would be able to push. I'm so thankful that they both pretty much made the decision for me when I was too far gone to make it myself.

I got an epidural and with being able to relax, was dilated to 10 in 20mins. They had me hold off on pushing while the baby descended more and so I could get some rest. There was a ton of pressure but I got to sleep between contractions for about an hour and that gave me the energy to start pushing at about 4:40 in the morning on 5/13. 

About 40mins later Miriam Caroline arrived. She was born head and all in 1 push. I didn't get immediate skin to skin or delayed cord clamping because of the meconium but they put her on my chest for a moment while they cut the cord and as they were taking her off to suction I asked them to see her face and they held her up. 

She was 7lb11oz, 20.5 oz, and born on my birthday and her due date. She was such an amazing trooper through the labor, I'm so grateful. 

And I am thoroughly at peace with how everything worked out. I got to attempt a med-free birth and make decisions everyone was comfortable with, which was all I ever wanted. I think at this point the whole thing in retrospect is more upsetting to DH than to me. My pushing experience in particular was very different than I expected though- very quiet and DH and a nurse had to hold my legs and I had to be told when to push because I was so numb. I unfortunately got a 2nd degree tear but I'm already starting to feel better.


----------



## curiousowl

Pictures! Ranging newly born to today, 1 week old.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1165.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1167.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1209.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1218.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsKChicago

She's beautiful! I hope your recovery is going ok. I ended up getting a Need Sleep Now epidural too. I'd still try again for a natural birth for the next kid, but I agree, there are times it's definitely the best way to prevent worse interventions.


----------



## treeroot

Thank you for sharing owl!


----------



## JCM

Love your story owl! You seem so calm! I'd be flipping out yelling at people because I'm nuts..ha! She is beautiful and I'm so so happy for you!!


----------



## MgreenM

she's beautiful! Glad you had a good support system in place!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Congratulations owl. She is gorgeous.


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats! I'm glad everything worked out in the end. I'm sure it was a hard decision to make but doing what keeps both of you healthy is always best. She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## curiousowl

Thank you guys!




MrsKChicago said:


> She's beautiful! I hope your recovery is going ok. I ended up getting a Need Sleep Now epidural too. I'd still try again for a natural birth for the next kid, but I agree, there are times it's definitely the best way to prevent worse interventions.

I agree, I'll definitely try again! But maybe not for quite so long if I have to do Pitocin again :) Most of the experience was great but that last half hour before the epidural was rough.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It took Teddy over 12 hours after the epidural even with pitocin. If the next one looks like it's going to take that long, I'm definitely getting the epidural before I reach the "Kill me now" point ;)


----------



## JCM

Hi everyone! So turns out this baby is in no hurry to come but is already measuring at 8 pounds 7 ounces today so we are doing a c section this Thursday. Figure if I wait for her to be ready, she will be even bigger and I could labor forever and just end up with a c section anyways. I'm excited and nervous but glad it's kind of planned so it's my dr and DH along with my family can be there. I can't believe how big this monster is! I was a little nervous about having a c section and I've been obsessing the last 39 weeks about vaginal delivery so I guess I'm a little thrown off by this sudden change but at least I won't be in labor really!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck! Can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## treeroot

Two days! Can't wait to hear the good news JCM!


----------



## ladders

Wow exciting stuff and it makes no differ at all how baby gets her as long as she gets here with you both safe


----------



## ladders

Good luck today Jcm !


----------



## PDReggie

Wow JCM. Just saw your post! Congrats and good luck today. The c-section is scary but it really wasn't bad at all. I healed from mine quickly and had no problems with it. Can't wait for some pictures!


----------



## MgreenM

Hope everything went smoothly JCM! Looking forward to your update!


----------



## JCM

Hi!!!
Everything went great. I am exhausted! Charli arrived at 4:16pm at 8lbs exactly 19 3/4 inches. I am so in love with her. She may have a little complication that we are waiting to hear more on in the am from the specialist. She may have a fistula which is worst case scenario and could require surgery. She's in the nicu tonight but I get to visit her anytime I want! DH has been able to formula feed just for tonight and she loves eating so shouldn't be a problem switching when we are ready. We wanted her to have bowels ASAP so Drs could see what's going on with her sooner rather than later. 
My surgery was great. I had a great team of Drs and nurses. Loved my anesthesiologist and DH works with him lots so he took great care of me. I didn't puke at all and the spinal went smoothly. What a weird sensation! My tummy is sore but I've already been up and moving to see my little girl in the nicu via wheelchair. 

Here she is! 
https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpstl1zq3au.jpg


----------



## treeroot

Amazing! I'm so glad to hear that everything went well! I hope it's all good news in the morning. Congrats again!


----------



## MrsKChicago

She's beautiful! Congratulations mom! If you haven't gotten that poop yet, colostrum is a very effective laxative, try to get some in her asap. I hope all is ok.


----------



## MgreenM

congrats! Keep us posted! She is beautiful!


----------



## ladders

She's absolutely stunning Jcm congratulations!

And curious post a picture when you can I want to see your little lady too!

Can't believe we've all done it eh! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsKChicago

ladders said:


> She's absolutely stunning Jcm congratulations!
> 
> And curious post a picture when you can I want to see your little lady too!
> 
> Can't believe we've all done it eh! :wohoo:

Close, but we're still waiting for Treeroot. Not sure if she's early or late June.

I kept waiting for one of these babies to be a surprise boy, but I guess not. How did I end up with the only one??


----------



## treeroot

Well, I'm an unknown MrsKChicago, so we may just have another boy yet! 
Due date is in a week, so it's an any day now sort of thing! At the very least before the end of June.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, so close! I didn't realize you were team yellow, can't wait to see what you have!


----------



## JCM

I love her so much!!! Breast feeding hurts but I'm getting the hang of it. She latches right on though. I'm exhausted but I love staring at her!!!


----------



## treeroot

JCM said:


> I love her so much!!! Breast feeding hurts but I'm getting the hang of it. She latches right on though. I'm exhausted but I love staring at her!!!

It must be an amazing feeling :cloud9:


----------



## PDReggie

Oooh. I can't believe it's June already! Can't wait to hear from you tree!


----------



## MrsKChicago

JCM said:


> I love her so much!!! Breast feeding hurts but I'm getting the hang of it. She latches right on though. I'm exhausted but I love staring at her!!!

What hurts? If you're just a little tender from having your nipple in someone's mouth all the time, that's normal for the first week or two, but anything beyond that may mean a latch problem that can be fixed.


----------



## JCM

My nipples are so tender! My milk just came in so my boobs are super hard and there's a painful tingling feeling for the first couple minutes. Then it's tolerable. I'm usually not a boob girl anyway though. DH could never touch them. Theyve always been super sensitive..


----------



## MgreenM

That sounds like let-down. It will get better. It takes a little while to regulate. Do you have a pump? If you are engorged, you can pump a little to relieve the pain. Also, moist heat can help. However, in the beginning, I found pumping to be most helpful but everyone is different. Also, if your nipples become very red/swollen/painful see your doctor or a lactation consultant right away as you can get a yeast infection in your milk/on your nipples. I had it a couple of times. The first time was the worst but I didn't know what to look for.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds normal, and you should be through the worst of it soon. Pumping can help, but be careful not to pump so much that you convince your body to make too much milk. Lots of nipple cream, and if it starts to feel like there's any actual damage, talk to a lactation consultant or maybe try a La Leche League meeting. It shouldn't hurt once you adjust :)


----------



## curiousowl

I know I'm late but congrats JCM! She's so beautiful. 

Things here are finally settling into a routine, thank god. It was a rough few weeks. Unfortunately, breastfeeding didn't work out. It's been crushing to me but after many hours attached to a hospital pump, multiple lactation consultants, prescription meds, weighted feeds with no gains, and M losing weight I finally admitted my supply is just never going to get there. We're mostly formula feeding, with some nursing. It sucks but seeing her finally feeling full and gaining weight is worth it. And now I'm getting to enjoy being a mom so yay! Hope everyone is doing well. Miss you guys and I'll try to be on more. Life with a newborn is so crazy!


----------



## MgreenM

Curious- don't feel bad! I am a firm believer of doing what the child needs. Each child (and mother) is different and has different needs. As moms, we have a lot of difficult decisions ahead of us. But know that even if the decision you make is not the option you want, it may be the option that is best not only for the child, but also for you! I didn't want Josie to have surgery so young, but I knew it was what she needed. Glad things are starting to settle down!


----------



## treeroot

Agreed curious, don't feel guilty.
The downside to the pro-breast movement seems to be that it's shaming mom's who can't or choose not to breast feed. But you are not alone! I know my sister had to switch her little one to formula due to low weight gain as well. Nursing at morning and night was mostly just for comfort/bonding purposes.


----------



## MrsKChicago

As long as she's fed and happy, you're doing great. I can understand the disappointment, but you're doing the best thing for her, and she's still getting your antibodies from occasional nursing.


----------



## PDReggie

Hey curious. Glad things are settling into a routine. Sorry the breastfeeding didn't work out. I was really upset that I wasn't able to breastfeed. I went through a pretty rough patch emotionally because of it. But seeing her finally happy and getting what she needed helped a lot. I hope you don't let it bother you too much. And I'm always happy to be a cheerleader for you if you need it! 

So my husband bought a Camaro last week. He wanted a new "toy" and I wanted a muscle car with a back seat for Abigail. We took her out in it this weekend and she had such a good time. He put the top down and started that big engine up and her little face just broke out in the biggest grin. I sighed a little until my husband reminded me that she got that from me. Then I put on her hat and sunglasses and sunscreen and she I left daddy doing yard work and went for a drive! He only grumbled a little bit that the girls stole his toy.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! Sounds like fun!


----------



## treeroot

MrsKChicago said:


> Haha! Sounds like fun!

Word for word that's what I was going to write! lol


Well, sorry to keep you ladies waiting, I do have a NST and bio-physical booked for this Friday, so we'll see what the prognosis is then.
Though of course I'm hoping for some action before the end of the week :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

These first babies can be slackers! Teddy was a week overdue. Hopefully you see some action soon.


----------



## Miskas mommy

I keep hoping I can rejoin you ladies, but we are still not having much luck. We are on round 7 of the femara.

I check in on you all once in a while. But i wanted to say Your babies are all so adorable and I miss you ladies!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's good to hear from you, Miskas Mommy. I hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, thanks ladies! I was super emotional at first about the whole breastfeeding thing but I'm (mostly) at peace about it now. M is finally back to her birthweight and that feels great. Of course she has a little cold now, which is making her snotty and fussy so that sucks but we're doing well for the most part.

Hugs miskas. I'm so sorry that you're still struggling. Please keep us posted. 

Any news tree??? I can't believe you and JCM and I are all having our babies! It feels like we just go our BFPs.


----------



## treeroot

:hugs: hugs Miskas, it's not an easy journey



Nothing yet, I had my first very mild cramping feeling early this morning but it didn't last and I feel fine now. I'm also having a teeny tiny bit of show once or twice a day...so maybe by the end of the week?


----------



## PDReggie

Thanks guys. 

Miskas - sorry to hear that. I will keep all the things crossed that you join us soon. What has the dr said about it? 

Good luck tree!


----------



## treeroot

So contractions are painful, but not anything crazy, and still irregular. I hope this doesn't last for days :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mine did :( But hopefully it's the start of something real for you! Come on baby, you can't stay in there forever!


----------



## treeroot

MrsKChicago said:


> Mine did :( But hopefully it's the start of something real for you! Come on baby, you can't stay in there forever!

I don't remember - how many days were you in early labour for?

Contractions have been about 6-10 mins apart and 1 min in length all afternoon. 
I figure it's at least giving me the ability to practice relaxing my body instead of tensing up like it wants to. No idea what I'm doing though :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I had contractions on and off starting Saturday evening, went to the hospital Tuesday evening after a sweep Tuesday afternoon, and Teddy was born at almost midnight Wednesday. I don't think that's typical, though. Even in active labor, he took his sweet time. If I hadn't had the sweep, I think he still might be in there...


----------



## treeroot

MrsKChicago said:


> I had contractions on and off starting Saturday evening, went to the hospital Tuesday evening after a sweep Tuesday afternoon, and Teddy was born at almost midnight Wednesday. I don't think that's typical, though. Even in active labor, he took his sweet time. If I hadn't had the sweep, I think he still might be in there...

Seems nothing is truly typical when it comes to labour. Everyone's experience seems to vary pretty widely. 
I'll be at the hospital on Friday, so I'll ask the doctor for a sweep then and hopefully I'll have the same results!
I'm trying not to think negatively, but I feel like a wimp for having a hard time with these initial contractions. they're rather painful!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, mine weren't so fun, either, and I'd be lying if I said they didn't get a lot worse. They're worth it, though!


----------



## MgreenM

Everyone is different and everyone responds to and copes with pain differently. So don't feel like a wimp! I didn't feel anything until I was really in labor! For me, I had my weekly appointment with my OB after work and there was more bleeding than usual after the internal exam. That night around midnight, I went to the hospital and Josie was born at 8:21 that morning, so not a long labor for me. However, I was very active and worked right up until I went into labor. 

Also, Josie is mobile! She has started crawling!


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck tree! I have nothing to offer on the contraction front as I never went into labor. Even when they induced I couldn't really feel contractions until they broke my water. Then I had an epidural and a c-section so.... I got nothin. Hope things at least move quickly for you. 

M - I can't believe Josie is crawling already!!! That's so fun! 

Here is a pic of Abigail in her first Camaro ride! She had so much fun. We are probably going to Florida to see both DH's and my brother next month so we will do our first plane ride then. That should be interesting.
 



Attached Files:







Abigail Camaro.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsKChicago

So cute, Reggie! 

I can't believe Josie is crawling already! Time flies by so fast with these babies.


----------



## MgreenM

great pic reggie! Tree, keep us posted!


----------



## treeroot

Well, turns out I was most definitely in labour!

Baby William was born June 11, 6:03pm.

I did fine with contractions, but pushing proved problematic, so to be on the save side my home birth got moved the the hospital at the very very end (had him 1/2 after arriving).

So I'm sore and tired, but feeling grateful. I've finally joined you ladies!
 



Attached Files:







12.06.15.Hospital.006.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ahh, he's beautiful! Congratulations! I'm feeling less left out now with another boy in the group ;)


----------



## ladders

Ah congratulations Treeroot he's gorgeous! So pleased all our littles are here safe 

Miskas is nice to see you back and I hope you keep us informed of your progress I'm sending you lots of luck


----------



## MgreenM

congrats tree!

Miksas - great to hear from you! Keep us posted!


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats tree! He's adorable! Sorry your home birth got moved but I'm glad everything worked out.
Abigail is teething again. She had a fever of 102 degrees and drools like a St. Bernard. I looked at her top gums and they are so swollen I cringe just looking at them. I'm hoping for both our sakes she pops those puppies through soon.


----------



## MgreenM

ugh! teething is the worst! Josie still only has her 2 bottom teeth! She won't let me feel around in her mouth anymore! But she loves sticking her fingers in our mouths!

I just told my mother in law we were thinking about going out there in september...I am already stressed about it! she wants to have an open house for all of her friends to meet Josie (seriously??? like, close friends, I understand. But everyone?????) and I told her that we are staying in a hotel this time. There is no way I am staying there again! They won't let Josie have any down time and they have a dog that has had behavioral issues. It's not going to happen. I know it's the right thing to do...but it is seriously already stressing me out. Like, not even time to process it, she says immediately "Let me know when you are going to spend time with your aunt so I can schedule this open house." Ugh! She gets under my skin so easily sometimes!


----------



## curiousowl

He's so handsome tree! Congrats!

We're taking Miriam to CA for 3 weeks next month. I'm terrified!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We were just talking about taking a little road trip this summer, and I think we might be insane.

It looks like my little bear is teething already :(


----------



## MgreenM

Teething might be going around...(Not that it's contagious!) Josie didn't eat very well and wouldn't nurse, she was crying inconsolably and couldn't fall asleep. I gave her some Motrin and a little rocking and she fell asleep. Guess it will be at least 2 times she wakes up tonight!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Maybe it is contagious. Thanks a LOT, Abigail! ;)


----------



## PDReggie

Haha! Sorry that teething appears to be contagious! Abigail seemed better yesterday and most of today but when I got to daycare she had just started getting fussy. And when I went to give her a bath tonight I still had water running when I put her in the bath and she acted like I was waterboarding her. She was literally trying to clime out of the bath into my arms and she usually loves bath time. Who knows. I will highly recommend the plum company teething "cookies." I forget the actual name. I will look tomorrow. I have to be careful because Abigail has her two bottom teeth and knows how to use them to bite big bites but it has worked better to soothe her fussiness than anything other than Tylenol. Messy but worth it. 

I can't believe how far we have all come already. It's hard to believe when we started all the different stories we all had. I hope all our travel plans go well. 

M- good luck with the open house. You are such an incredibly patient person. I would flip out about something like that. 

Abigail has a new thing where she gets up on all fours and rocks. Then lies back down and yells. The best part of this is that she literally yells EVERY time. Such a dork.


----------



## MrsKChicago

How's everyone doing? I can't believe Teddy is 6 months already! He's a wild little man, into everything. He's sitting on his own now (he went from floppy to expert overnight, it was crazy), and weighed in at 21lbs a few weeks ago. He's still a clingy velcro baby, but I'm slowly seeing a bit more independence. Still no teeth, but I won't be surprised if he's army crawling soon.
 



Attached Files:







teddy 6 months.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## treeroot

Thanks for the update MrsK :)

My little guy is doing well. He started teething, but it's not too bad. Will be interesting to see how early he gets his teeth.
He's feeding a lot still, and I'm up feeding several times at night, but he's thriving so I can't complain. (I can be exhausted though).:coffee:

3 months old now
 



Attached Files:







2015-09-14 16.21.03.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsKChicago

Such a cutie! The first few months are definitely the hardest and least rewarding. Hopefully he starts sleeping a little more and spacing out feeding a bit soon.


----------



## ladders

Hey my loves anyone still on her? What's happening?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hey ladders! How's it going? I haven't been here in awhile but I'm back because we're expecting #2.


----------



## jumpingo

it appears i have always been subscribed:thumbup: 
i am 20 weeks along with #2.:wave:


----------



## ladders

Ah congratulations both what great news! Thought I'd pop my head in as we are starting to try for number 2 but really don't want to get as obsessed and stressed as I did last time!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I found it much less stressful the second time around. Maybe because I have a toddler distracting me, maybe because I know I can have kids. I don't know. Hopefully it all goes smoothly for you!

How are all the little ones? Teddy's about to turn 2, I can't believe it. He's a sweet, wild little monkey boy. I can't believe how grown up he is.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1485824545171.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2









FB_IMG_1485459373741.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## trumpetbeth

We have been trying for #2 now for 6 months with no luck. But I am sure in love with my 2 year old Archer! So happy you posted on here Ladders!


----------



## ladders

How are you doing Beth any joy yet?


----------



## curiousowl

:hi: I'm poking my head in! Anyone remember me?

AF started today after our first cycle TTC #2 and I was thinking about how alone I felt this past cycle and remembering how much I loved being here last time around. Congrats to those on #2 already!

DD is insane but amazing. 

Ladders, I saw you have a TTC#2 group. Would you mind if I chimed in?


----------



## ladders

Curious of course not!! Come straight over! Be great to have a familiar face over there &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hey Curious!! Good luck with #2!


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Curious of course not!! Come straight over! Be great to have a familiar face over there &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;

Oh yay! Be right there &#128516;


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> Hey Curious!! Good luck with #2!

Thanks! And congrats on expecting #2! That's so great!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks! We're pretty excited, though I'm worried about how Teddy will take it. He's such a Mama's boy.


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> Thanks! We're pretty excited, though I'm worried about how Teddy will take it. He's such a Mama's boy.

My BFF just had her second and her DS is the same. It's been an adjustment but he loooves his little brother. They are so sweet together.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope Teddy loves his sis. He likes babies in general but I don't think he understands what's coming at all...


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> I hope Teddy loves his sis. He likes babies in general but I don't think he understands what's coming at all...

At least he'll never remember being an only child when he's older?


----------



## ladders

Do you know what your having Mrsk?

Sorry just seen!!! Ah congrats a little girl this time!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yep, a little girl this time! We only want two so it'll be fun to have one of each.


----------



## treeroot

I had forgotten about this thread, but I did a little peruse over some old posts and just wanted to say thanks to you lovely ladies :) 

I'm obviously very late to the #2 party but we decided to space them out a little bit.

If anyone is still about I just wanted to say hi :wave:


----------



## ladders

Hi treeroot! Congrats on num 2!!! Im still around as expecting num 2 any day now! Actually pleeding with him to be any day now lol


----------



## treeroot

Oh wow congrats ladders! How was the pregnancy second time around? Everything progress alright?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations ladies! How are the big kids doing? We're waiting to hear back about preschool for Teddy, I can't believe how grown up he's getting! Baby sis Valentine is growing up fast, too. They're best friends, though occasionally there are jealousy issues. It's so sweet to see them together.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1527785930555.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## treeroot

Adorably amazing MrsK :) (also we have that same elephant :D)

My little one will be 3 in just over a week. We ended up moving right when my mat leave ended and bought a small farm property, so I haven't been back to work and I've been looking after him full time. He's...very much a little boy lol. A little crazy and full of energy and can be a real challenge. But he's creative and loving and can be a real cutie-pie!


----------

